# Halloween Horror Nights 2013



## meryll83

I see the dates for HHN have been listed here on the DIS, are these final, as the official site just has the date range rather than the individual nights listed?

Does that now mean ticket options won't be far behind?


----------



## RMulieri

Unviersal has also posted them on their FB page too


----------



## schumigirl

I never noticed dates had been announced. Really pleased it starts so early, we thought we might only have got once......now we`ll manage to go more


----------



## tricky1

meryll83 said:


> I see the dates for HHN have been listed here on the DIS, are these final, as the official site just has the date range rather than the individual nights listed?
> 
> Does that now mean ticket options won't be far behind?



General admission tickets around mid to late june.
The discounts are later in summer(aph,Fl res., coke )


----------



## meryll83

RMulieri said:


> Unviersal has also posted them on their FB page too



Ah, didn't see this yet!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Metro West

September 20 & 21 is opening weekend this year....and I'll be there as always!


----------



## meryll83

tricky1 said:


> General admission tickets around mid to late june.
> The discounts are later in summer(aph,Fl res., coke )



As a UK res I think there's only the APH rate I'd be eligible for, so is this discount available on things such as stay & scream and frequent fear? (haven't yet decided whether to do one night with Express or two without)

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## wiigirl

Metro West said:


> September 20 & 21 is opening weekend this year....and I'll be there as always!


----------



## Metro West

meryll83 said:


> As a UK res I think there's only the APH rate I'd be eligible for, so is this discount available on things such as stay & scream and frequent fear? (haven't yet decided whether to do one night with Express or two without)


 If you have an AP the discount for the Frequent Fear Pass makes it well worth the cost of the AP...that's why I keep mine current. You would not need anything other than the FFP (if you have an AP) and the AP would allow for S & S since you are able to enter the park prior to closing.


----------



## meryll83

Metro West said:


> If you have an AP the discount for the Frequent Fear Pass makes it well worth the cost of the AP...that's why I keep mine current. You would not need anything other than the FFP (if you have an AP) and the AP would allow for S & S since you are able to enter the park prior to closing.



Still weighing up whether to get an AP as we'd only be in the parks 3 days at most this year (hoping to do LA next year), but it'd probably be worth it if I could get a discount on our HRH stay. Not sure how likely this is with our dates of 28/29 September though? Anyone know what sort of discount might be likely, if any?
And what discount does it give you in the restaurants? Sorry, slightly off topic, but it's all for the good of my HHN plans 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Metro West

meryll83 said:


> Still weighing up whether to get an AP as we'd only be in the parks 3 days at most this year (hoping to do LA next year), but it'd probably be worth it if I could get a discount on our HRH stay. Not sure how likely this is with our dates of 28/29 September though? Anyone know what sort of discount might be likely, if any? And what discount does it give you in the restaurants? Sorry, slightly off topic, but it's all for the good of my HHN plans


 I have no idea what discounts will be available or what they will be. I can tell you the AP discount is better than the FL resident discount. Premiere APs is 15% discount on food and Preferred is 10% at most places.


----------



## meryll83

Metro West said:


> I have no idea what discounts will be available or what they will be. I can tell you the AP discount is better than the FL resident discount. Premiere APs is 15% discount on food and Preferred is 10% at most places.



Cool, thanks for this. Any idea when the hotel discount would be out by if there was to be one?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Metro West

meryll83 said:


> Cool, thanks for this. Any idea when the hotel discount would be out by if there was to be one?


 Most of the time they have weekend packages called Gory Getaways. I don't know if there are discounts for room only during that time or not. Hotel discounts should become available...if there are any...during late summer.


----------



## meryll83

Metro West said:


> Most of the time they have weekend packages called Gory Getaways. I don't know if there are discounts for room only during that time or not. Hotel discounts should become available...if there are any...during late summer.



Thank you, it helps to know when to keep an eye out for things.
One last question, what's included in a gory getaway? Hotel, normal park admission and HHN admission? For how many nights?
Ok that was sort of 3 questions, no more now I promise 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Metro West

meryll83 said:


> Thank you, it helps to know when to keep an eye out for things. One last question, what's included in a gory getaway? Hotel, normal park admission and HHN admission? For how many nights?
> Ok that was sort of 3 questions, no more now I promise


 This is a link to a webpage from 2010 that mentions the hotel packages. Ignore the prices since this was several years ago but it will give you an idea of what's included:

http://websites.horrornights.be/2010site/gory_getaway.html


----------



## patster734

Hotel discounts are the same during HHN as any other time of year (AP, AAA, Stay More/Save More).  However, as HHN is very popular, those rates tend to sell out quickly.  

The AAA rate is usually available when those dates are released, but can only be obtained by calling the hotel reservation number or using AAA's website.  The AAA rate usually doesn't display on the Loew's website. 

APH rates might be available when dates are released for booking, but usually only become available 3 to 6 months in advance.  If available, it will display on the Loew's website, but you have to request with the APH code.

Stay More/Save More (SMSM) is the wildcard.  For long stays (at least 5 nights), it will beat both the APH and AAA rate.  For shorter days, the other rates are better.  If the rate is available, it will typically display on the Loew's website without any special code.

My advice is if you're sure that you're staying on property and you know your dates, book as early as you can, even if the rate you want isn't available.  Then keep checking rates and if the rate becomes available, contact the reservation center and get the cheaper rate applied to your reservation.


----------



## keishashadow

/\ will add that if this year's houses are as scary as the rack rates for HHN weekends, it'll be a boffo HHN.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> September 20 & 21 is opening weekend this year....and I'll be there as always!



 

Must be your turn again to "volunteer" to go in front of me in the houses.......you`re ribs should have recovered by now since last time 



keishashadow said:


> /\ will add that if this year's houses are as scary as the rack rates for HHN weekends, it'll be a boffo HHN.



 

I hope it`s good as we`ve missed the last 2 years........so expectations are high from us


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Must be your turn again to "volunteer" to go in front of me in the houses.......you`re ribs should have recovered by now since last time


 Oh no...not again! I don't think I could take the abuse since I'm so much older than last time. I might even need a wheelchair this year.


----------



## meryll83

Thanks for the hotel advice. I booked our 2 night stay as soon as I could, so just need to keep looking now to see if any discounts come out I could use, probably the APH if anything, then see  if the discount on offer makes it worth getting the AP!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meryll83

Any more news / rumours yet?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## bumbershoot

keishashadow said:


> /\ will add that if this year's houses are as scary as the rack rates for HHN weekends, it'll be a boffo HHN.





We're at Universal from the 9th to the 13th of October, so that's 3 nights of HHN we'll be avoiding (we leave on the 13th), I think.  And right now the price certainly is high!  So so so hoping for a bit more of a discount, that's for sure....


(then again, high at RPR is actually exactly rack rate for Port Orleans Riverside for the same dates, so maybe I shouldn't consider it to be "high"?)


----------



## heidijanesmith

patster734 said:


> Hotel discounts are the same during HHN as any other time of year (AP, AAA, Stay More/Save More).  However, as HHN is very popular, those rates tend to sell out quickly.
> 
> The AAA rate is usually available when those dates are released, but can only be obtained by calling the hotel reservation number or using AAA's website.  The AAA rate usually doesn't display on the Loew's website.
> 
> APH rates might be available when dates are released for booking, but usually only become available 3 to 6 months in advance.  If available, it will display on the Loew's website, but you have to request with the APH code.
> 
> Stay More/Save More (SMSM) is the wildcard.  For long stays (at least 5 nights), it will beat both the APH and AAA rate.  For shorter days, the other rates are better.  If the rate is available, it will typically display on the Loew's website without any special code.
> 
> My advice is if you're sure that you're staying on property and you know your dates, book as early as you can, even if the rate you want isn't available.  Then keep checking rates and if the rate becomes available, contact the reservation center and get the cheaper rate applied to your reservation.



This will be our 3rd time staying on site at US, but never during HHN. DD is turning 16 and loves all thing scary, so HHN is a must for us. 

I have an APH (but DD and DH do not) and am confused about getting the best deal for us. We will be staying Oct 9-12 2013 at HRH. 

I can book now online and get the Stay-more-Save-more discount of 10% off per night and hope to apply my APH discount when/if available. 

Buy HHN tickets with the APH discount or add the Stay and Scream to DD's and DH's park tickets 

I can wait to book a Gory Getaway Package when they are available and see if it's cheaper than booking the hotel, park tickets and HHN tickets separately.

Any help with getting the best deal is appreciated or any other suggestions on HHN tickets, HHN express pass or packages.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Oh no...not again! I don't think I could take the abuse since I'm so much older than last time. I might even need a wheelchair this year.



........Older!!!!!! Never.....

It`s not been that long...............

I`m looking forward to the build up as well this year, as I`ve avoided it last couple of years as we were not going!!!!!! 

So I`m watching out for every rumour and hint


----------



## Bluer101

After all our years visiting Universal my DW and I are doing our first HHN. Yes that's crazy never been since we started going in 1992, lol. We have been there plenty of times years ago during the day around HHN but never went. We are very excited and can't wait. We are really not big haunted house people but used to do them back
In the day in our local town.


----------



## tricky1

heidijanesmith said:


> This will be our 3rd time staying on site at US, but never during HHN. DD is turning 16 and loves all thing scary, so HHN is a must for us.
> 
> I have an APH (but DD and DH do not) and am confused about getting the best deal for us. We will be staying Oct 9-12 2013 at HRH.
> 
> I can book now online and get the Stay-more-Save-more discount of 10% off per night and hope to apply my APH discount when/if available.
> 
> Buy HHN tickets with the APH discount or add the Stay and Scream to DD's and DH's park tickets
> 
> I can wait to book a Gory Getaway Package when they are available and see if it's cheaper than booking the hotel, park tickets and HHN tickets separately.
> 
> Any help with getting the best deal is appreciated or any other suggestions on HHN tickets, HHN express pass or packages.



This is the pricing from last year http://www.wdwinfo.com/universal/parkinfo/halloween-horror-nights.htm#pricing

I think it will be very similar to this year. (scroll down midway on the page)


----------



## heidijanesmith

tricky1 said:


> This is the pricing from last year http://www.wdwinfo.com/universal/parkinfo/halloween-horror-nights.htm#pricing
> 
> I think it will be very similar to this year. (scroll down midway on the page)



Thanks!


----------



## patster734

heidijanesmith said:


> This will be our 3rd time staying on site at US, but never during HHN. DD is turning 16 and loves all thing scary, so HHN is a must for us.
> 
> I have an APH (but DD and DH do not) and am confused about getting the best deal for us. We will be staying Oct 9-12 2013 at HRH.
> 
> I can book now online and get the Stay-more-Save-more discount of 10% off per night and hope to apply my APH discount when/if available.
> 
> Buy HHN tickets with the APH discount or add the Stay and Scream to DD's and DH's park tickets
> 
> I can wait to book a Gory Getaway Package when they are available and see if it's cheaper than booking the hotel, park tickets and HHN tickets separately.
> 
> Any help with getting the best deal is appreciated or any other suggestions on HHN tickets, HHN express pass or packages.



Sounds like you're only doing HHN for one night.  I'd advise getting the Express Pass to guarantee seeing all of the houses.  That weekend is Columbus Day weekend so its typically very busy.

Take advantage of the Stay and Scream holding area if you can.  You don't need a special ticket for this, just a normal day ticket and a HHN ticket.

If you do the Stay and Scream holding area and purchase the Express pass, don't use the Express pass when you're released.  The lines will be short for the first hour or two, and then you can use the Express pass later in the evening.


----------



## Planogirl

Definitely get the Express Pass if you go during a busy time. Ours were worth their weight in gold last year.


----------



## meryll83

Normally we do one night with Express, but what are opinions on instead doing 2 nights, no Express?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Metro West

meryll83 said:


> Normally we do one night with Express, but what are opinions on instead doing 2 nights, no Express?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


 Two nights w/o would be OK. I usually buy the Frequent Fear Pass and depending on the budget may get Express added. But if not...no biggie. Multiple visits will insure seeing everything instead of a single night with Express.


----------



## KristenRB

Hey guys  quick couple of questions; My DBF and I are going to Disney September 20-25 and were planning on going to HHN the night of the 20th. That being the opening night, how crazy busy is it? Think we will be able to do all houses? I've been several times, but usually later in October. Also, any prices on Florida resident one day passes? Thanks!


----------



## Metro West

KristenRB said:


> Hey guys  quick couple of questions; My DBF and I are going to Disney September 20-25 and were planning on going to HHN the night of the 20th. That being the opening night, how crazy busy is it? Think we will be able to do all houses? I've been several times, but usually later in October. Also, any prices on Florida resident one day passes? Thanks!


 No prices will be released until summer. I go every opening night and it's pretty busy. Last year it was a monsoon for most of the evening. Lots of people left but I managed to do all but two houses. You will need to spend the entire evening if you want to do all the houses w/o Express. I think it might be a little better this year with lines because the construction of Transformers is finished and I can bet it will be open during HHN. That will help with the lines.


----------



## KristenRB

Metro West said:


> No prices will be released until summer. I go every opening night and it's pretty busy. Last year it was a monsoon for most of the evening. Lots of people left but I managed to do all but two houses. You will need to spend the entire evening if you want to do all the houses w/o Express. I think it might be a little better this year with lines because the construction of Transformers is finished and I can bet it will be open during HHN. That will help with the lines.



Awesome! Thanks for the info. I think we might spring for Express...def will need it!


----------



## housemouse

I noticed that the HHN express pass also includes some of the rides. If you're an onsite resort guest do you need this particular pass for the rides during HHN? I know you need the HHN express pass for the houses, but will your regular resort express pass work for the rides during the event?


----------



## kmc

No  your resort express is not valid during the HHN event


----------



## housemouse

I figured that was probably the case. But it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Metro West

housemouse said:


> I noticed that the HHN express pass also includes some of the rides. If you're an onsite resort guest do you need this particular pass for the rides during HHN? I know you need the HHN express pass for the houses, but will your regular resort express pass work for the rides during the event?


 Your hotel EP does not work but the EP for HHN is good for once through each house AND all open attractions.


----------



## KristenRB

Any word on Walking Dead returning this year? I have read rumors, and I always love the idea of new things each year at HHN...but I love TWD and was unable to go last year.


----------



## Metro West

KristenRB said:


> Any word on Walking Dead returning this year? I have read rumors, and I always love the idea of new things each year at HHN...but I love TWD and was unable to go last year.


 There won't be any official word for a while yet.


----------



## dedex13

A question about tickets.  I'm planning to attend on Oct 31 and will definitely want an express pass.  Can I purchase the express passes when they become available and then purchase a stay and scream ticket at the park on the night of the event?  I plan on purchasing 14 day 3 park tickets from Undercover Tourist since we will be in the parks from 5 to 7 days.


----------



## Metro West

dedex13 said:


> A question about tickets.  I'm planning to attend on Oct 31 and will definitely want an express pass.  Can I purchase the express passes when they become available and then purchase a stay and scream ticket at the park on the night of the event?  I plan on purchasing 14 day 3 park tickets from Undercover Tourist since we will be in the parks from 5 to 7 days.


 Yes...you can purchase EPs for HHN anytime they are available.


----------



## macraven

dedex13 said:


> A question about tickets.  I'm planning to attend on Oct 31 and will definitely want an express pass.  Can I purchase the express passes when they become available and then purchase a stay and scream ticket at the park on the night of the event?  I plan on purchasing 14 day 3 park tickets from Undercover Tourist since we will be in the parks from 5 to 7 days.



_you can purchase the stay and scream ticket the day you are in the park.
show your multipass day ticket at guest services and buy the discounted hhn ticket.

you can do this on any day you are in the park.
it does not have to be done on the actual day of the hhn event.

but, if you wait until that oct 31st to buy the hhn tix, don't want until 4:00 to do so.
that line for ticket buying will be long the hour prior to park closing._


----------



## DCTooTall

housemouse said:


> I noticed that the HHN express pass also includes some of the rides. If you're an onsite resort guest do you need this particular pass for the rides during HHN? I know you need the HHN express pass for the houses, but will your regular resort express pass work for the rides during the event?



It might also be worth mentioning that you may not even really need the Express if you are doing rides.

For the MOST part,   Everybody is in the park to do the houses,   so the ride lines are very short compared to what they tend to be during the day.


Which also goes to say....   Why waste your HHN riding the rides when you can do them during a regular park day?     The only ride (I personally) felt was a "must do" during HHN was Jaws.    just because it was an entirely different experience after dark,  and it was so rare that the park was still open that late during my normal trips.      Now,    I can't think of anything that would be a must-do after dark and therefor worth the wasted house time.   [Most US attractions are indoors,  so day/night,  no real different in the experience.   Rip/Ride/Rocket's  Lights are cool at night....  but I feel they are better enjoyed from the ground than on the coaster]


----------



## housemouse

DCTooTall said:


> It might also be worth mentioning that you may not even really need the Express if you are doing rides.
> 
> For the MOST part,   Everybody is in the park to do the houses,   so the ride lines are very short compared to what they tend to be during the day.
> 
> 
> Which also goes to say....   Why waste your HHN riding the rides when you can do them during a regular park day?     The only ride (I personally) felt was a "must do" during HHN was Jaws.    just because it was an entirely different experience after dark,  and it was so rare that the park was still open that late during my normal trips.      Now,    I can't think of anything that would be a must-do after dark and therefor worth the wasted house time.   [Most US attractions are indoors,  so day/night,  no real different in the experience.   Rip/Ride/Rocket's  Lights are cool at night....  but I feel they are better enjoyed from the ground than on the coaster]



It was a curiosity question more than anything. We've never been before so I wasn't quite sure how things worked. We're going to do 2 HHN nights back to back. One with express and one without. Nice to know that we probably won't need express for the rides. We'll save our riding for the night we don't have the express pass in case we choose to ride.


----------



## dedex13

macraven said:


> _
> you can do this on any day you are in the park.
> it does not have to be done on the actual day of the hhn event.
> 
> but, if you wait until that oct 31st to buy the hhn tix, don't want until 4:00 to do so.
> that line for ticket buying will be long the hour prior to park closing._



Good to know.  We will probably get them on the 30th then.  Thanks!

Follow up question: I've seen here that some nights sell out.  Is it just the express passes that sell out or is it possible the event itself will sell out and we won't be able to get our event tickets even if we already have the express passes?


----------



## Metro West

dedex13 said:


> Follow up question: I've seen here that some nights sell out.  Is it just the express passes that sell out or is it possible the event itself will sell out and we won't be able to get our event tickets even if we already have the express passes?


 I doubt the entire event would sell out. Universal wants to cram as many people as possible inside for the event. EPs sell out before event tickets so...you should purchase the event tickets as soon as you arrive. You don't have to use them the same night you buy them.


----------



## wdwdano@yahoo.com

Has anyone been to hhn on a Thursday vs a Friday ? Are the crowds any different?


----------



## macraven

_i have done every night of hhn over the years.
even done hell week.


thursdays are cheaper than friday for the hhn tickets and express passes.
thursdays also have less crowds than Friday's do for hhn.

the park closes earlier on thursdays.
friday hhn closes out at 2:00 am.


more will be in the park for hhn on a friday than thursday.
_


----------



## kmc

I have been to both and prefer Thursdays. Definitely less crowded but as macraven mentioned also closes two hours earlier.


----------



## ferrero121

What is horror nights


----------



## macraven

_Halloween Horror Nights is a special ticket event.

it begins late sept and runs thru oct usually.




this year the dates sept. 20 - Nov 2
_

https://www.universalorlando.com/Events/Halloween-Horror-Nights.aspx


----------



## meryll83

Thought there would have been something on the rumour mill by now, anyone heard anything?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DOOM1001

I've gone to like 18 of the 22 years and in the last 10-12 years have gone only on non peak nights(Wed,Thurs or Sunday) for those years except for last year where I went on a Saturday near the end of October.I was amazed that we got through the houses as fast or faster than ever before.We still did Stay and Scream like we do every year so we got a head start on the crowds which definitely did come later on but I thought they would come earlier than they did.The ticket was still a lot more expensive than a non peak night but we were with others who could only visit that Saturday.This year I'll go back to a Thursday or Sunday but now I know that as long as you do stay and scream,even on a Saturday you can still get the houses in pretty quick.The difference is on non peak nights the lines go down at the end of the night,on a peak night they got so bad there was nothing to do unless you were willing to wait an hour plus,for rides and houses.


----------



## Metro West

meryll83 said:


> Thought there would have been something on the rumour mill by now, anyone heard anything?


 I haven't heard squat...of course I'm not really looking either.


----------



## meryll83

Just seen this on Screamscape...

 According to the whispering voice on the phone, we may see as many as five haunts based on existing horror franchises: Cabin in the Woods, Evil Dead, American Werewolf in London, Resident Evil and The Walking Dead...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## schumigirl

meryll83 said:


> Just seen this on Screamscape...
> 
> According to the whispering voice on the phone, we may see as many as five haunts based on existing horror franchises: Cabin in the Woods, Evil Dead, American Werewolf in London, Resident Evil and The Walking Dead...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards





I`m probably very much in the minority here with this......but none of those appeal to me in the slightest....especially Resident Evil and Walking Dead...........not what scares my little over active imagination anyway.

I hope they come up with better than that as I wouldn`t bother going more than once I don`t think with those houses.

I loved the years that they used Jack and Bloody Mary....Psychoscarepy really spooked my little boots off!!!!!


----------



## Metro West

meryll83 said:


> Just seen this on Screamscape...
> 
> According to the whispering voice on the phone, we may see as many as five haunts based on existing horror franchises: Cabin in the Woods, Evil Dead, American Werewolf in London, Resident Evil and The Walking Dead...


 Yeah...that's been out there for a while. 



schumigirl said:


> I`m probably very much in the minority here with this......but none of those appeal to me in the slightest....especially Resident Evil and Walking Dead...........not what scares my little over active imagination anyway.


I completely agree too. I wish they would stop with the franchises and start with the original houses again. While some of the those look interesting, I would rather see original stuff...like in the old days of HHN.


----------



## macraven

meryll83 said:


> Just seen this on Screamscape...
> 
> According to the whispering voice on the phone, we may see as many as five haunts based on existing horror franchises: Cabin in the Woods, Evil Dead, American Werewolf in London, Resident Evil and The Walking Dead...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



_the list i saw a couple weeks ago that included 3 more on the list ......

i'm not that impressed with the 8 that were listed.


it really depends on how these houses will be pulled off.
could be great, could be meh....._


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I like _some_ of the themed houses. 
Last year, I loved the Penn and Teller house, but it reminded me of another house from the year before. 
And I have to say, an Alice Cooper house was pretty great. 

But these themes? Ehhh... MAYBE Cabin in the Woods.


----------



## KristenRB

I was just watching Cabin the other night and thinking how it would be kinda cool for HHN...

I don't mind the franchising so much. One of THE best years I ever went was '07 with Freddie, Leatherface and Jason.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Marquibiri

Oh wow!
Seven months without logging in... How I've missed the boards..

Oh! Horror Nights... The sounds of those words have swept me off my feet and back into the boards after soooo long!

Can't wait! Hopefully, my 6th consecutive year from Sept 26-29th!

How you'all been?

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## mischief32

me and my husband will also be there Sept 26-29.  Can not wait


----------



## Planogirl

I would LOVE Cabin in the Woods! They could do so much with that. I would also like a much improved Walking Dead. They can do better than last year's example.

I'm an Evil Dead nerd too but only if Bruce Campbell is involved.


----------



## KristenRB

Planogirl said:


> I'm an Evil Dead nerd too but only if Bruce Campbell is involved.



Exactly!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## fizbobunny

Marquibiri said:


> Oh wow!
> Seven months without logging in... How I've missed the boards..
> 
> Oh! Horror Nights... The sounds of those words have swept me off my feet and back into the boards after soooo long!
> 
> Can't wait! Hopefully, my 6th consecutive year from Sept 26-29th!
> 
> How you'all been?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



I could be wrong, but I swear you were the person who helped me a ton on my first and only HHN in 2010. Thanks.


----------



## Senator Tressel

I'm not picky. I only want eight houses and no zombies.


----------



## fizbobunny

Senator Tressel said:


> I'm not picky. I only want eight houses and no zombies.



Not even as a scare zone?


----------



## macraven

Marquibiri said:


> Oh wow!
> Seven months without logging in... How I've missed the boards..
> 
> Oh! Horror Nights... The sounds of those words have swept me off my feet and back into the boards after soooo long!
> 
> Can't wait! Hopefully, my 6th consecutive year from Sept 26-29th!
> 
> How you'all been?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



_so ........what will you be buying the wife this year for doing the trip? 

was it diamonds last year?  


glad to see she doesn't mind you going again!



_


----------



## Marquibiri

macraven said:


> _so ........what will you be buying the wife this year for doing the trip?
> 
> was it diamonds last year?
> 
> 
> glad to see she doesn't mind you going again!
> 
> 
> 
> _



Hey Mac!
Hope you are doing well!
It gets harder every year! 

She grounds me for about a month..


----------



## Marquibiri

fizbobunny said:


> I could be wrong, but I swear you were the person who helped me a ton on my first and only HHN in 2010. Thanks.



Well... I hope you are right.. 

HHN Addiction is so great! 

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Metro West

Marquibiri said:


> HHN Addiction is so great!


----------



## trickiwoo

Marquibiri said:


> She grounds me for about a month..




Haha!  DH & I went to HHN for our honeymoon!  And we're going back again for our 1 year anniversary!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> I`m probably very much in the minority here with this......but none of those appeal to me in the slightest....especially Resident Evil and Walking Dead...........not what scares my little over active imagination anyway.
> 
> I hope they come up with better than that as I wouldn`t bother going more than once I don`t think with those houses.
> 
> I loved the years that they used Jack and Bloody Mary....Psychoscarepy really spooked my little boots off!!!!!


 
i was so excited last year to see TWD listed but not well executed.

jmho, but it's not the theme that make the houses successful, but moreso how they design the sets to give the scareactors something to actually work with to scare us silly.



Kogo Shuko said:


> I like _some_ of the themed houses.
> Last year, I loved the Penn and Teller house, but it reminded me of another house from the year before.
> And I have to say, an Alice Cooper house was pretty great.
> 
> But these themes? Ehhh... MAYBE Cabin in the Woods.


 
Haven't heard many give them a , I thought they were great fun 'sleepers', along with the B&W classic monsters house.


----------



## meryll83

Haven't seen any ticket info yet, but just got an email containing this from my UK travel agent:

Virgin Holidays Ticket Options

Frequent Fear Pass  The Frequent Fear Pass entitles unlimited admission for one guest to the 2013 Halloween Horror Nights dates Sept 20, 21, 26, 29 Oct 3, 6, 10, 13, 16, 17, 20, 23, 24, 27 & 31.   $88.00  Adult & Child  

2 Park Bonus Ticket with Halloween Horror Nights  Includes admission to Universal Studios Florida, Universal Islands of Adventure and Universal CityWalk on all days during a 14 consecutive day calendar period from first day any portion of the ticket is used.  The ticket also includes unlimited access to all Non-Saturday Halloween Horror Nights events during the same 14 consecutive day calendar period.  $230.00 Adult & Child

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meryll83

Oh, and the same options are on the UK Universal Orlando site in £s...

http://www.universal-bookings.co.uk/park.html

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## patster734

Marquibiri said:


> Hey Mac!
> Hope you are doing well!
> It gets harder every year!
> 
> *She grounds me for about a month*..



Why don't you bring her with you on the next trip?  And if she doesn't like HHN and therefore won't do HHN (like Mrs. Patster734), give her something she will like (such as a spa treatment at PBH).


----------



## rak1225

Hi!!

Have I missed any info about HHN?


----------



## Metro West

rak1225 said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Have I missed any info about HHN?


 Not yet...stay tuned. Info should be leaking out over the next few weeks.


----------



## rak1225

Metro West said:


> Not yet...stay tuned. Info should be leaking out over the next few weeks.



So exciting!!


----------



## Marquibiri

patster734 said:


> Why don't you bring her with you on the next trip?  And if she doesn't like HHN and therefore won't do HHN (like Mrs. Patster734), give her something she will like (such as a spa treatment at PBH).



I did, I did do this back in 2010. I took my DW along with me to HHN.. I had bought her FFP+Express and she wanted out after the second house!! She left the park and headed back to the resort. Poor thing.... I ended up using her express pass as well.. 

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Bluer101

Marquibiri said:


> I did, I did do this back in 2010. I took my DW along with me to HHN.. I had bought her FFP+Express and she wanted out after the second house!! She left the park and headed back to the resort. Poor thing.... I ended up using her express pass as well..
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



Is HHN that bad??


----------



## Metro West

Bluer101 said:


> Is HHN that bad??


 For some people it is.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Is HHN that bad??



_if you have children, you can handle anything.......


for some homies, it is the element of surprise that might spook them.




go with a group of friends that have hit hhn before and you will be fine.
they will protect you........_


----------



## patster734

Marquibiri said:


> I did, I did do this back in 2010. I took my DW along with me to HHN.. I had bought her FFP+Express and she wanted out after the second house!! She left the park and headed back to the resort. Poor thing.... I ended up using her express pass as well..
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri





My wife has never done, and will never do HHNs.  Usually her and dad hang out at Margaritaville for a while and then go back to hotel to read, while the rest of us are at HHNs.  With us staying offsite for the next HHNs trip, they may need to wait at Citywalk the entire time.  Fortunately, we're doing a Thursday night, so we will be done by midnight, possibly earlier if its raining like it did last year.


----------



## BuddyThomas

Can someone tell me approximately when tickets for this go on sale, and last year's approximate price as well as the express pass price? And do the express passes really sell out quickly? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MISSYLEXI

Here is a link to HHN 23 FAQ.  Hope this helps!

http://www.hhncrypt.com/halloween-h...ghts-2013-frequently-asked-questions-faq.html


----------



## BuddyThomas

You rock! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## goofyfigment

patster734 said:
			
		

> My wife has never done, and will never do HHNs.  Usually her and dad hang out at Margaritaville for a while and then go back to hotel to read, while the rest of us are at HHNs.  With us staying offsite for the next HHNs trip, they may need to wait at Citywalk the entire time.  Fortunately, we're doing a Thursday night, so we will be done by midnight, possibly earlier if its raining like it did last year.



I was there during that rain storm last year. We did all the houses before it was even dark out. We were soaked but we got all the houses in with hardly any wait. I remember hearing not long after we left the Alice Cooper house it was temporarily closed due to flooding.


----------



## RAPstar

Hopefully I'm gonna get to go this year. Will probably be doing just Sunday with Express depending on prices. Maybe Saturday too, tee hee.


----------



## patster734

goofyfigment said:


> I was there during that rain storm last year. We did all the houses before it was even dark out. We were soaked but we got all the houses in with hardly any wait. I remember hearing not long after we left the Alice Cooper house it was temporarily closed due to flooding.



I can't remember the house, but we had to wait outside of a house for about 1/2 hour while they squeegeed the water out.  The house was one of the two with the entrance near Barney.  Worst part of the rain was that the roaming scare zones weren't out.



RAPstar said:


> Hopefully I'm gonna get to go this year. Will probably be doing just Sunday with Express depending on prices. Maybe Saturday too, tee hee.



Great!  Have you determined your dates that you're going?


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> if you have children, you can handle anything.......
> 
> for some homies, it is the element of surprise that might spook them.
> 
> go with a group of friends that have hit hhn before and you will be fine.
> they will protect you........



That sounds like a great plan. ;-)

"They will protect you". 

Translation= They will point you out to have the crap scared out of you!  Lol


----------



## TaylorsDad

patster734 said:


> My wife has never done, and will never do HHNs.  Usually her and dad hang out at Margaritaville for a while and then go back to hotel to read, while the rest of us are at HHNs.  With us staying offsite for the next HHNs trip, they may need to wait at Citywalk the entire time.  Fortunately, we're doing a Thursday night, so we will be done by midnight, possibly earlier if its raining like it did last year.



I must be one of the lucky ones then. My wife loves the Haunted houses at Universal and the event at Kings Island in OH. In fact it wouldn't be near as much fun without her. She has a strategy. She will take the lead and slowly go from room to room scanning back and forth for activity to "avoid" getting surprised. She has yet to realize all this just makes her more of a target and actually gets scared even more. You could probably hear her screams from the parking lot. Maybe someday I will let her in on this-Oh who am I kidding, I will never let her know. Unless she reads this post that is


----------



## RAPstar

patster734 said:


> Great!  Have you determined your dates that you're going?



The last weekend in September.


----------



## KristenRB

Wish they would leak some details! I'm so impatient lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Metro West

KristenRB said:


> Wish they would leak some details! I'm so impatient lol


 Patience...it shouldn't be too much longer.


----------



## patster734

TaylorsDad said:


> I must be one of the lucky ones then. My wife loves the Haunted houses at Universal and the event at Kings Island in OH. In fact it wouldn't be near as much fun without her. She has a strategy. She will take the lead and slowly go from room to room scanning back and forth for activity to "avoid" getting surprised. She has yet to realize all this just makes her more of a target and actually gets scared even more. You could probably hear her screams from the parking lot. Maybe someday I will let her in on this-Oh who am I kidding, I will never let her know. Unless she reads this post that is



What's funny is that my parents, siblings, and I are all Halloween fans. We grew up watching horror movies, going to haunted houses and having halloween parties.  

Yet, I married an anti-halloween person.  The first time we did The Magic Kingdom together, she was going to skip The Haunted Mansion because she thought it would be scary.  Fortunately, a CM overheard us and helped talk her into going on it.  She also doesn't like horror movies, yet she enjoys the Resident Evil movies.  LOL!



RAPstar said:


> The last weekend in September.



Just the last weekend?  We arrive on Monday, September 30, and leave on Saturday, October 5.  Probably staying offsite.  We're doing HHN on Thursday October 3.  Because our Universal APs expire on the 3rd, we'll do USF that day (Stay and Scream) and on the day, we arrive.  We'll do IOA either Tuesday or Wednesday.  Whatever day we don't use for IOA, will be used for a Disney park, and then another Disney park on Friday.


----------



## TaylorsDad

patster734 said:


> What's funny is that my parents, siblings, and I are all Halloween fans. We grew up watching horror movies, going to haunted houses and having halloween parties.
> 
> Yet, I married an anti-halloween person.  The first time we did The Magic Kingdom together, she was going to skip The Haunted Mansion because she thought it would be scary.  Fortunately, a CM overheard us and helped talk her into going on it.  She also doesn't like horror movies, yet she enjoys the Resident Evil movies.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> What is it about the Resident evil movies that appeals to anti-horror fans? My daughter is scared of her shadow basically but loves the Resident Evil games and we have to take her whenever a new RE movie is released.


----------



## fizbobunny

I check their facebook and the official website daily. 

Did tickets go on sale end of June last year? Anyone know the specific date?


----------



## Metro West

fizbobunny said:


> Did tickets go on sale end of June last year? Anyone know the specific date?


 June sounds too early...maybe the end of July but I could be wrong. Passholder discounts aren't usually available until sometime in August.


----------



## patster734

TaylorsDad said:


> What is it about the Resident evil movies that appeals to anti-horror fans? My daughter is scared of her shadow basically but loves the Resident Evil games and we have to take her whenever a new RE movie is released.



I think its because its classified as a horror-action movie with more action than horror, much like the Buffy The Vampire Slayer (and Angel) series from a decade ago.  We liked both of those series and I was sad when they ended.

I've played a few of the RE games and they're more horror than action IMO.


----------



## macraven

fizbobunny said:


> I check their facebook and the official website daily.
> 
> Did tickets go on sale end of June last year? Anyone know the specific date?



_last year the tours went public early august.
the hhn tickets were listed late july.

tickets were on the hhn site earlier but the ap discounts came out after._


----------



## Marquibiri

It's curious how my wife hates horror flicks, themed-events, halloween, etc... However, she loves The Walking Dead! We can't wait for the new season in October!!!

I'm planning on changing my dates from september 26-30 to October 2-7. This way I could attend on thursday Howl-o-Scream..
Finally Mac!! That's your week, huh?

How are the crowds then compared to opening weekend and the last weekend of September? U know? Metro?

Cheers!!!

Marquibiri


----------



## RAPstar

Marquibiri said:


> It's curious how my wife hates horror flicks, themed-events, halloween, etc... However, she loves The Walking Dead! We can't wait for the new season in October!!!
> 
> I'm planning on changing my dates from september 26-30 to October 2-7. This way I could attend on thursday Howl-o-Scream..
> Finally Mac!! That's your week, huh?
> 
> How are the crowds then compared to opening weekend and the last weekend of September? U know? Metro?
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> Marquibiri



Mac usually goes the weekend before Columbus day, which is the 14th this year. Unless she's doing something different this year.


----------



## Metro West

Marquibiri said:


> How are the crowds then compared to opening weekend and the last weekend of September? U know? Metro?


 In years past there hasn't been a huge jump in crowds. I think last year was different because there was one less house so crowds were thicker...hopefully with construction on Transformers done, lines should be more tolerable going forward. Opening weekend is always fun and usually not too terribly bad crowd wise...again last year was different. I'll be there again this year but I'm still undecided if I'm going to add Fridays onto the FFP or just leave it as is.


----------



## Bluer101

Yep, going to meet up with more homies. Going to be there Oct 11-13.


----------



## fizbobunny

What is the Thursday Howl O Scream??

No AP discount for me. The room savings didn't justify the cost of one.


----------



## fizbobunny

According to this article they went on sale June 14 last year. 

http://behindthethrills.com/2012/06/halloween-horror-nights-22-tickets-go-on-sale-decrease-options/


----------



## fizbobunny

"Tickets for the event went on sale in mid-June, however, Express options were unavailable until today." (July 26, 2012)

http://******************/article/e...-orlando-s-halloween-horror-nights-go-on-sale


----------



## Metro West

fizbobunny said:


> What is the Thursday Howl O Scream??


 HOS is Busch Gardens' halloween event...has nothing to do with Universal or HHN.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Mac usually goes the weekend before Columbus day, which is the 14th this year. Unless she's doing something different this year.



_i do, but this year i will start early october and have a long stay past columbus day._


----------



## macraven

Marquibiri said:


> It's curious how my wife hates horror flicks, themed-events, halloween, etc... However, she loves The Walking Dead! We can't wait for the new season in October!!!
> 
> I'm planning on changing my dates from september 26-30 to October 2-7. This way I could attend on thursday Howl-o-Scream..
> Finally Mac!! That's your week, huh?
> 
> How are the crowds then compared to opening weekend and the last weekend of September? U know? Metro?
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> Marquibiri



_smart homie!_


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _i do, but this year i will start early october and have a long stay past columbus day._



Nice! I'll be just missing you then, since we leave the 2nd. Darn!


----------



## patster734

RAPstar said:


> Nice! I'll be just missing you then, since we leave the 2nd. Darn!



I thought you had planned to leave on the 30th.  If you've extended your stay through the 2nd, hopefully we'll get to see you at one of the parks.  By the way, are you doing any of the Disney parks or just USO?


----------



## patster734

Marquibiri said:


> It's curious how my wife hates horror flicks, themed-events, halloween, etc... However, she loves The Walking Dead! We can't wait for the new season in October!!!
> 
> I'm planning on changing my dates from september 26-30 to October 2-7. This way I could attend on thursday Howl-o-Scream..
> Finally Mac!! That's your week, huh?
> 
> How are the crowds then compared to opening weekend and the last weekend of September? U know? Metro?
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> Marquibiri



I think Lisa was really tempted to watch TWD, but decided not to.


----------



## RAPstar

patster734 said:


> I thought you had planned to leave on the 30th.  If you've extended your stay through the 2nd, hopefully we'll get to see you at one of the parks.  By the way, are you doing any of the Disney parks or just USO?



Just USO, and barely. Just got $200 in medical bills just for some tests. But I still have thousands of unpaid stuff from my 2 week stay a year ago in California, what's $200 more until after my trip?


----------



## schumigirl

Does anyone remember the cost of the stay and scream upgrade from last year?

I`m trying to weigh up if it`s better for us to buy the Uk ticket for frequent fear pass which doesn`t include Saturdays which I think we may want....or just add on the days we want to go on the day.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Does anyone remember the cost of the stay and scream upgrade from last year?
> 
> I`m trying to weigh up if it`s better for us to buy the Uk ticket for frequent fear pass which doesn`t include Saturdays which I think we may want....or just add on the days we want to go on the day.



_it would be cheaper to buy the hhn tix with your ap online i would think.

i went that way and bought the rush of fear last year which made it cheap for me._


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _it would be cheaper to buy the hhn tix with your ap online i would think.
> 
> i went that way and bought the rush of fear last year which made it cheap for me._



that's the one for the first three weekends right? do you happen to remember the price last year?


----------



## meryll83

Do you have to have at least a Preferred Pass to get the APH discount on HHN?

And are there discounts on S&S available?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Bluer101

meryll83 said:


> Do you have to have at least a Preferred Pass to get the APH discount on HHN?
> 
> And are there discounts on S&S available?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yes you need at least a preferred pass to receive any discounts.


----------



## meryll83

Bluer101 said:


> Yes you need at least a preferred pass to receive any discounts.



Thanks for the info.

Does anyone know if S&S and HHN Express get discounted?

And is discount just per passholder, or can you get discounts for the rest of your party as well?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## tricky1

Here is a link to last years prices(Horror night nightmares)
http://www.horrornightnightmares.co...c/2570-hhn-22-tickets-prices-and-dates/page-3

Express passes are never discounted. You can buy up to 6 tickets with a preferred pass. I'm think a stay & scream add on was around 30.00

Scroll down to see the prices.


----------



## meryll83

tricky1 said:


> Here is a link to last years prices(Horror night nightmares)
> http://www.horrornightnightmares.com/forums/index.php/topic/2570-hhn-22-tickets-prices-and-dates/page-3
> 
> Express passes are never discounted. You can buy up to 6 tickets with a preferred pass. I'm think a stay & scream add on was around 30.00
> 
> Scroll down to see the prices.



Thanks for this, so you think no discount on S&S either?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Metro West

meryll83 said:


> Thanks for this, so you think no discount on S&S either?


 The S & S upgrade is already discounted. You aren't going to get anything additional.


----------



## meryll83

Metro West said:


> The S & S upgrade is already discounted. You aren't going to get anything additional.



Thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Dis_Yoda

When do the hotel packages come out?  

We originally were going to stay at AKV but figured we might as well stay at Hard Rock if we are only going to do Universal for that short weekend trip .


----------



## macraven

Dis_Yoda said:


> When do the hotel packages come out?
> 
> We originally were going to stay at AKV but figured we might as well stay at Hard Rock if we are only going to do Universal for that short weekend trip .



_for what date?



the gory hhn package will come out when the prices are established for tickets.

if you want a room for the weekend during hhn, book it by early september.

you can always modify the rate later if you are looking for another type of discount code.

i suggest you book room only instead of a package for the hhn weekend.
there are financial penalties when making a change to a package.

_


----------



## patster734

meryll83 said:


> Thanks for this, so you think no discount on S&S either?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



The S&S is HHN ticket at a discounted rate because its purchased in association with a day pass. There is also an AP discount on a HHN ticket. But you can't apply both discounts to a HHN ticket.


----------



## rak1225

Anyone see Howl O Screams site?!


----------



## Metro West

rak1225 said:


> Anyone see Howl O Screams site?!


 Not much there so far.


----------



## rak1225

Metro West said:


> Not much there so far.



You think it's going to be like a 13th floor?


----------



## Metro West

rak1225 said:


> You think it's going to be like a 13th floor?


 There's no telling what they are going to do but that's the impression I'm getting from looking at the website. I tell you...they have done a lot more than the folks at HHN have done over the past few years with websites and HOS' ticket prices are much more affordable than HHN...for general admission anyway.


----------



## Raenstoirm

I was just looking at the calendar and it seems that the first Horror night is during out WDW visit. Is it worth the trek over from WDW to see it? (two adults-no kids)


----------



## Drfate102

Yes.  It is worth the trip.  HHN is fantastic and is the best thing that Universal does.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

If you like haunted houses, this is the best thing to go check out. I have yet to find a haunted house that tops what Universal puts on for Halloween Horror Nights.


----------



## Metro West

Raenstoirm said:


> I was just looking at the calendar and it seems that the first Horror night is during out WDW visit. Is it worth the trek over from WDW to see it? (two adults-no kids)


 Just to add to what the other posters have said....

HHN is very "in your face" and can be bloody. Not everyone likes that type of entertainment so be warned...it's NOTHING like anything Disney does. It's also not cheap for the general public so you might want to check out YouTube for HHN videos just to get an idea of what you might be in for.

I love HHN...this will be my 10th year attending and I can't wait for the fall! 

I'm going to merge this thread into the other current thread so we can keep everything in one place.


----------



## mischief32

I love HHN even though I went for the first time last year.  We loved the houses and I was gotten by quite a few of the roaming scarenators.  I do have to say that we also went to Busch Gardens in VA a few weeks later and one house there really got me good.  They had this house about fears and one room was the fear of heights and the had this illusion that made it look like you were having to walk on this small board over a long drop( my husband had to practically drage me across).  Freaked me out.  I could not get my mind around the fact that it was not real.  This was the only good house there though.


----------



## Marquibiri

mischief32 said:


> I love HHN even though I went for the first time last year.  We loved the houses and I was gotten by quite a few of the roaming scarenators.  I do have to say that we also went to Busch Gardens in VA a few weeks later and one house there really got me good.  They had this house about fears and one room was the fear of heights and the had this illusion that made it look like you were having to walk on this small board over a long drop( my husband had to practically drage me across).  Freaked me out.  I could not get my mind around the fact that it was not real.  This was the only good house there though.



That sounds fabulous!!!! They probably used some type of mirror effect, like the one they used last year for cathedral way way below in Gothic last year and for the corpse in the stairs in Winter's Night back in HHN 21.
Here's the pic I took during the Unmasking the Horror Tour... it came out terrible... 








rak1225 said:


> You think it's going to be like a 13th floor?


I have no idea but am psyched! I went last year and loved it as much as HHN!!
Here's the picture review I did on that.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3005364


Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## momnum1

Universal's HHN site posted this on Facebook earlier... thought you guys might like to see it!

https://www.facebook.com/halloweenhorrornightsorlando


----------



## momnum1

I'm not sure if everyone is on Facebook, so here's what it says... the pic at the bottom probably won't come through on here but I copied it anyway...


The evil begins soon. We will be releasing the first house for this years event at midnight on 6/27. 

 Get ready - once the evil has been released, theres no turning back



Photo: The evil begins soon. We will be releasing the first house for this years event at midnight on 6/27. Get ready - once the evil has been released, theres no turning back.


----------



## BuddyThomas

Does anyone know how much the express pass has been in the recent pass and if they actually work?


----------



## macraven

_i buy the express passes every year if i need them or not.  (in the early 2000's, express wasn't really needed)
but, the past 3 years, i found the express pass to be a necessity on some nights.


someone posted a link to last years prices.

the pass with the express was worth it for me as i went multi nights._


----------



## macraven

_this is from last year:
_


HHN Express Passes
Just like regular Universal Express Passes, HHN Express Passes range in price from $39.99 plus tax per person to $89.99 plus tax per person. There are no discounts for Florida residents or annual passholders. Here is the full pricing schedule:

September 21, 27, 30, October 17  $39.99

September 22, 28, October 4, 7, 11, 24, 28, 31  $59.99

September 29, October 14, 18, 21, 25  $69.99

October 5, 12, 19, 26  $79.99

October 6, 27  $89.99

October 13, 20  $99.99


_the lower the cost of ep, relect less crowds



check this from 2012 for all ticket hhn prices:_


http://www.wdwinfo.com/universal/parkinfo/halloween-horror-nights.htm


----------



## Planogirl

We paid $59.99 for our Express passes and I was so glad that we did. We were there on a very busy night though.


----------



## BuddyThomas

Holy crap! $99.00 is excessive, I think.


----------



## macraven

BuddyThomas said:


> Holy crap! $99.00 is excessive, I think.



_if you go on a saturday night, it is a necessity.

house waits on a saturday could be 2 hours on some houses in the regular line.


if you have a day ticket and hhn ticket, stay in the park in the holding area.
you can easily cover 3 houses, possibly 4, before the crowds are let in.



or avoid going on a peak night and only go on the non peak nights.
some wed, thurs, sun._


----------



## Marquibiri

momnum1 said:


> Photo: The evil begins soon. *We will be releasing the first house for this years event at midnight on 6/27. Get ready - once the evil has been released, theres no turning back*.



I can't wait! I can't wait! 

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## macraven

Marquibiri said:


> I can't wait! I can't wait!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



_so does the wife get diamonds again this year?........._


----------



## patster734

A clue to the first house of 2013:


> From Universal's Halloween Horror Nights - Orlando (OFFICIAL)'s Twitter feed:
> "Truth or Dare? The first house of #HHN23 is based on a hit horror film.


----------



## meryll83

patster734 said:


> A clue to the first house of 2013:



All I have stuck in my head is Liar Liar, but that's not horror (well it might be to some of us!)...

What's The Purge about, I haven't seen it yet but thought maybe that might come up? Or how about The Following? Not sure how these would relate to the clue though...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## patster734

meryll83 said:


> All I have stuck in my head is Liar Liar, but that's not horror (well it might be to some of us!)...
> 
> What's The Purge about, I haven't seen it yet but thought maybe that might come up? Or how about The Following? Not sure how these would relate to the clue though...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Some people think the clue points to Cabin In The Woods, because they play "Truth Or Dare" in that movie.


----------



## rak1225

Marquibiri said:


> I have no idea but am psyched! I went last year and loved it as much as HHN!!
> Here's the picture review I did on that.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3005364
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



Thanks!  I have never been to HOS, but may go this year...I think 13th floor would be cool!!  I wish HHN would do a website like HHN 18!!


----------



## Metro West

rak1225 said:


> I wish HHN would do a website like HHN 18!!


 I think there is a whole new group of people doing the IT part of the event (started last year) and frankly...I'm not impressed. I remember the great websites of the past but I'm afraid those days are gone forever.


----------



## meryll83

patster734 said:


> Some people think the clue points to Cabin In The Woods, because they play "Truth Or Dare" in that movie.



Ah maybe, that was a rumoured one anyway wasn't it? I forgot that part of the film, only seen it the once, I assume that's how it starts...


I miss the fancy sites too, with their piece by piece puzzles, I wonder why they did away with this as they've been much more basic for at least 2 or 3 years now from memory?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Marquibiri

macraven said:


> _so does the wife get diamonds again this year?........._



No diamonds... but I have behaved exceptionally well all year!!! 



rak1225 said:


> Thanks!  I have never been to HOS, but may go this year..



I went on the first Thursday last year! I loved it just the same in comparison to HHN.. I loved that the park was not as full as UO and the lines were minimal! I hate queues!!

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## meryll83

Defo looks like Cabin, there's a quote on the Facebook page (sorry, my phone won't let me copy it) that's apparently in the film - something to do with the Black Eyed Peas song I Gotta Feeling...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## patster734

meryll83 said:


> Defo looks like Cabin, there's a quote on the Facebook page (sorry, my phone won't let me copy it) that's apparently in the film - something to do with the Black Eyed Peas song I Gotta Feeling...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I just saw that too.



> Via UORHHN: "I have a feeling. That tonight is going to be a good night." #HHN23


----------



## Planogirl

OT but how is the Busch Gardens event? We thought that it might be fun to do both one year.


----------



## RAPstar

It's official; Cabin in the Woods is the first announced house of Halloween Horror Nights 23


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I'm not a huge CITW fan, but will visit the house just the same. Can't wait for the rest to be announced!


----------



## heidijanesmith

macraven said:


> _if you go on a saturday night, it is a necessity.
> 
> house waits on a saturday could be 2 hours on some houses in the regular line.
> 
> 
> if you have a day ticket and hhn ticket, stay in the park in the holding area.
> you can easily cover 3 houses, possibly 4, before the crowds are let in.
> 
> 
> 
> or avoid going on a peak night and only go on the non peak nights.
> some wed, thurs, sun._



We are going Thurs Oct 10th, I just bought my tickets with my AP discount.  We are planning on IOA in the AM, taking a break and then returning to US in the early evening. 
Your idea above to stay in the park in the holding area and cover 3-4 houses before the crowds are let in sounds great.  We have never been to HHN before.  
What time would we need to be at US?
When do they start letting people already in US into the houses before the crowds are let in.
Would an express be necessary on a Thursday night?  I was also thinking of doing the non-private RIP tour as this is our 1st time. I see last years price of $150.00 is quite a bit, but for a 1st time HHN we want to see all the houses and not wait in line a bunch.

Any tips would be great!


----------



## Metro West

heidijanesmith said:


> What time would we need to be at US?
> When do they start letting people already in US into the houses before the crowds are let in.
> Would an express be necessary on a Thursday night?  I was also thinking of doing the non-private RIP tour as this is our 1st time. I see last years price of $150.00 is quite a bit, but for a 1st time HHN we want to see all the houses and not wait in line a bunch.
> 
> Any tips would be great!


 To take advantage of S & S, you would need to be inside the Studios before it closes at 5PM. You should be there no later than 4:30PM in case of delays. The holding areas are released around 6PM to enter several houses that open early for the S & S folks. The outside gates open at 6:30PM.

EPs are nice and if you're only going for the one night, you should invest in one. Lines build very quickly and waits of two hours are not uncommon especially later in the month.

There are several posters who do the RIP Tour every year and love it. It's expensive but worth it to skip the lines and to see everything.


----------



## Malin

I purchased one of the Rush of Fear tickets and selected will call. The site promised an e-mail recipt to follow shortly but two hours and nothing has turned up in my Inbox. Has anyone else buying tickets received an e-mail yet?


----------



## meryll83

Ooh, I take it tickets are now on sale? Must investigate!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Metro West

Malin said:


> I purchased one of the Rush of Fear tickets and selected will call. The site promised an e-mail recipt to follow shortly but two hours and nothing has turned up in my Inbox. Has anyone else buying tickets received an e-mail yet?


 Give it a little more time. If you haven't received the confirmation by morning, call them and get it over the phone. That's all you need to activate the kiosks...the credit card used and confirmation number.


----------



## heidijanesmith

Metro West said:


> To take advantage of S & S, you would need to be inside the Studios before it closes at 5PM. You should be there no later than 4:30PM in case of delays. The holding areas are released around 6PM to enter several houses that open early for the S & S folks. The outside gates open at 6:30PM.
> 
> EPs are nice and if you're only going for the one night, you should invest in one. Lines build very quickly and waits of two hours are not uncommon especially later in the month.
> 
> There are several posters who do the RIP Tour every year and love it. It's expensive but worth it to skip the lines and to see everything.



Thanks for the info! We are super excited to try HHN for the 1st time. I think we will try the RIP tour for our first HHN experience.  Now I just need to wait for the RIP tours to become available.


----------



## macraven

meryll83 said:


> Ooh, I take it tickets are now on sale? Must investigate!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



_tickets are on the hhn website.
no express is listed yet.

i always wait a few weeks after the prices are up before i buy.


to the poster above that asked about the email confirmation when you purchase online, sometimes i don't get my confirmation email soon after.

a few times i received that email the next day._


----------



## DCTooTall

Ooooo...

 So I went to explore my pricing options for my date(s) this year,  and I saw this add on one of the ticket pricing pages.






  Soooo... Does anyone who's been following things a bit more closely than I this year have any idea what this is about?


----------



## sonofanarchy

Universal is so awesome to passholders!!!!

Just got my tickets for HHN. $44 each. Plus we got a great deal for the 3 nights at Royal Pacific. No complaints here!


----------



## ashearer

We are staying at HRH for 4 nights in Oct. I have found a great deal for 2 weeks unlimited tickets for both parks and also unlimited horror nights for £145,meaning we could also do 3 of these if we wanted.Can we get express pass using our room card for these nights or do we have to purchase special ones?seems odd to buy 14 day tickets for 4 days but they're cheaper than buying passes for 4 days!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Quick question. Do you need to buy a regular ticket AND an express ticket to get express, or should I be waiting until express passes are on sale?


----------



## DCTooTall

Kogo Shuko said:


> Quick question. Do you need to buy a regular ticket AND an express ticket to get express, or should I be waiting until express passes are on sale?



Yes,  You need admission to the Event,  and then the Express to get access to the express lines.

  If you are just going 1 night,  NORMALLY there aren't any major advantages to waiting to buy your primary admission until the Express pricing is released.


  If you are going more than 1 night however,   It's usually a good idea to wait until the Express prices are released since they will also usually release the RoF and FF w/ Express passes at the same time,  which is a combo ticket that includes both your event admission AND Express tickets.


----------



## AllyElly

We are going to HHN on 10/4 and 10/5 and purchasing the Rush of Fear pass.  We will be in the parks on Sat (10/5), will we have to leave the parks and re-enter or is there some place for us to stay?  We have done the stay and scream in the past, but we wanted to add the Friday night on our arrival day.

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_i'm waiting to see if the combo ticket is going to be available again this year.

reason why i wait a few weeks before buying.


but, if you buy now and find out a combo ticket is for sale later, you can call and modify that purchase.

(if it is handled the same way as it has been in past years)_


----------



## MRAven

We bought our online tickets today for Oct 20th and will be staying at Portofino Bay Hotel 

Should I expect any benefits from staying at on site hotel ?


----------



## DCTooTall

AllyElly said:


> We are going to HHN on 10/4 and 10/5 and purchasing the Rush of Fear pass.  We will be in the parks on Sat (10/5), will we have to leave the parks and re-enter or is there some place for us to stay?  We have done the stay and scream in the past, but we wanted to add the Friday night on our arrival day.
> 
> Thanks!



You can take advantage of the Stay and Scream holding pen in NY on the Saturday you are already i the park.   You only need valid HHN admission to wait in the holding area,  it doesn't matter if it's a "Stay and Scream ticket" or an multi-day ticket as long as it's valid for the night's event.



MRAven said:


> We bought our online tickets today for Oct 20th and will be staying at Portofino Bay Hotel
> 
> Should I expect any benefits from staying at on site hotel ?



 The only perk onsite guests get for HHN is a special entrance gate and "early entry"...  which is basically just thru the turnstile and waiting in the S&S holding areas before the S&S guests are released.    If you are already in the park and taking advantage of the Stay and Scream holding areas,   there are not any special onsite perks.    (Your onsite Express is not valid during hard ticket events like HHN)


----------



## Metro West

ashearer said:


> We are staying at HRH for 4 nights in Oct. I have found a great deal for 2 weeks unlimited tickets for both parks and also unlimited horror nights for £145,meaning we could also do 3 of these if we wanted.Can we get express pass using our room card for these nights or do we have to purchase special ones?seems odd to buy 14 day tickets for 4 days but they're cheaper than buying passes for 4 days!


 Hotel benefits are only good during regular park hours. Since HHN is a hard ticket event after regular park hours, you would have to purchase Express if you wanted it. Onsite resort guests do however get early entry into HHN at 5PM but not Express.

I'm going to merge this thread into the other thread.


----------



## meryll83

Metro West said:


> Hotel benefits are only good during regular park hours. Since HHN is a hard ticket event after regular park hours, you would have to purchase Express if you wanted it. Onsite resort guests do however get early entry into HHN at 5PM but not Express.
> 
> I'm going to merge this thread into the other thread.



Early entry to the holding pen with the S&Sers as opposed to the event itself / houses?


I hate that you can't book S&S online unless you're buying your day tickets at the same time. (Going to go with cheaper multi day tickets from a UK travel site) It lets you buy express without buying any other ticket, grrr. Phone call it is...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MISSYLEXI

This is for all you experts!  My in-laws live in Florida, we live in NH.  They plan on going with us to HHN, can they purchase tickets for all of us? There is the 2 of them and 5 of us for a total of 7 tickets. Or is there a limit to how many they can purchase?


----------



## Tinachichi

Just got my HHN tickets today.....thru AAA.  Don't know if they are on sale anywhere else yet, but you can get them there.


----------



## Metro West

MISSYLEXI said:


> This is for all you experts!  My in-laws live in Florida, we live in NH.  They plan on going with us to HHN, can they purchase tickets for all of us? There is the 2 of them and 5 of us for a total of 7 tickets. Or is there a limit to how many they can purchase?


 They can purchase tickets for the group at regular price. If one of them had an AP they could purchase discount tickets for you...each passholder can purchase up to six additional tickets at the passholder discount. Florida resident tickets are only for FL residents so those are out too.  



meryll83 said:


> Early entry to the holding pen with the S&Sers as opposed to the event itself / houses?
> 
> 
> I hate that you can't book S&S online unless you're buying your day tickets at the same time. (Going to go with cheaper multi day tickets from a UK travel site) It lets you buy express without buying any other ticket, grrr. Phone call it is...


 Onsite guests get in the event at 5PM...which is the same as others who are already in the park. So...onsite guests would go to the holding areas and wait with the S & S folks.

Well...the whole point of the S & S upgrade is that you already have your theme park ticket. You can't purchase the upgrade w/o it but if you bought them at the park, you wouldn't have to use the HHN tickets the same night. You might want to wait until you're here.


----------



## MRAven

Thank you everyone 

I guess express tickets are a must.


----------



## Metro West

MRAven said:


> I guess express tickets are a must.


 If you are only going one night, you will probably need them to see everything.


----------



## MRAven

Metro West said:


> If you are only going one night, you will probably need them to see everything.



Yes absolutly and also squeeze in The Transformer ride if possible.


----------



## MISSYLEXI

Is Transformers going to be open for HHN?


----------



## macraven

MISSYLEXI said:


> Is Transformers going to be open for HHN?



_the select rides have not been listed yet._


----------



## mischief32

At the bottom on Universals Halloween Horror Nights 2013 webpage is says you will be able to ride Transformers during the event


----------



## macraven

heidijanesmith said:


> We are going Thurs Oct 10th, I just bought my tickets with my AP discount.  We are planning on IOA in the AM, taking a break and then returning to US in the early evening.
> Your idea above to stay in the park in the holding area and cover 3-4 houses before the crowds are let in sounds great.  We have never been to HHN before.
> What time would we need to be at US?
> When do they start letting people already in US into the houses before the crowds are let in.
> Would an express be necessary on a Thursday night?  I was also thinking of doing the non-private RIP tour as this is our 1st time. I see last years price of $150.00 is quite a bit, but for a 1st time HHN we want to see all the houses and not wait in line a bunch.
> 
> Any tips would be great!



_that thursday shouldn't be bad for the crowds.
if this is the only night you plan to do hhn, the express would help guarantee you seeing everything that night in case it is crowded.

the event will close at 1:00 am.

like i posted earlier, you can do 3-4 of the houses before the general public is let in.
it's a weekday, the only time that night could become crowded would be after you have done a lot in the park.  
just a guess on my part..

i do private rip tours for hhn.
it's costly but worth it to me.
it is limited to 10 in a party, and for a full night.


the general hhn rip tours allow more in those groups.
it's a lot cheaper too!
they have different/staggering start times.
the rip tours are usually available on non peak nights and peak nights.
we won't know the set up for this year until that info is released on the website.

anytime you book a tour, you still have to pay for the hhn ticket besides the tour.

it depends on when security clears out the park on when you are released from the holding area to start doing the houses.

the earliest time i have been released was 5:40.
the latest time was at 6:10, which was on a saturday.

3 houses should be open during that early release period.
by then when the crowds start arriving, you could be at house #4 and way ahead of the crowds.

if you are staying onsite, go to the park around 5:30 at the latest.

if you decide to enter the park from the front gate, you will have to go thru the security section, walk thru the metal detectors-empty your pockets, you know the drill if you have ever flown.......
this can take some time, more time than just doing a ticket check type of thing.

for what i drop to do this hhn event and vacation, i do buy the express passes for the nights i go.
i will be hitting 5 nights of hhn this october._

_i came back to edit the closing time for that thursday the 10th.
i used the interactive calendar and the closing time came up at 1 for that date listed above.
it is a kewl calendar this year....._


----------



## macraven

mischief32 said:


> At the bottom on Universals Halloween Horror Nights 2013 webpage is says you will be able to ride Transformers during the event



_goes to show i haven't read the bottom of that page !! _


----------



## macraven

_i was playing around with the hhn calendar on the site and found from the 20th on, later hours for the event.

2:00 closing on some dates



thinking that the most crowded periods will be the from the 20th up to the 27th.

time will tell.
_


----------



## MISSYLEXI

macraven said:


> the select rides have not been listed yet.



Thank you!


----------



## macraven

_some posts above, i was wrong.
a kind homie pointed that out to me.

transformers will be open for hhn.


this is the verification at the bottom of the hhn site.
but not known what other rides will be open

last year rides that were avaible were:
Mummy, RRR, MIB, Simpsons, 
it's 1:15 am, can't remember right now if there were others last year...
_

TRANSFORMERS: THE RIDE-3D  NOW OPEN
PREPARE FOR THE GREATEST BATTLE YOULL EVER RIDE! TRANSFORMERS: THE RIDE-3D IS AN ULTRA-IMMERSIVE, NEXT GENERATION THRILL RIDE THAT BLURS THE LINE BETWEEN FICTION AND REALITY! RIDE IT DURING HALLOWEEN HORROR NIGHTS!   LEARN MORE


----------



## RAPstar

Did anyone else see the video on the bottom of the main page?


----------



## Liberator

When we have an Orlando FlexTicket Plus, we need to purchase a Stay&Scream-Ticket??

We stay at RPR until 9/21, so the HHN on 9/20 is perfect


----------



## heidijanesmith

macraven said:


> _that thursday shouldn't be bad for the crowds.
> if this is the only night you plan to do hhn, the express would help guarantee you seeing everything that night in case it is crowded.
> 
> the event will close at 1:00 am.
> 
> like i posted earlier, you can do 3-4 of the houses before the general public is let in.
> it's a weekday, the only time that night could become crowded would be after you have done a lot in the park.
> just a guess on my part..
> 
> i do private rip tours for hhn.
> it's costly but worth it to me.
> it is limited to 10 in a party, and for a full night.
> 
> 
> the general hhn rip tours allow more in those groups.
> it's a lot cheaper too!
> they have different/staggering start times.
> the rip tours are usually available on non peak nights and peak nights.
> we won't know the set up for this year until that info is released on the website.
> 
> anytime you book a tour, you still have to pay for the hhn ticket besides the tour.
> 
> it depends on when security clears out the park on when you are released from the holding area to start doing the houses.
> 
> the earliest time i have been released was 5:40.
> the latest time was at 6:10, which was on a saturday.
> 
> 3 houses should be open during that early release period.
> by then when the crowds start arriving, you could be at house #4 and way ahead of the crowds.
> 
> if you are staying onsite, go to the park around 5:30 at the latest.
> 
> if you decide to enter the park from the front gate, you will have to go thru the security section, walk thru the metal detectors-empty your pockets, you know the drill if you have ever flown.......
> this can take some time, more time than just doing a ticket check type of thing.
> 
> for what i drop to do this hhn event and vacation, i do buy the express passes for the nights i go.
> i will be hitting 5 nights of hhn this october._
> 
> _i came back to edit the closing time for that thursday the 10th.
> i used the interactive calendar and the closing time came up at 1 for that date listed above.
> it is a kewl calendar this year....._



Great tips! thanks so much


----------



## KristenRB

Tickets on sale!!! Going opening night!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Metro West

Liberator said:


> When we have an Orlando FlexTicket Plus, we need to purchase a Stay&Scream-Ticket??


 Yes...HHN is a hard ticket event and requires separate admission.


----------



## BuddyThomas

I see the tickets on sale. Whooo hoo! But I don't see express passes. Do they go on sake at a later date?------Also, I'm not understanding the Stay and Scream option, which is significantly cheaper. You have to buy a day pass to the park for this? What if I have a multi day pass? Thanks!


----------



## BuddyThomas

On sale, not on sake. Although going on sake might be fun.


----------



## sonofanarchy

BuddyThomas said:


> I see the tickets on sale. Whooo hoo! But I don't see express passes. Do they go on sake at a later date?------Also, I'm not understanding the Stay and Scream option, which is significantly cheaper. You have to buy a day pass to the park for this? What if I have a multi day pass? Thanks!



I was told they go on sale in August.


----------



## PatsGirl

Hi Everyone  This will be our first year at US/IA for HHN and our first year going to any park as a newly combined family with all four kids (16/23/23/24).  The kids wanted to know if people dress up for the occasion?  And, if so, any ideas for a family of 6?  I was thinking Flintstones, yeah I know...its not scary but might be fun.


----------



## DCTooTall

BuddyThomas said:


> I see the tickets on sale. Whooo hoo! But I don't see express passes. Do they go on sake at a later date?------Also, I'm not understanding the Stay and Scream option, which is significantly cheaper. You have to buy a day pass to the park for this? What if I have a multi day pass? Thanks!



In order to get the Stay and Scream discount you just need to have Valid regular park admission,  therefor a multiday ticket would work.

If you've already purchased your park admission from the Universal website,  you can call in and using your confirmation number they can confirm you have a valid ticket and qualify for the Stay and Scream price.

If you have bought your ticket from another source (such as undercover tourist),   you will have to wait until you get to the park and can go to Guest services to purchase your S&S ticket.


----------



## KristenRB

You can add your express passes later.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Kogo Shuko

From what I understood last year, people weren't allowed to dress up. Although, perhaps this was in regards to costumes similar to what the staff were wearing?
The farthest I've gone to dressing up is wearing horns. 
Maybe someone who has gone for more years than I have can help clarify if I'm correct.


----------



## DCTooTall

Unlike at Disney with their Mickey's not So Scary party,    Masks and Costumes are not allowed at Universal's Halloween Horror Nights.


 HHN is a much scarier,  more serious, and adult,  Halloween event that Disney's Halloween party.... and the alcohol will be flowing freely.


----------



## PatsGirl

Thank you.  Glad I asked before I spent too much time considering the possibilities.


----------



## Metro West

DCTooTall said:


> Unlike at Disney with their Mickey's not So Scary party,    Masks and Costumes are not allowed at Universal's Halloween Horror Nights.
> 
> 
> HHN is a much scarier,  more serious, and adult,  Halloween event that Disney's Halloween party.... and the alcohol will be flowing freely.


----------



## b8nker

My family is planning a trip this year to HHN.  We consisit of myself 43, my wife 41 & two children ages 15 & 11.  I am concerend after talking with Universal personnel that the age of my youngest (son) is too young to go.  From people who have been in the past can you tell me if there are other families with young children who do fine at this event???  Please help, and little guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## macraven

_it is listed on the hhn website that costumes are not permitted.




i wouldn't take an 11 yo to hhn.

take a look at some of the youtubes of last years event.

look at the pictures of last years hhn threads.


that will give you an idea of the event._


----------



## macraven

BuddyThomas said:


> On sale, not on sake. Although going on sake might be fun.



_ok, i'm here to share the sake......


express tickets, based on past years, go on sale within 2 weeks of hhn tix sale.



the rip tours go public much later.

last year it was either july 31 or aug 1_


----------



## DCTooTall

b8nker said:


> My family is planning a trip this year to HHN.  We consisit of myself 43, my wife 41 & two children ages 15 & 11.  I am concerend after talking with Universal personnel that the age of my youngest (son) is too young to go.  From people who have been in the past can you tell me if there are other families with young children who do fine at this event???  Please help, and little guidance would be appreciated.



Ditto...   11 is probably too young to attend HHN.   Even if they are a "mature" 11 and could handle the horror elements of the event,  There are a ton of other things there that you may not feel comfortable exposing your child too.  (The least of which being other, intoxicated,  HHN attendees).

As Mac suggested,   look up videos from past HHN's,   or past year HHN threads to help get a feel for the event.

HHN is NOT a Mickey's Not So Scary type event.   The houses legitimately are designed to be scary, and sometimes on the gory side (zombies eating flesh.   people and body parts in giant machinery.   etc).  You will have to deal with loud sound effects and people jumping out at you.

The streets of the park will have scareactors about doing the same things attempting to scare you.... including your obligatory chainsaw wielding maniacs.

The Bill and Ted show will be rated a strong PG-13 with all sorts of sexual innuendo and 1/2 dressed actors/dancers.

Depending on the theme,   You can also see a lot of flesh in some of the costumes in the houses or streets....  including your bloody nurses selling jello shots.

Which brings up the Alcohol.   You can't go more than a block without running into a bar or alcohol vendor during the event.   People will be drinking heavily,   which means you will have quite a few intoxicated adults having fun.  Some adults aren't comfortable with their children seeing people drinking like that in public....  and even still the alcohol means you are more likely to encounter bad language from other people (I'd be surprised if you didn't hear at least 5 F-Bombs from other guests getting scared during the event),   or just general clumsiness or spilled drinks due to the crowds or cramped quarters of the houses and conga lines.



Now I'm seriously not trying to say the event isn't amazing and a lot of fun,   But I am trying to help paint a picture to give you an idea of what you could expect during the event.   Most of us here who have gone have seen or heard parents who brought their kids to this event thinking it was a "fun halloween event",  and have either seen those kids either crying or generally unhappy because the event is not geared towards younger people.... or have seen/heard those same parents *****ing and complaining to Universal staff about how they should tame things down because of their precious child.   (I've honestly also seen grown adults running, screaming, and in tears from being scared at this event.)


 The Event is not a family style or targeted event.  It is NOT a Mickeys Not So Scary type event.   I'd even go so far and say it's not even going to be like many local haunted houses you may have around your area during the halloween season.   HHN is definitely geared for an adult audience,  and due to the resources Universal is able to put behind it,   It is often much better produced and scarier than your average local haunted house.


----------



## Metro West

DCTooTall said:


> The streets of the park will have scareactors about doing the same things attempting to scare you.... including your obligatory chainsaw wielding maniacs.


 And the other thing is this...the scareactors are not going to let up when they see a guest acting scared. That's the whole point and what they get paid to do is scare guests...no matter how old or young. I get so tired of the parents going to GS and complaining about one of the scareactors not letting up and scaring the you know what out of their child.


----------



## macraven

_the Scare Actors don't dummy down their role if they scare an adult or child.


if you are in the park, you are fair game.




i'm completely and totally addicted to hhn........



csw rules......._


----------



## Planogirl

I would think twice about taking an 11 year old even though I know that some take it in stride. The trouble is that it's a whole lot of money wasted if the kid decides that it's too much.

It would help if they bring back scare zones though. Or someone could go when it's so packed that you can easily avoid the scare actors.  That worked for us a few times!

I do wish that they would bring back scare zones.


----------



## b8nker

Thanks for all the input.  I took your advice and did some checking on YouTube.  I really don't think it would be a good idea to take our 11 year old.  Now, we'll just have to figure out what to do with him.  Again, thanks for all the input and I totally agree with everything that was said.  Casey


----------



## Marquibiri

So is it true what they say in OU?...
That these are the houses for this year???

Havoc 2, Resident Evil, Walking Dead 2, Grimm: La Llorona, Cabin in the Woods, The Evil Dead, Legendary Truth, and American Werewolf in London

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Planogirl

Marquibiri said:


> So is it true what they say in OU?...
> That these are the houses for this year???
> 
> Havoc 2, Resident Evil, Walking Dead 2, Grimm: La Llorona, Cabin in the Woods, The Evil Dead, Legendary Truth, and American Werewolf in London
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri


If that's the true list, it sure is convoluted. Kind of like the HHN list. 

The La Llorona legend is pretty cool though. I'll have to look up Legendary Truth.


----------



## Tinachichi

macraven said:


> _ok, i'm here to share the sake......
> 
> 
> express tickets, based on past years, go on sale within 2 weeks of hhn tix sale.
> 
> 
> 
> the rip tours go public much later.
> 
> last year it was either july 31 or aug 1_



I have my HHN tickets and planned to get the express pass when they come out.  My travel agent tells me the express passes are about 100.00 each. Are the rip tours better than express passes?


----------



## macraven

Tinachichi said:


> I have my HHN tickets and planned to get the express pass when they come out.  My travel agent tells me the express passes are about 100.00 each. Are the rip tours better than express passes?



_no idea on that the express passes will be this year.


i prefer the private tours.
if the ep would cost $100 a night, they would be cheaper than the public tours based on last years cost for them.

no one but UO knows what the ep will cost at this point._


----------



## Tinachichi

How do you book the private tours and do they cover all the houses?  How many people in a tour.  Sorry but this is our first time to hit HHN.  Been to Universal several times but at different times of the year and we're really looking forward to doing this.  We're kind of clueless.


----------



## macraven

Tinachichi said:


> How do you book the private tours and do they cover all the houses?  How many people in a tour.  Sorry but this is our first time to hit HHN.  Been to Universal several times but at different times of the year and we're really looking forward to doing this.  We're kind of clueless.



_the private tours on peak nights are close to $2000 and can include up to 10 in the group. (i'm including tax and gratuity in that number)
i don't remember the non peak private tour cost of last year.

everyone in the group has to have the hhn ticket in the tours public and private.


the public tours will hold more in each group and last year it was about $150 for the non peak nights, $25 more for the peak nights.
(4 or 5 hours)

i could be off on the above costs.

none of the tours have been listed yet.
they usually are known in August.


_


----------



## TaylorsDad

Marquibiri said:


> So is it true what they say in OU?...
> That these are the houses for this year???
> 
> Havoc 2, Resident Evil, Walking Dead 2, Grimm: La Llorona, Cabin in the Woods, The Evil Dead, Legendary Truth, and American Werewolf in London
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



My family loves the Resident Evil games and even the movies. Also several of the others were pretty good. I have only been to one prior HHN and I am very curious as to how well established franchises have been converted to houses in prior years HHNs. So has history taught us to look forward to these additions or be wary of them.


----------



## patrickpiteo

TaylorsDad said:


> My family loves the Resident Evil games and even the movies. Also several of the others were pretty good. I have only been to one prior HHN and I am very curious as to how well established franchises have been converted to houses in prior years HHNs. So has history taught us to look forward to these additions or be wary of them.



Walking Dead and Silent hill were awesome last year.  Especially liked Silent Hill had the feel of being in the movie. On another note Gothic a no franchise was my favorite last year. The gargoyles were the best part.. Flying over our head..


----------



## Metro West

patrickpiteo said:


> Walking Dead and Silent hill were awesome last year.  Especially liked Silent Hill had the feel of being in the movie. On another note Gothic a no franchise was my favorite last year. The gargoyles were the best part.. Flying over our head..


 I agree...except for the WD house. I'm not a fan of the show nor of zombies so I wasn't that impressed. But you are spot on regarding Gothic...it was outstanding!


----------



## Planogirl

Our favorite house last year was Dead End. We loved the whole haunted house set up. Gothic and Silent Hill were very good too.

We are fans of the Walking Dead but found the house lacking. I hope that the new house will have more scenes and way more scare actors.


----------



## fizbobunny

Too much franchise/commercial list in that stuff. I'd rather a few franchises, then some just themed/scary for the sake of being scary.


----------



## glocon

I wish we were able to go again this year. I am now an official Walking Dead junkie. Started watching the series last season as prep for the WD house at HHN (our first HHN) and didn't really know the whole story. Now I've watched all three seasons and can't wait for season 4 to start. I would just love to see how UO did WD2.0 this year...


----------



## Marquibiri

glocon said:


> I wish we were able to go again this year. I am now an official Walking Dead junkie. Started watching the series last season as prep for the WD house at HHN (our first HHN) and didn't really know the whole story. Now I've watched all three seasons and can't wait for season 4 to start. I would just love to see how UO did WD2.0 this year...



Indeed!

TWD is easily in my top 5 all-time shows... along with Spartacus, Lost, X-files, Stargate SG-1, etc...
I did like their house last year and finding the props (bunny slippers, bag of guns, merle's hand and handcuffs, darryl's bike and crossbow) was real fun. I did think they lacked zombies though.
For sure there will be a scene with the prison for this year's house!
CAN"T WAIT!

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## glocon

I wanna go so bad it hurts...


----------



## rschaen

Cabin in the Woods!!!!!! One of my fave movies from last year. Wish we could go but dd would freak.


----------



## Metro West

fizbobunny said:


> Too much franchise/commercial list in that stuff. I'd rather a few franchises, then some just themed/scary for the sake of being scary.


 I would rather see more original stuff like the "old days".


----------



## TaylorsDad

Marquibiri said:


> Indeed!
> 
> TWD is easily in my top 5 all-time shows... along with Spartacus, Lost, X-files, Stargate SG-1, etc...
> I did like their house last year and finding the props (bunny slippers, bag of guns, merle's hand and handcuffs, darryl's bike and crossbow) was real fun. I did think they lacked zombies though.
> For sure there will be a scene with the prison for this year's house!
> CAN"T WAIT!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



WOW, my top 5 is nearly identical to yours. Only difference is I never watched Stargate SG-1. However considering the rest on your list I may have to give it a try.


----------



## Marquibiri

TaylorsDad said:


> WOW, my top 5 is nearly identical to yours. Only difference is I never watched Stargate SG-1. However considering the rest on your list I may have to give it a try.





Just keep in mind that SG-1 has 10 seasons plus 3 movies, and then you'll probably like to watch SG-Atlantis (5 seasons) and the SG- Universe (2 seasons). Whew.... 

Anyway, back to HHN, I do like Resident Evil as well, but shifted toward the Silent Hill type of psychological horror. I actually replayed the games and re-watched the movie before attending last year. I did like it eventhough it was criticized.

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## patrickpiteo

Marquibiri said:


> Just keep in mind that SG-1 has 10 seasons plus 3 movies, and then you'll probably like to watch SG-Atlantis (5 seasons) and the SG- Universe (2 seasons). Whew....
> 
> Anyway, back to HHN, I do like Resident Evil as well, but shifted toward the Silent Hill type of psychological horror. I actually replayed the games and re-watched the movie before attending last year. I did like it eventhough it was criticized.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri :



Really thought Silent Hill was well done and good .Pretty much thought and  read that other people thought the same..


----------



## fanoforlando

Marquibiri said:


> So is it true what they say in OU?...
> That these are the houses for this year???
> 
> Havoc 2, Resident Evil, Walking Dead 2, Grimm: La Llorona, Cabin in the Woods, The Evil Dead, Legendary Truth, and American Werewolf in London
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri





Is this the official list of houses participating HHN 23 this year? 


I thought they already did L a Llorona in 2010? ( i might be wrong ) 

I did just find out Cabin In the Woods is an official haunted house and it kinda makes sense since last year The Walking Dead house had the motor home parked right outside, and i am guessing if they go with TWD2 this year the motor home will be parked outside of Cabin In The woods . 


Just saw the movie and it was pretty cool 

Anyone know whwat the theme will be for HHN23?


----------



## macraven

_Cabin in the Woods is the only "official" house listed by UO so far.


what you are reading are the leaks on other sites.
it won't be official until UO releases the info on the hhn website._


----------



## macraven

fanoforlando said:


> I thought they already did L a Llorona in 2010? ( i might be wrong )
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know whwat the theme will be for HHN23?



_not in 2010.
i've been doing hhn since 1999 and don't remember Llorona house..


Evil takes Root is the slogan.
the 'theme' hasn't really been released yet._


----------



## fanoforlando

macraven said:


> _not in 2010.
> i've been doing hhn since 1999 and don't remember Llorona house..
> 
> 
> Evil takes Root is the slogan.
> the 'theme' hasn't really been released yet._




awesome thanks!


I think i might have been confusing la llorona with Esqueleto Muerte scare zone .....I think this is the 1st time HHN is using a spanish scary story for one of its haunted houses ...i am super excited now!!


----------



## Marquibiri

fanoforlando said:


> Is this the official list of houses participating HHN 23 this year?
> 
> 
> I thought they already did L a Llorona in 2010? ( i might be wrong )
> 
> I did just find out Cabin In the Woods is an official haunted house and it kinda makes sense since last year The Walking Dead house had the motor home parked right outside, and i am guessing if they go with TWD2 this year the motor home will be parked outside of Cabin In The woods .
> 
> 
> Just saw the movie and it was pretty cool
> 
> Anyone know whwat the theme will be for HHN23?



Hi!

As Mac stated, this is the rumored list.

La Llorona was done for HHN over in Hollywood. I saw some freaky videos on Youtube and I bet the same house will be done in Orlando (if they actually do use La Llorona). It did look creepy!

Well thought about the camper! Sounds about right!

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Planogirl

I read that Legendary Truth is actually a theme that was used at HHN in the past. Is this a retread and if so what is it about? It's apparently a game however there's little info about an older house out there.  I'm probably looking in the wrong places...


----------



## MRAven

Enjoying every coment, thank you 
Maybe some of you could post that favorite pics from HHN


----------



## macraven

_plano i think the mobile interactive games started 2 years back.

i don't do them.
my phone is not smart.



but, i have been with others doing the houses that have played those games._


----------



## macraven

MRAven said:


> Enjoying every coment, thank you
> Maybe some of you could post that favorite pics from HHN



_if you had a C in your screen name, we could be cousins.........

that and another A._


----------



## MRAven

U





macraven said:


> _if you had a C in your screen name, we could be cousins.........
> 
> that and another A._



Absolutly or at least from the same herd (Zombie herd/clan)


----------



## RAPstar

Planogirl said:


> I read that Legendary Truth is actually a theme that was used at HHN in the past. Is this a retread and if so what is it about? It's apparently a game however there's little info about an older house out there.  I'm probably looking in the wrong places...



Legendary Truth was introduced in 2008 for the Bloody Mary icon. They were the ones investigating what happened to her and then released her. They were used again in the 20th year, they were they ones who released Fear from the Lantern and had a house based on them and their investigation into the Wyandot Estate. Last year they were used somewhat, to tie into the back story of the different Legions of the roaming scare zones. The last part I'm somewhat iffy on as I didn't research much at all into last year. And a lot of this is from what I read from other sites online.

Legendary Truth is looking to be back this year, with either the same game or something similar to the card thing they had last year. They started selling some merch for it over the weekend. Just some ball caps, one with the Legendary Truth logo and 2 or 3 more with some of the Legion symbols on it. 

There's also a blog that has been started by Universal with someone "researching" something that happened. Looks to be something to do with either this year's theme/icon or for the house reveals. So far there's 2 posts including a video. http://www.eviltakesroot.com


----------



## Liberator

I am confused 

yesterday I had some questions regarding the HHN-Event and I called the Universal Ticket Hotline. The CM was very helpful in answering my questions and I was ready to purchase the Stay&Scream Tickets.

I ordered the FlexTicketPlus at UndercoverTourist some days ago and he said he is not able to add the stay&scream-option to tickets bought anywhere else than Universal itself.

Is there something I do not understand?
I thought Stay&Scream is just the option to visit the event in the evening and stay in the park, no matter with what kind of ticket you entered the park.

So this means I need to buy a whole new Universal-ticket??

Am I wrong?
Is the CM wrong?

What shall I do??


----------



## Metro West

Liberator said:


> I ordered the FlexTicketPlus at UndercoverTourist some days ago and he said he is not able to add the stay&scream-option to tickets bought anywhere else than Universal itself.


 I've never heard that before. It doesn't matter where you buy your theme park tickets...you can add the S & S upgrade to them. I would check again and see if this is some new policy change.


----------



## Liberator

If this is a new policy, it would not make any sense at all.

I will call again later, I know it is still early in FL


----------



## dedex13

Liberator said:


> I ordered the FlexTicketPlus at UndercoverTourist some days ago and he said he is not able to add the stay&scream-option to tickets bought anywhere else than Universal itself.



Perhaps he meant you couldn't pre-order the Stay and Scream?  I was under the impression that if you did not purchase your tickets directly from Universal you had to wait until you were in the park to purchase your S&S ticket.


----------



## schumigirl

Liberator......I would call back and check. I`m sure we upgraded to S&S couple of years back ahead of time, and we don`t buy our tickets from Universal. We always buy ours in the UK.

Hope you get it sorted


----------



## macraven

Liberator said:


> I am confused
> 
> yesterday I had some questions regarding the HHN-Event and I called the Universal Ticket Hotline. The CM was very helpful in answering my questions and I was ready to purchase the Stay&Scream Tickets.
> 
> I ordered the FlexTicketPlus at UndercoverTourist some days ago and he said he is not able to add the stay&scream-option to tickets bought anywhere else than Universal itself.
> 
> Is there something I do not understand?
> I thought Stay&Scream is just the option to visit the event in the evening and stay in the park, no matter with what kind of ticket you entered the park.
> 
> So this means I need to buy a whole new Universal-ticket??
> 
> Am I wrong?
> Is the CM wrong?
> 
> What shall I do??



_the TM was not wrong.


since you bought your park tickets at another source, and not UO, they have no records for you to buy the s & s discounted tickets in advance.


if you buy the park tickets from the UO website, and later want the hhn tix, they can look up the previous ticket order and allow you to buy the s&s in advance.


you can still buy the s&s hhn tickets but have to do it in the park.
show your park day ticket/multi day tickets to the guest service TM and you will be allowed to buy the discounted hhn tix.

you won't have any issues doing so.

once you are in the park, buy the discounted hhn tix.


this has been the procedure for a long time.
i bought park tickets on line many years back before i had the AP and this was the system then.

when you buy tickets from UO directly, you will have a confirmation number for your order.
you buy the tickets online in march, you can still qualify for the hhn tickets in june.

since you didn't buy directly from them, you only have to wait until you are in the park to buy the s&s.
it can be done any day.
it can be bought days prior to the event.
_


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> _plano i think the mobile interactive games started 2 years back.
> 
> i don't do them.
> my phone is not smart.
> 
> 
> 
> but, i have been with others doing the houses that have played those games._



I've done the online games and they're fun. I haven't done the inpark games, because I only go one night and want to focus on the houses instead of my phone.


----------



## Planogirl

RAPstar said:


> Legendary Truth was introduced in 2008 for the Bloody Mary icon. They were the ones investigating what happened to her and then released her. They were used again in the 20th year, they were they ones who released Fear from the Lantern and had a house based on them and their investigation into the Wyandot Estate. Last year they were used somewhat, to tie into the back story of the different Legions of the roaming scare zones. The last part I'm somewhat iffy on as I didn't research much at all into last year. And a lot of this is from what I read from other sites online.
> 
> Legendary Truth is looking to be back this year, with either the same game or something similar to the card thing they had last year. They started selling some merch for it over the weekend. Just some ball caps, one with the Legendary Truth logo and 2 or 3 more with some of the Legion symbols on it.
> 
> There's also a blog that has been started by Universal with someone "researching" something that happened. Looks to be something to do with either this year's theme/icon or for the house reveals. So far there's 2 posts including a video. http://www.eviltakesroot.com


Thanks for the details. I don't know if we'd want to get bogged down in a game but it does look interesting.


----------



## RAPstar

patster734 said:


> I've done the online games and they're fun. I haven't done the inpark games, because I only go one night and want to focus on the houses instead of my phone.



The new game that they did last year and are supposedly doing this year is a card scanner thing I believe. Not a phone game.


----------



## meryll83

schumigirl said:


> Liberator......I would call back and check. I`m sure we upgraded to S&S couple of years back ahead of time, and we don`t buy our tickets from Universal. We always buy ours in the UK.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted



I'm pretty sure that 2 out of the 3 times we've been that we've added to our UK ticket in advance, and absolutely certain on one of those times (the other time I think we bought our day passes direct)

I'll be calling soon myself to give it a go, but if not am more confident now in waiting until we get there (one time was our bridal party gifts and there were 6 of us going, so that time I made sure we got them all in advance as didn't want our gifts to go wrong!)

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## macraven

_maybe it is different for booking tickets on the UK site?


i know there are different ticket promos that we can't get on the regular UO site.


just a thought._


----------



## meryll83

macraven said:


> maybe it is different for booking tickets on the UK site?
> 
> i know there are different ticket promos that we can't get on the regular UO site.
> 
> just a thought.



Couldn't do it online previous years, did have to ring...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## goofyfigment

Macraven what are your dates for hhn? I was originally planning the last weekend but can't get the time off so it looks like I'll be there Oct 3-6


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Macraven what are your dates for hhn? I was originally planning the last weekend but can't get the time off so it looks like I'll be there Oct 3-6



_6th-16th.
(6th will be my first hhn '13 night)


yea, i smell a meet up on the 6th..........._


----------



## Marquibiri

macraven said:


> _6th-16th.
> (6th will be my first hhn '13 night)
> 
> 
> yea, i smell a meet up on the 6th..........._



The 6th will be my last day of HHN.. 

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## goofyfigment

Sounds good! Gonna book RPR in the next couple days! Good times!


----------



## patster734

Marquibiri said:


> The 6th will be my last day of HHN..
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



Are you going Thursday, Oct. 3rd?  That's the only day that we are going.


----------



## Marquibiri

patster734 said:


> Are you going Thursday, Oct. 3rd?  That's the only day that we are going.



 Oh man, Nope...

Thursday I'm probably heading over to Howl-o-Scream at Busch Gardens.. then coming back Friday through Sunday for HHN..

Marquibiri


----------



## RAPstar

Darn I'm missing everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

meryll83 said:


> I'm pretty sure that 2 out of the 3 times we've been that we've added to our UK ticket in advance, and absolutely certain on one of those times (the other time I think we bought our day passes direct)
> 
> I'll be calling soon myself to give it a go, but if not am more confident now in waiting until we get there (one time was our bridal party gifts and there were 6 of us going, so that time I made sure we got them all in advance as didn't want our gifts to go wrong!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Wow....that is a great bridal party gift  

Checked my party pack from previous years and yes I definitely called and got the S&S add on by calling in August.

My tickets for Universal are always from Attraction Tickets Direct.




macraven said:


> _maybe it is different for booking tickets on the UK site?
> 
> 
> i know there are different ticket promos that we can't get on the regular UO site.
> 
> 
> just a thought._



We never buy ours from the UK UO site, always from an outside company so maybe that`s the difference???

Not sure really, but hope Liberator can get sorted out.

We are going to get the Rush Of Fear tickets this year and hope to go 3 times including opening night........can`t wait as we`ve missed the last 2 years.


----------



## NHBelle

My mother and daughter will be go to HHN on opening weekend...they are going to get the RUSH OF FEAR pass and will go Fri and Sat..... should they get the express pass or will crowds be okay?????


----------



## Metro West

NHBelle said:


> My mother and daughter will be go to HHN on opening weekend...they are going to get the RUSH OF FEAR pass and will go Fri and Sat..... should they get the express pass or will crowds be okay?????


 I go opening weekend every year and it's busy...not insanely busy but busy all the same. If they are going both nights, I don't think they need EPs to see everything. One night...yes...two nights...no. It would really help them if they could take advantage of Stay & Scream (be in the park prior to closing). They would get a 30 minute head start on the houses before the general public is admitted.

If they have annual passes, this is a must! 

Let's keep all the HHN threads here.


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

My oldest ds and I are going to attend hhn opening night! I am excited, hhn has been on my bucket list for a few years now. I am showing ds YouTube videos and he's following some of the other hhn sites to get the scoop on the event. We will have to have some marathon TV nights..I haven't seen anything related to the rumored houses yet. Ds is familiar with cabin and resident evil. We have APs so will add the stay and scream when we arrive on the 13. We will get express passes also.


----------



## Koyuki

Hey everybody, first of all, I would like to apologize for my english, I'm french and not fluent in english at all. Hope you'll understand me.

Me and my brother are planning a trip to Orlando in october (from the 17th to the 29th) first time there for both of us and first time in U.S for me, i'm looking forward october so much ^^ 
We will stay on I-Drive (probably Travelodge motel), rent a car and take a 14 days utlimate ticket (hopper and Water park) to WDW and an Orlando Flex Ticket ultimate (with Busch Garden, wet'n wild, Sea World, Aquatica, USO and IoA).

We would like to try the Halloween Horror Nights at Universal during our trip, but I would like to know if the Orlando Flex Ticket allow the "stay and scream" option, which allow us to stay in the park for the HHN for only 38 dollars on some nights (Sunday and thursday I think) ? 

I thank you in advance and hope one of you could answer my question (asked it on french board but people there weren't sure of the answer) ! 

Enchanté !


----------



## macraven

Koyuki said:


> Hey everybody, first of all, I would like to apologize for my english, I'm french and not fluent in english at all. Hope you'll understand me.
> 
> Me and my brother are planning a trip to Orlando in october (from the 17th to the 29th) first time there for both of us and first time in U.S for me, i'm looking forward october so much ^^
> We will stay on I-Drive (probably Travelodge motel), rent a car and take a 14 days utlimate ticket (hopper and Water park) to WDW and an Orlando Flex Ticket ultimate (with Busch Garden, wet'n wild, Sea World, Aquatica, USO and IoA).
> 
> We would like to try the Halloween Horror Nights at Universal during our trip, but I would like to know if the Orlando Flex Ticket allow the "stay and scream" option, which allow us to stay in the park for the HHN for only 38 dollars on some nights (Sunday and thursday I think) ?
> 
> I thank you in advance and hope one of you could answer my question (asked it on french board but people there weren't sure of the answer) !
> 
> Enchanté !



_your english is fine.
understood everything.

your flex ticket should be valid for the hhn discounted stay and scream ticket.
you can buy the hhn tix in the park any day you are there.


non peak nights (sunday/thursday/wednesday) have cheaper hhn tix.

_


----------



## Metro West

In order to keep all HHN subjects in the same place for now, I'm going to merge this thread into the other thread.


----------



## patster734

Koyuki said:


> Hey everybody, first of all, I would like to apologize for my english, I'm french and not fluent in english at all. Hope you'll understand me.
> 
> Me and my brother are planning a trip to Orlando in october (from the 17th to the 29th) first time there for both of us and first time in U.S for me, i'm looking forward october so much ^^
> We will stay on I-Drive (probably Travelodge motel), rent a car and take a 14 days utlimate ticket (hopper and Water park) to WDW and an Orlando Flex Ticket ultimate (with Busch Garden, wet'n wild, Sea World, Aquatica, USO and IoA).
> 
> We would like to try the Halloween Horror Nights at Universal during our trip, but I would like to know if the Orlando Flex Ticket allow the "stay and scream" option, which allow us to stay in the park for the HHN for only 38 dollars on some nights (Sunday and thursday I think) ?
> 
> I thank you in advance and hope one of you could answer my question (asked it on french board but people there weren't sure of the answer) !
> 
> Enchanté !



Where did you buy the Flex ticket?  If you purchased it from the UniversalOrlando website, you'll definitely be able to book the S&S rate over phone and possibly on their website. You will need your confirmation number. If you didn't order from UniversalOrlando, you  can still try calling, but you'll probably have to wait until you're in the park to get the S&S rate.


----------



## DCTooTall

Metro....

 Do we just want to make this thread the official HHN '13 Sticky?


----------



## Metro West

DCTooTall said:


> Metro....
> 
> Do we just want to make this thread the official HHN '13 Sticky?


 I guess we can but I have a feeling I'm going to be moving and merging a lot.


----------



## DCTooTall

Metro West said:


> I guess we can but I have a feeling I'm going to be moving and merging a lot.





You already are.   Maybe the Sticky will just help make it easier for people to see the thread at the top of the page.


----------



## macraven

_i'd rather have a hhn sticky be about the facts and what is happening after it opens.

you have to go thru a lot of pages on this thread to read the facts that are based on the website.
i like keeping this thread as one to bounce off questions and guesses._


----------



## imprint

Express and Frequent Fear with Express passes are on sale now.


----------



## MRAven

imprint said:


> Express and Frequent Fear with Express passes are on sale now.



I already bought my one night tickets, for what I can see these are being ofered as a package bundle with frequent fear.

I guess I have to keep waiting.


----------



## macraven

_you can see them on the website but can't buy them yet.

i spent over a half an hour trying to do so for the FF+passes w/ep.
all i need is the one pass bundled with the ep.
i know what the cost will be as i can read that, but i still can't buy it.


at the bottom of the page, it states:   coming soon




the person i spoke with this evening said "it is on the website but not in the system to sell yet, it should be up in a couple of days."

that's what he told me.


why bother to list them if you can't buy them ......_


----------



## MRAven

macraven said:


> _you can see them on the website but can't buy them yet.
> 
> i spent over a half an hour trying to do so for the FF+passes w/ep.
> all i need is the one pass bundled with the ep.
> i know what the cost will be as i can read that, but i still can't buy it.
> 
> 
> at the bottom of the page, it states:   coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the person i spoke with this evening said "it is on the website but not in the system to sell yet, it should be up in a couple of days."
> 
> that's what he told me.
> 
> 
> why bother to list them if you can't buy them ......_



Building exitement technique, as if it's necessary.


----------



## macraven

imprint said:


> Express and Frequent Fear with Express passes are on sale now.



_it's not on sale yet.
it's only a listing on the hhn website.
i tried online and called to find out they can't be purchased yet.



you can see the prices for the bundles but if you click on one of them, you see the price listing.

hopefully, this will change soon and they will be available for those that want to buy them.



scroll down to the bottom of the page and you get the message:

coming soon_


----------



## housemouse

macraven said:


> _you can see them on the website but can't buy them yet.
> 
> i spent over a half an hour trying to do so for the FF+passes w/ep.
> all i need is the one pass bundled with the ep.
> i know what the cost will be as i can read that, but i still can't buy it.
> 
> 
> at the bottom of the page, it states:   coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the person i spoke with this evening said "it is on the website but not in the system to sell yet, it should be up in a couple of days."
> 
> that's what he told me.
> 
> 
> why bother to list them if you can't buy them ......_



I'm glad you posted this. I've been sitting here racking my brains, trying to figure out if I really want to pay almost $400 for 2 of us to do 2 nights with express pass, or if it would be better(for my wallet anyway) to tone it down and do one night with express and one night without. Then if I do that, which night should I do for express. Friday will be much busier, so they'll be helpful then. However on a Thursday we could probably get through all the houses(with the express) then just come back in on Friday, hit our favorite ones from the night before until the crowds build, and then just relax and enjoy the atmosphere. Yeah, this is how my mind works alone in front of the computer.


I was so engrossed in the "how" I was going to buy them, I didn't even realize that I couldn't yet.


----------



## macraven

housemouse said:


> I'm glad you posted this. I've been sitting here racking my brains, trying to figure out if I really want to pay almost $400 for 2 of us to do 2 nights with express pass, or if it would be better(for my wallet anyway) to tone it down and do one night with express and one night without. Then if I do that, which night should I do for express. Friday will be much busier, so they'll be helpful then. However on a Thursday we could probably get through all the houses(with the express) then just come back in on Friday, hit our favorite ones from the night before until the crowds build, and then just relax and enjoy the atmosphere. Yeah, this is how my mind works alone in front of the computer.
> 
> 
> I was so engrossed in the "how" I was going to buy them, I didn't even realize that I couldn't yet.



_happy to hear my rant helped youse........


i never complain about the darkside.
(well, i might whine and ramble but not complain)
but i am very unhappy on how the website is displayed and not set up to take orders on the bundles.


just think of all the peeps that already ordered and now are going to call to have the first order modified.


if peeps wanted the multi day hhn passes (Rush of Fear or Frequent Fear) and a bundle for the ex pass originally, then they'll have to call if they bought hhn tickets in advance.

it is cheaper to buy the pass than individual days for express and hhn tix.

unless you are going one night only.


this is why i wait to buy my hhn tickets.
now i wait longer as the bundles are not in the system to sell.


i'm completely and totally addicted to hhn.
i don't like not being able to buy tickets once they are listed on the order site.


my rant is over.......

i'll leave quietly now......_


----------



## TLSnell1981

macraven said:


> _you can see them on the website but can't buy them yet.
> 
> i spent over a half an hour trying to do so for the FF+passes w/ep.
> all i need is the one pass bundled with the ep.
> i know what the cost will be as i can read that, but i still can't buy it.
> 
> 
> at the bottom of the page, it states:   coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the person i spoke with this evening said "it is on the website but not in the system to sell yet, it should be up in a couple of days."
> 
> that's what he told me.
> 
> 
> why bother to list them if you can't buy them ......_



I'm ready to pounce. It's been YEArs, since we've done HHN. I can't wait!


----------



## macraven

_you'll love it.

i bet this year will be better than last year!_


----------



## Marquibiri

ROF plus Express Pass 4 me pleeeeeezz!!! 

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## RAPstar

I may have to just get the ROF ticket. I'm doing 3 nights so I should be ok. Maybe EP for Saturday, which is closer to what I budgeted instead of the price of the ROF plus EP. Now I just have to get paid, lol.


----------



## housemouse

I think I've made up my mind. ROF with the APH discount for the 2 nights we're attending. EP for the Thursday night only. That's $120 cheaper than ROF with EP and since that's pretty much  the cost of our transportation back and forth from the airport, that's what I'll peg the savings for. 

We've not ever been to HHN before, however we do love horror movies and haunted houses so I think it will be a good time. Since I bought APs, and since HP2 should be up and running next year, we had already made tentative plans to go back next year. So, I decided that next year we'll time our stay to take advantage of 4 nights of HHN and do the ROF with EP at that time. 

Curiosity got the better of me and I went to the Loewe's booking site. They still have the SMSM rate for next year. Wonder if that rate will disappear or get drastically reduced since HP2 will be brand new?

So.....I booked next year's stay for HHN24.


----------



## macraven

_smsm can be up a long time in advance.

i have booked with that code when it covers my advanced dates and later modify when the ap rates come out.

i booked in early december 2010 w/smsm for the october 2011 ressie._


----------



## housemouse

macraven said:


> _smsm can be up a long time in advance.
> 
> i have booked with that code when it covers my advanced dates and later modify when the ap rates come out.
> 
> i booked in early december 2010 w/smsm for the october 2011 ressie._



Yeah, I figured I'd book it now rather than chance them eliminating the discount or drastically reducing it next year if they get more bookings from the HP addition.

I was stoked already for HHN. Now I'm really stoked knowing I get to go back for it next year too.


----------



## meryll83

What's an SMSM rate?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## goofyfigment

meryll83 said:
			
		

> What's an SMSM rate?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Stay more save more


----------



## meryll83

goofyfigment said:


> Stay more save more



Aaaah! Is that for 3 nights+?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## fizbobunny

DH and I are going Thurs Oct 3 and Fri Oct 4. 

ROF with EP is $185

Should I get this pass with express for both nights? OR We can save $52 x 2 If we only get express for Thursday. Or we can save $32 x 2 if we only get express for Friday. Thoughts?


----------



## Lemonademouth

fizbobunny said:


> DH and I are going Thurs Oct 3 and Fri Oct 4.
> 
> ROF with EP is $185
> 
> Should I get this pass with express for both nights? OR We can save $52 x 2 If we only get express for Thursday. Or we can save $32 x 2 if we only get express for Friday. Thoughts?



From a friend who works there, the express pass line sometimes ends up longer than the regular line, and many people end up complaining.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Lemonademouth said:


> From a friend who works there, the express pass line sometimes ends up longer than the regular line, and many people end up complaining.



Never seen that happen.. Was there last year express was the only way to see all the houses..
Same thing the year before.. IMHO express worth it's weight on gold..


----------



## TLSnell1981

macraven said:


> _you'll love it.
> 
> i bet this year will be better than last year!_


We attended in the early 90's, think it was 93. Wolfman Jack was spinning records at Mel's and we danced to the uncensored, sing-a-long version of Mony, Mony. The People Under the Stairs was quite memorable..scared me half to death!!!

I haven't been to Oralndo, sans kids, since that trip. But, we'll be there this year.


----------



## Metro West

patrickpiteo said:


> Never seen that happen.. Was there last year express was the only way to see all the houses..
> Same thing the year before.. IMHO express worth it's weight on gold..


 I haven't seen Express lines longer than standby either. Express is essential if you're only going for a single night but if you are going multiple nights and can take advantage of Stay & Scream, you can get by without it.


----------



## Lemonademouth

patrickpiteo said:


> Never seen that happen.. Was there last year express was the only way to see all the houses..
> Same thing the year before.. IMHO express worth it's weight on gold..



I'm just saying what an employee told me.


----------



## fizbobunny

We booked with SMSM back in November for Hard Rock. We were able to get standard view. When the AP rates came out the lowest rate was for Garden View and there was not enough savings to justify getting the AP ($50 difference). I'm glad we booked way back then and could snag that standard view.


----------



## fizbobunny

I'm thinking if I were to get the EP for just one night, I'd get it for Friday night. So is it worth saving a total of $60 for both of us to not have it on Thursday night? I'm thinking I'll just get it. We would just have more time to catch all the shows. Also to drink and sit around soaking up the streetmosphere.


----------



## Metro West

fizbobunny said:


> I'm thinking if I were to get the EP for just one night, I'd get it for Friday night. So is it worth saving a total of $60 for both of us to not have it on Thursday night? I'm thinking I'll just get it. We would just have more time to catch all the shows. Also to drink and sit around soaking up the streetmosphere.


 I would suggest getting the EP Thursday night because (1) it's cheaper and (2) you can spend Friday evening just walking around and relaxing knowing you've already done everything.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Lemonademouth said:


> I'm just saying what an employee told me.



Two years in a row and it was the other way around.. Again if you want get everything in on one night express is the way to go. We were there on a Thursday and it wasn't suppose to be not busy  LOL ... Regular lines had hour waits.. Express we passed them all up walked in in 5-10 mins most times. Two years ago started without express one line and I was done and bought express.. Again a Thursday suppose to be light night.. Seems every year it gets more and more crowded no matter what night you go..


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Soooooo if I were to get a Rush of Fear Pass that INCLUDES the Express Pass, does that price mean I can only use the express pass once the entire time, or once each night I go?


----------



## fizbobunny

And how does the ROF with express work? Do you get issued something each night you go for them to mark off which houses you've been to?


----------



## patrickpiteo

fizbobunny said:


> And how does the ROF with express work? Do you get issued something each night you go for them to mark off which houses you've been to?



I know with regular express they scan your ticket so they know you entered that house once..


----------



## Metro West

Kogo Shuko said:


> Soooooo if I were to get a Rush of Fear Pass that INCLUDES the Express Pass, does that price mean I can only use the express pass once the entire time, or once each night I go?


 Express is good once through each house AND attraction each night you go. The ticket "reloads" after the date changes.



fizbobunny said:


> And how does the ROF with express work? Do you get issued something each night you go for them to mark off which houses you've been to?


 Nope...see above...the ticket is "reloaded" each night and is scanned at each attraction/house entrance.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

So I supposed my next question is... would it simply be cheaper for my to get the Rush of Fear pass because it's 20 bucks cheaper than the regular one day pass at the moment, and then purchase an express pass for one day (a Thursday) rather than by the rush of fear plus pass??


----------



## Metro West

Kogo Shuko said:


> So I supposed my next question is... would it simply be cheaper for my to get the Rush of Fear pass because it's 20 bucks cheaper than the regular one day pass at the moment, and then purchase an express pass for one day (a Thursday) rather than by the rush of fear plus pass??


 Assuming you aren't a passholder, it would be $184.99 plus tax for the ROF + Express and only $130.98 plus tax for the ROF and a Thursday EP...if my math is correct.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Agh! So much math!

I can see WHY they're trying to sell the ROF passes cheaper than a one day pass. So the locals go more than once and drink more and therefore spend more money. 

But I'm only going the one day, so all they're getting out of me is maybe... well, some merch. I don't drink much. 

Thanks for mathing for me!! I'm bad at that.


----------



## Metro West

Kogo Shuko said:


> I can see WHY they're trying to sell the ROF passes cheaper than a one day pass. So the locals go more than once and drink more and therefore spend more money.


----------



## RAPstar

Bought all my tickets today. Got the ROF ticket and will just get the EP for Saturday when they become available. Also opted for an AP for me instead of a regular park ticket since they had the flex plan option, and I will go again next year (probably for HHN again, lol). So yay!


----------



## meryll83

tricky1 said:


> You can buy up to 6 tickets with a preferred pass. I'm think a stay & scream add on was around 30.00



Do you know - can you also buy multiple discounted Rush of Fear passes with just one preferred pass?


----------



## Metro West

meryll83 said:


> Do you know - can you also buy multiple discounted Rush of Fear passes with just one preferred pass?


 I believe so...the limit per pass would be six additional tickets.


----------



## meryll83

Metro West said:


> I believe so...the limit per pass would be six additional tickets.



Thank you, I don't suppose you know the answer to my other question do you?

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3136812

Just on the verge of buying an AP!


----------



## Metro West

meryll83 said:


> Thank you, I don't suppose you know the answer to my other question do you?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3136812
> 
> Just on the verge of buying an AP!


 Answered.


----------



## meryll83

Metro West said:


> Answered.


Thank you!


----------



## meryll83

Thanks for this - I did just call and was told the same thing.

They also said I should be able to order the Rush of Fear with the discount even once the season has already started (does this sound right? It was an AP expert I spoke to and they didn't sound completely certain)


----------



## Metro West

meryll83 said:


> Thanks for this - I did just call and was told the same thing.
> 
> They also said I should be able to order the Rush of Fear with the discount even once the season has already started (does this sound right? It was an AP expert I spoke to and they didn't sound completely certain)


 There's no need to worry about HHN tickets...you can purchase them when you are here. You don't have to purchase tickets before the event.


----------



## meryll83

Metro West said:


> There's no need to worry about HHN tickets...you can purchase them when you are here. You don't have to purchase tickets before the event.



Including Rush of Fear part way through the dates it's valid for?

Any advantage to doing these or a multi day pass online once I have the PIN, or will I get the same discount and price at the gate?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Metro West

meryll83 said:


> Including Rush of Fear part way through the dates it's valid for?
> 
> Any advantage to doing these or a multi day pass online once I have the PIN, or will I get the same discount and price at the gate?


 Yes...you can purchase any ticket at any time. Of course you won't be able to use it for the entire time and the ticket isn't discounted down depending on when you buy it. If you get your PIN ahead of time and can purchase the tickets, go ahead.


----------



## meryll83

Metro West said:


> Yes...you can purchase any ticket at any time. Of course you won't be able to use it for the entire time and the ticket isn't discounted down depending on when you buy it. If you get your PIN ahead of time and can purchase the tickets, go ahead.



Was really hoping for a discount. Should there be a way to get the PIN ahead of time, the person I spoke to implied this wasn't possible?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## macraven

meryll83 said:


> Was really hoping for a discount. Should there be a way to get the PIN ahead of time, the person I spoke to implied this wasn't possible?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



_you won't get the pin until you activate the ap.

i wouldn't worry about buying the hhn tickets in advance.

buy them once you get your ap activated.

even thought the hhn season will be started before you arrive, you won't have trouble buying the rof later.

they arent going to sell out._


----------



## meryll83

macraven said:


> you won't get the pin until you activate the ap.
> 
> i wouldn't worry about buying the hhn tickets in advance.
> 
> buy them once you get your ap activated.
> 
> even thought the hhn season will be started before you arrive, you won't have trouble buying the rof later.
> 
> they arent going to sell out.



Cool, but there may not be a discount at this time, right?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DisneyMissy318

We will be heading down for our third HHN!  We LOVE it!

Fly in early Saturday October 5 - over to Busch Gardens for Fear Feast and HoS.  Sunday Oct 6 at HHN, then again on October 10 and 11.  I have to give up MNSSHP this year - but HHN won out for Sunday night!  

Just waiting for UT to get their US/HHN tickets - then we are good to go!

Thank you all for sharing all of the upfront info!


----------



## macraven

meryll83 said:


> Cool, but there may not be a discount at this time, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



_i was referring to the pin number that is on the ap card._


----------



## meryll83

macraven said:


> i was referring to the pin number that is on the ap card.



Metro mentioned tickets might not be discounted depending when they're bought, i.e. the Rush of Fear might not be discounted if I buy it once there.

Hang on though, if the PIN is on the card, couldn't I order the AP to arrive by mail, then I'd have everything I'd need to login for the AP discount? Or would this still not work because it hasn't been activated through a park gate?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Metro West

meryll83 said:


> Metro mentioned tickets might not be discounted depending when they're bought, i.e. the Rush of Fear might not be discounted if I buy it once there.


 You misunderstood what I was saying. The ROF will be the same price regardless of when you buy it. I meant that if you purchased it now...before the event or a few days after the event starts, it won't be discounted or prorated. You would still get the same price/discount on the pass...it just won't be cheaper by waiting until after the event starts.


----------



## macraven

_meryl, if you go to the hhn site and check the prices, look up the cost for hhn tickets  when using the ap discount.
that discount will give you some money off the general admission prices for hhn.


once your ap is activated, you can buy the ap discounted hhn tickets.

the express passes are not discounted anywhere on the site.


anyone can buy the rof or ff passes that include the ep with 
that is, whenever they are loaded into the system._


----------



## macraven

meryll83 said:


> Metro mentioned tickets might not be discounted depending when they're bought, i.e. the Rush of Fear might not be discounted if I buy it once there.
> 
> Hang on though, if the PIN is on the card, couldn't I order the AP to arrive by mail, then I'd have everything I'd need to login for the AP discount? Or would this still not work because it hasn't been activated through a park gate?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



_you would receive the ap voucher.
you get the pin when you activate that voucher._


----------



## fizbobunny

Undercovertourist will have HHN tix?


----------



## macraven

fizbobunny said:


> Undercovertourist will have HHN tix?



_i just glanced thru their website but didn't see it.
guess not._


----------



## fizbobunny

Disneymissy mentioned waiting for them to have those tix.


----------



## macraven

fizbobunny said:


> Disneymissy mentioned waiting for them to have those tix.



_yes i read that.
if you read my reply i said i glanced at the site and didn't see it.
guessing not as of this day.


if they add them, then that would be a wonderful thing for those needing the tickets._


----------



## meryll83

I think I'm with it now! 

So I should still be able to get the AP discount on the RoF a few days into the event, what you were saying is they don't do any sort of reduction in price because there will be less usable days on it... Am I there? 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RAPstar

meryll83 said:


> I think I'm with it now!
> 
> So I should still be able to get the AP discount on the RoF a few days into the event, what you were saying is they don't do any sort of reduction in price because there will be less usable days on it... Am I there?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



That sounds about right. I was gonna say what they have on the site now is discounted, but then I remembered the whole AP thing. This is why i shouldn't post at 5am. I couldn't wait to by my ROF so I got it now and will just use the discount next year.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I saw somewhere on here that an AP can be used for purchasing more than one ROF ticket?
If so, are there any stipulations on who can use one of those tickets? I'm from Canada but my friend in Florida with an AP is going to be purchasing these tickets. Just want to see if I can get the same discount that she does. 

So many things to consider when buying tickets!


----------



## Metro West

Kogo Shuko said:


> I saw somewhere on here that an AP can be used for purchasing more than one ROF ticket?
> If so, are there any stipulations on who can use one of those tickets? I'm from Canada but my friend in Florida with an AP is going to be purchasing these tickets. Just want to see if I can get the same discount that she does.
> 
> So many things to consider when buying tickets!


 There is no stipulation on who uses the other tickets purchased by a passholder. They can be used by anyone...that's the point of buying extra tickets with the AP discount. As long as they haven't been used, it's fine.


----------



## macraven

meryll83 said:


> I think I'm with it now!
> 
> So I should still be able to get the AP discount on the RoF a few days into the event, what you were saying is they don't do any sort of reduction in price because there will be less usable days on it... Am I there?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



_you are correct............

the *rof* is valid for the dates listed on the website.

*rof* is the same price if you use it 2 times, 5 times or 10 times.

_




Kogo Shuko said:


> I saw somewhere on here that an AP can be used for purchasing more than one ROF ticket?
> If so, are there any stipulations on who can use one of those tickets? I'm from Canada but my friend in Florida with an AP is going to be purchasing these tickets. Just want to see if I can get the same discount that she does.
> 
> So many things to consider when buying tickets!



_in past years, the AP allowed you to buy up to 6 hhn tickets on one purchase._


----------



## DisneyMissy318

macraven said:


> _yes i read that.
> if you read my reply i said i glanced at the site and didn't see it.
> guessing not as of this day.
> 
> 
> if they add them, then that would be a wonderful thing for those needing the tickets._



The UT site said they should get them in August... we've bought them the last two years.  It's a 3 day - park to park with HHN combo ticket.  I purchased August 1st last year.  Cost was about $200/ea.


----------



## fizbobunny

DisneyMissy318 said:


> The UT site said they should get them in August... we've bought them the last two years.  It's a 3 day - park to park with HHN combo ticket.  I purchased August 1st last year.  Cost was about $200/ea.



For how many days of HHN?


----------



## DisneyMissy318

fizbobunny said:


> For how many days of HHN?



I'll have to see if I can find the old ticket.  We definitely used it 3 times (to match the days of entry).  I'm not sure if it was good for more than that or not. (The ticket is blacked out on Saturday nights.)


----------



## steff45

My mom is a FL. Resident and we will be vacationing with her in Oct.  Can she go ahead and buy our horror nights tickets and get the discount on them?   Also if she for any reason got sick, or couldn't come would we still be able to use them even though we are not residents? Do they check I.d at the gate to make sure u are a resident?


----------



## Dynamoliz

Are any of the rides running during HHN?


----------



## macraven

_yes, select rides will be operating.

years past include MIB, Simpsons, RRR, Mummy


UO will announce which rides will be available when the decision is made._


----------



## RAPstar

Someone found a leaked image from the upcoming DVD release of the new Evil Dead saying there will be a contest to win a trip to see the new maze based off the movie at HHN Hollywood or Orlando. So, there's that. Plus it's been rumored for a while to be one of the houses this year. I'm pretty excited, thought the new movie was excellent.


----------



## RAPstar

Said image:


----------



## Metro West

steff45 said:


> My mom is a FL. Resident and we will be vacationing with her in Oct.  Can she go ahead and buy our horror nights tickets and get the discount on them?   Also if she for any reason got sick, or couldn't come would we still be able to use them even though we are not residents? Do they check I.d at the gate to make sure u are a resident?


 Moving to the HHN thread.

For regular tickets, Florida resident tickets are for Florida residents only. I'm pretty sure HHN tickets are the same.


----------



## fizbobunny

RAPstar said:


> Said image:
> 
> http://s201.photobucket.com/user/reaper9163/media/image-1.jpg.html



This is so awesome!!


----------



## Dynamoliz

Thanks Macraven


----------



## macraven

Dynamoliz said:


> Thanks Macraven


----------



## MRAven

RAPstar said:


> Said image:



This is great 

Just to make sure I'm on the same page, The Evil Dead Maze is going to be another house ?


----------



## RAPstar

MRAven said:


> This is great
> 
> Just to make sure I'm on the same page, The Evil Dead Maze is going to be another house ?



Yes. Not officially confirmed yet, though. But the new posts on the Evil Takes Root blog seems to be pointing to that as the next official house reveal.


----------



## OrlandoMagic

We will hopefully be in Orlando between Sept 21st - Oct 5th and will certainly be visiting HHN at least once. Can anyone please tell me which days tend to be less crowded? Was thinking of going either on a Thursday or Sunday.

Thanks!


----------



## Metro West

OrlandoMagic said:


> We will hopefully be in Orlando between Sept 21st - Oct 5th and will certainly be visiting HHN at least once. Can anyone please tell me which days tend to be less crowded? Was thinking of going either on a Thursday or Sunday.


 Thursday and Sunday are the two "slower" days but in recent years there are no "slower" days. Either Thursday or Sunday will have the lowest crowds but that's not saying much.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I'm here to ask more silly questions!!

As I've stated before, my friend has an AP. 

I'm look at the AP holder offers, and it seems to be that she can get a Sunday - Thursday ticket for all of 38.99 (for one day only), and I was wondering if that means she could, in theory, order one for her and one for someone without an AP. 

Just curious, as this would definitely save me a lot of money.


----------



## Metro West

Kogo Shuko said:


> I'm here to ask more silly questions!!
> 
> As I've stated before, my friend has an AP.
> 
> I'm look at the AP holder offers, and it seems to be that she can get a Sunday - Thursday ticket for all of 38.99 (for one day only), and I was wondering if that means she could, in theory, order one for her and one for someone without an AP.
> 
> Just curious, as this would definitely save me a lot of money.


 Yes...passholders can purchase up to six additional tickets at the discount. Anyone can use them.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Metro West said:


> Yes...passholders can purchase up to six additional tickets at the discount. Anyone can use them.



I agree was there last year for a Thursday.. After about an 2 hours the lines were crazy.. Went in favorite houses twice.. First time no express pass .. Did the SS being in park before reg closing .. Used express after about 2 hours for rest of houses and go back to favorite ones.. Will do same this year..


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Metro West said:


> Yes...passholders can purchase up to six additional tickets at the discount. Anyone can use them.



Woohoo!!
Thanks so much!!

If you're there the same night we are, I totally want to stop and hug you and give you a little keepsake from up north. 

Now I'll have extra moolah for shopping. My favourite!


----------



## MRAven

Now that shopping was mentioned  please mention which is your must have souvenier from HHN ?

Is it an specific T shirt ? Or an specific beer mug (that gets refills around the park) etc.


----------



## patster734

MRAven said:


> Now that shopping was mentioned  please mention which is your must have souvenier from HHN ?
> 
> Is it an specific T shirt ? Or an specific beer mug (that gets refills around the park) etc.



I have to get the Tshirt with all of the houses listed on the back.


----------



## schumigirl

MRAven said:


> Now that shopping was mentioned  please mention which is your must have souvenier from HHN ?
> 
> Is it an specific T shirt ? Or an specific beer mug (that gets refills around the park) etc.



We`ve bought HHN Lanyards....still have them from 08 and 10. Also buy the shot glasses and taller ones too.

We may get tee shirts this year, will wait and see.


----------



## patrickpiteo

MRAven said:


> Now that shopping was mentioned  please mention which is your must have souvenier from HHN ?
> 
> Is it an specific T shirt ? Or an specific beer mug (that gets refills around the park) etc.



Mine was the zombie vinylmation.. which were sold out very early...


----------



## Marquibiri

MRAven said:


> Now that shopping was mentioned  please mention which is your must have souvenier from HHN ?
> 
> Is it an specific T shirt ? Or an specific beer mug (that gets refills around the park) etc.





patster734 said:


> I have to get the Tshirt with all of the houses listed on the back.



Same here, I have all the "house" shirts from 2008-2012. Can't miss buying that one.
I also collect the souvenir plastic glass that lights up,

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Kogo Shuko

MRAven said:


> Now that shopping was mentioned  please mention which is your must have souvenier from HHN ?
> 
> Is it an specific T shirt ? Or an specific beer mug (that gets refills around the park) etc.



Two years ago I bought a pair of horns that I keep reusing. I also bought a glowing HHN skull for 2011. 

Last year I bought the Alice Cooper HHN shirt and an HHN keychain. 

I think this year I'll be opting for the traditional HHN shirt with all the houses on it. 

I _liked_ the keychain but it was extremely huge and the little hand kept clinking loudly against the rest of the thing. So unless this year's keychain is smaller, I'm not getting one.


----------



## MRAven

Great tips on souveniers, I guess a T shirt is one way to go, I'm looking forward for something to wear that I can show off in future Halloween holidays. 

Today I was surprised with this, now just waiting for thouse Express Pass to be available


----------



## PatriciaH

Do you guys think November 1st and 2nd will be crazy or not as busy since Halloween will be over?


----------



## Metro West

MRAven said:


> Great tips on souvenirs, I guess a T shirt is one way to go, I'm looking forward for something to wear that I can show off in future Halloween holidays.


 Every year I buy a "house" t-shirt, lanyard and tall shot glass. I have them all from 2004.



PatriciaH said:


> Do you guys think November 1st and 2nd will be crazy or not as busy since Halloween will be over?


 Probably...Halloween night isn't as busy as other nights but in the past when HHN has spilled over into November, it was hard to tell Halloween was over.


----------



## goofyfigment

I buy a house shirt every year since 07. The only one I'm missing is 11


----------



## RAPstar

My favorite shirt is the Lady Luck one from year before last. I just really like the illustration. But I always like the get the "house" shirt as well.


----------



## DisneyMissy318

Another great souvenier is the event map - and it's free!  My DD is hoping to paper her room in maps from HHN and HOS!  She's off to a good start - HHN x 2, HoS Tampa x 2, and HoS Williamsburg x 1.


----------



## Metro West

DisneyMissy318 said:


> Another great souvenir is the event map - and it's free!


 True...and HHN usually has one cover for opening weekend and a different cover for the rest of the event.


----------



## goofyfigment

What is the probability that it will be opened Wednesday Oct 30


----------



## macraven

_it's not listed on the calendar for it to be opened.


not a big demand at the end of the month as it is leading up to it._


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> it's not listed on the calendar for it to be opened.
> 
> not a big demand at the end of the month as it is leading up to it.



That's what I thought too but was holding out hope. Looks like only 2 nights for me this year! So unhappy I had to move my dates


----------



## DisneyOrBustColorado

I apologize if this is a repeat question, but I didn't see the answer anywhere & figured this was the place to ask.  Can anyone tell me which park at Universal HHN is held in?  We are taking our first trip this year for 2 nights & 2 days in October with 2 small children & we actually want to avoid the park that holds HHN at night, during our stay.  I couldn't really find an answer to this on the Universal website anywhere.
Thanks.


----------



## patrickpiteo

DisneyOrBustColorado said:


> I apologize if this is a repeat question, but I didn't see the answer anywhere & figured this was the place to ask.  Can anyone tell me which park at Universal HHN is held in?  We are taking our first trip this year for 2 nights & 2 days in October with 2 small children & we actually want to avoid the park that holds HHN at night, during our stay.  I couldn't really find an answer to this on the Universal website anywhere.
> Thanks.



The studio side.. Think only once it was in both parks..


----------



## DisneyOrBustColorado

> The studio side.. Think only once it was in both parks..



o.k. not in Islands of Adventure then.  Thanks!


----------



## patrickpiteo

DisneyOrBustColorado said:


> o.k. not in Islands of Adventure then.  Thanks!



Only once it was there.. Heard (don't know how true) it was very hard to keep two parks safe.. It can get pretty wild really an adult party..


----------



## macraven

patrickpiteo said:


> Only once it was there.. Heard (don't know how true) it was very hard to keep two parks safe.. It can get pretty wild really an adult party..



_been doing hhn since 1999.

2002-3-5, hhn at ioa
2004  hhn at both parks._


----------



## patrickpiteo

macraven said:


> been doing hhn since 1999.
> 
> 2002, hhn at ioa
> 2004  hhn at both parks.



They won't do IOA.at both parks ever again??


----------



## macraven

patrickpiteo said:


> They won't do IOA.at both parks ever again??



_i don't think so.

not as many places ioa can hold it there.

seuss and potter are out for the event.
that makes it pretty difficult and would spread it out needing more staff to work it, security besides SA.

when it was at both parks, it was difficult later in the evening for the two path ways to hold the traffic that went back and forth.

there were many rumors earlier this year that hhn would be held in both parks but apparently, it didn't pan out.

who knows how it will be in the future years....

if it could be worked out, it is always a possibility._


----------



## goofyfigment

patrickpiteo said:
			
		

> They won't do IOA.at both parks ever again??



I thought Dr suess's wife had something to do with not having it at islands because she didn't want anything scary in suess land and the cut over to the studios is there


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> I thought Dr suess's wife had something to do with not having it at islands because she didn't want anything scary in suess land and the cut over to the studios is there



_hhn never had any action in the seuss area.
no SA, or decorations of the event was there.

the widow did not want that section to be involved in the hhn event.

like i posted above, potter would be out also.


there was a cut thru in that area to the studios from ioa in seuss section.
_


----------



## macraven

_i remember that when hhn was at ioa, the hulk shut down earlier on weekdays.

something about the noise ordinance and it couldn't run to hhn park closing time on non weekend days._


----------



## LMO429

I have done HHN 2 years in a row now but we have always stayed onsite at a Universal Hotel when we have done so..we were in the waiting pen and able to experience the houses first hand. I realize this will not be the case this go around. We are staying onsite at the yacht club at disney this trip. We plan on going to HHN on Oct 27th and plan on purchasing the express pass. What is my best course of action for getting to the park..what time? any other tips..tia


----------



## goofyfigment

If you have a day ticket to universal you can be able to do stay and scream


----------



## patrickpiteo

goofyfigment said:


> If you have a day ticket to universal you can be able to do stay and scream



Best way to go...


----------



## Marquibiri

patrickpiteo said:


> Best way to go...



The only way to go if you ask me.. 

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Metro West

It's been confirmed on Facebook the _*Rocky Horror Picture Show Tribute*_ will be back this year!


----------



## MRAven

Metro West said:


> It's been confirmed on Facebook the _*Rocky Horror Picture Show Tribute*_ will be back this year!



This sounds great  I remember RHPS from, well, lets say a while back. 

Could you please coment on what to expect of this event at HHN 


TIA


----------



## Metro West

MRAven said:


> Could you please coment on what to expect of this event at HHN


 This show is about 15 minutes or so long and they take "highlights" from the film and perform the songs/dances. Macraven and I saw it a few years ago and really enjoyed it...but we're both RHPS fans. Lots of people apparently didn't know what to expect so when they saw the guys dancing around in high heels and garter belts, they walked out. It was a real shame because the actors worked so hard to perform the show well...which they did.

If you are a RHPS fan, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## fizbobunny

So awesome to hear they are having RHPS Tribute Show!! This is so perfect that they will be doing it this year. My husband and I met at a screening of RHPS. I played Dr. Frankenfurter (I was supposed to be Janet, but we could not find a guy to play him). DH was a virgin. We'll be celebrating 17 years together on our upcoming trip.


----------



## TaylorsDad

Looks like HHN this year is a go for us. Our first HHN visit in 2010 was during opening weekend. This year we will be there Oct 11-13. How much busier is it going to be? I am a little concerned because we will not be able to do the express add on this year. Also does the frequent fear passes option include Saturdays?


----------



## Metro West

TaylorsDad said:


> Looks like HHN this year is a go for us. Our first HHN visit in 2010 was during opening weekend. This year we will be there Oct 11-13. How much busier is it going to be? I am a little concerned because we will not be able to do the express add on this year. Also does the frequent fear passes option include Saturdays?


 Mid October will definitely be busier than opening weekend and a Saturday night will be packed! FFP does not include Saturdays. The only pass that includes Saturdays is the Rush of Fear Pass but you will be arriving too late to purchase it. The ROF pass is only good through October 6th.


----------



## TaylorsDad

Metro West said:


> Mid October will definitely be busier than opening weekend and a Saturday night will be packed! FFP does not include Saturdays. The only pass that includes Saturdays is the Rush of Fear Pass but you will be arriving too late to purchase it. The ROF pass is only good through October 6th.



How much do you think we can accomplish if we do stay and scream on Friday Oct 11th and Sunday the 13th? Perhaps we can then on Sunday later add express if we need to do so. If Sat is that busy, might be worth skipping that day altogether then.


----------



## fizbobunny

Can I get a link to where RHPS was confirmed on facebook? Thanks.


----------



## Metro West

TaylorsDad said:


> How much do you think we can accomplish if we do stay and scream on Friday Oct 11th and Sunday the 13th? Perhaps we can then on Sunday later add express if we need to do so. If Sat is that busy, might be worth skipping that day altogether then.


 You should be able to see everything over the two nights w/o Express...provided you don't do the open attractions or shows on the first night. Do the majority of houses on Friday and see what you have left to do for Sunday. Add Express if you feel you need to. Express will be cheaper on Sunday than either Friday or Saturday. 



fizbobunny said:


> Can I get a link to where RHPS was confirmed on facebook? Thanks.


 Not very trusting are you? LOL...just kidding. I'll go you one better. Check this out:

http://uoteam.com/HHN Auditions  - Rocky Horror Picture Show.pdf

Now that you made me look for it, I saw it on Screamscape...not Facebook but don't worry. I'm sure someone will post it on Facebook too eventually.


----------



## macraven

TaylorsDad said:


> Looks like HHN this year is a go for us. Our first HHN visit in 2010 was during opening weekend. This year we will be there Oct 11-13. How much busier is it going to be? I am a little concerned because we will not be able to do the express add on this year. Also does the frequent fear passes option include Saturdays?



_like metro posted, if you are doing 2 nights of hhn, you will be able to catch everything.

what you don't see on friday, make it a plan to do on sunday.
friday night will close at 2:00 am
sunday closes at 1:00 am


the 11th and 13th are some of the nights i will be here his year.


saturday the 12th will surely be busy.
don't do that night unless you have express.

_


----------



## schumigirl

RHPS........I like the sound of that  

So delighted we are getting back to HHN`s this year......we have missed it!!!!


----------



## fizbobunny

I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out on a great info source.nothing has been posted on the official HHN fb in over a week. I was beginning to think it was broken for me.


----------



## macraven

_RHPS is a favorite of mine.
i am totally thrilled it is finally returning..




metro, pencil me in on your calendar!


_


----------



## TaylorsDad

macraven said:


> _like metro posted, if you are doing 2 nights of hhn, you will be able to catch everything.
> 
> what you don't see on friday, make it a plan to do on sunday.
> friday night will close at 2:00 am
> sunday closes at 1:00 am
> 
> 
> the 11th and 13th are some of the nights i will be here his year.
> 
> 
> saturday the 12th will surely be busy.
> don't do that night unless you have express.
> 
> _



That is what I was thinking if Sat is that busy maybe best to skip. We are staying onsite at HHN and bringing my sister and her husband for their first Universal visit. We are really looking to our trip and want them to love Universal as much as we do. We are really excited. We have done Kings Islands Halloween event with them and they enjoyed it so I think they should have a great time.

Great to hear you will be there those nights as well, it would be cool to see you there.


----------



## Deanie1

We will be at USF/IOA onSun, Oct 20 and Thurs Oct 24. Which day do you think would be best - lowest crowds - for HHN?

When do you think we need to get our tickets by?  Thanks.


----------



## Metro West

Deanie1 said:


> We will be at USF/IOA onSun, Oct 20 and Thurs Oct 24. Which day do you think would be best - lowest crowds - for HHN?
> 
> When do you think we need to get our tickets by?  Thanks.


 Either night should be about the same. You can buy tickets at any time...the event won't sell out.

I'm going to merge this thread into the current HHN thread.


----------



## macraven

TaylorsDad said:


> That is what I was thinking if Sat is that busy maybe best to skip. We are staying onsite at HHN and bringing my sister and her husband for their first Universal visit. We are really looking to our trip and want them to love Universal as much as we do. We are really excited. We have done Kings Islands Halloween event with them and they enjoyed it so I think they should have a great time.
> 
> Great to hear you will be there those nights as well, it would be cool to see you there.



_we'll connect with each other prior to the trips.
would love to meet up with youse!

info on tours has not been released yet.
in past years, that saturday prior to columbus day, aren't(private tours) open to the public.
a buy out from a private company has been filling up the hhn tours, might happen again this year.
won't know for sure until more hhn tour info is released.

saturdays usually are busy in mid october and when a company has their employee event on a night (saturday), that adds to the crowds.

hhn will be open as usual to the public at those times.

anytime you have a possible 3 day weekend, the saturdays tend to become crowded._


----------



## meryll83

Probably missed someone mentioning this already, but I notice the Express passes look like they're ready for buying now...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meryll83

meryll83 said:


> Probably missed someone mentioning this already, but I notice the Express passes look like they're ready for buying now...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Would I be right in telling someone Express is the only thing that's limited and may sell out, but event night tickets, including multi-night options, will always be available on the night you turn up?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## macraven

meryll83 said:


> Probably missed someone mentioning this already, but I notice the Express passes look like they're ready for buying now...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



_the multi day tickets w/ ep are not going thru this morning when i try it.

if they are working for you in the uk, maybe it will start up here soon then.
time difference.._


----------



## MRAven

I just bought the EP for Oct 20th at 79.99 each. We are all set now


----------



## Kogo Shuko

meryll83 said:


> Probably missed someone mentioning this already, but I notice the Express passes look like they're ready for buying now...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Woohoo!!

Just let my friend with the AP know. As soon as she buys the tickets, I'll be fit to be tied! It's the last big ticket we need to purchase for this trip to be a reality. I'm still paying off my Disney tickets, but at least I know it's being paid for. 

We'll be doing the first Thursday for HHNs, with an Express pass.


----------



## macraven

_i'm going to have to call as it won't go thru on the pass w/ep on the website order.

i'd rather buy online than by the phone but if that is how it is, i'll do it._


----------



## Kogo Shuko

macraven said:


> _i'm going to have to call as it won't go thru on the pass w/ep on the website order.
> 
> i'd rather buy online than by the phone but if that is how it is, i'll do it._



My friend had to do the same. 

But they're all bought and paid for!

I'll be doing HHNs with EP on Thursday, Sept 26. Woohoo!


----------



## macraven

Kogo Shuko said:


> My friend had to do the same.
> 
> But they're all bought and paid for!
> 
> I'll be doing HHNs with EP on Thursday, Sept 26. Woohoo!



_i know they released the single night ep's but i am looking for the bundle set up.

so i called this morning and was told they aren't released yet.
sometime in the future they will be available.

since i go more than a couple of nights, i usually go with the ap  ROF+ w/ep or 
FF+ w/ep.
buying that pass w/ep, i call a bundle, is cheaper than single night tixs and ep._


----------



## MRAven

macraven said:


> _i know they released the single night ep's but i am looking for the bundle set up.
> 
> so i called this morning and was told they aren't released yet.
> sometime in the future they will be available.
> 
> since i go more than a couple of nights, i usually go with the ap  ROF+ w/ep or
> FF+ w/ep.
> buying that pass w/ep, i call a bundle, is cheaper than single night tixs and ep._



Just for curiosity I paid 89.99 + 79.99 = 179.98 for HHN with Express Pass for just one night of horror each person. 

If you were to get the bundle you are really seaking how much would it be for one night ?


----------



## macraven

_i'm looking at the FF+ w/ep.
it's going for $235.99 w/the AP discount.  (+ tax)


this includes the hhn admission every night but saturday (exception of opening wkend saturday)
with the express pass usage.


the bundles are for multi nights, not single nights.


single night hhn tix is one price.
the express pass for that night would be an additional purchase.


if you are going only one night, then the express is a good thing to have.


looking at your figures you posted, i will be paying $66.01 more than you are but i will be using that pass for multiply nights for hhn._


----------



## MRAven

macraven said:


> _i'm looking at the FF+ w/ep.
> it's going for $235.99 w/the AP discount.  (+ tax)
> 
> 
> this includes the hhn admission every night but saturday (exception of opening wkend saturday)
> with the express pass usage.
> 
> 
> the bundles are for multi nights, not single nights.
> 
> 
> single night hhn tix is one price.
> the express pass for that night would be an additional purchase.
> 
> 
> if you are going only one night, then the express is a good thing to have.
> 
> 
> looking at your figures you posted, i will be paying $66.01 more than you are but i will be using that pass for multiply nights for hhn._



Yes, the bundle makes a huge difference in costs if you see it as a daily cost.  My Horror experience begun the moment I bought tickets  But i have to make the best of it that just one night.


----------



## macraven

MRAven said:


> Yes, the bundle makes a huge difference in costs if you see it as a daily cost.  My Horror experience begun the moment I bought tickets  But i have to make the best of it that just one night.



_it only takes one night of hhn to get hooked.


well, it did for me........

now i am completely and totally addicted to HHN._


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> it only takes one night of hhn to get hooked.
> 
> well, it did for me........
> 
> now i am completely and totally addicted to HHN.



Me too me too


----------



## MRAven

macraven said:


> _it only takes one night of hhn to get hooked.
> 
> 
> well, it did for me........
> 
> now i am completely and totally addicted to HHN._



Oh yes I have no regrets at all and for sure this won't be my only visit to HHN.

They posted another intrigue house on FB today "Evil Dead" is what most ppl are going for.


----------



## LMO429

I am struggling if I should purchase the day admission to universal in order to be in the holding zone.

Is it really that much of a pain to line up outside before the event? We are going on sunday oct 27th. We have always done HHN in the past but have stayed onsite. This time we are doing disney. We were not playing on doing universal at all this week because last year we got "stuck" at universal for an additional 4 nights on top of the 4 nights we were already at universal due to hurricane sandy. We are purely interested just in HHN, not concerned with rides but I hate waiting in lines. so I am trying to decide the best course for us.

It would be roughly 175 for the admission/express pass for HHN
or like 225 to 250 dollars for the admission to universal 

So not sure what to do my biggest concern is getting caught outside the park before HHN in some massive line..Can someone let me know what it is like before HHN opens outside the main gates before the event start time..thanks so much as you can tell from this wordy post I am so confused on what to do ..just got spoiled with the holding pen the last couple of trips


----------



## macraven

_in some past years a special ticket was offered for about $20.
it allowed the person into the park an hour or two prior to closing time.

have not seen that available yet this year for hhn but wait in case it would pop up.

it came out after the sale of the hhn tickets.
i guess if sales are down for some nights, UO uses this tactic to get peeps into the park early and it increases sales.

if that type of ticket will be released this year, it will be a good way to be in the park, do a couple of rides and wait in the holding area once the park closes.


i have seen peeps start to line up prior to 5:00 on friday nights.

i don't see that happening for that last sunday of the event you are going.

the only headache of entering once the park reopens for hhn, is going thru the metal detectors.
if the person of you left their car keys in their pockets, it will hold up the line for you to get in.
especially if you are the one behind that person._


----------



## DCTooTall

LMO429 said:


> I am struggling if I should purchase the day admission to universal in order to be in the holding zone.
> 
> Is it really that much of a pain to line up outside before the event? We are going on sunday oct 27th. We have always done HHN in the past but have stayed onsite. This time we are doing disney. We were not playing on doing universal at all this week because last year we got "stuck" at universal for an additional 4 nights on top of the 4 nights we were already at universal due to hurricane sandy. We are purely interested just in HHN, not concerned with rides but I hate waiting in lines. so I am trying to decide the best course for us.
> 
> It would be roughly 175 for the admission/express pass for HHN
> or like 225 to 250 dollars for the admission to universal
> 
> So not sure what to do my biggest concern is getting caught outside the park before HHN in some massive line..Can someone let me know what it is like before HHN opens outside the main gates before the event start time..thanks so much as you can tell from this wordy post I am so confused on what to do ..just got spoiled with the holding pen the last couple of trips




For those who wait outside...

first you have another bag check/Metal Detectors you will need to go thru in order to get to the gates.  This can back up and add a line.

then you will need to wait until 6:30 for the gates to open... and which point it's a matter of how quickly they can move people thru the turnstyles (ticket scans and all).   The holding pens will often be released about 30min prior to the front of the park.

And of course...  the front of the park is further from the houses than the holding pens are.

If you decide to not get day tickets to the park so you can access the holding pen,   You will probably want to try and be at the park no later than  5-5:30.  The line to get in will start early and because of the metal detector bottleneck,  will back up quickly.

  You will also probably want to have the express pass.   October 27th is the last weekend before halloween,   And even though it's a sunday,  will most likely be EXTREMELY crowded.    Personally,  If I had to choose between being in the park early and no express,    Or getting waiting for general entry and express... I'd pick waiting outside with the express pass.    In the holding pen you can often get 2 or 3 houses done before the lines build up,   but then you'll end up in ever increasing standby waits.    If you wait at the front of the park (with the extra early arrival to be towards the front of the mob)  and take the right down towards the Kidzone houses you'll still maybe be able to get in 1-3 houses with minimal waits before the standby lines start to increase because most people hit the soundstage houses first,   And then you'll have the Express to get you thru the rest that night.


----------



## DisneyMissy318

goofyfigment said:


> Me too me too



Same for us - one visit and we were hooked!!  Can't wait for our third adventure!


----------



## LMO429

macraven said:


> _in some past years a special ticket was offered for about $20.
> it allowed the person into the park an hour or two prior to closing time.
> 
> have not seen that available yet this year for hhn but wait in case it would pop up.
> 
> it came out after the sale of the hhn tickets.
> i guess if sales are down for some nights, UO uses this tactic to get peeps into the park early and it increases sales.
> 
> if that type of ticket will be released this year, it will be a good way to be in the park, do a couple of rides and wait in the holding area once the park closes.
> 
> 
> i have seen peeps start to line up prior to 5:00 on friday nights.
> 
> i don't see that happening for that last sunday of the event you are going.
> 
> the only headache of entering once the park reopens for hhn, is going thru the metal detectors.
> if the person of you left their car keys in their pockets, it will hold up the line for you to get in.
> especially if you are the one behind that person._



So if I was to line up outside what time would you recommend being at the front gate?


----------



## Metro West

LMO429 said:


> So if I was to line up outside what time would you recommend being at the front gate?


 Be there around 5PM so you can be near the front of the mob.


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> It's been confirmed on Facebook the _*Rocky Horror Picture Show Tribute*_ will be back this year!


 
my "Brad" will be so happy to do the time warp again


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> my "Brad" will be so happy to do the time warp again


 Damnit Janet!


----------



## MRAven

Evil Dead or Dead Space ?


----------



## meryll83

meryll83 said:


> Would I be right in telling someone Express is the only thing that's limited and may sell out, but event night tickets, including multi-night options, will always be available on the night you turn up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Just need to bump my question for an answer...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RAPstar

Evil Dead is now official. It will be at HHN Orlando and Hollywood


----------



## Metro West

meryll83 said:


> Would I be right in telling someone Express is the only thing that's limited and may sell out, but event night tickets, including multi-night options, will always be available on the night you turn up?


 Yes...if you purchase the ROF or FFP that includes Express, it will be available each night...no worries. It's just the single night EPs that tend to sell out.


----------



## LMO429

I tried to buy tickets to HHN online. I keep getting an error message. What time can you call customer service? What are their normal business hours?


----------



## housemouse

RAPstar said:


> Evil Dead is now official. It will be at HHN Orlando and Hollywood



I've not seen this movie so I added it to my netflix queue so I'll understand the house more when I'm there. 

76 days until we leave!!


----------



## dedex13

housemouse said:


> I've not seen this movie so I added it to my netflix queue so I'll understand the house more when I'm there.
> 
> 76 days until we leave!!



We just did this.  I remember loving the movie back in the 80s, but have to say it really does not stand the test of time (imo).  And I forgot about the laughing...  I really hate that laughing (probably because it reminds me of myself every time I find myself on a thrill ride).

I imagine the house, though, will be based on the remake?


----------



## Lemonademouth

dedex13 said:


> We just did this.  I remember loving the movie back in the 80s, but have to say it really does not stand the test of time (imo).  And I forgot about the laughing...  I really hate that laughing (probably because it reminds me of myself every time I find myself on a thrill ride).
> 
> I imagine the house, though, will be based on the remake?



Probably...  My husband dragged me out to see it  when it came out back in April, I will not be able to walk through this house unless I've had one too many margaritas up at margaritaville, or maybe a few of whatever their signature drinks are. But I'm our groups driver, so that won't happen.


----------



## DCTooTall

RAPstar said:


> Evil Dead is now official. It will be at HHN Orlando and Hollywood





housemouse said:


> I've not seen this movie so I added it to my netflix queue so I'll understand the house more when I'm there.
> 
> 76 days until we leave!!





dedex13 said:


> We just did this.  I remember loving the movie back in the 80s, but have to say it really does not stand the test of time (imo).  And I forgot about the laughing...  I really hate that laughing (probably because it reminds me of myself every time I find myself on a thrill ride).
> 
> I imagine the house, though, will be based on the remake?



As someone who has seen the original (and the original "remake"...  ED2....  And the full camp EV3...AKA Army of Darkness....),   Do I need to see the recent remake to know what's going on,    or with my basic understanding of the storyline/concept from the original film would you think I'd probably have a good enough background knowledge to appreciate a house designed around the recent remake?


----------



## RAPstar

The new house is based on the remake. While it has a similar story line to the original Evil Dead, a lot of it is very different (a lot more gore, darker storyline, less cheesy humor). I saw it in the theaters and loved every second, so I recommend seeing it just cause it's an awesome film!


----------



## frybergh

Evil Dead has just been announced as the second house this year for HHN? How does this year sound so far, with the other maze being Cabin in the Woods? Honestly, I am hoping for a Slenderman maze, and another Alice Cooper maze. (I'm a die hard Cooper fan) Maybe another Walking Dead maze would work too, but I think it would be way too similar, being it's all one show. (The same could be said for Cooper, but each album is differently themed, you know?) Walking Dead would be the same thing, but in a prison. What other houses do you think there should be? Do you agree with my ideas?


----------



## PatriciaH

Yes, the new ED is worth watching. We saw it the other night. It is much more serious than the old ones. The Original (1st) ED was pretty creepy too and then they just got campier.


----------



## Metro West

frybergh said:


> Evil Dead has just been announced as the second house this year for HHN? How does this year sound so far, with the other maze being Cabin in the Woods? Honestly, I am hoping for a Slenderman maze, and another Alice Cooper maze. (I'm a die hard Cooper fan) Maybe another Walking Dead maze would work too, but I think it would be way too similar, being it's all one show. (The same could be said for Cooper, but each album is differently themed, you know?) Walking Dead would be the same thing, but in a prison. What other houses do you think there should be? Do you agree with my ideas?


 Merging with the current HHN thread.


----------



## lee33lyn

Does anyone know when hell week is this year? We are planning on coming down Sept 26th for HHN. Want to double check before we make reservations.
thanks in advance 
Leebo


----------



## macraven

lee33lyn said:


> Does anyone know when hell week is this year? We are planning on coming down Sept 26th for HHN. Want to double check before we make reservations.
> thanks in advance
> Leebo



_your dates are safe.
hell week will be around mid october._


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> your dates are safe.
> hell week will be around mid october.



Isn't normally after Columbus day?


----------



## macraven

_yes.

last year it started on the day i left.


i hit hell week one year and now i avoid it.


_


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> yes.
> 
> last year it started on the day i left.
> 
> i hit hell week one year and now i avoid it.



Me too I hit it in 2008 and just missed it in 2010 and 2012. They Dont call it hell week for no reason lol


----------



## pookadoo77

what is hell week? ty


----------



## macraven

_local school breaks in the fall/october.
teens enjoying the parks.
_


----------



## KristenRB

I'm going opening night, historically speaking, just how insane will it be?

I usually go towards the middle to end of October. 

I did just purchase the Express Pass so hopefully that helps? :/

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## macraven

KristenRB said:


> I'm going opening night, historically speaking, just how insane will it be?
> 
> I usually go towards the middle to end of October.
> 
> I did just purchase the Express Pass so hopefully that helps? :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



_once the media leaves, it won't be bad at all.

i have done opening night on two trips before.

i prefer going near mid october the best.
all the kinks are pretty much worked out at that point.
uo can tweak what doesn't work well and does work well after the second week of hhn.
_


----------



## Marquibiri

KristenRB said:


> I'm going opening night, historically speaking, just how insane will it be?
> 
> 
> I did just purchase the Express Pass so hopefully that helps? :/



With EP you will be just fine. I've been to Opening Night in several ocassions and I have been able to do all houses without EP and then redo them with the EP.

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## KristenRB

macraven said:


> once the media leaves, it won't be bad at all.
> 
> i have done opening night on two trips before.
> 
> i prefer going near mid october the best.
> all the kinks are pretty much worked out at that point.
> uo can tweak what doesn't work well and does work well after the second week of hhn.



Awesome! Thanks so much! 

I love going mid October, but this year it just wasn't possible. 

Can't wait!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## KristenRB

Marquibiri said:


> With EP you will be just fine. I've been to Opening Night in several ocassions and I have been able to do all houses without EP and then redo them with the EP.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



Sounds good, I'm def happy I got them! I think I can rest assured now that I'll have plenty of time to enjoy all the houses.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## macraven

KristenRB said:


> Awesome! Thanks so much!
> 
> I love going mid October, but this year it just wasn't possible.
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



_the best time to go is when you can go.....
everyone has favorite time periods.


opening weekend isn't bad but it closes at midnight.
i just prefer the later closings.
_


----------



## Lemonademouth

KristenRB said:


> I'm going opening night, historically speaking, just how insane will it be?
> 
> I usually go towards the middle to end of October.
> 
> I did just purchase the Express Pass so hopefully that helps? :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I went opening night last year. It decided to rain most if the night so we were able to do every maze, see bill and Ted, ride the mib ride 3/4 times then the Simpsons ride.


----------



## KristenRB

Lemonademouth said:


> I went opening night last year. It decided to rain most if the night so we were able to do every maze, see bill and Ted, ride the mib ride 3/4 times then the Simpsons ride.



Sweet! Haha guess there was a positive side to the rain.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Lemonademouth

KristenRB said:


> Sweet! Haha guess there was a positive side to the rain.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



There is indeed!  Spent $20 on ponchos-because my husband said we won't need the ones we brought(this happened 3 times, and therefore nearly $100 of our souvenir money went to ponchos, I could have throttled him..,) but we were fine. Kinda sticky during bill and Ted, and inside the mazes, but I would go in the rain again.


----------



## amityisland

> Does anyone know when hell week is this year? We are planning on coming down Sept 26th for HHN. Want to double check before we make reservations.
> thanks in advance
> Leebo



In the county I teach in, the kids are off Oct.21st (teacher planning day), most other counties are that day or the Friday before.

I can't wait to get my ROF + Express, but have to wait until we start getting the teacher paychecks again. Must...try and be...responsible...so difficult.


----------



## macraven

amityisland said:


> In the county I teach in, the kids are off Oct.21st, most other counties are that day or the Friday *before*.



_that's what i saw when i pulled up the school break site.
and planned to leave the day or so prior. (17)_


----------



## housemouse

Has anyone been able to buy the ROF with express yet? Or is that still not available?


----------



## macraven

housemouse said:


> Has anyone been able to buy the ROF with express yet? Or is that still not available?



_i check the ap site frequently.
still states, "coming soon".


got the same response when i called them on when will they be released.

was told those passes not in the system yet but to keep checking the site._


----------



## MRAven

Today I bought Evil Dead and Cabine in the Woods videos.  I have not seen this films now I can't wait untill this weekend.


----------



## BuddyThomas

I can't believe you've never seen Evil Dead! Did you buy the original or the remake? Anyway, let us know what you thought!


----------



## MRAven

BuddyThomas said:


> I can't believe you've never seen Evil Dead! Did you buy the original or the remake? Anyway, let us know what you thought!



New version. I'll give a brief review once I see it. I found them on XBOX Live.


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Damnit Janet!


 
 always know Halloween's right around the corner when I start hearing that!



frybergh said:


> Evil Dead has just been announced as the second house this year for HHN? How does this year sound so far, with the other maze being Cabin in the Woods? Honestly, I am hoping for a Slenderman maze, and *another Alice Cooper maze*. (I'm a die hard Cooper fan) Maybe another Walking Dead maze would work too, but I think it would be way too similar, being it's all one show. (The same could be said for Cooper, but *each album is differently themed, you know*?) Walking Dead would be the same thing, but in a prison. What other houses do you think there should be? Do you agree with my ideas?


 
Killer comes to mind

TWD could be the black & white house, a nod to the early episodes that were re-issued.


----------



## KristenRB

TWD could be the black & white house, a nod to the early episodes that were re-issued.[/QUOTE]

This would be amazing! I personally am crossing my fingers for TWD to return this year. I mean, there's just so much they could do with it. 

I know there are some who are against the idea...but I woul love it! I'm a huge TWD fan obviously lol 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MRAven

Please tell me Why would someone not want TWD house ? I'm a big fan and it would be the icing of the cake for our HHN first time experience. (I'm also hoping for Silent Hill) 

Does anyone know when is the new season for TWD coming out ? 

The week before HHN opens up is Friday the 13th (september) Anything being offered for that date ? Any where ? New Horror movies ?


----------



## kmc

MRAven said:


> Please tell me Why would someone not want TWD house ? I'm a big fan and it would be the icing of the cake for our HHN first time experience. (I'm also hoping for Silent Hill) :



To be honest both of those houses last year were weak on scares. There was lots of empty spaces with no scare actors or very few. I do always go the first Thursday of hhn and I know they make improvements as the days go by so maybe they fixed that at some point. I really liked the look of silent hill it just seemed like when we went through it both times it was lacking scare actors.


----------



## macraven

kmc said:


> To be honest both of those houses last year were weak on scares. There was lots of empty spaces with no scare actors or very few. I do always go the first Thursday of hhn and I know they make improvements as the days go by so maybe they fixed that at some point. I really liked the look of silent hill it just seemed like when we went through it both times it was lacking scare actors.



_i second what you say.

i went columbus day weekend, th-su, and found them with limited SA when i went thru.


_


----------



## macraven

MRAven said:


> Please tell me Why would someone not want TWD house ? I'm a big fan and it would be the icing of the cake for our HHN first time experience. (I'm also hoping for Silent Hill)
> 
> Does anyone know when is the new season for TWD coming out ?
> 
> The week before HHN opens up is Friday the 13th (september) Anything being offered for that date ? Any where ? New Horror movies ?




_hhn calendar is set.
it won't be held on sept 13th.
it runs for a number of weeks and those dates have already been established.

sept 13th will be just another day in the park, just like all the other dates the 13th falls on a friday.

also, it is not the custom for HHN to repeat the same houses each year.
in past years, the theme was tied into the houses and scare zones in a way.


walking dead is a favorite show of mine but i wouldn't necessarily want to see a repeat this soon of a hhn house for it._


----------



## fizbobunny

Just purchased my RUSH OF FEAR WITH EXPRESS!!!


----------



## KristenRB

MRAven said:


> Please tell me Why would someone not want TWD house ? I'm a big fan and it would be the icing of the cake for our HHN first time experience. (I'm also hoping for Silent Hill)
> 
> Does anyone know when is the new season for TWD coming out ?
> 
> The week before HHN opens up is Friday the 13th (september) Anything being offered for that date ? Any where ? New Horror movies ?



I know!!! I love TWD...I've seen leaked photos of the filming of season 4, hearing October.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MRAven

macraven said:


> _hhn calendar is set.
> it won't be held on sept 13th.
> it runs for a number of weeks and those dates have already been established.
> 
> sept 13th will be just another day in the park, just like all the other dates the 13th falls on a friday.
> 
> also, it is not the custom for HHN to repeat the same houses each year.
> in past years, the theme was tied into the houses and scare zones in a way.
> 
> 
> walking dead is a favorite show of mine but i wouldn't necessarily want to see a repeat this soon of a hhn house for it._



Well the truth is that since this is my first HHN what ever they do I'm going to be  blown away with.  Each year technology is upgraded therefore more and more things to show with it, new makeup techniques and materials are available giving more realism to the whole experience.

I've nothing this big to compare it with in real life exept for that Adults Only Hallowee Party in the back alley of your neighborhood


----------



## Lemonademouth

They had a silent hill last year so I doubt they will have it this year. Twd is a possibility only because there is another season they can work off and it was widely popular last year.


----------



## keishashadow

kmc said:


> *To be honest both of those houses last year were weak on scares*. There was lots of empty spaces with no scare actors or very few. I do always go the first Thursday of hhn and I know they make improvements as the days go by so maybe they fixed that at some point. I really liked the look of silent hill it just seemed like when we went through it both times it was lacking scare actors.


 
you are being kind 

I visit the week prior to Columbus Day weekend, have wondered if the weaker houses ever do 'get it together' before they wrap it up?


----------



## MRAven

KristenRB said:


> I know!!! I love TWD...I've seen leaked photos of the filming of season 4, hearing October.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



October would be great to link it to a perfect Halloween vacation.


----------



## MRAven

Lemonademouth said:


> They had a silent hill last year so I doubt they will have it this year. Twd is a possibility only because there is another season they can work off and it was widely popular last year.



The Walking Dead and Games of Throne were the two top series world wide.  Those two are known for "Other Series shutdown" in the Scince/Adventure/Horror category.


----------



## Metro West

MRAven said:


> Please tell me Why would someone not want TWD house ? I'm a big fan and it would be the icing of the cake for our HHN first time experience. (I'm also hoping for Silent Hill)


 I thought TWD house last year was OK...I'm not a fan so I wasn't as excited as others. Silent Hill was also last year...they won't repeat a house if they can help it.


----------



## lee33lyn

Are they doing the roving scare zones this year? We went last year a barely saw them. We've been to Busch Gardens and loved the scare zones there but was disappointed in our first trip to HHN.
HHN was great overall just didn't see the scare zones.
I love camping out near a scare zone and watching everyone coming by get spooked. Hard to do when they roam.

I was not impressed with the Walking Dead house last year and I'm a big fan of the show. Silent Hill house was awesome and had no clue about the game or movie.
We are going Sept 26th this year. Can't wait!


----------



## macraven

_from what i hear, yes, roving SA.


i prefer scare zones.


didn't catch much of the roaming ones last year on the 4 nights i went._


----------



## lee33lyn

from what i hear, yes, roving SA.

Bummer!


----------



## Metro West

lee33lyn said:


> from what i hear, yes, roving SA.
> 
> Bummer!


 I'm hoping they change their minds. They were an absolute flop last year. They might work in Hollywood but they don't work here.


----------



## MRAven

Did you know that if you Google HHN this thread pops up 

Maybe a first post info will be needed otherwise ppl will keep asking the same questions over and over and it would defenatly make it easier for everyone do proper research. 

I hope I'm not imposing anything on anyone


----------



## macraven

_peeps that google hhn and get this site can read all they wish.


newbies have to register with the Dis before they can do any posting.


some may register to do so, some may just read along.

_


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I'm hoping they change their minds. They were an absolute flop last year. They might work in Hollywood but they don't work here.



_that is my hope also.

i just don't care for the roving SA.

talking with many others, i'm not the only one that feels that way.



crossing fingers that the zones come back and the SA are kept in that zone._


----------



## Planogirl

I only saw the roving scare actors thing work well once and I posted about it here. A group of zombies came from nowhere and charged people as zombies tend to do. It was fun to watch the reactions.

Of course they could do that in a zone too.


----------



## Lemonademouth

Planogirl said:


> I only saw the roving scare actors thing work well once and I posted about it here. A group of zombies came from nowhere and charged people as zombies tend to do. It was fun to watch the reactions.
> 
> Of course they could do that in a zone too.



They weren't out at first and they stayed away from me anyway as the few who tried I didn't give them what they wanted. As long as they are not clowns I'm ok.


----------



## fizbobunny

Did anyone else buy their ROF or FFN with express tickets today? It seems more real now that I have the confirmation email.


----------



## macraven

_i'm doing mine by phone tomorrow._


----------



## tricky1

Planogirl said:


> I only saw the roving scare actors thing work well once and I posted about it here. A group of zombies came from nowhere and charged people as zombies tend to do. It was fun to watch the reactions.
> 
> Of course they could do that in a zone too.



I hearing rumors that they will be both, set scarezones and the roaming.


----------



## macraven

_i can see that being possible.

_


----------



## kmc

macraven said:


> _from what i hear, yes, roving SA.
> 
> 
> i prefer scare zones.
> 
> 
> didn't catch much of the roaming ones last year on the 4 nights i went._



I really hope not because they were a huge miss in my opinion. I really missed the scarezones and the park felt empty without them. I love the scarezones and if done properly like the Skoolhouse from 2008 can be just as good as some of the houses


----------



## dedex13

Personally, I'm hoping for something other than TWD.  Evil Dead has zombies.  Cabin in the Woods, ditto (okay zombie redneck torture family, but you get my point).  IMO that's already zombie overkill.


----------



## schumigirl

dedex13 said:


> Personally, I'm hoping for something other than TWD.  Evil Dead has zombies.  Cabin in the Woods, ditto (okay zombie redneck torture family, but you get my point).  IMO that's already zombie overkill.



I`m with you.........Zombies do nothing for my scareflare at all.

I like good old fashioned scares....wish they would do something with the really old scary movies. I`m not saying the houses won`t be done well.....I`m sure they will.......just think too many zombies is a cop out. Never watched TWD and don`t plan to. Evil dead bored me rigid and cabin in the woods sent me to sleep. 

Anyhoo.....that aside....we have just ordered our ROF tickets and can do 5 nights before we leave but probably do 3 and maybe one with EP if we need it. Will do opening night and next night for definite then decide what other nights we will go.......

Haven`t been to HHN`s since 2010.....and we are really looking forward to it again


----------



## macraven

_my ticket order wouldn't go thru on line so i had to call the order in.

was planning last night to go that route but decided early this morn to use the site.


it took a big chunk of my time but got it done.


one for off my list to do today._


----------



## keishashadow

fizbobunny said:


> Did anyone else buy their ROF or FFN with express tickets today? It seems more real now that I have the confirmation email.


 
I was waiting hoping they'd pull a rabbit out of their hat and combine the FF + (which at least saves us $14 pp on for the Thursday & Friday we need) with some sort of one day AP express deal, but think that's a longshot at best at this point...but i'm going to wait them out for another month


----------



## tricky1

I never seen express discounted AP or otherwise.


----------



## RAPstar

dedex13 said:


> Personally, I'm hoping for something other than TWD.  Evil Dead has zombies.  Cabin in the Woods, ditto (okay zombie redneck torture family, but you get my point).  IMO that's already zombie overkill.



There are rumors that the over lapping of certain things in each house will be tied to this years theme or such. I.E. Cabin in the Woods and Evil Dead both having a cabin in the woods; TWD and Resident Evil (rumored to be there this year, and the people I heard it from have gotten it right every year I've followed so far) both having zombies, etc.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> I was waiting hoping they'd pull a rabbit out of their hat and combine the FF + (which at least saves us $14 pp on for the Thursday & Friday we need) with some sort of one day AP express deal, but think that's a longshot at best at this point...but i'm going to wait them out for another month



_i did the FF+ w/ express and bought friday ticket for $53.xx.

it was cheaper than buying the FF + Fridays for me.

using the ap for the friday ticket brought the price down.
the FF+ is discounted on the ap site.

(no discounts on ep.)

so i have tix for hhn on 2 sundays, thu and friday.
when i break it down, the express was only $66.01 for the 3 nights.

i subtracted the ap FF+ w/ep cost from the breakdown i used.
4 nights, with express in the long run for me.
doing a tour an express pass not needed.

cheaper that way than buying 2 single night tickets and express for both nights._


----------



## Li_loves_grumpy

Silly question:  My friends and I plan on going Friday and Saturday (Oct 18th and 19th) - is there any ticket price that covers them both or do we have to pay $91 plus tax each for both days? I see all the different options but none seem to cover both that friday and saturday together....


----------



## macraven

Li_loves_grumpy said:


> Silly question:  My friends and I plan on going Friday and Saturday (Oct 18th and 19th) - is there any ticket price that covers them both or do we have to pay $91 plus tax each for both days? I see all the different options but none seem to cover both that friday and saturday together....



_for your dates, single day tickets.

FF + friday would not help you.
only the rof has saturdays included and that is restricted to the first 10 days of hhn._


----------



## Li_loves_grumpy

Thanks!

If we're planning on going to the parks one of the days - should we buy stay and scream for one of the days so it's a little discounted? Does that make sense?


----------



## Metro West

Li_loves_grumpy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If we're planning on going to the parks one of the days - should we buy stay and scream for one of the days so it's a little discounted? Does that make sense?


 Yes indeed...Friday and Saturday nights are the busiest so using S & S will help a lot. I would suggest Saturday...crowds should be much higher.


----------



## patster734

Li_loves_grumpy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If we're planning on going to the parks one of the days - should we buy stay and scream for one of the days so it's a little discounted? Does that make sense?



If possible, you may want to do the parks on both days (Friday and Saturday).  That way, you can buy the HHN tickets at the Stay and Scream discount, plus be able to use the Stay and Scream waiting area on both nights.


----------



## Marquibiri

Well, due to certain "negotiations" that took place with my wife, I have been "ordered" to cut my trip short by one day. 

...so I won't be there on the 6th of Oct... 

At least I'll get one night of HoS and two nights of HHN!  

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## macraven

Marquibiri said:


> Well, due to certain "negotiations" that took place with my wife, I have been "ordered" to cut my trip short by one day.
> 
> ...so I won't be there on the 6th of Oct...
> 
> At least I'll get one night of HoS and two nights of HHN!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



_well, at least she is letting you go for a short visit to orlando......
it's better than no visit.


i'll miss you being there on the 6th.
again we come so close to almost meeting again._


----------



## keishashadow

mac yep, that's what running the numbers (reminds me of skool lol) seems to indicate for me too


----------



## RAPstar

Just got my EP for the Saturday I'm there. Really considered just adding EP to my ROF, but I just can't justify adding an extra $100 for it. Hopefully, since it's just the second weekend, it won't be super horrible on Friday and Sunday. At least using the EP on Saturday I should be able to see each house at least once by Sunday so I can do the ones I liked best then. I'll just cross my fingers and wait and see.


----------



## MRAven

RAPstar said:


> Just got my EP for the Saturday I'm there. Really considered just adding EP to my ROF, but I just can't justify adding an extra $100 for it. Hopefully, since it's just the second weekend, it won't be super horrible on Friday and Sunday. At least using the EP on Saturday I should be able to see each house at least once by Sunday so I can do the ones I liked best then. I'll just cross my fingers and wait and see.



You can breath now


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Just got my EP for the Saturday I'm there. Really considered just adding EP to my ROF, but I just can't justify adding an extra $100 for it. Hopefully, since it's just the second weekend, it won't be super horrible on Friday and Sunday. At least using the EP on Saturday I should be able to see each house at least once by Sunday so I can do the ones I liked best then. I'll just cross my fingers and wait and see.



_if you change that ticket order to include express for the rof, you would still come out ahead.
the express pass for fr and sa is $70 each and su is $50.

if you have the ap, the rof + express would be cheaper for you._


----------



## fizbobunny

I thought about getting EP for just one night, but then I was worried I would get there and need/ want it. Or would be sick or something (hungover) on just that one day, then would end up spending more that ROF w EP.  So I went for it. It would have only saved me $30 a ticket to not get express for Thursday. Plus now if we decide to pop over on our arrival night instead of hanging at our Disney hotel we an do that too


----------



## krysmama2

My Mom, Husband, and I will be going October 13th. So excited!


----------



## Metro West

krysmama2 said:


> My Mom, Husband, and I will be going October 13th. So excited!


 Make sure you post your dates on the new thread Macraven just entered.


----------



## imprint

Weird...  We've been trying to do an online order for our FF w/ EP for several days, but we kept getting a processing error at the last step.  After failing again tonight, I tried a different CC (both Visas) and the order went through.  So, just in case that is happening to others, you might want to try a different card.


----------



## Bluer101

imprint said:


> So, just in case that is happening to others, you might want to try a different card.



Can I try your CC?

JK, I could not resist.


----------



## dedex13

imprint said:


> Weird...  We've been trying to do an online order for our FF w/ EP for several days, but we kept getting a processing error at the last step.  After failing again tonight, I tried a different CC (both Visas) and the order went through.  So, just in case that is happening to others, you might want to try a different card.



A friend of mine also had trouble with her cc and the Universal site.  She was trying to buy regular tickets, but she couldn't the cc to authorize.


----------



## macraven

imprint said:


> Weird...  We've been trying to do an online order for our FF w/ EP for several days, but we kept getting a processing error at the last step.  After failing again tonight, I tried a different CC (both Visas) and the order went through.  So, just in case that is happening to others, you might want to try a different card.



_if this ever happens again, processing error, call the online store.
there is a number listed on the site for peeps to call if they encountered problems with the system._


----------



## Marquibiri

I think at least 4 or the last 5 times I've had issues with the online system. Usually my card won't go through since it is an international card and there are billing address issues.
I will usually have to end up calling and getting it done over the phone. I should be buying my tickets this coming week...
Let's see how it goes...

Anyone see the HoS website... I'm liking it a lot!

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Dis_Fan

I never been to HHN before (so wanted to do the Saw one) but I get the impression they take the horror part seriously. 

Still with the new Simpsons area taking off soon do you think they would do a more funny portion for the Simpsons area next year? Do Treehouse of Horrors?


----------



## 101disneyfan

Please tell me, as I've been searching on Google, the HHN website, and Disboards for over 45 minutes, please could somebody tell me which attractions, if any, are running during Halloween Horror Nights?

Thanks!


----------



## fizbobunny

I'm hoping they do it for this year.


----------



## macraven

101disneyfan said:


> Please tell me, as I've been searching on Google, the HHN website, and Disboards for over 45 minutes, please could somebody tell me which attractions, if any, are running during Halloween Horror Nights?
> 
> Thanks!



_they have not announced which rides will be open this hhn season.

they will list them later and it will be prior to opening weekend.


in past years, RRR, MIB, Simpsons, Mummy, etc, have been opened in past years.

there have been 5 rides opened in the past.


if you mean attractions as in shows, Rocky Horror Picture Show and Bill and Teds Adventure will be operating this hhn season._


----------



## Marquibiri

macraven said:


> _they have not announced which rides will be open this hhn season.
> 
> they will list them later and it will be prior to opening weekend.
> 
> 
> in past years, RRR, MIB, Simpsons, Mummy, etc, have been opened in past years.
> 
> there have been 5 rides opened in the past.
> 
> 
> if you mean attractions as in shows, Rocky Horror Picture Show and Bill and Teds Adventure will be operating this hhn season._





In previous years, JAWS was open. Now that it is gone, Transformers will be open during the event.

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Metro West

Dis_Fan said:


> Still with the new Simpsons area taking off soon do you think they would do a more funny portion for the Simpsons area next year? Do Treehouse of Horrors?


 I doubt you will ever see anything related to the Simpsons during HHN. There are no costumed characters at HHN...also...more people might be encouraged to bring younger children to the event. HHN is not for children under the age of 13. There is usually a "carnival funhouse" type of house available but that's about it. 

HHN is all about horror...not humor although I've laughed many times at other guests during my ten years of attending HHN.


----------



## fizbobunny

Just got an email saying I can register for Legendary Truth. I will wait till tonight when I get home to check it out.


----------



## RAPstar

I got the same email. It says on their website that you have to have a FFP to play in the park. I bought a ROF, so it seems that it's being counted as an FFP for the game too.


----------



## KristenRB

RAPstar said:


> I got the same email. It says on their website that you have to have a FFP to play in the park. I bought a ROF, so it seems that it's being counted as an FFP for the game too.



I'm sorry if this was answered previously, but I didn't get such an email? 

I only have regular tickets with express pass :/

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## fizbobunny

The website said you had to have ffp or equivalent. I have ROF w Express


----------



## MRAven

BuddyThomas said:


> I can't believe you've never seen Evil Dead! Did you buy the original or the remake? Anyway, let us know what you thought!



I have seen them both now and I must say I liked them.  To me they are two differen movie categories Evil Dead in the Exorsist Categoy and The Cabbine in The Woods in the jason Friday the 13th category which gives a tribute to all horror movies ever. Even The Monster from the Black Lagoon was there. 

I'm sure that both will give a great fright in HHN. ED will scare people because, well, it's a demond/devil coming at you.  Probably CITW will offer a wider rangeb of fright with a great option of maybe chaging some characters on a daily basis.  One night it's the zombie Family and another it's hell raisers and another evil clowns, etc. So for those that will do multiple nights will probably see different horrors every night. 

CITW quote: "You choose your own death" 

Finally I do recomend to see the movies (all movies for all houses) before HHN, that way your mind can play tricks on you.


----------



## Marquibiri

MRAven said:


> Finally I do recomend to see the movies (all movies for all houses) before HHN, that way your mind can play tricks on you.



Agree! Just rewatched this past weekend CITW and ED!!
Just to get in the mood.. 

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## RAPstar

MRAven said:


> I have seen them both now and I must say I liked them.  To me they are two differen movie categories Evil Dead in the Exorsist Categoy and The Cabbine in The Woods in the jason Friday the 13th category which gives a tribute to all horror movies ever. Even The Monster from the Black Lagoon was there.
> 
> I'm sure that both will give a great fright in HHN. ED will scare people because, well, it's a demond/devil coming at you.  Probably CITW will offer a wider rangeb of fright with a great option of maybe chaging some characters on a daily basis.  One night it's the sombie Family and another it's hell raisers and another evil clowns, etc. So for those that will do multiple nights will probably see different horrors every night.
> 
> CITW quote: "You choose your own death"
> 
> Finally I do recomend to see the movies (all movies for all houses) before HHN, that way your mind can play tricks on you.



They way they're doing the CITW house, from what I've read in a couple of interviews, is that we are "trainees" on orientation. We'll go through the cabin, and then to the HQ downstairs....and the the purge button gets pressed. They've confirmed a few characters (the zombie family, the Hellraiser like character, the Sugar Plum Fairy, a unicorn and a merman), and even said some HHN monsters from the past could appear, which to means that they're trying to save some money by reusing masks, lol.


----------



## RAPstar

KristenRB said:


> I'm sorry if this was answered previously, but I didn't get such an email?
> 
> I only have regular tickets with express pass :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I think the email is only going out to people who bought a Frequent Fear Pass or Rush of Fear pass. If you only bought single day tickets, then you more than likely won't get an email. But you can still register to play the online games.


----------



## macraven

_i didn't get an email either.
i bought the FFP with ep_


----------



## KristenRB

RAPstar said:


> I think the email is only going out to people who bought a Frequent Fear Pass or Rush of Fear pass. If you only bought single day tickets, then you more than likely won't get an email. But you can still register to play the online games.



Thanks so much!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RAPstar

It looks like they'll be announcing another house at 10:30EST tomorrow. It's more than likely just going to be The Walking Dead Season 3 house.


----------



## KristenRB

RAPstar said:


> It looks like they'll be announcing another house at 10:30EST tomorrow. It's more than likely just going to be The Walking Dead Season 3 house.



From the latest video with the post mortem severed ear, complete with puncture wound (hello, Daryl's necklace?) I'd assume The Walking Dead is pretty likely.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## macraven

_yea, it's a done deal.



if you read other sites that discuss hhn, you will read more about the houses that will be there this year.
and you will get a fuller picture of what you will encounter in the parks for this event.


i don't list the spoilers on here as many can be newbies/regulars, and it would spoil their fun of the build up._


----------



## RAPstar

The Walking Dead is officially announced as the next house. Also, from the way the announcement was worded, all the "street experiences" are going to be The Walking Dead as well. So all Walking Dead, all the time. Color me not amused. I like the show well enough, but not enough to warrant all the scarezones being it as well.


----------



## RAPstar

From the official press release:

"Universal Orlando is also dedicating its entire Halloween Horror Nights street experience to The Walking Dead  making this the first time ever that all of the scare zones throughout the park will be themed after a hit television series."


----------



## DCTooTall

RAPstar said:


> From the official press release:
> 
> "Universal Orlando is also dedicating its entire Halloween Horror Nights street experience to The Walking Dead  making this the first time ever that all of the scare zones throughout the park will be themed after a hit television series."



....


----------



## MRAven

RAPstar said:


> The Walking Dead is officially announced as the next house. Also, from the way the announcement was worded, all the "street experiences" are going to be The Walking Dead as well. So all Walking Dead, all the time. Color me not amused. I like the show well enough, but not enough to warrant all the scarezones being it as well.



I'm exited about it.  Then again it's my first HHN so I don't have anything to compare it with.  What ever they throw at me I'm going to enjoy it vey much.

Season 4 officialy starts Oct 13th


----------



## macraven

_good business move on UO 's part.


last year many of the WD items in the shop were selling like crazy.

and the show WD, brought in many newbies to hhn._


----------



## rrali33tt

Hello!

I usually go to HHN over COlumbus day weekend and have found that I need a VIP pass to get to all the houses. Due to a new job I have to push my trip up to September. 

I plan on going on Thursday 9/26. I noticed the hours for HHN are less that night (630pm -12am) than on Columbus day weekend (630pm -2am).

I thought by going on a thurs. in Sept I could see all the houses and not have to buy a VIP pass, but with 2 less hours in the park, this doesnt seem like it will happen. 

With big houses such as walking dead, cabin in the woods and evil dead, do you think I should invest in a VIP pass for that night or is it a waste of money for a thursday night?


----------



## DCTooTall

macraven said:


> _good business move on UO 's part.
> 
> 
> last year many of the WD items in the shop were selling like crazy.
> 
> and the show WD, brought in many newbies to hhn._



Personally,   I don't mind so much the idea of having another WD house this year.   I know it's popular and has a lot of source material they can mine to make a different house than last year's.

  I'm wondering about the all scarezones (or lack of scare zones) being WD.   It just seems a bit...well...  lazy.    It may also just be my lack of being impressed (or even really notice much at all) the few zombies they had around the exit to the WD house last year.  

It also makes me wonder how interesting it will be this year to just sit and watch them scare people coming thru this year.  Within the scarezones.... and even with last years roaming scare zones,    You could enjoy watching the different types of scares using different tactics on people.   with just one type of scare,  I could see it losing it's impact quickly since you know what's around the corner.... More Zombies.


  (Then again... maybe it's just me since I've never bothered to watch or get into Walking Dead.)



Hmmm.... And does this mean no chainsaws at all this year??    It's that almost like Haunted Event Blasphemy to not include a single chainsaw??


----------



## RAPstar

The chainsaws peeps are rumored to be "human survivors"


----------



## mischief32

Mu husband does not like to wait in lines so we are getting the ROF w. express pass.  I understand that crowds have been getting bigger each year. On the first night last year we got thru a couple of houses with no wait because we arrived late since we did not get to hotel till almost 11pm.  park was open til 2pm


----------



## macraven

rrali33tt said:


> Hello!
> 
> I usually go to HHN over COlumbus day weekend and have found that I need a VIP pass to get to all the houses. Due to a new job I have to push my trip up to September.
> 
> I plan on going on Thursday 9/26. I noticed the hours for HHN are less that night (630pm -12am) than on Columbus day weekend (630pm -2am).
> 
> I thought by going on a thurs. in Sept I could see all the houses and not have to buy a VIP pass, but with 2 less hours in the park, this doesnt seem like it will happen.
> 
> With big houses such as walking dead, cabin in the woods and evil dead, do you think I should invest in a VIP pass for that night or is it a waste of money for a thursday night?



_are you referring to the vip tour or the express pass?


the park closes early/midnight as crowds are less on those dates.
you don't need an additional 2 hours to do all the houses.

parks always close at 2 am on friday/saturday, with the exception of opening weekend.  they close at midnight.

for your night, it would be a waste of money for the ep.
you are going on a weekday.



start in the holding area and you will get 3 houses done before the park officially opens to those at the gates._


----------



## DCTooTall

To add....

 Since you are going so early in the season,   You might also want to look at getting the Rush of Fear ticket.  It will allow you to attend multiple nights since you are there at the beginning of the event,  and so even IF the crowds that early are for some reason super-crazy,    You can always feel comfortable knowing that you can come back later in the weekend and see whatever you missed.


----------



## Marquibiri

RAPstar said:


> The chainsaws peeps are rumored to be "human survivors"



Nice. I just love TWD. I really recommend the series to anyone who hasn't seen it. How can anyone be addicted to HHN and not TWD. 

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Marquibiri

DCTooTall said:


> To add....
> 
> Since you are going so early in the season,   You might also want to look at getting the Rush of Fear ticket.  It will allow you to attend multiple nights since you are there at the beginning of the event,  and so even IF the crowds that early are for some reason super-crazy,    You can always feel comfortable knowing that you can come back later in the weekend and see whatever you missed.





Agree! My ticket used to be the FFP... until RoF came out... 

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Metro West

We have a sticky on HHN...this will be moved there.


----------



## Marquibiri

Does Photo Connect work during HHN? I mean for the ride pictures, of course.

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## rrali33tt

macraven said:


> _are you referring to the vip tour or the express pass?
> 
> 
> the park closes early/midnight as crowds are less on those dates.
> you don't need an additional 2 hours to do all the houses.
> 
> parks always close at 2 am on friday/saturday, with the exception of opening weekend.  they close at midnight.
> 
> for your night, it would be a waste of money for the ep.
> you are going on a weekday.
> 
> 
> 
> start in the holding area and you will get 3 houses done before the park officially opens to those at the gates._



I was referring to the express pass. We only have time to go to Universal one night because we are also going down to florida to plan our wedding (we are getting married in Disney next year). So the rush of fear plan for multiple nights won't work for us.


I am not going to Universal during the day for Stay and Scream because we have wedding planning stuff to do earlier in the day. If I can schedule the wedding planning stuff earlier I will try to do that, but I think that might cost more than just getting an express pass?


----------



## DCTooTall

rrali33tt said:


> I was referring to the express pass. We only have time to go to Universal one night because we are also going down to florida to plan our wedding (we are getting married in Disney next year). So the rush of fear plan for multiple nights won't work for us.
> 
> 
> I am not going to Universal during the day for Stay and Scream because we have wedding planning stuff to do earlier in the day. If I can schedule the wedding planning stuff earlier I will try to do that, but I think that might cost more than just getting an express pass?



Well if you aren't going to the park first,   You may still definately want to consider the ROF pass.  Currently the ROF is actually LESS EXPENSIVE than getting a regular one-day HHN ticket.  

Then you can always have the option of swinging by another night that weekend for a couple hours after your wedding planning..... OR you could put the savings from the single event ticket towards the purchase of express,  which may help the express cost not hurt as bad.


----------



## macraven

rrali33tt said:


> I was referring to the express pass. We only have time to go to Universal one night because we are also going down to florida to plan our wedding (we are getting married in Disney next year). So the rush of fear plan for multiple nights won't work for us.
> 
> 
> I am not going to Universal during the day for Stay and Scream because we have wedding planning stuff to do earlier in the day. If I can schedule the wedding planning stuff earlier I will try to do that, but I think that might cost more than just getting an express pass?



_this is so cute!
you are going to orlando for wedding plans and catching a night of hhn...........

i like how you think.


a few past years, a ticket was sold that allowed peeps to enter the park at 3:00.
think it sold for $20?

if they offer that, take advantage of it.

you can hit some rides in the 2 hours in the park before it closes.
you can wait in the holding area/stay and scream, until the park reopens for hhn.
since you have been before, you are aware of this procedure.
the TM's scan your hhn tix when you enter that holding area.

if that doesn't pan out, be in line at the outside gate as early as you can.
you do kill some time waiting there before hhn begins.

if no one sets the metal detectors off when you are coming in, the line will go fast.
hopefully you can start the evening by 6:45.

_


----------



## RAPstar

Marquibiri said:


> Nice. I just love TWD. I really recommend the series to anyone who hasn't seen it. How can anyone be addicted to HHN and not TWD.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



I'm not "addicted" to TWD. I think its a good show, but its not the best show out there. Heck, I didn't even start watching it till this year, and that was just cause it was strongly rumored to be part of HHN again this year. I think American Horror Story is a better show in terms of scare factor and story and such. (Which there was going to be an AHS house, but it got pulled last minute and replaced with another house).


----------



## dedex13

The announcement of Walking Dead only scare zones is actually making me reconsider my decision to attend.  I find zombies to be pretty boring and one dimensional.  It's not like they can actually think and develop a plan to attack you.  And the way it is looking so far the entire event is going to be zombies, zombies, and then some more zombies.


----------



## schumigirl

Marquibiri said:


> How can anyone be addicted to HHN and not TWD.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri




Me...........I love HHN`s...really missed going last couple of years.........but TWD bores me to tears.........Zombies 



dedex13 said:


> The announcement of Walking Dead only scare zones is actually making me reconsider my decision to attend.  I find zombies to be pretty boring and one dimensional.  It's not like they can actually think and develop a plan to attack you.  And the way it is looking so far the entire event is going to be zombies, zombies, and then some more zombies.




Zombies don`t do anything for me either.........but I have to trust that Universal will still make it better than it sounds so far for us. I would love there to be more psychologically scary themes.......but it is what is, and if we go the first night and it sucks......which I don`t think it will, well we won`t bother going back.

In saying that........I can scream with fright from someone coming up behind me and saying hello if I haven`t seen them  so I expect it`ll still be done well and we`ll enjoy every second of it  

I`m hoping for fun filled nights with some screams thrown in for good measure


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> I think American Horror Story is a better show in terms of scare factor and story and such. (Which there was going to be an AHS house, but it got pulled last minute and replaced with another house).



Oh I didn`t know that..........what a shame!!!

That would have been fantastic done right......love AHS.....now that is a show worth watching


----------



## Marquibiri

TWD is wicked! 


I've also heard good things about American Horror Story but haven't watched that yet.

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## heidijanesmith

Has US announced that there will be "Scarezones" around US or will the whole park be a "Scarezone"?

DD and DH love to be scared silly and want the entire park to be a scarezone. I can only take so much and would like some non-scare parts of the park, so I can just relax.


----------



## macraven

_it's been stated on other sites.

hhn website is usually the last one to post new info.........._


----------



## heidijanesmith

macraven said:


> _it's been stated on other sites.
> 
> hhn website is usually the last one to post new info.........._



I must have missed the other sites, where the info has been given. Is the whole park a scarezone or just parts of it?

thanks!


----------



## macraven

_roaming SA throughout the park.

sorry, i misread your first question.




i prefer the scare zones that they had back in 2011 and years past.


with the WD show, you know those zombies don't talk but grunt, groan and move slow.


so what are those scare actor WD zombies gonna do.....
can't see them running after you, or chasing you.
if they do, it would be at a snails pace.
_


----------



## Marquibiri

macraven said:


> _
> with the WD show, you know those zombies don't talk but grunt, groan and move slow.
> so what are those scare actor WD zombies gonna do.....
> can't see them running after you, or chasing you.
> if they do, it would be at a snails pace.
> _



We need the zombies from "28 Days/Weeks Later" movies. Or the "Runners" from the hit PS3 game "The Last of Us" (hell of an awesome game must I say).

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## RAPstar

It might be a mix of roaming and fixed. There are going to be set scenes from The Walking Dead acting as scarezones (I read somewhere we'll see the tank from the first 2 episodes, Hershel's barn and the camp).


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> It might be a mix of roaming and fixed. There are going to be set scenes from The Walking Dead acting as scarezones (I read somewhere we'll see the tank from the first 2 episodes, Hershel's barn and the camp).



_last years WD house was based on the first 2 seasons of the show.
that included the barn....

this year, season 3 will be the set up.


of course, things at hhn change all the time and even during the hhn season.
something could be planned prior to opening and be changed the first night. 


i'll just wait and see what does happen with the walkers in the park when i go._


----------



## TaylorsDad

Marquibiri said:


> We need the zombies from "28 Days/Weeks Later" movies. Or the "Runners" from the hit PS3 game "The Last of Us" (hell of an awesome game must I say).
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



That would be way cool. I just purchased those movies to them to watch again this weekend. Been undecided on purchasing The Last of Us, though, but it sounds like an amazing game. I guess I am in the minority, I love zombie films, games, stories and cannot wait to be immersed in all its undead gory/glory at HHN in October.


----------



## KristenRB

TaylorsDad said:


> That would be way cool. I just purchased those movies to them to watch again this weekend. Been undecided on purchasing The Last of Us, though, but it sounds like an amazing game. I guess I am in the minority, I love zombie films, games, stories and cannot wait to be immersed in all its undead gory/glory at HHN in October.



I love zombies as well. Played The Last Of Us, and it is a truly brilliant game! 

Have fun at HHN 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _last years WD house was based on the first 2 seasons of the show.
> that included the barn....
> 
> this year, season 3 will be the set up.
> 
> 
> of course, things at hhn change all the time and even during the hhn season.
> something could be planned prior to opening and be changed the first night.
> 
> 
> i'll just wait and see what does happen with the walkers in the park when i go._



Yes, but they said the streets will be scenes from all 3 seaons, and the house will be just season 3, specifically Woodbury and the prison.


----------



## damo

Question for all you pros...son and girlfriend are going to HHN on Sept. 29 and will just have arrived at RPR that day.  THey will be getting power passes.  Can they get a discount on the HHN tickets and how would that work since they will just be activating their power passes that day.

What are the crowds like for the first couple of nights of HHN?


----------



## schumigirl

Marquibiri said:


> TWD is wicked!
> 
> 
> I've also heard good things about American Horror Story but haven't watched that yet.



lol...........You have to watch AHS if you get the chance.....think you would like it, both series are amazing. Third series starts in October over here, normally a week or so after the States show it.....can`t wait


----------



## macraven

_opening weekend has small crowds once the media leaves.
only that friday and saturday has hhn and it closes at midnight.


crowds are still small the next weekend.


sunday the 29th has the express passes at $49.99 which is the lowest rate for them.
(opening weekend also has the ep at that same price.)

which means, low crowds for the 29th.

since hhn closes at midnight on the 29th, this is another sign for me that UO does not expect large crowds.



power pass doesn't allow discounts on the hhn tickets.
the preferred and premier pass do.

i had to check the benefit site for that question._


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _opening weekend has small crowds once the media leaves.
> only that friday and saturday has hhn and it closes at midnight.
> 
> 
> crowds are still small the next weekend.
> 
> 
> sunday the 29th has the express passes at $49.99 which is the lowest rate for them.
> (opening weekend also has the ep at that same price.)
> 
> which means, low crowds for the 29th.
> 
> since hhn closes at midnight on the 29th, this is another sign for me that UO does not expect large crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> power pass doesn't allow discounts on the hhn tickets.
> the preferred and premier pass do.
> 
> i had to check the benefit site for that question._



Yup, they know they can't get an AP discount, they just want to get the Stay and Scream but they won't actually have any tickets to do that in advance.  THey are afraid that tickets will sell out before they get there and they won't be able to get any.  They'd like to get the stay and scream in advance.

They called ticketing who told them that tickets often sell out in advance.  Then they called the AP line who told them that tickets won't sell out but express passes may.  They'll just wait until they get there to do it, I guess.


----------



## Marquibiri

damo said:


> Yup, they know they can't get an AP discount, they just want to get the Stay and Scream but they won't actually have any tickets to do that in advance.  THey are afraid that tickets will sell out before they get there and they won't be able to get any.  They'd like to get the stay and scream in advance.
> 
> They called ticketing who told them that tickets often sell out in advance.  Then they called the AP line who told them that tickets won't sell out but express passes may.  They'll just wait until they get there to do it, I guess.



For Sept. 29th, tickets shouldn't sell out. I'm pretty sure about that.


Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## macraven

_i've been going to hhn since 1999.




express tickets can sell out for a night but that usually is the week before halloween.
hhn tickets don't sell out for the first two weekends.



_


----------



## damo

thanks guys!


----------



## TaylorsDad

macraven said:


> _i've been going to hhn since 1999.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> express tickets can sell out for a night but that usually is the week before halloween.
> hhn tickets don't sell out for the first two weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> _



What about HHN tickets on the 11th and 13th. Due to our situation as well as waiting to purchase a preferred AP and wanting a discount, I don't want to rush and purchase them in advance.


----------



## Metro West

TaylorsDad said:


> What about HHN tickets on the 11th and 13th. Due to our situation as well as waiting to purchase a preferred AP and wanting a discount, I don't want to rush and purchase them in advance.


 I doubt you will have any problems. That's during the middle of the event and crowds aren't at their peak.


----------



## heidijanesmith

How would you rate the houses on a claustrophobia scale? 1-10.  I can usually handle houses that do not have tunnels to crawl in or small enclosed spaces to get through. 

I have heard that the houses are ADA compliant, so I am hoping that there will be no crawling through tunnels or anything narrower than a wheelchair could go through. 

Any other claustrophobia issues during HHN?


----------



## patrickpiteo

heidijanesmith said:


> How would you rate the houses on a claustrophobia scale? 1-10.  I can usually handle houses that do not have tunnels to crawl in or small enclosed spaces to get through.
> 
> I have heard that the houses are ADA compliant, so I am hoping that there will be no crawling through tunnels or anything narrower than a wheelchair could go through.
> 
> Any other claustrophobia issues during HHN?



Last year I saw none like that seemed like there was plenty of room..


----------



## DCTooTall

heidijanesmith said:


> How would you rate the houses on a claustrophobia scale? 1-10.  I can usually handle houses that do not have tunnels to crawl in or small enclosed spaces to get through.
> 
> I have heard that the houses are ADA compliant, so I am hoping that there will be no crawling through tunnels or anything narrower than a wheelchair could go through.
> 
> Any other claustrophobia issues during HHN?



Last year there was one small section in the Universal Monsters house where you were supposed to crawl/kneel thru.   Next to it however was a path you could use to easily bypass this small section if you needed or wanted.  (After my first time thru the tunnel,  I took the bypass just because I'm tall and not a huge fan of crawling down the path.)




Back to the sell-out question:     What is the risk of HHN event tickets selling out in advance of 10/24?      Unfortunately I won't be in Orlando until that day so I won't be able to use my Premier AP "non-peak" coupon until that day.

 If there is a serious chance of the event tickets selling out,  I guess I can just go ahead and buy the ticket.


----------



## goofyfigment

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Last year there was one small section in the Universal Monsters house where you were supposed to crawl/kneel thru.   Next to it however was a path you could use to easily bypass this small section if you needed or wanted.  (After my first time thru the tunnel,  I took the bypass just because I'm tall and not a huge fan of crawling down the path.)
> 
> Back to the sell-out question:     What is the risk of HHN event tickets selling out in advance of 10/24?      Unfortunately I won't be in Orlando until that day so I won't be able to use my Premier AP "non-peak" coupon until that day.
> 
> If there is a serious chance of the event tickets selling out,  I guess I can just go ahead and buy the ticket.



No selling out on the 24th I didn't buy my ticket yet lol


----------



## macraven

DCTooTall said:


> Last year there was one small section in the Universal Monsters house where you were supposed to crawl/kneel thru.   Next to it however was a path you could use to easily bypass this small section if you needed or wanted.  (After my first time thru the tunnel,  I took the bypass just because I'm tall and not a huge fan of crawling down the path.)



_yea, i showed you the way last year.
you couldn't have made that bend over walk area.
you are Too Tall..........


all the lines inside the house can accomodate w/c but not power chairs.
in some sections in past houses, an alternate route is set up for w/c.
i know.
i used a w/c before at hhn._


----------



## Shelly

All my years going to DW we have never been to US. We are finally going. Plan to hit Halloween Horror nights. I am sure this is a dumb question but we have never been and are confused about the tickets. We purchased out main gate tickets from ticket mama.com...now do we only need to purchase a stay and scream ticket from the website? Not the general admission one, correct?
Then how does that work? we are asked to leave and re enter the park?
Thanks.


----------



## macraven

_buy your stay and scream tickets while you are in the park that day.

when the park closes at 5:00, don't leave but go to the holding area.


if you leave the park at closing time, you will have to wait in the line outside the park until it opens at 6:30 pm.




since you bought your hhn tickets from a source other than UO, it won't allow you to buy the SnS ticket (discounted tix) in advance.
you can buy your ticket anytime you are in the park._


----------



## Shelly

Thanks. Is there any chance the SNS tickets are sold out when at the park?
Also, if I purchase the FOTL pass Is it good for later at the Halloween horror nights? Will I be able to pre purchase that?
I am figuring this out. Thanks so much.


----------



## Shelly

We have pre purchased our park tickets so we cannot pre purchase stay and scream tickets, but can we pre purchase Rush of fear tickets w/o purchasing admission?
Also, do we have to have daily admission to get into Halloween horror nights?
Trying to figure out the best plan of action. If we purchase stay and scream at the park how much more does it cost than the pre purchase?


----------



## amityisland

Shelly said:


> We have pre purchased our park tickets so we cannot pre purchase stay and scream tickets, but can we pre purchase Rush of fear tickets w/o purchasing admission?
> Also, do we have to have daily admission to get into Halloween horror nights?
> Trying to figure out the best plan of action. If we purchase stay and scream at the park how much more does it cost than the pre purchase?



You don't have to purchase daily admission to the theme park. Daily Admission tickets and Halloween Horror Night tickets are separate tickets you purchase ..HHN only occurs on special nights from 6:30-12 0r 2am. Like how Mickey's Very Merry Christmas event is a separate park event you purchase special tickets for. 

You can go ahead and get Rush of Fear tickets now...I just did 

Wish I could have purchased ROF + express, but just couldn't afford it this year :-( 
Oh well, if I miss something, I have three weekends to try and catch it.


----------



## RAPstar

Shelly said:


> We have pre purchased our park tickets so we cannot pre purchase stay and scream tickets, but can we pre purchase Rush of fear tickets w/o purchasing admission?
> Also, do we have to have daily admission to get into Halloween horror nights?
> Trying to figure out the best plan of action. If we purchase stay and scream at the park how much more does it cost than the pre purchase?



If you bought your park tickets from Uni, if you call them they can look up your order and you can pre-purchase stay and scream tickets. The website lists them as about $50+tax per night. Rush of Fear if bought on the website is right at $80 including tax, and you can go all the nights listed on the website. 

While you don't need daily admission for HHN, if you're in the park before it closes to do stay and scream, you get a head start on the houses as those people are let out before they open the front gates. This is especially useful if you decide not to buy and Express Pass.


----------



## amityisland

Did anyone do the early admission for annual passholders last year for the first two weekends I think? I remember we could sign up on the website and they let us in a little early for 3 of the houses...I wonder if they'll be doing that again.


----------



## RAPstar

HHN tickets rarely sell out, except maybe closer to Halloween. You should be fine waiting to purchase them the day of. HHN has a separate express pass you'd have to purchase. Prices are on the website. What are the date(s) you are going to HHN? That will help a lot with planning.


----------



## RAPstar

amityisland said:


> Did anyone do the early admission for annual passholders last year for the first two weekends I think? I remember we could sign up on the website and they let us in a little early for 3 of the houses...I wonder if they'll be doing that again.



That will probably be released when they release all the details for this year. That's usually later in August.


----------



## macraven

Shelly said:


> Thanks. Is there any chance the SNS tickets are sold out when at the park?
> Also, if I purchase the FOTL pass Is it good for later at the Halloween horror nights? Will I be able to pre purchase that?
> I am figuring this out. Thanks so much.



_there are no fotl passes.
there are express passes.

the regular park ep's are valid for the park until it closes.


if you are doing hhn, you can buy the express pass for that event.

the regular park ep's do not carry over to the hhn event.

SnS is the discounted hhn ticket.
they rarely sell out but the hhn ep's can.

hhn ep can be bought in advance._


----------



## JessicaR

Just posted on FB

Were thrilled to introduce a new HHN Twitter handle @HorrorNightsORL and a new voice, Mike Aiello, Creative Director for ‪#‎HHN23‬.

Follow NOW to be a part of his 1st Twitter Q&A: https://twitter.com/HorrorNightsORL


----------



## heidijanesmith

DCTooTall said:


> Last year there was one small section in the Universal Monsters house where you were supposed to crawl/kneel thru.   Next to it however was a path you could use to easily bypass this small section if you needed or wanted.  (After my first time thru the tunnel,  I took the bypass just because I'm tall and not a huge fan of crawling down the path.)



Thanks so much for the info!  I will use the bypass sections for sure.


----------



## daisy87

Hi everyone! 

My fiancé and myself are travelling to Orlando on 27th October this year for our honeymoon (we get married on the 26th yaaaay!) for 7 nights. We are doing mainly disney (staying on site there) but we will be having 2 days at universal and really want to do the Halloween party as we think the disney party may be a bit more family friendly and we really love being scared/horror films etc! 

The only night for that week that I can see us being able to go is thrusday 31st October,but do you think it will be too crowded to enjoy it? 

I know Thursdays are meant to be quieter but with it actually being Halloween I'm wondering if it will just be mad busy anyway? We would be buying express passes but I think I read somewhere that you can still queue an hour with an express pass,I'm not sure that it would be worth all the money for us if we aren't going to get to see much.

Any advice would be much appreciated  thank you everyone!! X


----------



## macraven

_thur the 31st shouldn't be crowded.
the park closes at  midnight.


that hhn date is on a weekday.
should have lower crowds.


locals probably will take their kids trick/treating that evening._


----------



## dedex13

I've decided to go on Halloween, hoping the crowds won't be unbearable.  Along with what Mac said, I am hoping the local teenagers will want to dress up and so will go elsewhere as well.


----------



## Metro West

dedex13 said:


> I've decided to go on Halloween, hoping the crowds won't be unbearable.  Along with what Mac said, I am hoping the local teenagers will want to dress up and so will go elsewhere as well.


 I've been on Halloween night a couple of times and it's not as busy as the weekend before. That's not to say it's slow...you will still see crowds and waits but it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Daisy_74

Will be at the HHN on october 13 (sunday) for the first time

The price of the express pass is 69.99$ 

Do I absolutely need do buy it ?  

Thanks


----------



## macraven

_i'll be there that date also.

i bought the FF w/ep.
but i always buy that type of pass if i need it or not.......


hhn closes at 1:00 am that sunday.
it will be crowded so use the stay n scream holding area so you can start before the park opens to the public.
you can get the houses done in that night.


not sure how large of a crowd that will be there on the 13th.
if peeps have columbus day off work, that might bring more into the park.
or maybe not..._


----------



## MRAven

I received my Express Pass tickets this week 

Now my question is How do they Work ?  Do I need to present them on every house entrance ? Or do they get to be exchanged for a wristband or something similar ?


----------



## Metro West

MRAven said:


> I received my Express Pass tickets this week
> 
> Now my question is How do they Work ?  Do I need to present them on every house entrance ? Or do they get to be exchanged for a wristband or something similar ?


 You'll present them at the entrance of each house and attraction...just like during the day. I would suggest buying a HHN lanyard to keep them handy.


----------



## MRAven

Metro West said:


> You'll present them at the entrance of each house and attraction...just like during the day. I would suggest buying a HHN lanyard to keep them handy.



Thank you , great idea about the lanyard.


----------



## Daisy_74

macraven said:


> _i'll be there that date also.
> 
> i bought the FF w/ep.
> but i always buy that type of pass if i need it or not.......
> 
> 
> hhn closes at 1:00 am that sunday.
> it will be crowded so use the stay n scream holding area so you can start before the park opens to the public.
> you can get the houses done in that night.
> 
> 
> not sure how large of a crowd that will be there on the 13th.
> if peeps have columbus day off work, that might bring more into the park.
> or maybe not..._



Thank for the info

I just add it to my reservation ....can't wait to be there....but a little bite scared lollll


----------



## DanniDeer

All caught up on this thread, and cannot wait for HHN.

My boyfriend and I are big into the whole autumnal season, but Halloween-time is our absolute favorite.

Last year, we had the FF passes, and went the passholder first night with the torrential downpour. We were soaked to the bone, but it was still awesome. The next time we went with different friends, and they mocked us the entire ride over about bringing ponchos. Joke was on them when it started pouring in the parking lot and they had to buy the expensive Universal ones! Hah! 

Our favorite houses last year were Gothic and Dead End, hands down. They were so creative, and I got the crap scared out of me the entire way through, every time. He also really loved the Universal Monsters house, and had the biggest grin on his face every time we went through it...he's obsessed with all of those movies.

Any time we went through Silent Hill or Walking Dead, we seemed to get missed by the Scaracters... We never even saw Pyramid Head.

We also hadn't seen WD last year, but now we're a few episodes away from being caught up to the new season, and honestly we're both kind of excited for a second house and to see what they do with the different scare zones. Hopefully they put more people in the house, though. It was a pretty set, we just never saw anyone! Plus, we're taking my mom for her birthday, and she LOVES WD!

Penn & Teller was fun, too, especially if you knew to do all the random stuff, like pull the rope or press the buttons in the correct order. And we have a pretty big obsession with them...

I'm excited to see what they do with Cabin in the Woods. We watched it for the first time on Netflix after the house was announced, and agreed the scene with the elevators would be awesome.

Now to see the new Evil Dead...


----------



## Metro West

DanniDeer said:


> Last year, we had the FF passes, and went the passholder first night with the torrential downpour. We were soaked to the bone, but it was still awesome. The next time we went with different friends, and they mocked us the entire ride over about bringing ponchos. Joke was on them when it started pouring in the parking lot and they had to buy the expensive Universal ones! Hah!


 I was there opening night in the downpour and I got soaked too. The day started warm and sunny but around the time the S & S area was released, it was drizzling. From the time I left Silent Hill and ran to the Despicable Me gift shop, I was drenched. I ended up buying a poncho but did all the other houses since the lines weren't very long. The area around the entrance of House of Horrors was flooded so everyone had to be careful. I waited for about 30 minutes for the P & T house and it was still raining. I squished all the way back to the car.


----------



## DanniDeer

Metro West said:


> I was there opening night in the downpour and I got soaked too. The day started warm and sunny but around the time the S & S area was released, it was drizzling. From the time I left Silent Hill and ran to the Despicable Me gift shop, I was drenched. I ended up buying a poncho but did all the other houses since the lines weren't very long. The area around the entrance of House of Horrors was flooded so everyone had to be careful. I waited for about 30 minutes for the P & T house and it was still raining. I squished all the way back to the car.



When we tried getting in to the Alice Cooper and Penn & Teller, both were completely flooded and they wouldn't let anyone back. We ended up going through Walking Dead, then getting in line for the passholder early entry to the Bill & Ted show, since it was under cover, and we had planned on watching it anyways.


----------



## patrickpiteo

DanniDeer said:


> When we tried getting in to the Alice Cooper and Penn & Teller, both were completely flooded and they wouldn't let anyone back. We ended up going through Walking Dead, then getting in line for the passholder early entry to the Bill & Ted show, since it was under cover, and we had planned on watching it anyways.



Dumb question: with all those houses inaccessible did they offer people comp tickets or sone type of compensation? Bad weather rain I understand but flooded houses that you can't get into is another thing.. If that was my only night there I be pissed..


----------



## Metro West

DanniDeer said:


> When we tried getting in to the Alice Cooper and Penn & Teller, both were completely flooded and they wouldn't let anyone back. We ended up going through Walking Dead, then getting in line for the passholder early entry to the Bill & Ted show, since it was under cover, and we had planned on watching it anyways.


 I did the Walking Dead and Alice Cooper during the employee preview night and did all the others opening night. This is why I have a hard time spending the money for EPs now. I always used to get them but now...they are just so expensive.

I did B & T back in 2005 and haven't seen it again...its just not my thing.


----------



## DanniDeer

patrickpiteo said:


> Dumb question: with all those houses inaccessible did they offer people comp tickets or sone type of compensation? Bad weather rain I understand but flooded houses that you can't get into is another thing.. If that was my only night there I be pissed..



not that I know of, but we didn't really ask about it because it wasn't our only night. I couldn't imagine they would, as the event is "rain or shine". they seemed pretty efficient at clearing the water so the houses were accessible by the end of the night, though.

The only thing that was crappy because of the rain were the lack of people in the streets until pretty much the end of the night, and it was just the ninja-type guys.


----------



## DanniDeer

Metro West said:


> I did the Walking Dead and Alice Cooper during the employee preview night and did all the others opening night. This is why I have a hard time spending the money for EPs now. I always used to get them but now...they are just so expensive.
> 
> I did B & T back in 2005 and haven't seen it again...its just not my thing.




We didn't have EP's, either. If we only had one night, I could totally justify the cost, but living in central florida, it's just way better to get the Frequent Fear.

Every time we go, I want to see it, then five minutes into the show, I remember that I never enjoy it. 

Last year, 20 Penny was PHENOMENAL. I wish they would come back this year.


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Hi There, could someone please let me know something, we are trying to plan a trip for next year in October, not my choice but that's ok, hoping the Wizarding World will be open, all the new stuff, however are the parks normal during the day?? As in no scarey stuff out?? I am guessing the parks close early to set up, which is fine but just wondering how they are during the day?? Thank You._


----------



## snowmedic

We were there last year during HHH, near the turnstile they had some not scary props set up, just like crates and such, and some of the same in the park. There weren't any scary characters or any thing, it was pretty low key,  nothing scary about being there during the day.


----------



## jnjusoioa

snowmedic said:


> We were there last year during HHH, near the turnstile they had some not scary props set up, just like crates and such, and some of the same in the park. There weren't any scary characters or any thing, it was pretty low key,  nothing scary about being there during the day.



Thank you, so I am just going to guess that the park runs as normal during the day.


----------



## Metro West

jnjusoioa said:


> _Hi There, could someone please let me know something, we are trying to plan a trip for next year in October, not my choice but that's ok, hoping the Wizarding World will be open, all the new stuff, however are the parks normal during the day?? As in no scarey stuff out?? I am guessing the parks close early to set up, which is fine but just wondering how they are during the day?? Thank You._


 As long as they keep the roaming scarezones as part of HHN, you won't see many props left out during the day. In the past when stationary scarezones were staged, there would be large props left out for the scarezones but last year there were very few. All of the houses are completely hidden during the day. 

These two pictures are from last year. The props are left out so they don't have to be moved.











These pictures are from years when stationary scarezones were part of HHN. Some of the large props were left out due to the size.


----------



## Tinachichi

We've got Horror night passes for Oct. 18th and want to go back to regular Universal the next day.  Can you tell me what time the park will close for day passes?  I've been thinking it will probably be better to go to IOA since Universal well be closing early again.


----------



## macraven

_5:00 for the studios
7:00 for ioa_


----------



## fizbobunny

Will they sell the HHN lanyards during regular park hours on non HHN nights or will I have to wait for HHN?

Does the Studios side have a good selection of lanyards? Is there a store that you recommend for the best selection?


----------



## macraven

fizbobunny said:


> Will they sell the HHN lanyards during regular park hours on non HHN nights or will I have to wait for HHN?
> 
> Does the Studios side have a good selection of lanyards? Is there a store that you recommend for the best selection?



_once opening night has happened, you will find hhn merch in the stores at the studios.

yes, they sell lanyards, tall and short shot hhn glasses, tshirts, light up headbands, things like that.

they sell the hhn merch in the main store, and other stores.

i bought my tall and short shot glasses in the store where you empty out from twister last year during the day, regular park hours.
(i buy those glasses every year, tall and short ones.)

hhn merch is on sale during the day and hhn evenings.


i don't like the ribbon hhn lanyards but do get the other ones, which has the names on the lanyard.  (such as house name, zone, etc varies each hhn season)
_


----------



## fizbobunny

What about HP lanyards? Can you find those on the Studios side? In case I don't like the HHN ones? We are doing the studios on our first day, a Tuesday. I don't want to wait too long to get my lanyard. We'll have onsite express and HHN express, so a lanyard is a must.


----------



## macraven

_i don't remember about the parry hotter lanyards at the main merch store in the studios.


i only do the hhn ones.
and still have the older universal lanyard from eons back.
_


----------



## Metro West

fizbobunny said:


> What about HP lanyards? Can you find those on the Studios side? In case I don't like the HHN ones? We are doing the studios on our first day, a Tuesday. I don't want to wait too long to get my lanyard. We'll have onsite express and HHN express, so a lanyard is a must.


 There's a lot of HP merchandise at the Studios so there's a good chance you can find one.


----------



## DisneyMissy318

fizbobunny said:


> What about HP lanyards? Can you find those on the Studios side? In case I don't like the HHN ones? We are doing the studios on our first day, a Tuesday. I don't want to wait too long to get my lanyard. We'll have onsite express and HHN express, so a lanyard is a must.



If you are flying into MCO - there is a Universal Store in the airport.  Last year - that was our first look at all of the HHN merchandise.  They had loads of HP stuff too.


----------



## Metro West

I found my HHN 21 lanyard from two years ago just to give an idea of what the yearly lanyards look like. They sell for $5.00 and you can usually buy one at Guest Services or in the holding areas. I've never seen this type of lanyard in the stores. It's not a very good picture but you get the idea.


----------



## sonofanarchy

1.Do they decorate all of Universal Studios with Halloween stuff? Just wondering since I would think it would ruin some of the great themed areas.

2.Is IoA decorated at all for HHN?

3.Are the resorts decorated at all?

Thanks!


----------



## fizbobunny

DisneyMissy - We are driving in. I forgot about that airport store though. One year on the way home we went and and bought a cookie jar without thinking about how to get it home. Luckily this was back before all the number of bags became more restricted and the box just fit the dimensions for a carryon. I was in my early 20s. My FIL flipped his lid when we came back with it. 

MetroWest - Thanks! Not too colorful or fun, but definitely the right price for me.


----------



## macraven

sonofanarchy said:


> 1.Do they decorate all of Universal Studios with Halloween stuff? Just wondering since I would think it would ruin some of the great themed areas.
> 
> 2.Is IoA decorated at all for HHN?
> 
> 3.Are the resorts decorated at all?
> 
> Thanks!



_1.  no, only select places
2.  no
3.  no_


----------



## Li_loves_grumpy

Hi!

My friends and I are planning to be there on Friday, October 18th and Saturday, October 19th.  We plan on buying HHN tickets in advance....will those nights sell out though before we even get there?  I'm asking because I have two friends who won't know till about a week or two before we go and I'm wondering if the event will be sold out before we even leave for florida....

I know no one knows for sure...I'm just asking for opinions from people who've been before...this is my first time going so I have no clue


----------



## Metro West

Li_loves_grumpy said:


> Hi!
> 
> My friends and I are planning to be there on Friday, October 18th and Saturday, October 19th.  We plan on buying HHN tickets in advance....will those nights sell out though before we even get there?  I'm asking because I have two friends who won't know till about a week or two before we go and I'm wondering if the event will be sold out before we even leave for florida....
> 
> I know no one knows for sure...I'm just asking for opinions from people who've been before...this is my first time going so I have no clue


 I seriously doubt the event will sell out so you should be OK.


----------



## patster734

sonofanarchy said:


> 1.Do they decorate all of Universal Studios with Halloween stuff? Just wondering since I would think it would ruin some of the great themed areas.
> 
> 2.Is IoA decorated at all for HHN?
> 
> 3.Are the resorts decorated at all?
> 
> Thanks!





macraven said:


> _1.  no, only select places
> 2.  no
> 3.  no_



The only place I've seen halloween decorations outside of USF is on the Porch of Indecision at Margaritaville.


----------



## Li_loves_grumpy

Thanks Metro!:


----------



## schmcktgt

Marquibiri said:


> Does Photo Connect work during HHN? I mean for the ride pictures, of course.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



I haven't read everything, but didn't see this answered.

YES! Well, it worked last year. Which was awesome.  I have the best photo of us with one of the scare actors.  There's this adorable (yet very creepy) bunny/zombie peering over my shoulder.


----------



## MRAven

A new house will be announced this week, what will it be ? Any guesses ? 

Mine is Mama.  And we are still in the woods.


----------



## Metro West

MRAven said:


> A new house will be announced this week, what will it be ? Any guesses ?
> 
> Mine is Mama.  And we are still in the woods.


 At this point...I have absolutely no idea of what's coming next.


----------



## Mr Director

MRAven said:


> A new house will be announced this week, what will it be ? Any guesses ?
> 
> Mine is Mama.  And we are still in the woods.



That is my guess too and that's what I'm hoping for! I also heard "Resident Evil" could be a possibility also, since "Evil" is part of the theme this year.


----------



## ajpruett

Sorry if this is buried in a thread but I searched and couldn't find it.  I have a costco 3 day ticket to Universal Studios that expires in 2014.  I want to go to HHN this year.  

Does this ticket allow me to purchase stay and scream tickets?


----------



## Marquibiri

schmcktgt said:


> I haven't read everything, but didn't see this answered.
> 
> YES! Well, it worked last year. Which was awesome.  I have the best photo of us with one of the scare actors.  There's this adorable (yet very creepy) bunny/zombie peering over my shoulder.




Awesome!!!! Post the pic!!! 



Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Metro West

ajpruett said:


> Sorry if this is buried in a thread but I searched and couldn't find it.  I have a costco 3 day ticket to Universal Studios that expires in 2014.  I want to go to HHN this year.
> 
> Does this ticket allow me to purchase stay and scream tickets?


 As long as the ticket has been activated by the time you go you can purchase the HHN tickets at the S & S discount.


----------



## ajpruett

I've used it once already.  Can I buy the S and S tickets online or do I have to call or go to gate?  Thanks for quick response!


----------



## Metro West

ajpruett said:


> I've used it once already.  Can I buy the S and S tickets online or do I have to call or go to gate?  Thanks for quick response!


 You should be able to buy online since you have the tickets in hand. You will need the barcode on the back of the ticket.


----------



## Movingtothemouse

Hi All   My husband and I will be at Disney for a week in October and we are thinking about adding a night to go to HHN but I have a question. I LOVE Halloween and scary movies but I don't care much for haunted houses.  I just love the creepy atmosphere and the roaming actors.  Since I don't care much for haunted houses would this be a complete waste for us?  Other than the houses is there anything else to really do?

Thanks,
Tina


----------



## Mr Director

Movingtothemouse said:


> Hi All   My husband and I will be at Disney for a week in October and we are thinking about adding a night to go to HHN but I have a question. I LOVE Halloween and scary movies but I don't care much for haunted houses.  I just love the creepy atmosphere and the roaming actors.  Since I don't care much for haunted houses would this be a complete waste for us?  Other than the houses is there anything else to really do?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tina



I would say that if you are a big fan of "The Walking Dead" then it would be worth it. All of the outside scare zones will be dedicated to the series. There is also a "Rocky Horror Picture Show" and "Bill and Ted" comedy show you can watch. Also, their most popular rides like "Transformers" will be operating. 

To me though, the houses are my favorite part of HHN and I would recommend trying at least one or two.


----------



## RAPstar

From what has been hinted on the Evil Takes Root blog, they're either announcing the La Llorona maze or the original house that there's not a lot of info on, other than it having to do with the execution of a killer by electric chair.

Mama is not the source for any houses in Orlando this year.


----------



## ashearer

Am I right to say this year they are:

The Evil Dead

The Walking Dead

The Cabin in the Woods. 


How many houses are there?is there age restrictions DD is 15 although DS is 21 and will be accompanying her.


----------



## Metro West

ashearer said:


> Am I right to say this year they are:
> 
> The Evil Dead
> 
> The Walking Dead
> 
> The Cabin in the Woods.
> 
> 
> How many houses are there?is there age restrictions DD is 15 although DS is 21 and will be accompanying her.


 There should be a total of eight houses this year...only three have been announced so far. There is no age restrictions for HHN...a 15 yo should be fine in the houses.


----------



## DanniDeer

ashearer said:


> Am I right to say this year they are:
> 
> The Evil Dead
> 
> The Walking Dead
> 
> The Cabin in the Woods.
> 
> How many houses are there?is there age restrictions DD is 15 although DS is 21 and will be accompanying her.



Your DD will be fine, as long as she knows what the event is going to be like. I was 13 or 14 my first HHN!


----------



## Movingtothemouse

Mr Director said:


> I would say that if you are a big fan of "The Walking Dead" then it would be worth it. All of the outside scare zones will be dedicated to the series. There is also a "Rocky Horror Picture Show" and "Bill and Ted" comedy show you can watch. Also, their most popular rides like "Transformers" will be operating.
> 
> To me though, the houses are my favorite part of HHN and I would recommend trying at least one or two.



I love TWD so this is really cool to hear and I would enjoy seeing that.  I think we will go and I may even check out a few houses.

Thanks


----------



## lili1126

How does stay and scream work?

So, my friends and I are staying at the Royal Pacific in October for HHN...I have a question about stay and scream....can you go the park and then leave, go back to the hotel and then to the holding area with your stay and scream ticket? OR do you have to stay in the park the entire time?

I'm asking because we'd like to do Islands of adventure on the Saturday we're there and then do HHN that night (we're also doing HHN the night before) but I don't think I can stay in the park all day until 2am....and we'll definitely be staying till the end of the night for HHN.

If anyone can clarify this for me that would be great! 

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

lili1126 said:


> How does stay and scream work?
> 
> So, my friends and I are staying at the Royal Pacific in October for HHN...I have a question about stay and scream....can you go the park and then leave, go back to the hotel and then to the holding area with your stay and scream ticket? OR do you have to stay in the park the entire time?
> 
> I'm asking because we'd like to do Islands of adventure on the Saturday we're there and then do HHN that night (we're also doing HHN the night before) but I don't think I can stay in the park all day until 2am....and we'll definitely be staying till the end of the night for HHN.
> 
> If anyone can clarify this for me that would be great!
> 
> Thanks!



_you can leave and reenter the park if you have the park to park tickets.
leave ioa and return to your hotel, but be back at the studios before 4:50 so you can enter the park.
go directly to the stay and scream area at the studios.
if you are not in the park before 5:00, there is another way for you to enter for the SnS area.

in the past years, there is a special entrance for onsite hotel guests.
you are allowed to enter through it at specific times.
think it was 6-8:00.



_


----------



## patrickpiteo

lili1126 said:


> How does stay and scream work?
> 
> So, my friends and I are staying at the Royal Pacific in October for HHN...I have a question about stay and scream....can you go the park and then leave, go back to the hotel and then to the holding area with your stay and scream ticket? OR do you have to stay in the park the entire time?
> 
> I'm asking because we'd like to do Islands of adventure on the Saturday we're there and then do HHN that night (we're also doing HHN the night before) but I don't think I can stay in the park all day until 2am....and we'll definitely be staying till the end of the night for HHN.
> 
> If anyone can clarify this for me that would be great!
> 
> Thanks!



Just make it back before they close the park before 4 pm I think.  Did that last year park morning back to hotel nap back to park to holding area... The best way to go...


----------



## lili1126

thanks!  confused though...I have to have the ticket that allows me to go to both parks? Is that because HHN is held at Universal and we wanted to do Islands of Adventure so stay and scream won't work if you're only going to Islands of Adventure?  Just wanted to make sure I'm understanding this...


----------



## patrickpiteo

macraven said:


> you can leave and reenter the park if you have the park to park tickets.
> leave ioa and return to your hotel, but be back at the studios before 4:50 so you can enter the park.
> go directly to the stay and scream area at the studios.
> if you are not in the park before 5:00, there is another way for you to enter for the SnS area.
> 
> in the past years, there is a special entrance for onsite hotel guests.
> you are allowed to enter through it at specific times.
> think it was 6-8:00.



Better to be on holding area before.. Did the early entrance  one year had to wait on line to get in..
Holding area  your ready to go hit the houses with little or no lines...


----------



## patrickpiteo

lili1126 said:


> thanks!  confused though...I have to have the ticket that allows me to go to both parks? Is that because HHN is held at Universal and we wanted to do Islands of Adventure so stay and scream won't work if you're only going to Islands of Adventure?  Just wanted to make sure I'm understanding this...



Yes you need 2 park ticket or one if you do the studios. And as PP said its 5 pm I got there early by 4 last year.. You hang out in the pen with the cool people  LOL ...


----------



## Dillianmarie

I would definitely recommend you buy The Express ticket so you can skip the lines (once) at each house... The lines could take so long it will be scarier than the themed houses!!!


----------



## lili1126

Ok, thanks everyone!  I appreciate the advice...it's my first time at HHN!  I'm terrified and excited all at the same time! LOL I can't wait...it's going to be a BLAST!


----------



## lili1126

Dillianmarie said:


> I would definitely recommend you buy The Express ticket so you can skip the lines (once) at each house... The lines could take so long it will be scarier than the themed houses!!!



Thanks Dillianmarie,  we're going 2 nights in a row...so we're just hoping to see everything in the 2 nights we're there...I don't think we're buying express passes...I'm going with 13 people it's hard to get everyone to do the same thing.


----------



## macraven

lili1126 said:


> thanks!  confused though...I have to have the ticket that allows me to go to both parks? Is that because HHN is held at Universal and we wanted to do Islands of Adventure so stay and scream won't work if you're only going to Islands of Adventure?  Just wanted to make sure I'm understanding this...



_you need a park ticket to enter the studios to get to the SnS area.

the hhn ticket allows you to be there for the hard ticket event.
the day ticket allows you to enter the park.

if you have park to park tickets, you can do ioa in the day and return before 5:00 to the studios to enter the park.

if you have a one park ticket only, you can't do both parks that day even if all you need to do is go to the SnS section.

as a hotel guest, you don't need a park ticket to enter the park at 6:00 to go to the SnS holding area.
you show your hotel card and your hhn ticket at that special gate to enter the park at 6:00._


----------



## lili1126

macraven said:


> _you need a park ticket to enter the studios to get to the SnS area.
> 
> the hhn ticket allows you to be there for the hard ticket event.
> the day ticket allows you to enter the park.
> 
> if you have park to park tickets, you can do ioa in the day and return before 5:00 to the studios to enter the park.
> 
> if you have a one park ticket only, you can't do both parks that day even if all you need to do is go to the SnS section.
> 
> as a hotel guest, you don't need a park ticket to enter the park at 6:00 to go to the SnS holding area.
> you show your hotel card and your hhn ticket at that special gate to enter the park at 6:00._





Thanks!  this is very helpful....I don't think we'll do the stay and scream option...(but that all could change by October!)


----------



## macraven

_lili, you stated above that you are doing hhn on a friday and saturday.


it would be best for you to be in the park before 5:00, and go to the SnS holding area that day .


i have seen lines start to form before 5:00 outside the entrance gate of the park in past years for certain days of the week.

those without a park ticket, do come early and stand in line to wait for the 6:30 opening for hhn.

if you are not in the early portion of that wait line, you could be held up for a good 20 minutes before you go thru the metal detectors to enter the studios.

it would be faster for you to use the special hotel entrance and not stand in the regular line then.
no park ticket is needed, only your hhn ticket and onsite hotel card._


----------



## lili1126

macraven said:


> _lili, you stated above that you are doing hhn on a friday and saturday.
> 
> 
> it would be best for you to be in the park before 5:00, and go to the SnS holding area that day .
> 
> 
> i have seen lines start to form before 5:00 outside the entrance gate of the park in past years for certain days of the week.
> 
> those without a park ticket, do come early and stand in line to wait for the 6:30 opening for hhn.
> 
> if you are not in the early portion of that wait line, you could be held up for a good 20 minutes before you go thru the metal detectors to enter the studios.
> 
> it would be faster for you to use the special hotel entrance and not stand in the regular line then.
> no park ticket is needed, only your hhn ticket and onsite hotel card._




Thanks macraven!!  I think that's what we will do!


----------



## DisneyMissy318

I had posted earlier in this thread about the US/IOA/HHN combo tickets we had ordered from Undercover Tourist in the past.  I have been patiently waiting for them to become available on the UT website - no luck yet.  However, I did find a BETTER ticket at:

https://www.orlandoattractions.com/tickets/ticket/view/344/105

Unlimited admission to US/IOA/Citywalk with HHN on specific nights (no Saturdays) for 14 days!  Cost is $213.07 included tax (free shipping)!  The tickets we bought last year were 3-day 2-park passes (2012 cost from UT was $203.95).

Here are the details (copied from site):

The 2-Park Bonus with Halloween Horror Nights® Combo Ticket gives you admission to Universal Studios Florida®, Universals Islands of Adventure® and Universal CityWalk® for fourteen (14) consecutive days which includes the first day any portion of the ticket is used PLUS admission to Halloween Horror Nights on any of the following dates which fall within the 14 consecutive day period:

September 20, 26, 27, 29

October 3, 4, 6, 10, 11, 13, 16, 17, 18, 20, 23, 24, 25, 27, 31

November 1

Not valid for Saturday Halloween Horror Night events.


Just wanted to share the info!  There is a box at checkout for a promo code - so looking around for one of those before I place the order - but very excited!


----------



## lili1126

Thanks Everyone!

One more question....do we need a park ticket to go to Citywalk?  We're planning on going to dinner somewhere on Citywalk the day we land...if i remember correctly, isn't that BEFORE the entrance to the parks?


----------



## macraven

lili1126 said:


> Thanks Everyone!
> 
> One more question....do we need a park ticket to go to Citywalk?  We're planning on going to dinner somewhere on Citywalk the day we land...if i remember correctly, isn't that BEFORE the entrance to the parks?



_city walk is free to everyone.
yes, it is that section of stores, restaurants, stands, etc prior to entering the park.


at some of the restaurants, a cover charge begins at 9:00 pm, if you are there for the entertainment.

some places it might be later, and some places will waive it if you are there eating dinnner.


at Bob Marleys last year, they started to announce the cover charge would start at 9 but those eating did not have that charge if they left after their meal was done._


----------



## lili1126

Great thanks!  We're hoping to go to Margaritaville!


----------



## Marquibiri

It's been another year that I am disappointed with the website....

Check out the HHN site for Universal Studios Singapore (it's great!). What's happening to the Orlando one???

http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com.sg/#home

Howl-o-Scream site is also much better (as it has been the last few years)..

http://seaworldparks.com/en/howloscream-tampa?source=fromportal

Come on, snap out of it HHN Orlando!  

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## sonofanarchy

What is the Stay & Scream area I keep seeing? Is this for people that already have tickets to the event that night?


----------



## macraven

sonofanarchy said:


> What is the Stay & Scream area I keep seeing? Is this for people that already have tickets to the event that night?



_it is the holding area for those that are in the park during the day and plan to stay for hhn.

if you have a day ticket and the hhn ticket, you do not have to leave the park and wait in the long line to enter at 6:30.

the park closes at 5:00 and security does a sweep to have all leave the park.
you either leave or show your hhn ticket and go to a holding area.


many times the all clear is given and those in the holding area/stay and scream area, are allowed to start the houses early.
i have done this many times and have been released, depending on the day of the week, between 5:35 to 6:00.

3 houses will be set up for those doing the early start for that night.

no additional charge to go to the stay and scream area.

last year there were other holding areas a person could wait at.


it's a good thing to stay in the park on the hhn nights.

the lines can become long to enter the park when it opens at 6:30.
_


----------



## sonofanarchy

macraven said:


> _it is the holding area for those that are in the park during the day and plan to stay for hhn.
> 
> if you have a day ticket and the hhn ticket, you do not have to leave the park and wait in the long line to enter at 6:30.
> 
> the park closes at 5:00 and security does a sweep to have all leave the park.
> you either leave or show your hhn ticket and go to a holding area.
> 
> 
> many times the all clear is given and those in the holding area/stay and scream area, are allowed to start the houses early.
> i have done this many times and have been released, depending on the day of the week, between 5:35 to 6:00.
> 
> 3 houses will be set up for those doing the early start for that night.
> 
> no additional charge to go to the stay and scream area.
> 
> last year there were other holding areas a person could wait at.
> 
> 
> it's a good thing to stay in the park on the hhn nights.
> 
> the lines can become long to enter the park when it opens at 6:30.
> _



So the event starts at 6:30 each night?

That's good to know. Probably head back to the hotel for a nap in the afternoon, then head back on over around 4:00 to make sure we're there. Even though we've got Express, sounds like a good idea to be there early.

BTW, thanks for all your great information on HHN! Very much appreciated. This is my 1st one, and you've been a tremendous source of info for me!


----------



## macraven

sonofanarchy said:


> So the event starts at 6:30 each night?
> 
> That's good to know. Probably head back to the hotel for a nap in the afternoon, then head back on over around 4:00 to make sure we're there. Even though we've got Express, sounds like a good idea to be there early.
> 
> BTW, thanks for all your great information on HHN! Very much appreciated. This is my 1st one, and you've been a tremendous source of info for me!



_i love hhn virgins..........!

and i love the show Sons of Anarchy...


the people in the holding areas are allowed to start the hhn adventure once the all clear has been given to the staff.

chances are you will be released around 6 and will be able to do 3 houses.
they will be fully staffed and ready for you......

you can stay ahead of the crowd by this early start.

only those inside the park get this perk of starting early.


don't use your express pass for the houses until the lines are long.

i use my ep later in the evening when the place is dark.
those first 3 houses you do will seem different when you repeat them with your ep.


glad i could help and others here love to help too.

ask any question you wish.
one of us will know the answer._


----------



## sonofanarchy

So, does EP only work once per house? How about rides?

Another thing I thought of - Which restaurants stay open?


----------



## patster734

Marquibiri said:


> It's been another year that I am disappointed with the website....
> 
> Check out the HHN site for Universal Studios Singapore (it's great!). What's happening to the Orlando one???
> 
> http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com.sg/#home
> 
> Howl-o-Scream site is also much better (as it has been the last few years)..
> 
> http://seaworldparks.com/en/howloscream-tampa?source=fromportal
> 
> Come on, snap out of it HHN Orlando!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



It does appear that the creative minds that used to create original and exciting themes and the HHN website for Orlando are now working in Singapore.



sonofanarchy said:


> So, does EP only work once per house? How about rides?
> 
> Another thing I thought of - Which restaurants stay open?



Yes, EP is only good for each house and ride just once.  

I expect that the restaurants that will be open during HHNs are Louie's, Finnegan's, Monster's Cafe, Mel's and the new Simpson's food court.


----------



## sonofanarchy

OT, but the Simpsons food court is the coolest thing. Unfortunately, it's a rip-off and the food sucks.


----------



## macraven

_haven't been to checkit out yet.
from what i have read, not too keen on the burger with the liquid cheese.



i'm looking forward to the big donut...........
and, i'm not sharing._


----------



## TaylorsDad

DisneyMissy318 said:


> I had posted earlier in this thread about the US/IOA/HHN combo tickets we had ordered from Undercover Tourist in the past.  I have been patiently waiting for them to become available on the UT website - no luck yet.  However, I did find a BETTER ticket at:
> 
> https://www.orlandoattractions.com/tickets/ticket/view/344/105
> 
> Unlimited admission to US/IOA/Citywalk with HHN on specific nights (no Saturdays) for 14 days!  Cost is $213.07 included tax (free shipping)!  The tickets we bought last year were 3-day 2-park passes (2012 cost from UT was $203.95).
> 
> Here are the details (copied from site):
> 
> The 2-Park Bonus with Halloween Horror Nights® Combo Ticket gives you admission to Universal Studios Florida®, Universals Islands of Adventure® and Universal CityWalk® for fourteen (14) consecutive days which includes the first day any portion of the ticket is used PLUS admission to Halloween Horror Nights on any of the following dates which fall within the 14 consecutive day period:
> 
> September 20, 26, 27, 29
> 
> October 3, 4, 6, 10, 11, 13, 16, 17, 18, 20, 23, 24, 25, 27, 31
> 
> November 1
> 
> Not valid for Saturday Halloween Horror Night events.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share the info!  There is a box at checkout for a promo code - so looking around for one of those before I place the order - but very excited!



Does it sound like it only includes any one night of HHN listed or any/all nights of HHN listed. If it would be good for muptiple HHN nights listed it would be just what our friends may be interested in purchasing for their visit with us.


----------



## lili1126

macraven said:


> _i love hhn virgins..........!
> 
> and i love the show Sons of Anarchy...
> 
> 
> the people in the holding areas are allowed to start the hhn adventure once the all clear has been given to the staff.
> 
> chances are you will be released around 6 and will be able to do 3 houses.
> they will be fully staffed and ready for you......
> 
> you can stay ahead of the crowd by this early start.
> 
> only those inside the park get this perk of starting early.
> 
> 
> don't use your express pass for the houses until the lines are long.
> 
> i use my ep later in the evening when the place is dark.
> those first 3 houses you do will seem different when you repeat them with your ep.
> 
> 
> glad i could help and others here love to help too.
> 
> ask any question you wish.
> one of us will know the answer._






Ok so since I'm staying on property, how does that work since I won't be doing stay and scream??  There's a separate holding area for guests who are staying on property? or am I making that up in my head? LOL!


----------



## patrickpiteo

sonofanarchy said:


> OT, but the Simpsons food court is the coolest thing. Unfortunately, it's a rip-off and the food sucks.



Even the waffle and chicken sandwich  LOL
Was looking forward to one..


----------



## macraven

lili1126 said:


> Ok so since I'm staying on property, how does that work since I won't be doing stay and scream??  There's a separate holding area for guests who are staying on property? or am I making that up in my head? LOL!



_on site hotel guests can use the park "hotel" entrance between 6-8 for entering the park to go to S&S.


*once hhn begins to the public, there is no S&S holding area.
*
this is how it has been in past years.
we have not recieved any official info yet if this hotel perk will continue for this years hhn.

the hotel guests do not have a separate S&S holding area.
but, they are allowed to go to that holding area if it is still open when they arrive.

no one has to go early to the holding area.
you have the option of leaving the park and returning later when hhn is opened.


when the park closes at 5:00 on hhn nights, everyone has to clear the park.
security checks are everywhere.
only those that are in the holding areas are allowed to stay in the park.


if a person has the hhn tix, they can stay in a section in the park that is supervised by TM's.
you enter it by showing your hhn ticket.
that section is called the holding area or the Stay and Scream area.
it's roped off and all stay inside that area.


if you stay onsite and don't want to go to hhn until after it begins, that is fine.





_


----------



## lili1126

macraven said:


> _on site hotel guests can use the park "hotel" entrance between 6-8 for entering the park to go to S&S.
> 
> 
> *once hhn begins to the public, there is no S&S holding area.
> *
> this is how it has been in past years.
> we have not recieved any official info yet if this hotel perk will continue for this years hhn.
> 
> the hotel guests do not have a separate S&S holding area.
> but, they are allowed to go to that holding area if it is still open when they arrive.
> 
> no one has to go early to the holding area.
> you have the option of leaving the park and returning later when hhn is opened.
> 
> 
> when the park closes at 5:00 on hhn nights, everyone has to clear the park.
> security checks are everywhere.
> only those that are in the holding areas are allowed to stay in the park.
> 
> 
> if a person has the hhn tix, they can stay in a section in the park that is supervised by TM's.
> you enter it by showing your hhn ticket.
> that section is called the holding area or the Stay and Scream area.
> it's roped off and all stay inside that area.
> 
> 
> if you stay onsite and don't want to go to hhn until after it begins, that is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _





THANKS MACRAVEN!!  You're a bundle full of knowledge!  I appreicate all of your advice/help!


----------



## macraven

lili1126 said:


> THANKS MACRAVEN!!  You're a bundle full of knowledge!  I appreicate all of your advice/help!




_thanx_


_you'll be a pro after your hhn visit this year!

next season, you'll be helping the hhn virgins._


----------



## Victoria3

sonofanarchy said:


> OT, but the Simpsons food court is the coolest thing. Unfortunately, it's a rip-off and the food sucks.



How is it a rip-off?

I've quite enjoyed the food there. I guess different strokes.


----------



## DisneyMissy318

TaylorsDad said:


> Does it sound like it only includes any one night of HHN listed or any/all nights of HHN listed. If it would be good for muptiple HHN nights listed it would be just what our friends may be interested in purchasing for their visit with us.



We did not have this exact ticket last year - but a combo ticket - and you could go as many times as you liked.  Our ticket was a three day pass and we went to HHN on all three nights that we were at the parks the same day.  This one is worded a little differently.  Something I will definitely check on.

** Edited - I just called OrlandoAttractions - the rep confirmed that it's unlimited admissions to HHN during the first 14 days of use (on the eligible nights, again, not including Saturdays).

As another update - Undercover Tourist listed their US/HHN combo tickets this morning as well.  Their ticket has CHANGED from the ones I purchased last year.  It's still a 3 day park to park, but only includes ONE night of HHN - not 3 as we had last year.  I emailed them to confirm and was told that US changed the offering.

So... I will be purchasing the US/IOA/HHN Orlandoattractions.com tickets and hoping it's all good.  (Just in case, I'll have $$ available to purchase S&S for two nights if necessary!

Whew - who thought it would be so difficult to work out tickets??


----------



## ThinkTink09

I was hoping someone could help me figure out which ticket to buy for HHN this year. 

We usually buy a 1 day park ticket with S&S plus an express pass, but this year we are just heading over to the studios for HHN. I would like to go on October 6th and get an express pass. 

If I'm understanding the tickets correctly...should we buy ROF ($72.99) and then add an express pass for 10/6 ($69.99)? This would be $142. The ROF with express added ticket option is $184. I'm guessing because the express can be used each day you visit? Since we are just visiting the on the 6th, is this my best plan, or am i figuring this wrong??

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## lili1126

I just got off the phone (TWICE) with the HHN ticket purchase number (LOL or whatever you'd like to call it...).

Just to keep everyone in the loop...They clarified for me that you CAN go to Islands of Adventure during the day and still do the stay and scream for HHN.  My friends and I didn't want to purchase a ticket to Universal since we will be there 2 nights in a row for HHN....we really only want to do IOA during the day...but I was told both times I called that you can go to IOA and still get the stay and scream discount...Oh but one more thing they said you have to buy these two things together....


----------



## macraven

_i guess they are going to have the same set up as in some past years then.

wait in a section at ioa and when time comes, released to the studios side when the holding areas are released.


that's been done before and from what you said, it will happen again for this year._


----------



## wdw_monster

hey there!
We just moved to Kissimmee about a week ago and having family come visit in September. I was just wondering if I am able to purchase Halloween Horror Night Florida resident tickets for our family also. I know I can't do it for Disney, hoping universal is more lenient.


----------



## macraven

_lucky you!

move to florida 3 weeks ago and already the family is coming to stay with you.



i don't have an answer about the floridian residency proof but if you call guest services / UO, they would be up to date to tell you what you would need in order to buy the fl discounted tickets._


----------



## Metro West

wdw_monster said:


> hey there!
> We just moved to Kissimmee about a week ago and having family come visit in September. I was just wondering if I am able to purchase Halloween Horror Night Florida resident tickets for our family also. I know I can't do it for Disney, hoping universal is more lenient.


 Welcome to the Orlando area! Now for the bad news...you cannot purchase FL resident tickets for non-FL residents and you must present official FL issued identification to purchase for yourself. What you want to do is buy an AP and then you CAN purchase tickets at a discount for your family and friends regardless of where they live.


----------



## wdw_monster

Oh ok I was planning on buy a pass so that's some news

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Metro West

wdw_monster said:


> Oh ok I was planning on buy a pass so that's some news


 The AP discounts for HHN are fabulous.


----------



## DCTooTall

lili1126 said:


> I just got off the phone (TWICE) with the HHN ticket purchase number (LOL or whatever you'd like to call it...).
> 
> Just to keep everyone in the loop...They clarified for me that you CAN go to Islands of Adventure during the day and still do the stay and scream for HHN.  My friends and I didn't want to purchase a ticket to Universal since we will be there 2 nights in a row for HHN....we really only want to do IOA during the day...but I was told both times I called that you can go to IOA and still get the stay and scream discount...Oh but one more thing they said you have to buy these two things together....





macraven said:


> _i guess they are going to have the same set up as in some past years then.
> 
> wait in a section at ioa and when time comes, released to the studios side when the holding areas are released.
> 
> 
> that's been done before and from what you said, it will happen again for this year._




*OR...*

   They could be simply talking about being able to qualify for the "Stay and Scream" Discounted tickets....  but not about the "Stay and Scream" holding pen.

All you need to qualify for the discount is existing park admission.  You don't actually have to be in the park though with that ticket.   you DO however need to be in the park to utilize the holding pen.

(Example:   I Could buy a 2 day Universal Studios Ticket.  With this Ticket I could buy 2 Stay and Scream discounted tickets.

Thursday - Visit Universal studios.  Go to the holding pen at 5 and attend Halloween horror Nights.

Friday  -  Pool day at the resort.   Use my Halloween horror Night's 2nd ticket [purchased at the discount] to enter from the front gate at 6:30 when it's opened to the public.

Saturday - Go to IOA.   Spend the night at Citywalk.)


----------



## DanniDeer

okay, question time..

My bf and I are officially Universal Passholders [as of two days ago!!], and while we've been to HHN before, it hasn't been as passholders.

Would we be able to use the Stay and Scream holding pen, if we're in Universal around 3 or 4?
We're getting the Frequent Fear passes.


----------



## Metro West

DanniDeer said:


> okay, question time..
> 
> My bf and I are officially Universal Passholders [as of two days ago!!], and while we've been to HHN before, it hasn't been as passholders.
> 
> Would we be able to use the Stay and Scream holding pen, if we're in Universal around 3 or 4?
> We're getting the Frequent Fear passes.


 Yes...to enter the holding areas you have to be in the park before it closes at 5PM. Your AP lets you in the park so you're good.


----------



## DanniDeer

Metro West said:


> Yes...to enter the holding areas you have to be in the park before it closes at 5PM. Your AP lets you in the park so you're good.




awesome, thanks!
I kind of assumed that, but figured I'd check here.


----------



## ThinkTink09

ThinkTink09 said:
			
		

> I was hoping someone could help me figure out which ticket to buy for HHN this year.
> 
> We usually buy a 1 day park ticket with S&S plus an express pass, but this year we are just heading over to the studios for HHN. I would like to go on October 6th and get an express pass.
> 
> If I'm understanding the tickets correctly...should we buy ROF ($72.99) and then add an express pass for 10/6 ($69.99)? This would be $142. The ROF with express added ticket option is $184. I'm guessing because the express can be used each day you visit? Since we are just visiting the on the 6th, is this my best plan, or am i figuring this wrong??
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!



Can anyone help? I can't find the answer...thank you!


----------



## Metro West

ThinkTink09 said:


> If I'm understanding the tickets correctly...should we buy ROF ($72.99) and then add an express pass for 10/6 ($69.99)? This would be $142. The ROF with express added ticket option is $184. I'm guessing because the express can be used each day you visit? Since we are just visiting the on the 6th, is this my best plan, or am i figuring this wrong??
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!


 If purchasing the ROF with Express for one night is cheaper, do it! For HHN tickets it's usually cheaper to buy either the ROF or the FFP...which is what I get every year. I don't do Express any more...it's too expensive.


----------



## macraven

ThinkTink09 said:


> Can anyone help? I can't find the answer...thank you!



_if you are basing the costs off the general admission, i see that the rof is valid for including oct 6th


$72.99 for the rof
$69.99 for the sunday express pass

$142.98  plus tax is the cost of that sunday for you by your calculations.


i am assuming you have the day ticket for the studios as you stated you will be in the park that day.


if you have the day ticket, you do not have to leave the park when it closes at 5:00.  you go to the holding area for hhn.


if you are not in the park that day, but buy the hhn ticket and express, you will have to wait in the line to enter the park at the main gate at the studios.


you need a park ticket in order to go to the holding area when the park closes.


i hope i have not confused you.
have only had one cup of coffee when i started this._


----------



## ThinkTink09

Thanks for the responses metro and macraven! 

I can't believe its cheaper to buy a multi day pass than a 1 day pass..can't quite wrap my mind around that! Lol

We're not going to the parks, just HHN on the 6th. I want to get everything in so I'll get an express pass (though the price is outrageous!)

Can't wait!! My sister is a huge walking dead fan so we're both pretty psyched! Thanks again


----------



## Planogirl

I just got an email that Insidious will be featured in Hollywood. It would be very, very cool if Orlando uses this theme too.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Planogirl said:


> I just got an email that Insidious will be featured in Hollywood. It would be very, very cool if Orlando uses this theme too.



Agree cool but think its only gonna be in Hollywood...


----------



## RAPstar

Planogirl said:


> I just got an email that Insidious will be featured in Hollywood. It would be very, very cool if Orlando uses this theme too.



All of the shared properties have already been revealed (The Walking Dead and Evil Dead). Hollywood won't have The Cabin in the Woods.

Also, for those who haven't heard, HHN Orlando is having a reveal week next week. New details will be released every night at midnight starting Monday I believe.


----------



## imprint

Planogirl said:


> I just got an email that Insidious will be featured in Hollywood. It would be very, very cool if Orlando uses this theme too.



Hollywood is also going to have a house based on the music of Black Sabbath.  I would really like that, so maybe if it's good we'll see it in Orlando next year.


----------



## Marquibiri

RAPstar said:


> HHN Orlando is having a reveal week next week. New details will be released every night at midnight starting Monday I believe.



It's about time... they're so slowww.   

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## HollowGrl

Hello!
So, this year is going to be our first time at HHN. We have bought our Frequent Fear w/ Express tickets online, and we will have to pick them up at the will call kiosk. We will be there for three nights ^^
I am a little bit confused about the express feature, will we need to pick up a different express pass each night that we attend? I mean, since it's only valid for 1 time for every house/ride each night, how do they know how many times we've done the express line for each house/ride if it's the same FF+Express ticket every night?

Hope someone understands what I mean, I know it sounds confusing  English is not my first language btw so it's probably my fault, thanks in advance.


----------



## Metro West

HollowGrl said:


> I am a little bit confused about the express feature, will we need to pick up a different express pass each night that we attend? I mean, since it's only valid for 1 time for every house/ride each night, how do they know how many times we've done the express line for each house/ride if it's the same FF+Express ticket every night?
> 
> Hope someone understands what I mean, I know it sounds confusing  English is not my first language btw so it's probably my fault, thanks in advance.


 The EP is built into your ticket and will be used every night. You won't pick up an additional ticket each night but just make sure your ticket says "Frequent Fear Pass w/Express" on it. The ticket will be scanned at the entrance of each queue.


----------



## HollowGrl

Metro West said:


> The EP is built into your ticket and will be used every night. You won't pick up an additional ticket each night but just make sure your ticket says "Frequent Fear Pass w/Express" on it. The ticket will be scanned at the entrance of each queue.



Thank you so much! Now it makes sense


----------



## lesos69

I am sure I read somewhere I could. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## DanniDeer

so the first hint for reveal week was released...

it's looking like La Llorona...


----------



## Metro West

lesos69 said:


> I am sure I read somewhere I could. Can anyone confirm this?


 Yes...since you will have the park ticket in hand, you can add the HHN ticket at the Stay & Scream discount. You do not have to use the ticket the same night you buy it...it can be for any night.


----------



## lesos69

Thanks! Do I just do that at the Parks or do I do it in advance somehow?


----------



## JessicaR

la llorna? Is that the next reveal?


----------



## macraven

JessicaR said:


> la llorna? Is that the next reveal?


----------



## Planogirl

La Llorona is a fun legend. They could do some great things with that story line.

Interesting film clip on the website.


----------



## MRAven

The hint in spanish gave it away.  La Llorona/Mama to me are pretty much the same thing exept for the constant wining and crying (Left4Dead witch)  

So far I'm 100% happy . I hope I don't regret dedicating only one night to this event.


----------



## Marquibiri

I've seen lots of la Llorona vids on youtube from HHN Hollywood.. The house looks creep!





Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## RAPstar

My my my my Llorona. Tee hee

Also, for anyone curious, despite my parody lyric, La Llorona is pronounced more like La Yorona. Just think of the two L's like the L's in tortilla.


----------



## Metro West

lesos69 said:


> Thanks! Do I just do that at the Parks or do I do it in advance somehow?


 Adding it at the park is the easiest way.


----------



## JessicaR

la llorna looks good to me too. How many times did Hollywood use her? Twice?


----------



## RAPstar

JessicaR said:


> la llorna looks good to me too. How many times did Hollywood use her? Twice?


----------



## waltmick

Have a question. My dad would like to go to HHN but has a bad knee and can't walk very far. Are the houses accessible for a wheelchair? 

Thanks, Bob


----------



## macraven

_they have been in the past so i would think they would be also wc accessible for this year.


i used one once and it was fine.


the power chairs or evc wouldn't be able to fit but push wc would work._


----------



## crostorfer

macraven said:


> _if you are basing the costs off the general admission, i see that the rof is valid for including oct 6th
> 
> 
> $72.99 for the rof
> $69.99 for the sunday express pass
> 
> $142.98  plus tax is the cost of that sunday for you by your calculations.
> 
> 
> i am assuming you have the day ticket for the studios as you stated you will be in the park that day.
> 
> 
> if you have the day ticket, you do not have to leave the park when it closes at 5:00.  you go to the holding area for hhn.
> 
> 
> if you are not in the park that day, but buy the hhn ticket and express, you will have to wait in the line to enter the park at the main gate at the studios.
> 
> 
> you need a park ticket in order to go to the holding area when the park closes.
> 
> 
> i hope i have not confused you.
> have only had one cup of coffee when i started this._



I apologize if this has been asked before, and it probably has more than once, where exactly is the holding area for day guests who have been in the park all day and are just waiting for the party to start?


----------



## macraven

crostorfer said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before, and it probably has more than once, where exactly is the holding area for day guests who have been in the park all day and are just waiting for the party to start?



_last year there were a few different locations for the stay and scream holding area.

if it is the same for this hhn season, i'm assuming Finnegans area will be used.
the other area that was used last year was between the main merch store and ride.

all TM's will direct you to one of the holding areas when park closing begins.


UO hasn't yet stated where the holding areas will be this year.

_


----------



## goofyfigment

Last year I was in a holding area by animal actors stadium


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Last year I was in a holding area by animal actors stadium



_yea, i remember that holding area.
i knew there was one somewhere near the ET ride.

did it one year but prefered the Finnegans area as the 3 houses that open at 6:00 were closer to that holding area_


----------



## goofyfigment

We did finnegans the first night and the other on the second night.


----------



## lesos69

Metro West said:


> Adding it at the park is the easiest way.



Thank you!


----------



## DanniDeer

I'm not sure how I feel about this one...hopefully it's good, though!


----------



## meryll83

I'm probably getting paranoid now, but I was directed to a survey from the HHN site and it had a couple of questions around how concerned you were the event would sell out and if you knew it was likely to would you book earlier.
I can't book until the night we want to go as I need to first activate my AP to then get discounted tickets - it won't have sold out will it?!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RAPstar

New house announced. After Life: Death's Revenge, which will be this year's 3-D house


"Witness the brutal vengeance of his victims as they turn his afterlife into an inescapable hell... 

This fall, 2000 volts of electricity are going to send serial killer, Bobby The Blade Galleta into a horrific realm of suffering at HHN23 in this new, original haunted house, Afterlife: Deaths Vengeance."


----------



## Metro West

meryll83 said:


> I can't book until the night we want to go as I need to first activate my AP to then get discounted tickets - it won't have sold out will it?!


 I seriously doubt any night will completely sell out.


----------



## Dynamoliz

Do you think it is a good plan to making dinner ressies at Finnegan's for about 4:30 when I Stay & Scream?


----------



## crostorfer

Dynamoliz said:


> Do you think it is a good plan to making dinner ressies at Finnegan's for about 4:30 when I Stay & Scream?



I was wondering the same thing. A reservation between 4:30 and 5.


----------



## Dynamoliz

crostorfer said:


> I was wondering the same thing. A reservation between 4:30 and 5.



I don't think we'll be ready to eat any earlier than 4:30 but if we aren't finished by the time they are letting people into the houses my family will be glaring at me!


----------



## patster734

Dynamoliz said:


> Do you think it is a good plan to making dinner ressies at Finnegan's for about 4:30 when I Stay & Scream?





crostorfer said:


> I was wondering the same thing. A reservation between 4:30 and 5.



Yes, you can make the reservation on opentable.com.  Otherwise, you probably won't get a table until a few minutes before release and will be eating/drinking when the release occurs.  I have one for 4:15 for my HHNs date.


----------



## Dynamoliz

patster734 said:


> Yes, you can make the reservation on opentable.com.  Otherwise, you probably won't get a table until a few minutes before release and will be eating/drinking when the release occurs.  I have one for 4:15 for my HHNs date.



Thanks! On your advice I've just made a ressie for 4:15.


----------



## patster734

Dynamoliz said:


> Thanks! On your advice I've just made a ressie for 4:15.





Last year, we didn't have a reservation and got seated about 15 minutes before the release.  We were still drinking and waiting for our bill when the release occurred.  I learned my lesson.


----------



## RAPstar

We had a ridiculously slow server one year and missed the release. But out of 3 nights that was the only time it happened.


----------



## BuddyThomas

What's "the release"?


----------



## patrickpiteo

BuddyThomas said:


> What's "the release"?



The run lol from the pen to the houses when they drop the rope and release you...


----------



## meryll83

Greats minds think alike, we have a 4.15 ressie too.
Is it around 6pm they let us into the wild?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## macraven

_usually in that time frame.

kind of depends on the date.


one time, and only one time on a saturday, we weren't released until 6:14._


----------



## RAPstar

Was that the time we were there and it was pouring rain like all night? God that was a long night.


----------



## BuddyThomas

patrickpiteo said:


> The run lol from the pen to the houses when they drop the rope and release you...



Thanks for the answer......but......."the pen"? LOL, that doesn't sound very pleasant and neither does dinner at 4PM.

Do you think it is necessary to be in this pen if we buy the Express Pass? 

Thanks again.


----------



## patrickpiteo

BuddyThomas said:


> Thanks for the answer......but......."the pen"? LOL, that doesn't sound very pleasant and neither does dinner at 4PM.
> 
> Do you think it is necessary to be in this pen if we buy the Express Pass?
> 
> Thanks again.



You hang have a drink mingle with all the crazies good time very laid back.


----------



## Metro West

BuddyThomas said:


> Thanks for the answer......but......."the pen"? LOL, that doesn't sound very pleasant and neither does dinner at 4PM.
> 
> Do you think it is necessary to be in this pen if we buy the Express Pass?
> 
> Thanks again.


 The holding area by Finnegan's is quite nice...that's where I always go. They have a beverage cart set up with drinks and snacks for purchase and lots of shady places to sit out of the sun. Last year was the busiest I've seen the holding area. I remember the days when the Boneyard was used before the Universal Music Plaza was built. That area was very uncomfortable...all concrete, nowhere to sit and not much to do. The Delancey Street holding area is the best.

You wouldn't necessarily need to do Stay & Scream if you have Express but you would be able to do 3-4 houses before the general public makes it back there...therefore saving your Express for a second trip to those houses. If the line is under 20 minutes, don't use the Express...do the standby line and then come back when it's really busy. 

I rarely eat dinner before HHN but sometimes I arrive around 4PM and head to Louie's then over to the holding area. Finnegan's is very busy right before HHN and you run the risk of not being ready to go when the holding area is released into the park.


----------



## BuddyThomas

Well you guys rock! Thanks for all of this seriously awesome info. I really appreciate it and will make a 4PM res at Finnigans, much to my partner's horror, but then again, it is Horror Night, so it's kind of appropriate. Thanks again you guys!


----------



## Tinachichi

Is there anyway to buy tee shirts for this years HHNs before we get there?  I've been looking around and can't find a site that sells them.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## macraven

_if you are in the park during the day, the shops will have hhn shirts for sale once the event begins in september._


----------



## imprint

Our meal plans on HHN days:  Brunch at 10:00, Linner at 4:00, and Booze all night.  Wish I could do that every day!


----------



## agavegirl1

sooooo....like wear a tank top and buy a T-shirt when you get there?


----------



## Victoria3

I believe they'll sell them on Universal's online store when it gets closer. I think they did last year.


----------



## macraven

Victoria3 said:


> I believe they'll sell them on Universal's online store when it gets closer. I think they did last year.



_i think you are right._


----------



## RAPstar

"WARNING: In this all-new original house the train convoy has derailed and the bloodthirsty maniacs are loose.

Escaping them this time will be a hard feat&the Dogs of War return to HHN23 in this sequel house, Havoc 2: Derailed."


----------



## RAPstar

There's a Legendary Truth shirt for sale on the site right now but that's it till closer.


----------



## DanniDeer

I don't like that they're calling it an "all-new" house, when it's a sequel. I get what they mean, but I think they could have chosen better wording.

I'm sure all the houses will do their jobs and scare the crap out of me, but we just got so attached to Gothic and Dead End last year.

I'm expecting a lot from the original houses, and maybe I shouldn't.

Though, when we go this year, we'll actually have watched TWD. Aesthetically, it was a nice house last year, I just don't think I ever got scared once in it, on any night we went. We also never saw Pyramid Head any night we went through the house, which I know DBf was super disappointed about.


----------



## mischief32

I saw Pyrimad head as he ran towards me.  Scared the ..... out of me as I ran away.  My husband got a big laugh out of that.


----------



## Lemonademouth

DanniDeer said:


> I don't like that they're calling it an "all-new" house, when it's a sequel. I get what they mean, but I think they could have chosen better wording.
> 
> I'm sure all the houses will do their jobs and scare the crap out of me, but we just got so attached to Gothic and Dead End last year.
> 
> I'm expecting a lot from the original houses, and maybe I shouldn't.
> 
> Though, when we go this year, we'll actually have watched TWD. Aesthetically, it was a nice house last year, I just don't think I ever got scared once in it, on any night we went. We also never saw Pyramid Head any night we went through the house, which I know DBf was super disappointed about.



I went through it once and I saw pyramid head but all the scares were in reset mode, just scared people in front of me, now getting those behind me. It kinda sucked.


----------



## Metro West

mischief32 said:


> I saw Pyrimad head as he ran towards me.  Scared the ..... out of me as I ran away.  My husband got a big laugh out of that.


 I saw him a couple of times but only for a second...he didn't stay out to "greet" guests.


----------



## mischief32

He was after me I must say.  Followed me around the back of where he appeared from and jump out at me again.  I ran for my life....I think they like the screamers and that is me when I am scared..


----------



## RAPstar

DanniDeer said:


> I don't like that they're calling it an "all-new" house, when it's a sequel. I get what they mean, but I think they could have chosen better wording.
> 
> I'm sure all the houses will do their jobs and scare the crap out of me, but we just got so attached to Gothic and Dead End last year.
> 
> I'm expecting a lot from the original houses, and maybe I shouldn't.
> 
> Though, when we go this year, we'll actually have watched TWD. Aesthetically, it was a nice house last year, I just don't think I ever got scared once in it, on any night we went. We also never saw Pyramid Head any night we went through the house, which I know DBf was super disappointed about.



Well, technically, even tho it is a sequel, it will be all new in terms of story and layout and such.


----------



## lili1126

I might have asked this already but I don't feel like going through pages of this thread to find out if I already did...LOL!

My friends and I are going to HHN on October 18th and 19th....we're not planning on buying our tickets till the end of this month (we're going to buy them on line)....I know no one knows for sure...but they shouldn't be sold out, right?  I know it's going to be a popular weekend and that's why we want to buy our tickets early...but we should be ok at the end of this month, right?


----------



## DCTooTall

lili1126 said:


> I might have asked this already but I don't feel like going through pages of this thread to find out if I already did...LOL!
> 
> My friends and I are going to HHN on October 18th and 19th....we're not planning on buying our tickets till the end of this month (we're going to buy them on line)....I know no one knows for sure...but they shouldn't be sold out, right?  I know it's going to be a popular weekend and that's why we want to buy our tickets early...but we should be ok at the end of this month, right?



You should be fine.

  General Admission tickets are unlikely to sell out completely.   You MIGHT run into express passes selling out,   but I honestly wouldn't even expect any of them to reach the sell-out stage until after the event first opens [and reviews/reports of the event and crowds] at the earliest.

Metro, Mac,  or one of the other experts might be able to chime if they think different from there experience


----------



## lili1126

DCTooTall said:


> You should be fine.
> 
> General Admission tickets are unlikely to sell out completely.   You MIGHT run into express passes selling out,   but I honestly wouldn't even expect any of them to reach the sell-out stage until after the event first opens [and reviews/reports of the event and crowds] at the earliest.
> 
> Metro, Mac,  or one of the other experts might be able to chime if they think different from there experience



THANKS!! 

We're not getting express passes...just general admission/stay and scream tickets.


----------



## macraven

_very few dates sell out.

express can sell out on selected dates, which usually happens on the night of hhn.

(lines long in the park for the houses, peeps buy ep during that night.)_


----------



## lili1126

macraven said:


> _very few dates sell out.
> 
> express can sell out on selected dates, which usually happens on the night of hhn.
> 
> (lines long in the park for the houses, peeps buy ep during that night.)_



THANKS mcraven!!  Just wanted to make sure and now I can stop stressing about it  it's my first HHN and I'm super excited!!


----------



## MRAven

RAPstar said:


> "WARNING: In this all-new original house the train convoy has derailed and the bloodthirsty maniacs are loose.
> 
> Escaping them this time will be a hard feat&the Dogs of War return to HHN23 in this sequel house, Havoc 2: Derailed."



Throw in a crazy Nun and you could blend in American Horror Story, season 2


----------



## Planogirl

DanniDeer said:


> I don't like that they're calling it an "all-new" house, when it's a sequel. I get what they mean, but I think they could have chosen better wording.
> 
> I'm sure all the houses will do their jobs and scare the crap out of me, but we just got so attached to Gothic and Dead End last year.
> 
> I'm expecting a lot from the original houses, and maybe I shouldn't.
> 
> Though, when we go this year, we'll actually have watched TWD. Aesthetically, it was a nice house last year, I just don't think I ever got scared once in it, on any night we went. We also never saw Pyramid Head any night we went through the house, which I know DBf was super disappointed about.


We went through the house twice and Pyramid Head was actively terrorizing everyone both times. We were there during a super busy night so maybe that helped.


----------



## KristenRB

American Werewolf in London!!


Rick Baker is a special FX god and I'm so thrilled to see this as a house!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RAPstar

"As the full moon rises, you will learn to fear the beast.

Based on the John Landis horror classic, An American Werewolf in London, youll come face-to-face with the bloody chaos of werewolf attacks in this horrifying house."


----------



## Marquibiri

They are probably gonna reuse some of the masks from The Wolfman, huh?

I've seen props recycled year after year...

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## MRAven

RAPstar said:


> "As the full moon rises, you will learn to fear the beast.
> 
> Based on the John Landis horror classic, An American Werewolf in London, youll come face-to-face with the bloody chaos of werewolf attacks in this horrifying house."



Where ther's a Werewolf there's a Vampire


----------



## RAPstar

Marquibiri said:


> They are probably gonna reuse some of the masks from The Wolfman, huh?
> 
> I've seen props recycled year after year...
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



No, Mike Aiello said on Twitter that the wolves are going to be fully articulated puppets. They're two totally different types of wolves. The Wolfman walked on two legs, the wolf in AWIL walked on four. And they look completely different too.


----------



## MRAven

Good news for thouse that are still thinking about it

I got this by mail from Universal Halloween Horror:

*   On select nights from September 20 to November 2, experience all the horror of the award-winning Halloween Horror Nights® in Universal Studios Florida® with this special offer!

  Gory Getaway Includes:

3-Night hotel accommodations
2-Day Base Ticket^ - one theme park, per day
1-Night admission** to Halloween Horror Nights
CityWalk Party PassSMÊ

Starting from only $299* per adult, tax inclusive. Select event nights September 20November 2. Advance purchase required.*


----------



## BuddyThomas

That sounds like a great deal but I can vent the accommodations are at one of their "good neighbor" hotels and not on property


----------



## BuddyThomas

I meant bet not vent. Damn this iPhone!


----------



## goofyfigment

BuddyThomas said:
			
		

> I meant bet not vent. Damn this iPhone!



It's a smart phone, it knows what you want to say whether or not you do.  Lol


----------



## MRAven

BuddyThomas said:


> That sounds like a great deal but I can vent the accommodations are at one of their "good neighbor" hotels and not on property



Just checked and it's the Best Western Orlando Plus Hotel. 

I don't know it so I cannot comment about it.


----------



## old lady

I am more afraid it will ask me about for a date than eating me.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

RAPstar said:


> "As the full moon rises, you will learn to fear the beast.
> 
> Based on the John Landis horror classic, An American Werewolf in London, youll come face-to-face with the bloody chaos of werewolf attacks in this horrifying house."



I can not wait for this one!!!


----------



## RAPstar

No reveal tonight. Whoever does HHN posted on FB and Twitter that the 8th house would be revealed on the 29th, but has since taken both those posts down. So we don't know when it will be released, lol.


----------



## goofyfigment

RAPstar said:
			
		

> No reveal tonight. Whoever does HHN posted on FB and Twitter that the 8th house would be revealed on the 29th, but has since taken both those posts down. So we don't know when it will be released, lol.



Well the 29th is my birthday so that would be a pretty awesome gift lol


----------



## DisneyMissy318

I went on Netflix this morning to see if AWIL is available.  I haven't seen it in years and my DD who is 15 has never seen it.  We decided to watch all of the movies associated with the houses before HHN.  

While on Netflix - I found "La Leyenda de la Llorona" - its a kids cartoon (in Spanish with English subtitles so I gather).  As someone not familiar with the tale I think it might be interesting!  Just thought I would share.

http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/La_Leyenda_de_la_Llorona/70241338?trkid=2361637


----------



## MRAven

DisneyMissy318 said:


> I went on Netflix this morning to see if AWIL is available.  I haven't seen it in years and my DD who is 15 has never seen it.  We decided to watch all of the movies associated with the houses before HHN.
> 
> While on Netflix - I found "La Leyenda de la Llorona" - its a kids cartoon (in Spanish with English subtitles so I gather).  As someone not familiar with the tale I think it might be interesting!  Just thought I would share.
> 
> http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/La_Leyenda_de_la_Llorona/70241338?trkid=2361637



Look for a Movie called The Wailer - 2004


----------



## RAPstar

The ghost in the movie Mama is similar to La Llorona, but not exactly.


----------



## MISSYLEXI

Just finished La Llorona (The Wailer).  Must say the story plot was good but it started slow and acting was terrible.  Hope the house at HHN is better.


----------



## fanoforlando

Looks like they are recycling The Walking Dead again ....I wonder if they will use the camper/RV for a prop since Cabin In The Woods has a camper in the movie too just like TWD did? 

I love how they are going with the Evil Dead house! woot!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

The Walking Dead this year is different from last year. This year the house will focus on season 3 of the series. The prison and Woodbury.


----------



## RAPstar

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> The Walking Dead this year is different from last year. This year the house will focus on season 3 of the series. The prison and Woodbury.



And the street experiences/scarezones are based off all 3 seasons. We know we're getting the streets of Atlanta with the tank since they released design work of the train. I think they also did confirm Hershel's barn as another zone. And I keep hearing whispers the third will be Woodbury. I assuming it will be like part of the barricades and street.


----------



## vikkisponge

If I have a reservation for 4:45 for Finnegan's during a horror night, do I need to get checked in and receive my wristband before the meal somewhere or can I do this when I come out into the holding area?


----------



## Kogo Shuko

So do we have a post somewhere that lists all of the haunted houses in a nice, simple numbered list?

I went to their site and they don't have a list of the houses... because that would make my life easy!!


----------



## mischief32

last year they came around the the restuarant and gave us the bands after seeing our tickets


----------



## patster734

RAPstar said:


> The ghost in the movie Mama is similar to La Llorona, but not exactly.





MISSYLEXI said:


> Just finished La Llorona (The Wailer).  Must say the story plot was good but it started slow and acting was terrible.  Hope the house at HHN is better.



The latest season of Grimm had an episode about La Llorona.  Pretty good episode.


----------



## Metro West

Kogo Shuko said:


> So do we have a post somewhere that lists all of the haunted houses in a nice, simple numbered list?
> 
> I went to their site and they don't have a list of the houses... because that would make my life easy!!


 Everything will be updated and listed once the final house and details have been released.



mischief32 said:


> last year they came around the the restuarant and gave us the bands after seeing our tickets


 Correct...if you're in Finnegan's they will come to you if you enter prior to the holding area opening. Otherwise, they check your ticket and give you the band as you enter the holding area regardless if you're going to eat or not.


----------



## RobynDunk

Is there a perk for doing this?  We will be at Horror Nights on 10/23 (Wednesday) - so wondering if we need the express passes or not.  Will be our first time at Horror Nights & Universal.  Teen-age daughter is so excited, Mom is a bit worried


----------



## ToGreen78

Darn It!!!!!! I was hoping that the UTH/RIP tour dates would be listed, but no such luck. This wait is driving me CRAZY


----------



## macraven

ToGreen78 said:


> Darn It!!!!!! I was hoping that the UTH/RIP tour dates would be listed, but no such luck. This wait is driving me CRAZY



_it suxs that they haven't been released yet._


----------



## DCTooTall

RAPstar said:


> "As the full moon rises, you will learn to fear the beast.
> 
> Based on the John Landis horror classic, An American Werewolf in London, youll come face-to-face with the bloody chaos of werewolf attacks in this horrifying house."




  I wonder if the props from the Horror Makeup Show will be making an appearence in the house....


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I keep checking back the site to see the UTH and AIT tour dates but nothing so far. I love taking both of them because I love behind the scenes. I love learning what goes into the head of the art and design department during the process. I took the AIT twice, and TJ was always there to answer our questions. Does anyone here plan on playing the Legendary Truth Interactive Game?


----------



## Metro West

RobynDunk said:


> Is there a perk for doing this?  We will be at Horror Nights on 10/23 (Wednesday) - so wondering if we need the express passes or not.  Will be our first time at Horror Nights & Universal.  Teen-age daughter is so excited, Mom is a bit worried


 The perk with S & S is you get a jump on the houses before the general public is allowed to enter. On average, S & S folks usually get a 30 minute head start on some of the houses so there is definite advantage.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Metro West said:


> The perk with S & S is you get a jump on the houses before the general public is allowed to enter. On average, S & S folks usually get a 30 minute head start on some of the houses so there is definite advantage.



We get the 30 SS head start plus adding the EP lets us go back and do the houses we liked again.

Add to that by the time we got to 5 house the standby lines were like 60 min wait and that was in a Thursday in late oct. FP worth their weight in gold


----------



## housemouse

I've been really busy lately and not had much time to get over here. I'm so excited about our first HHN. Leaving in 35 days and can't wait!! Is it cheesy of me to be stoked about AWIL?


----------



## KristenRB

housemouse said:


> I've been really busy lately and not had much time to get over here. I'm so excited about our first HHN. Leaving in 35 days and can't wait!! Is it cheesy of me to be stoked about AWIL?



Not at all cheesy!!! I'm super stoked for the AWIL house!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ImPartPenguin

So the Undercover Tourist has a 2day park to park plus Halloween Horror Nights combo ticket for sale.  What I'm wondering is if anyone know for sure if this ticket is exactly like the Stay and Scream ticket you would get on the Universal website?

Thanks


----------



## DisneyMissy318

We bought this ticket last year (and the year before) and yes - it's a Stay and Scream.  We had absolutely no problem with it - it looked just like a US/IOA ticket and had verbiage on the back referencing stay and scream.

I will say that we did not buy that same ticket this year.  In past years - the UCT ticket allowed HHN admissions to match the same number of days the park pass was valid.  This year the ticket is for ONE visit only - even though you have multiple days of park admission.


I did a little research and found this ticket - 

https://www.orlandoattractions.com/tickets/ticket/view/344/105

Unlimited admission to US/IOA/Citywalk with HHN on specific nights (no Saturdays) for 14 days! Cost is $213.07 including tax! The tickets we bought last year were 3-day 2-park passes (2012 cost from UT was $203.95).

Here are the details (copied from site):

The 2-Park Bonus with Halloween Horror Nights® Combo Ticket gives you admission to Universal Studios Florida®, Universal’s Islands of Adventure® and Universal CityWalk® for fourteen (14) consecutive days which includes the first day any portion of the ticket is used PLUS admission to Halloween Horror Nights on any of the following dates which fall within the 14 consecutive day period:

September 20, 26, 27, 29

October 3, 4, 6, 10, 11, 13, 16, 17, 18, 20, 23, 24, 25, 27, 31

November 1

Not valid for Saturday Halloween Horror Night events.


Hope that helps - will be glad to answer any questions you might have.
Melissa


----------



## ImPartPenguin

Thank you very much! We are planning on a sunday for HHN and it would be nice if it still is a S&S ticket so we can eat in Finnegans before everything starts. Thanks again

-Brian


----------



## Planogirl

RobynDunk said:


> Is there a perk for doing this?  We will be at Horror Nights on 10/23 (Wednesday) - so wondering if we need the express passes or not.  Will be our first time at Horror Nights & Universal.  Teen-age daughter is so excited, Mom is a bit worried


We went last year on a very busy night. We did have the express passes but managed to see two houses before we needed them. That meant that we had the chance to see two of them twice!


----------



## Malin

I'm looking at this years line up and feel some what disappointed with the line up. We have Walking Dead (+ Three Scare Zones), Evil Dead, Cabin in the Woods, An American Werewolf in London, Havoc Derailed, Llorona, Afterlife: Deaths Vengeance and the yet to be confirmed Resident Evil. For my taste I find the genre is too slasher/gore. I like the concept for La Llorona and the American Werewolf In London. But the others don't excite me like some of the other concepts have that have been announced for the Hollywood and Singapore Parks.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Metro West

We have a sticky thread for HHN.

Merging with the appropriate thread.


----------



## wdwdano@yahoo.com

I wish they would bring back the scary tales! That was my fav. Whenever they do one with the werewolf it just stinks. We will have to see if they brake that mold this year


----------



## Metro West

wdwdano@yahoo.com said:


> I wish they would bring back the scary tales! That was my fav. Whenever they do one with the werewolf it just stinks. We will have to see if they brake that mold this year


 When I first started going to HHN in 2004 all the houses were original...no franchise properties at all. Now it seems the majority of houses are based on a movie or television show...which I don't particularly care for. I always have a good time but I wish they would go back to all original houses and scarezones. There is such a huge difference in the HHN events from years ago to now.


----------



## goofyfigment

Metro West said:
			
		

> When I first started going to HHN in 2004 all the houses were original...no franchise properties at all. Now it seems the majority of houses are based on a movie or television show...which I don't particularly care for. I always have a good time but I wish they would go back to all original houses and scarezones. There is such a huge difference in the HHN events from years ago to now.



You think this has anything to do with those employees that left a few years back, seems they were the creative minds behind the original houses


----------



## Metro West

goofyfigment said:


> You think this has anything to do with those employees that left a few years back, seems they were the creative minds behind the original houses


 I think that had something to do with it the changes at HHN but also I think Universal learned that tie-ins like with TWD are extremely popular and keeps crowds high throughout the month. I think the website has also taken a shot in the arm for the past several years. I heard the people at USH were taking over the web design for Orlando and have failed miserably...IMHO.The website used to be fun with games and clues of what was coming...now of course this was before Facebook and all the other social media that's out there. I don't know...I just think the HOS's website is much better than HHN's has been the past couple of years and I miss the days when everything was original. 

Like I said...I'll have a good time this year like I usually do but not like before.


----------



## wdwdano@yahoo.com

Metro West said:


> When I first started going to HHN in 2004 all the houses were original...no franchise properties at all. Now it seems the majority of houses are based on a movie or television show...which I don't particularly care for. I always have a good time but I wish they would go back to all original houses and scarezones. There is such a huge difference in the HHN events from years ago to now.



I agree. It was more creative back thn.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

The reward for Face Off's Future Frankenstein challenge is to have the monsters featured in both HHN Hollywood and Orlando. We know where we will see them in Hollywood (Universal's Monsters Remix: Resurrection). I am wondering where we will see them in Orlando. What do you think?


----------



## Dynamoliz

Considering using taxis for HHN, so no one has to be a DD. Are there taxis available at the park or would we have to call for one and wait?


----------



## Lemonademouth

Dynamoliz said:


> Considering using taxis for HHN, so no one has to be a DD. Are there taxis available at the park or would we have to call for one and wait?



There should be some down at the kiss and ride, although we were planning this same thing before I found out I need to be dd anyway, so I'm sure there are others. It may be better to err on the side of caution and have one on standby. Although the companies may be aware of this as well who knows?


----------



## RAPstar

Dynamoliz said:


> Considering using taxis for HHN, so no one has to be a DD. Are there taxis available at the park or would we have to call for one and wait?



They have a taxi line down by where the buses pick up and drop off.


----------



## dbennett3899

Question(s)... I'm planning on hitting up HHN on the 16th of October. Sorry if this has been answered 100x but wouldn't it be wiser for me to purchase the "frequent fear" ticket for 83.99 vs. Gen Admission for 91.99? I'll only be able to use it from one day but because my day falls within the dates I'll be ok right?

Also, This will be my first time going... When are you allowed to enter the park and which rides are typically running? Harry Potter? I'm not a Universal guy... Love the parks but we're Disney folk. Thanks for any info that you can give!


----------



## macraven

dbennett3899 said:


> Question(s)... I'm planning on hitting up HHN on the 16th of October. Sorry if this has been answered 100x but wouldn't it be wiser for me to purchase the "frequent fear" ticket for 83.99 vs. Gen Admission for 91.99? I'll only be able to use it from one day but because my day falls within the dates I'll be ok right?
> 
> Also, This will be my first time going... When are you allowed to enter the park and which rides are typically running? Harry Potter? I'm not a Universal guy... Love the parks but we're Disney folk. Thanks for any info that you can give!



_go with the cheaper ticket.
FF looks best.

if you don't have a day park ticket, you'll need to get to UO earlier.
go directly to the gate at the studios to wait in line for when hhn opens at 6:30pm.

if you have a park ticket, you do not have to leave the studios if you have the hhn ticket.
when the park closes at 5:00, go to the stay and scream holding area.


rides listed on the hhn site will be running that evening._


----------



## Planogirl

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> The reward for Face Off's Future Frankenstein challenge is to have the monsters featured in both HHN Hollywood and Orlando. We know where we will see them in Hollywood (Universal's Monsters Remix: Resurrection). I am wondering where we will see them in Orlando. What do you think?


That's interesting. I haven't watched much of Face Off this year but this piques my interest. It'll be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Planogirl said:


> That's interesting. I haven't watched much of Face Off this year but this piques my interest. It'll be interesting to see what happens.



The only two houses I can think of are a Frankenstein house or House of Horrors from last year.


----------



## fizbobunny

macraven said:


> go with the cheaper ticket.
> FF looks best.
> 
> if you don't have a day park ticket, you'll need to get to UO earlier.
> go directly to the gate at the studios to wait in line for when hhn opens at 6:30pm.
> 
> if you have a park ticket, you do not have to leave the studios if you have the hhn ticket.
> when the park closes at 5:00, go to the stay and scream holding area.
> 
> rides listed on the hhn site will be running that evening.



If the poster has a day ticket, wouldn't it be cheaper to buy stay and scream for that one night?


----------



## MRAven

OMG I feal I have the responsabily to apologize to this community 

Since I was the first to mention it I feal responsible for it 

Tonight I saw the Movie "The Wailer / La Llorona" 

It is literally the worst movie I've ever seen. Please, please don't see it and you will never be damaged from it. It's to late for me. 

Better think of Mama to get in the mood for HHN.


----------



## RAPstar

Is anyone else kinda bored/slightly upset at the lack of any build up for this year's event? I mean even "reveal week" didn't reveal everything. I keep hearing on the HHN boards that Hollywood is technically running HHN for both coasts but still with separate teams. Which, considering last year's and this year, it kinda makes sense. HHN Hollywood is very IP/outside move heavy and doesn't do many original houses (like this year: Insidious, The Walking Dead, Black Sabbath, and Evil Dead. 1 original house based on the boogeyman). This year, we're technically getting 2 fully original houses, though one of them is a sequel, and one original but it was done in Hollywood previously. I'm sure the houses will be great as always, I'm just let down by the total lack of motivation that they'd had in previous years. It seems as if they're throwing the movie houses out there and not doing anything else to promote it, wholly relying on them to attract customers.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

What I don't understand is Universal promised us with a great storytelling build up and legendary truth interactive game. Both of these sound very exciting at the beginning, but it is a pretty snooze fest so far. Universal's idea of a great storytelling is apparently a boring blog that takes a long time with the story. The legendary truth is only active once the event starts. The reveal is not very exciting. I remember where we had to play games in order to reveal the houses or scare zones. That was a really great experience because I had to earn my way. Everything has been extremely slow this year. There is still one house not being revealed by USO. There is no RIP tours date and price. I am extremely frustrated this year with the event.


----------



## Metro West

The website team was changed a few years ago and the website has been a complete and total bust each year since. I understand the people who do the USH website are handling it now but I can't confirm.


----------



## disney_princess_85

Hi guys,

I've bought HHN tickets for my boyfriend as a surprise- he's always wanted to go, whereas I'm a scaredy cat and have always avoided it! Anyway... I don't have the tickets in hand yet and I'm wondering how I could present them as a gift? Any ideas?


----------



## 3forWDW

We are planning on attending HHN on Thursday, Sept 26th.  We also want to do both parks one day.  We will only be in Orlando for that one weekend.  So I planned on buying the One Day-Both Parks Ticket with the Stay and Scream add-on for HHN.  Then I realized What if it is Raining that night???  Solution:  Don't buy Stay & Scream until that day at the park if weather is good.  If weather is bad, add a 2nd park day on ticket and Stay and Scream for the Friday or Saturday night (so we would be in park and in early to HHN).  Great idea huh?  Well when I called Universal Tickets today to confirm I can do that, the lady told me that to add the 2nd day at the parks will be $20 more _per ticket _than adding them on-line ($19 per ticket on line; $39 at parks) which I would deal with) and that the Stay and Scream could  sell out for the night.  I remarked to her that I thought it would be okay since it was a Thursday in September and she said "Oh no, I can't say for positive it will sell out, but those Thursdays were the nights we sold out last year".  Now I don't know what to do??  Really didn't want to lock in the HHN night so we wouldn't have to go in the rain, but don't want to risk not getting tickets either?  What do you experts think? Was she just trying to sell the tickets or should I Risk the sell-out or risk the rain???


----------



## Metro West

3forWDW said:


> Now I don't know what to do??  Really didn't want to lock in the HHN night so we wouldn't have to go in the rain, but don't want to risk not getting tickets either?  What do you experts think? Was she just trying to sell the tickets or should I Risk the sell-out or risk the rain???


 I seriously doubt HHN will sell out any night...Express yes but the event...no. You have to remember one thing about HHN. There are different prices for different days of the week. Your Thursday discount is going to be less than Friday or Saturday which are the two busiest nights. For example...S & S for a Sunday or Thursday is $38.99/plus tax but Friday is $53.99 and Saturday is $69.99 so it's not really a difference between online and in person as she suggested...it's the day of the week. The event is held rain or shine and there's always a chance it can rain...September is still hurricane season. I attended opening night last year and it poured most of the night. I still had a good time and the lines were short so it can be good to do HHN in the rain. 

As long as you have valid theme park tickets, you can purchase the HHN ticket at the S & S discount at either park. You don't have to use the HHN ticket the night you buy it so you could buy it Thursday but not use it until Friday...you would be charged more since Friday/Saturday are considered peak nights.


----------



## fizbobunny

I just watched American Werewolf in London. It's on Netflix and its been awhile. I had forgotten how awesome it is and fozzie bear makes a cameo (frank oz)


----------



## nj2ftl

Is there any chance of them opening up new nights? I'll be in town with a friend on September 22nd, a Sunday. We both really want to see the Cabin in the Woods part of this but the event isn't taking place on that sunday.. only ALL of the following sundays


----------



## macraven

_no chance.
the schedule that is up for hhn nights, will be it._


----------



## ChrissyLady

Hello!

I've never been to HHN but will possibly do it this year. I'll be on a business trip and everyone we are traveling with is hellbent on this event.

3 things throwing me off... 1st, the price tag.  We won't have time to do the park during the day, since we will be at work, so it will only be the event only, one day only, general admission ticket.  Any way to get around the $92 price tag??

2nd... I'm a scaredy cat.  I don't like people chasing me, grabbing me, or jumping out at me.  I will say, in the name of good fun, I will put up with it.  But I will take an easy route if there's any available... Is there a place to escape to if it becomes too much too handle? And are there guides to help you if you are truly uncomfortable? 

And 3rd... What else is open in the park, if anything, during these hours?? Any rides or restaurants? I mean, for $92 it would be nice 

Feedback will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Metro West

1. You can purchase your HHN ticket at the Stay and Scream discount if you already have theme park tickets in hand. You could purchase one of the multi-night tickets (Rush of Fear or Frequent Fear)...those are cheaper than a one night general admission ticket. Otherwise...only discounts for Florida residents and passholders are given.

2. The fact that scareactors constantly try to scare guests...especially those who act scared is an integral part of HHN. There are areas where they won't bother you...too much but not in the houses. Those are completely for getting in your face. If you are truly having a bad experience in one of the houses, there are TMs throughout to show you to an exit. 

3. There are usually five attractions open in addition to the HHN houses and shows. Not all of the park is open during hard ticket events but there's enough open that you can go sit and relax for a while.  



nj2ftl said:


> Is there any chance of them opening up new nights? I'll be in town with a friend on September 22nd, a Sunday. We both really want to see the Cabin in the Woods part of this but the event isn't taking place on that sunday.. only ALL of the following sundays


 As Macraven said...the schedule will not change opening weekend. It's always been Friday and Saturday only that first weekend...nothing will change this year.


----------



## purple hippo

Metro West said:


> 1. You can purchase your HHN ticket at the Stay and Scream discount if you already have theme park tickets in hand. You could purchase one of the multi-night tickets (Rush of Fear or Frequent Fear)...those are cheaper than a one night general admission ticket. Otherwise...only discounts for Florida residents and passholders are given..



Hello....this might be a silly question but I just want to make sure I understand.  Can you buy a rush of fear ticket without buying a day pass or another hhn ticket?  Just pay the price on the website and its good for all the days listed?  Thanks.


----------



## macraven

purple hippo said:


> Hello....this might be a silly question but I just want to make sure I understand.  Can you buy a rush of fear ticket without buying a day pass or another hhn ticket?  Just pay the price on the website and its good for all the days listed?  Thanks.



_the ROF hhn ticket will be valid for the dates listed for it on the website.
it is your admission ticket to hhn.
it is a multi day hhn ticket.


you do not need a day ticket for hhn.


you only need a day ticket if you want to be in the park before it closes and use the holding area which we call the stay and scream area. _


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

ChrissyLady said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've never been to HHN but will possibly do it this year. I'll be on a business trip and everyone we are traveling with is hellbent on this event.
> 
> 3 things throwing me off... 1st, the price tag.  We won't have time to do the park during the day, since we will be at work, so it will only be the event only, one day only, general admission ticket.  Any way to get around the $92 price tag??
> 
> 2nd... I'm a scaredy cat.  I don't like people chasing me, grabbing me, or jumping out at me.  I will say, in the name of good fun, I will put up with it.  But I will take an easy route if there's any available... Is there a place to escape to if it becomes too much too handle? And are there guides to help you if you are truly uncomfortable?
> 
> And 3rd... What else is open in the park, if anything, during these hours?? Any rides or restaurants? I mean, for $92 it would be nice
> 
> Feedback will be greatly appreciated!!



2. Based on last year street experience, there is no safe place. The scare actors can go inside the restaurants, shops and all parts of Universal Studios. The only part they cannot enter is the restroom. Another thing is they cannot touch you and you cannot touch them. Since this year will be another street experience, the chance of having a safe zone is very little. The zombies will chase you, jump at you, etc. There are a lot of exits inside the haunted house. There is a guide in each exit. It is marked with a big green sign and usually between the different rooms. If you need a break, go to one of the shows or the restrooms or the rides. I used to be a scaredy cat too. The first time I went here, I was extremely afraid to go beyond the front shop. I wasn't expecting how big the sensory overload in this event is. Now I cannot get enough. I keep telling myself that they are just normal people wearing masks. I am less afraid that way but not completely ruin the experience.

3. I know for a fact two rides are open: The Simpsons Ride, The Revenge of the Mummy. I think Men in Black is also open. I also think the new Transformers ride will be opened. Not sure about the rest. Some of the quick service restaurants are open (Mel's Diner, the burger place in San Francisco area, street vendors). I am not sure about the Italian restaurant nor the Monsters Cafe. I get the feeling that the restaurants in the new Simpsons area will be opened.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

disney_princess_85 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've bought HHN tickets for my boyfriend as a surprise- he's always wanted to go, whereas I'm a scaredy cat and have always avoided it! Anyway... I don't have the tickets in hand yet and I'm wondering how I could present them as a gift? Any ideas?



My idea is don't tell him anything until you pick up the ticket. When you are going to pick up the ticket, keep him away from the ticket booth. Ask him to let you handle the ticket pick up or purchase and ask him to do something. Buy something or take a picture of something or wait at the turnstile. Just keep him away. He may get suspicious. You can then say something like "I have a special gift for you" once you have the ticket in your hand.


----------



## purple hippo

macraven said:


> the ROF hhn ticket will be valid for the dates listed for it on the website.
> it is your admission ticket to hhn.
> it is a multi day hhn ticket.
> 
> you do not need a day ticket for hhn.
> 
> you only need a day ticket if you want to be in the park before it closes and use the holding area which we call the stay and scream area.



Thanks Macraven!  It just seemed too good to be true I figured it must be an add on to a day pass or to the $92 hhn pass.  Been 12 year as since I was at hhn and we are finally going back!  W are going to be there the weekend of Sep 27-29 so we will just get the ROF pass and then it won't matter what night we go and we hae the option of going more than once!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## purple hippo

purple hippo said:


> Thanks Macraven!  It just seemed too good to be true I figured it must be an add on to a day pass or to the $92 hhn pass.  Been 12 year as since I was at hhn and we are finally going back!  W are going to be there the weekend of Sep 27-29 so we will just get the ROF pass and then it won't matter what night we go and we hae the option of going more than once!  Woo Hoo!



Sorry....one more question.  I already have a day pass (through airmiles, not purchased) and we have an hhn ticket, can we stay in the holding area until hhn starts or do you need a specific stay and scream pass?


----------



## fizbobunny

ChrissyLady said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've never been to HHN but will possibly do it this year. I'll be on a business trip and everyone we are traveling with is hellbent on this event.
> 
> 3 things throwing me off... 1st, the price tag.  We won't have time to do the park during the day, since we will be at work, so it will only be the event only, one day only, general admission ticket.  Any way to get around the $92 price tag??
> 
> 2nd... I'm a scaredy cat.  I don't like people chasing me, grabbing me, or jumping out at me.  I will say, in the name of good fun, I will put up with it.  But I will take an easy route if there's any available... Is there a place to escape to if it becomes too much too handle? And are there guides to help you if you are truly uncomfortable?
> 
> And 3rd... What else is open in the park, if anything, during these hours?? Any rides or restaurants? I mean, for $92 it would be nice
> 
> Feedback will be greatly appreciated!!



Undercover tourist has a discounted single night HHN ticket. 

You want to also look at the multi day tickets (depending on which day you will be there) because some are cheaper than a single day.


----------



## DMMarla07860

I'm thinking about going this year. I will say I'm kind of a scaredy cat, but I'm pretty sure I'll be able to handle it since I know it's all in good fun. I've read they can't touch you and you can't touch them. So that actually helps me lol. Last time I was at a haunted house was in middle school about 15 or so years ago. I went to same place twice first time I wasn't that scared, second time I was with different friends then first time and most way through I was fine then during one part saw one of my old co-worker(people working house were volunteers) and during that part I laughed while my friends took off. I didn't want to be alone for last part so I took off after laughing. So hopefully this will be like the first time no problems with maybe just a boo type scared. I'm usually more scared to watch really life events like boy in the strips pajamas(really story).


----------



## patster734

purple hippo said:


> Sorry....one more question.  I already have a day pass (through airmiles, not purchased) and we have an hhn ticket, *can we stay in the holding area until hhn starts *or do you need a specific stay and scream pass?



Yes.  Because you have a day pass and a hhn ticket, you won't need to leave the park and will be able to wait in the stay and scream holding area.


----------



## atricks

patster734 said:


> Yes.  Because you have a day pass and a hhn ticket, you won't need to leave the park and will be able to wait in the stay and scream holding area.



There are two holding areas are normally the street by Finnegan's (which is open through the transition) in the New York section of the park between Mummy and Transformers, and around KidZone, which they may move into Springfield this year (because of Moe's)


----------



## macraven

purple hippo said:


> Sorry....one more question.  I already have a day pass (through airmiles, not purchased) and we have an hhn ticket, can we stay in the holding area until hhn starts or do you need a specific stay and scream pass?



_sounds like a plan!

enjoy the studios that day and don't leave the park when they announce the closing at 5:00.
go to the holding area and your rop/hhn ticket will be scanned by a TM.


last year i was in line at 4:55 for ET.
they cut the line off at 4:59.

didn't get off the ride until 5:35.

i showed my hhn tix to the TM when they told all the guests they had to leave the park.
was escorted to the holding area instead._


----------



## Metro West

atricks said:


> There are two holding areas are normally the street by Finnegan's (which is open through the transition) in the New York section of the park between Mummy and Transformers, and around KidZone, which they may move into Springfield this year (because of Moe's)


 Wasn't there also one over near Despicable Me last year? I usually stick to the main holding area but heard about the third one.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Wasn't there also one over near Despicable Me last year? I usually stick to the main holding area but heard about the third one.



_there was.
i used that holding area one night.

when finnegans holding area was full, you were sent to that holding area._


----------



## fort lauderdale dave

we are going on 9/28 which is a ap special night. In the past we were let in to three houses early. I did not see that listed on the website this year. Did they do away with this perk?


----------



## Metro West

fort lauderdale dave said:


> we are going on 9/28 which is a ap special night. In the past we were let in to three houses early. I did not see that listed on the website this year. Did they do away with this perk?


You might be talking about the passholder party...they haven't announced anything yet but since you have an AP, you can always do Stay & Scream. Just be sure to be in the park prior to closing at 5PM.


----------



## kyzman

I'm an AP holder and was looking to buy the Rush of Fear passes for this year. When I asked customer service about the different packages, they had mentioned the Express Pass add on. When it was explained to me, they said that the Express Pass was able to be used multiple times for the event. When I look at the Universal website, they say that the Express Pass can only be used one time per house. Does anyone know if that one time is based on a single night or do you only get the one time across all nights that are part of the ROF package? When it was explained to me, it seemed too good to be true and I asked the customer service woman a few times to clarify and she kept saying it was "unlimited". 

I'm still planning on getting the ROF package, but would think twice if I could only use the pass one time per house over the course of the days for ROF. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Metro West

I've never heard of unlimited Express for HHN...ever. She is waaaaaay off base. The EPs are only for once through each house and attraction.

BTW...did she mention a price?


----------



## kyzman

She did quote the price that is in line with what is posted on the Universal HHN page, which according to her, was "about $100 more than the RoF ticket alone".


----------



## mischief32

Ticket covers you getting to use the express pass once per house per night that the ticket is good for.  We had the ROF plus express pass last year and used it for 3 days.  It is not unlimited express pass like you can go in the houses over and over in a night.


----------



## macraven

mischief32 said:


> Ticket covers you getting to use the express pass once per house per night that the ticket is good for.  We had the ROF plus express pass last year and used it for 3 days.  It is not unlimited express pass like you can go in the houses over and over in a night.



_i'm glad you posted that.
many assume that the express pass for hhn is unlimited which it is not._


----------



## kyzman

mischief32 said:


> Ticket covers you getting to use the express pass once per house per night that the ticket is good for.  We had the ROF plus express pass last year and used it for 3 days.  It is not unlimited express pass like you can go in the houses over and over in a night.



So, if I buy the Express Pass, I can use it on the same house, but on different nights? I'm dense and I just want to be sure.


----------



## Metro West

kyzman said:


> So, if I buy the Express Pass, I can use it on the same house, but on different nights? I'm dense and I just want to be sure.


 Yes...the EP will reset for each night.


----------



## kyzman

Awesome! Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

The last house teaser is online on Facebook now, and a lot of people have guessed Resident Evil. What do you think the last house will be from the teaser picture?


----------



## DanniDeer

It has to be Resident Evil. They posted, "the city has been quarantined as the virus has spread..." Which could easily be RE.

I'm so conflicted about this year.


----------



## purple hippo

Me again.  
I see that the City Walk Pass is included with your HHN ticket.  Will that be the same if you get a ROF ticket?  So we can go to City Walk any night HHN is running without necessarily going to HHN that night?  Not sure why we would, but just thought I would ask.


----------



## Metro West

purple hippo said:


> I see that the City Walk Pass is included with your HHN ticket.  Will that be the same if you get a ROF ticket?  So we can go to City Walk any night HHN is running without necessarily going to HHN that night?  Not sure why we would, but just thought I would ask.


 Doesn't look like it. The CW pass covers the cover charges and that can come in handy if you want to check out the clubs. CityWalk is open to the public every day and you don't need any kind of ticket.


----------



## MRAven

It's Resident Evil confirmed by Publix.


----------



## patster734

MRAven said:


> It's Resident Evil confirmed by Publix.



I saw that on facebook.  

I wonder what Universal thinks of it.


----------



## RAPstar

Some of the details about the Resident Evil house posted on HHN's Twitter sound aweomse!  The house itself will be based of the games 2 and 3. The facade will be based on the first level from the second game: Arukas. There will be an recreation of the exterior of the Raccoon City Police Dept. which will also feature a battle with Nemesis. And, what sounds like the coolest part to me, a room that will be in a "Paused" state. 

So glad they're going with a house based on the games rather than the movies. And, like I said, the "paused" room has the potential to be epic!


----------



## Marquibiri

I just want the UTH Tour info released.... 

Resident Evil!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nfu-RZ81X04

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## heidijanesmith

Just booked the non-private RIP tour for 10/10/13. Price $109.99 and got 10% off with my Preferred AP.

So excited our first HHN and RIP tour


----------



## RAPstar

Marquibiri said:


> I just want the UTH Tour info released....
> 
> Resident Evil!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nfu-RZ81X04
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



Its on the site now. $59.99 for either 10:30am or 2pm. Or $99.99 if you do both.


----------



## Brownie54

We've done the Unmasking the Horror tour the last two years. Our tour guide last year was not that good. Can anyone recommend a tour guide to ask for? There has been a shorter man who I have heard is very good. Seems I think his name was Bob, but I could be wrong. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Marquibiri

RAPstar said:


> Its on the site now. $59.99 for either 10:30am or 2pm. Or $99.99 if you do both.




Finaaaalllllyyyy... Just booked the UTH Tour for October 4th at 2pm!



Brownie54 said:


> We've done the Unmasking the Horror tour the last two years. Our tour guide last year was not that good. Can anyone recommend a tour guide to ask for? There has been a shorter man who I have heard is very good. Seems I think his name was Bob, but I could be wrong. Thanks in advance for your help.



I've had the same tour guide for two years now... I've requested for him. Although they accept the request, it is not guaranteed I will get him.... Everyone is requesting my tour guide (the TM told me over the phone!)



Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## 4greatboys

Universal is offering 2 different UTH tours this year. Each will do 3 different houses so you have the chance of seeing 6 houses this year if you sign up for both (and they do offer a discount).



I've been asking for/mentioning this in surveys for years now. Totally excited!


----------



## 4greatboys

RAPstar said:


> Its on the site now. $59.99 for either 10:30am or 2pm. Or $99.99 if you do both.



I thought I was getting the jump on everyone, lol. I should have known better. I'm beyond thrilled. I've been begging for years to have a tiered tour. 

6 houses


----------



## 4greatboys

Brownie54 said:


> We've done the Unmasking the Horror tour the last two years. Our tour guide last year was not that good. Can anyone recommend a tour guide to ask for? There has been a shorter man who I have heard is very good. Seems I think his name was Bob, but I could be wrong. Thanks in advance for your help.



David is good. We've had him a few times.


----------



## macraven

_the UTH is one of my highlights each hhn trip.
completely and totally addicted to hhn.......


excited it is being set up this way for 2014 !_


----------



## Brownie54

This is great news!  Now I just have to convince my wife to do both.
Thanks for the tip on David.


----------



## KristenRB

RAPstar said:


> Some of the details about the Resident Evil house posted on HHN's Twitter sound aweomse!  The house itself will be based of the games 2 and 3. The facade will be based on the first level from the second game: Arukas. There will be an recreation of the exterior of the Raccoon City Police Dept. which will also feature a battle with Nemesis. And, what sounds like the coolest part to me, a room that will be in a "Paused" state.
> 
> So glad they're going with a house based on the games rather than the movies. And, like I said, the "paused" room has the potential to be epic!



This sounds amazing! I, for one loved Nemesis...so that'll be cool. And I'm happy that this is actually all based on the games. Been playing them since they first came out, so I'm a big fan.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Marquibiri

4greatboys said:


> Universal is offering 2 different UTH tours this year. Each will do 3 different houses so you have the chance of seeing 6 houses this year if you sign up for both (and they do offer a discount).
> 
> 
> 
> I've been asking for/mentioning this in surveys for years now. Totally excited!



Is this for real? If so, I will call and change to the 99 bucks one... 6 houses????
So if I get the morning and afternoon, I will see 6 houses?

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## 4greatboys

Marquibiri said:


> Is this for real? If so, I will call and change to the 99 bucks one... 6 houses????
> So if I get the morning and afternoon, I will see 6 houses?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



It is for real! 

It's better than Christmas morning!!


----------



## RAPstar

Found this on my HHN forum:

10:30 is Resident Evil, Walking Dead and Evil Dead. 2pm is Cabin in the Woods, American Werewolf in London and La Llorona. 

I'm probably gonna shoot for the 2pm. Maybe. Still not sure if I'm going to. It will be cutting into my pool hopping day. But I probably will haha.


----------



## Brandis

I visit Universal Orlando on Oct. 6 with my friend and then will also attend HHN while my friend goes home. We do have a dinner reservation for Finnegan's at 4:45.

Will there be a problem as he doesn't have a ticket for HHN and the park closes at 5 for the day visitors?


----------



## Metro West

Brandis said:


> I visit Universal Orlando on Oct. 6 with my friend and then will also attend HHN while my friend goes home. We do have a dinner reservation for Finnegan's at 4:45.
> 
> Will there be a problem as he doesn't have a ticket for HHN and the park closes at 5 for the day visitors?


 Not until after dinner...if he doesn't have a wrist band, he will have to leave the park. He's good until 5PM since the park is still open.


----------



## Brandis

Of course, he'll be leaving right after dinner. But as long as we are having dinner in the restaurant, he won't be kicked out or not be served at 5 PM?


----------



## Metro West

Brandis said:


> Of course, he'll be leaving right after dinner. But as long as we are having dinner in the restaurant, he won't be kicked out or not be served at 5 PM?


 I can't imagine they would kick him out while he's eating.


----------



## dedex13

4greatboys said:


> Universal is offering 2 different UTH tours this year. Each will do 3 different houses so you have the chance of seeing 6 houses this year if you sign up for both (and they do offer a discount).



This will be my first time going to HHN with my 15 yo daughter and I'm a little nervous about it.   I was considering doing the UTH tour before we actually do the event, but am concerned that could backfire and ruin the mystery.  Should we maybe do it after instead?


----------



## macraven

dedex13 said:


> This will be my first time going to HHN with my 15 yo daughter and I'm a little nervous about it.   I was considering doing the UTH tour before we actually do the event, but am concerned that could backfire and ruin the mystery.  Should we maybe do it after instead?



_i love the uth and booked two different ones already.

what i enjoy about those tours are the details put into the houses and background info.

you see the houses with the lights on.
you see all the details inside.
find the boo holes.
this is the only time you will be able to take pictures, ask questions of the tour guide and get background info on its theme.

if you are nervous of doing hhn, the day house tour might alleviate that as you will have an idea of what to expect later that night.


in the evening during the hhn event, you will not be able to see all the house details.
it will be dark and you will be in a conga line going through each house.
you will miss the details then.

for me, i prefer doing the day tour before i do the evening event.
i love learning more about the background, house props, house details, etc before i do the congo walk thru the houses in the dark.

_


----------



## Marquibiri

4greatboys said:


> It is for real!
> 
> It's better than Christmas morning!!



I just changed to do both morning and afternoon tours!!! The TM confirmed the 6 houses! 



Brandis said:


> I visit Universal Orlando on Oct. 6 with my friend and then will also attend HHN while my friend goes home. We do have a dinner reservation for Finnegan's at 4:45.
> 
> Will there be a problem as he doesn't have a ticket for HHN and the park closes at 5 for the day visitors?



I've been asked on previous years if I have a HHN ticket (staying for the event) when dining at Finnegan's (around 4:30 p.m.). I always have one, of course, so I don't know what the answer might be if your friend doesn't have one at 4:45 pm...... 



dedex13 said:


> This will be my first time going to HHN with my 15 yo daughter and I'm a little nervous about it.   I was considering doing the UTH tour before we actually do the event, but am concerned that could backfire and ruin the mystery.  Should we maybe do it after instead?



I always do it after. I do HHN the first night and the next day do the tour and see all I've missed out. Then, redo the houses at night and do it with a different perspective....
In your case, I might do it before....  The actual scares come from the scare actors when they jump out at you and they wont be present during the tour 

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## patster734

Brandis said:


> Of course, he'll be leaving right after dinner. But as long as we are having dinner in the restaurant, he won't be kicked out or not be served at 5 PM?



Technically, having a 4:45PM priority seating doesn't even guarantee that you'll be seated by 5PM.  Finnegan's is packed prior to park closing.  You might want to bump your seating request to either 4:30, and maybe even 4:15 (which is what I have as 2 in my group aren't doing HHNs).


----------



## macraven

Brandis said:


> I visit Universal Orlando on Oct. 6 with my friend and then will also attend HHN while my friend goes home. We do have a dinner reservation for Finnegan's at 4:45.
> 
> Will there be a problem as he doesn't have a ticket for HHN and the park closes at 5 for the day visitors?



_if you are seated by 5:00, your friend will not have a problem.
they don't start doing the ticket checks inside until after 5:00.

just give the tm a heads up he doesn't have a hhn ticket but he is on the ressie with you.
ressie will be in one name but you list the number in your party._


----------



## 4greatboys

dedex13 said:


> This will be my first time going to HHN with my 15 yo daughter and I'm a little nervous about it.   I was considering doing the UTH tour before we actually do the event, but am concerned that could backfire and ruin the mystery.  Should we maybe do it after instead?



Not so much with houses like Walking Dead, Evil Dead, etc.....you already know the back story but when you do a house that's from Universal it's so cool to know the back story with the house and the things you see in the house then mean something to you. I don't think it ruins the house to do the tour before, it enhances it


----------



## 4greatboys

Marquibiri said:


> I just changed to do both morning and afternoon tours!!! The TM confirmed the 6 houses!
> 
> Marquibiri




Awesome!


----------



## Brownie54

I always do it after. I do HHN the first night and the next day do the tour and see all I've missed out. Then, redo the houses at night and do it with a different perspective....
In your case, I might do it before.... The actual scares come from the scare actors when they jump out at you and they wont be present during the tour

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## DMMarla07860

I'm thinking about buying tickets for HHN, I'll be down in Orlando from October 4th-8th. I'll be there more so for food and wine at Epcot, but since we only have two days left on tickets on the 4th after we fly in we go to Mickeys Not So Scary Halloween Party and then Saturday we planned to go to IOA and US and citywalk. I've gotten into The Walking Dead in past couple weeks so hoping to go to HHN. I hope it's not to scary I'm not the bravest 25 year old, but I think I'll be able to handle it


----------



## mlclements

Do you get into the houses any earlier with the annual pass early entry nights or does the stay and scream people get in at the same time? Just wondering what our best options would be.


----------



## Metro West

mlclements said:


> Do you get into the houses any earlier with the annual pass early entry nights or does the stay and scream people get in at the same time? Just wondering what our best options would be.


 I don't know what time passholders are allowed to enter the houses but S & S folks usually are released around 6PM...which gives you a 30 minute head start. Personally I don't think it really matters which you choose. If you have an AP, you can enter the park before 5PM and go to the S & S holding areas any night. I guess the passholder entrance is for those who can't make it by park closing. The last time I did a passholder event at HHN was years ago when it was a cocktail party but we didn't have early entry to the houses then.


----------



## dedex13

Thanks for the thoughts, everyone.  We decided to do the tour before and we're booked for 2pm on Oct 31.  

Another question...  I was planning to do a 4:30 reservation at Finnegan's before the event.  Do you think we could make that after the tour, or should I push it back to 4:45?


----------



## DMMarla07860

So we bought tickets. Has anyone done both parks during day and then Halloween Horror nights? How long of a day does it seem like lol. We are only in Orlando from October 4th-8th, rest of time will be WDW


----------



## kmc

mlclements said:


> Do you get into the houses any earlier with the annual pass early entry nights or does the stay and scream people get in at the same time? Just wondering what our best options would be.



For the first two fri/sat night it says passholders can have access to 3 houses from 5-6:30 which is definitely earlier than stay and scream which is usually released a little before 6.  That is a great head start, too bad I can't make it either of those weekends.


----------



## macraven

DMMarla07860 said:


> So we bought tickets. Has anyone done both parks during day and then Halloween Horror nights? How long of a day does it seem like lol. We are only in Orlando from October 4th-8th, rest of time will be WDW



_i do that each year.
you end up very tired................

i figure i can sleep when i get home._


----------



## meryll83

kmc said:


> For the first two fri/sat night it says passholders can have access to 3 houses from 5-6:30 which is definitely earlier than stay and scream which is usually released a little before 6.  That is a great head start, too bad I can't make it either of those weekends.



Passholder plus any guests or literally just passholder?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Don't hotel guests get early entry into the event too?


----------



## Metro West

meryll83 said:


> Passholder plus any guests or literally just passholder?


 Passholder and one guest...plus you have to RSVP through the website to take advantage.


----------



## meryll83

Metro West said:


> Passholder and one guest...plus you have to RSVP through the website to take advantage.



Darnit, so if I'm collecting my pass at will call on the day then I'll be too late?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Metro West

meryll83 said:


> Darnit, so if I'm collecting my pass at will call on the day then I'll be too late?


 That would be something Guest Services would have to answer but my guess would be yes...it would be too late. But you could still do Stay & Scream if you're inside the park before closing.


----------



## macraven

Dis_Yoda said:


> Don't hotel guests get early entry into the event too?



_if you have the hhn tix, there will be the special gate for hotel guests letting you into the park from 6-8:00 pm.

if the park is not open yet for hhn, you will be sent to a holding area to wait until the all clear is issued._


----------



## fort lauderdale dave

kmc said:


> For the first two fri/sat night it says passholders can have access to 3 houses from 5-6:30 which is definitely earlier than stay and scream which is usually released a little before 6.  That is a great head start, too bad I can't make it either of those weekends.



you have to RSVP thru the HHN website and print out confirmation. We almost missed this detail.


----------



## Metro West

fort lauderdale dave said:


> you have to RSVP thru the HHN website and print out confirmation. We almost missed this detail.


 Yup...they may or may not let you in w/o it.


----------



## macraven

_i think they will require the confirmation email to get in.


i booked a private hhn tour and the new thing for this year is the confirming email has to be presented to get into the park at 6ish and then go to the vip lounge, if you are not in the park at closing time. (5:00)


check in for my tour is 6:15-6:30, tour leaves the lounge at 7:00.
_


----------



## Dis_Yoda

For those that like to watch the movies before hand, HBO On Demand & HBO Go has Resident Evil: Apocalypse on it right now - which is pretty much her trying to escape Raccoon City.  I know it isn't the video games but still something!


----------



## Metro West

The new Passport came in the mail today and has more information on the Passholder weekends...

The three early access houses are: Walking Dead (5-6:30PM), La Llorona (5-6:30PM) and After Life: Death's Vengeance (5:45-6:30PM).

Early access to the first performance of Bill & Ted's Excellent Halloween Adventure. 

Food and drink will be available for purchase.


----------



## DCTooTall

Metro West said:


> The new Passport came in the mail today and has more information on the Passholder weekends...
> 
> The three early access houses are: Walking Dead (5-6:30PM), La Llorona (5-6:30PM) and After Life: Death's Vengeance (5:45-6:30PM).
> 
> Early access to the first performance of Bill & Ted's Excellent Halloween Adventure.
> 
> Food and drink will be available for purchase.



So based off that timetable,  and how I remember the Passholder night I went to 2 years ago worked....  I'm going to make the assumption that this will mean that Walking Dead will likely be in the parade float building this year,   with La Llorona and After Life being the 'temporary' structures behind the Simpsons ride.

  This sound logical to everyone?


  (I'm thinking Walking Dead in the Float Storage since they have a bit more room in there for special effects and larger set pieces that Walking Dead might require....)


----------



## Metro West

DCTooTall said:


> So based off that timetable,  and how I remember the Passholder night I went to 2 years ago worked....  I'm going to make the assumption that this will mean that Walking Dead will likely be in the parade float building this year,   with La Llorona and After Life being the 'temporary' structures behind the Simpsons ride.
> 
> This sound logical to everyone?


 Yes...all three houses will be in that area...not sure which building each will be located...they did not include a map this time.


----------



## Marquibiri

DCTooTall said:


> So based off that timetable,  and how I remember the Passholder night I went to 2 years ago worked....  I'm going to make the assumption that this will mean that Walking Dead will likely be in the parade float building this year,   with La Llorona and After Life being the 'temporary' structures behind the Simpsons ride.
> 
> This sound logical to everyone?
> 
> 
> (I'm thinking Walking Dead in the Float Storage since they have a bit more room in there for special effects and larger set pieces that Walking Dead might require....)



This is the "unofficial" map...





Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## meryll83

fort lauderdale dave said:


> you have to RSVP thru the HHN website and print out confirmation. We almost missed this detail.



And there's no way I can access this before I pick up my AP? 

Once I do pick it up, will I be able to RSVP for that night, or is there a cut off? And I wouldn't have access to a printer once I'm on site either... argh the odds are against me!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RAPstar

meryll83 said:


> And there's no way I can access this before I pick up my AP?
> 
> Once I do pick it up, will I be able to RSVP for that night, or is there a cut off? And I wouldn't have access to a printer once I'm on site either... argh the odds are against me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I wouldn't worry too much about it. If you do stay and scream you'll still get into the houses before the main gate people.


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


> Yes...all three houses will be in that area...not sure which building each will be located...they did not include a map this time.



Walking Dead is in the Parade building, La Llorona and After Life are in tents (and I would assume After Life would be the same tent as The In-Between was since they've both been 3-D houses)


----------



## LMO429

I already purchsed my HHN ticket plus express pass option for Sunday October 27th. I am considering doing the Non Private RIP Tour for that night now. We have never experienced the private tour before and I was wondering if you do the tour would they credit back the express pass that I purchased already how does this work?


----------



## meryll83

Quick question regarding buying both HHN and standard park tickets with an AP discount - is it any cheaper to do this online, or is it the same price if done at the gate?

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Metro West

LMO429 said:


> I already purchsed my HHN ticket plus express pass option for Sunday October 27th. I am considering doing the Non Private RIP Tour for that night now. We have never experienced the private tour before and I was wondering if you do the tour would they credit back the express pass that I purchased already how does this work?


 EPs are non-refundable but considering you would be spending more money for the tour, they might credit it back...I don't know though.



RAPstar said:


> Walking Dead is in the Parade building, La Llorona and After Life are in tents (and I would assume After Life would be the same tent as The In-Between was since they've both been 3-D houses)


 I saw the post with the map.


----------



## lili1126

Anyone else having trouble purchasing tickets on line?  I've been trying since last night....doing the 2day-2park tickets with added HHN for both friday and saturday....

I called the number on the website to see what the issue is and they are saying there's a problem with adding HHN to the "cart" when you're purchasing tickets....they offered to do the purchase over the phone but then I'd have to go to will call to pick up my tickets...(not that that's a big deal but would have preferred for them to be emailed to me so I had them before I left... and also with it being really busy I'm assuiming due to HHN who knows how long the "will call" line will be... )

Just curious if anyone else had any trouble with purchasing their tickets....

thanks in advance!


----------



## LMO429

I did book the Non Private RIP Tour for Oct 27th. The did credit back my express pass portion however I had the print at home option and now I have to pick up my tickets at a kiosk with the confirmation number. Are the lines for these kiosks long? on party nights?


----------



## macraven

LMO429 said:


> I did book the Non Private RIP Tour for Oct 27th. The did credit back my express pass portion however I had the print at home option and now I have to pick up my tickets at a kiosk with the confirmation number. Are the lines for these kiosks long? on party nights?



_if you wait until 4:30 they will be long._


----------



## LMO429

macraven said:


> _if you wait until 4:30 they will be long._



We do not have to be at the tour until 7:15pm. Do you think it pays to walk over to the island of adventure side and pick them up there..Ugh what a pain spent all this $ for VIP and have to wait in line for the tixx thats kinda annoying


----------



## Metro West

LMO429 said:


> We do not have to be at the tour until 7:15pm. Do you think it pays to walk over to the island of adventure side and pick them up there..Ugh what a pain spent all this $ for VIP and have to wait in line for the tixx thats kinda annoying


 The lines might be shorter at IOA so that may not be a bad plan. Just try to get in line outside the Studio entrance as close to 5PM as possible.


----------



## Metro West

lili1126 said:


> Anyone else having trouble purchasing tickets on line?  I've been trying since last night....doing the 2day-2park tickets with added HHN for both friday and saturday....
> 
> I called the number on the website to see what the issue is and they are saying there's a problem with adding HHN to the "cart" when you're purchasing tickets....they offered to do the purchase over the phone but then I'd have to go to will call to pick up my tickets...(not that that's a big deal but would have preferred for them to be emailed to me so I had them before I left... and also with it being really busy I'm assuiming due to HHN who knows how long the "will call" line will be... )
> 
> Just curious if anyone else had any trouble with purchasing their tickets....
> 
> thanks in advance!


 Since this has to do with HHN, I'm going to merge it with the HHN sticky.


----------



## Yarby

We are going to HHN on Thursday Sept 26th... just curious what the EXPERTS here thought about crowds that night...  

I hate to add on the Express Pass, if it will be a waste of $$ .... or, I could add on Friday night with a Frequent Fear pass..(cheaper than one night with express)

Any thoughts would be appreciated.....


----------



## DMMarla07860

Does anyone think the unmasking tour is sold out? I want to try for it since I think that would be cool, but if it usually sells out fast I don't think I'll try lol


----------



## Metro West

Yarby said:


> We are going to HHN on Thursday Sept 26th... just curious what the EXPERTS here thought about crowds that night...
> 
> I hate to add on the Express Pass, if it will be a waste of $$ .... or, I could add on Friday night with a Frequent Fear pass..(cheaper than one night with express)
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.....


 It's really hard to say but it will probably be crowded again this year. Express would be better since Friday night will likely be more crowded than Thursday. 

I have several things I'm going to be watching this year on opening weekend to gauge crowds but I'll keep those to myself for now.


----------



## housemouse

Marquibiri said:


> This is the "unofficial" map...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



26 more days until we leave and this has got me so excited to see it all laid out!! Is there a plan of attack on the houses that works the best when you're let out of the holding area? Any you should go to first before the lines build up?


----------



## Metro West

housemouse said:


> 26 more days until we leave and this has got me so excited to see it all laid out!! Is there a plan of attack on the houses that works the best when you're let out of the holding area? Any you should go to first before the lines build up?


 If you're in the holding area, you can go to several houses before the general public is allowed in. This is my guess for the houses...

Resident Evil should be the house open for S & S people so everyone will head there first. Then Evil Dead and AWIL should be the next two to open. This is based on house location in the past...only the names change.


----------



## housemouse

Am I correct in assuming the yellow areas are scare zones? Or are they just sets and the scareactors roam the park?


----------



## Marquibiri

housemouse said:


> 26 more days until we leave and this has got me so excited to see it all laid out!! Is there a plan of attack on the houses that works the best when you're let out of the holding area? Any you should go to first before the lines build up?





Metro West said:


> If you're in the holding area, you can go to several houses before the general public is allowed in. This is my guess for the houses...
> 
> Resident Evil should be the house open for S & S people so everyone will head there first. Then Evil Dead and AWIL should be the next two to open. This is based on house location in the past...only the names change.





housemouse said:


> Am I correct in assuming the yellow areas are scare zones? Or are they just sets and the scareactors roam the park?



As Metro stated, in previous year's this has been the way it worked. From its locations, Resident Evil, followed by American Werewolf, and Evil Dead..

I skipped Dead End the first night last year and did it twice later in the night (it wasn't open yet after going through Silent Hill and Gothic by 6:15 pm - it would now be where Resident Evil and American Werewolf should sit). Then headed straight to Walking Dead (now Havoc Derailed), down to Alice Copper, House of Horrors, and finally Penn and Teller (the corresponding order of this year's houses would be La Llorona, The Walking Dead, and After Life)...

but who knows with Cabin in the Woods location....

I usually go Opening Weekend and would have some feedback. Last year did the second weekend. This year doing the third weekend (Oct 4-5, maybe 6th).... so will have to wait for the feedback from those going the first two weeks.

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Metro West

housemouse said:


> Am I correct in assuming the yellow areas are scare zones? Or are they just sets and the scareactors roam the park?


 Scare zones most likely.


----------



## fsufan53

Hello Everyone

My wife and I will be attending HHN on Sat 10/12 and Sunday 10/13.  I have spoken with Walter, my friendly vacation planner at Dreams, about their being an Express Pass available for 10/13.  I am trying to save some money this trip, however we have never been to HHN before and I want to make sure we can experience everything there is to offer.

So I am asking if we should spring the $160 and get the pass for 10/13 or will we be able to see everything "non-express" in two nights?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

fsufan53 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> My wife and I will be attending HHN on Sat 10/12 and Sunday 10/13.  I have spoken with Walter, my friendly vacation planner at Dreams, about their being an Express Pass available for 10/13.  I am trying to save some money this trip, however we have never been to HHN before and I want to make sure we can experience everything there is to offer.
> 
> So I am asking if we should spring the $160 and get the pass for 10/13 or will we be able to see everything "non-express" in two nights?
> 
> Thanks!



_that saturday will be crowded so if you have a park ticket, stay in the park at the hhn holding area. (stay n scream)

you'll be able to hit the first 3 houses without long line waits.

try to hit what you can that night.
there will be two shows besides the houses you can hit.

what you don't accomplish on saturday night, hit those on sunday night.

this will save you that extra expense for the express passes.


sunday night wait times will increase later in the evening.
it is not unusual to have an hour wait for some houses at that point.

not saying don't buy the ep but wait until you have done saturday night.
you can buy the ep for sunday before you leave the park saturday night.


i buy the FF w/ex.
i don't like long waits, i don't like long lines.

i don't use my ex pass until i do the houses a second time that night.
but if there are really long lines on my first round of houses, i use it then and don't do a repeat of that house later.


i'm not much help, am i............
_


----------



## fsufan53

You are a ton of help!  So you are confident the express passes will be available for 10/13 on 10/12?  Can they sellout?

I will not be in the park that day as we will be arriving that afternoon.  Can we still see 3 houses and shows fairly quick?

Also, will any of the Universal Studios regular attractions be open during HHN?

Thank you!


----------



## macraven

fsufan53 said:


> You are a ton of help!  So you are confident the express passes will be available for 10/13 on 10/12?  Can they sellout?
> 
> I will not be in the park that day as we will be arriving that afternoon.  Can we still see 3 houses and shows fairly quick?
> 
> Also, will any of the Universal Studios regular attractions be open during HHN?
> 
> Thank you!



_the rides that will be open are listed on the hhn website.
think it listed Shrek, RRR, MIB, Mummy, Simpsons, despicable me, transformers.

for that saturday, if you arrive in the afternoon and don't have regular park tickets, you would stand in line among the masses.
peeps start lining up around 5:00 for an entry at 6:30.
all walk thru the metal detectors which can slow up the entrance lines.

if you are staying on site, there will be an entrance you can use by showing your hhn ticket and hotel card.
hotel guests using this entrance can enter at 6:00 pm.
you do not need the regular park ticket to enter the park in this line.


usually the ep's sell out more at the next weekends for fri/sat/sun nights.

the only time i have seen sell outs while i am there have been a few packed nights where the ep's sold out around 7 that evening at the event.

what you should do is watch the threads where peeps post about crowd levels up to the date when you are going.
if it appears the crowds are worse, then buy the ep for sunday in advance online.
you only need 24 hours from the time you purchase it to the time you can pick it up at the kiosks outside the parks.

on saturday i believe you would be able to do 3 houses and a show easily.
the park closes at 2:00 am.
if you are in the line for a ride or house before 2:00, you can stay there and do that ride/house.
once it is about 2:00, no one will be allowed to enter that line.

about 4 years back, sundays were the best day to do hhn.
crowds were not bad and the park closed at midnight.
since then, the hours have been extended to close at 1:00 am and lines do get long when it gets near 10:30 -11:00pm.

i've been doing hhn since 1999.
each year it grows more.

if peeps report the crowds are large early in the season, it might be a sign that the entire season will be larger this year.
won't know until the hhn event begins.
all i can tell you is how it has been for me in the past years.

i'm going the fourth and fifth week in october.
i'll see you there!!_


----------



## meryll83

meryll83 said:


> Quick question regarding buying both HHN and standard park tickets with an AP discount - is it any cheaper to do this online, or is it the same price if done at the gate?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Anyone?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## macraven

_online is what i would do.

do kiosk pick up.


quicker, easier, less downtime_


----------



## meryll83

macraven said:


> _online is what i would do.
> 
> do kiosk pick up.
> 
> 
> quicker, easier, less downtime_



Thanks. But no price difference?
I'll be relying on the HRH Lobby Wi-Fi is the only potential hitch!


----------



## goofyfigment

Buying my FF pass tomorrow I am only going 2 nights but its cheaper than 2 S&S tix


----------



## patster734

meryll83 said:


> Quick question regarding buying both HHN and standard park tickets with an AP discount - is it any cheaper to do this online, or is it the same price if done at the gate?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards





meryll83 said:


> Thanks. But no price difference?
> I'll be relying on the HRH Lobby Wi-Fi is the only potential hitch!



For your HHN ticket, no.  The AP rate will be the same regardless of if you buy early online or at the gate.  
For the standard park tickets, that question gets tricky.  There is an AP discount (10% for 1 day, 15% for multi-day) but I believe it is only available at the gate.  There is no AP rate online for standard park tickets, but multi-day tickets are cheaper online that at the gate.  So which is cheaper (buying online with the online discount or buying at the gate with the AP discount), I don't know.


----------



## melidy

I'm hoping a HHN vet can help me out. We are attending the event on the night of Halloween, despite this being a Thursday do you think it will pull in major crowds? This is our first time and likely our last. I have already purchased stay and scream + express passes and I'm wondering if it would be worth doing the RIP tour instead. 
I have spoken to Universal and they have confirmed they would refund my express tickets if I did the tour. Since this is the only time we will be attending do you think its worth the extra $60 each (there's three of us) to guarantee seeing all the houses and get reserved seating to Bill and Ted or do you think we will be able to do most houses with the express passes alone?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Metro West

melidy said:


> I'm hoping a HHN vet can help me out. We are attending the event on the night of Halloween, despite this being a Thursday do you think it will pull in major crowds? This is our first time and likely our last. I have already purchased stay and scream + express passes and I'm wondering if it would be worth doing the RIP tour instead.
> I have spoken to Universal and they have confirmed they would refund my express tickets if I did the tour. Since this is the only time we will be attending do you think its worth the extra $60 each (there's three of us) to guarantee seeing all the houses and get reserved seating to Bill and Ted or do you think we will be able to do most houses with the express passes alone?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated


 Historically...Halloween night isn't that busy. It will still be crowded but nothing like the weekend before. I think...since you're only going to have one night...buy the EP to make sure you see everything. Do the houses first...then you can ride the attractions that are open. Your EP will work on the open attractions too.


----------



## macraven

_i'm thinking like *metro* ......go with the ep.


the public rip tours are only for 2-4 hours.
the rip tour credential will only allow you to use it for express lines on rides only after your tour is completed.

you'll probably do better with the express._


----------



## keishashadow

patster734 said:


> For your HHN ticket, no. The AP rate will be the same regardless of if you buy early online or at the gate.
> For the standard park tickets, that question gets tricky. There is an AP discount (10% for 1 day, *15% for multi-day*) but I believe it is only available at the gate. There is no AP rate online for standard park tickets, but multi-day tickets are cheaper online that at the gate. So which is cheaper (buying online with the online discount or buying at the gate with the AP discount), I don't know.


 
In June @ the studio's outside guest services kindly applied 15% discount to purchase of my power pass using DH's PAP.  We renewed his 1st at the window and they offered the discount automatically when I said I needed to purchase the pass.  I had no idea they would discount it and not sure if it was fluke or not.


----------



## MRAven

The Chainsaw Gang will be present


----------



## Nyheck

Is there anyway to get a APH vacation package?  I see the Florida Resident Gory Getaway package, but can't apply AP rates. Probably isn't possible, but just curious.


----------



## macraven

Nyheck said:


> Is there anyway to get a APH vacation package?  I see the Florida Resident Gory Getaway package, but can't apply AP rates. Probably isn't possible, but just curious.



_i have not read anywhere about an Ap package.
that doesn't mean it doesn't exist, i'm just now aware if there are any.

packages come with tickets.
if you have the ap, you wouldn't need the day park tickets in the package.

for the hhn tickets, the cheapest ones can be bought with your ap._


----------



## Bibbidy Bobbidy Boo

We will be at Universal for Sept 26 and 27, both of which are HH nights, and the park closes at 7.

Am I correct in assuming there will be no cinemagic spectacular those nights? I couldn't see it marked on their calendar.


----------



## RMulieri

AFAIK you are correct.PArk closes early to day guests and no cinematic spectacular


----------



## atricks

Bibbidy Bobbidy Boo said:


> We will be at Universal for Sept 26 and 27, both of which are HH nights, and the park closes at 7.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming there will be no cinemagic spectacular those nights? I couldn't see it marked on their calendar.



Islands is open until 7PM, the Studios closes at 5 for horror nights.  There won't be the regular cinespec on horror nights.  Last year they did use the screens, lights and laser system for short horror clips throughout the night during horror nights (just for HHN), but it's not the full performance.


----------



## Metro West

atricks said:


> Islands is open until 7PM, the Studios closes at 5 for horror nights.  There won't be the regular cinespec on horror nights.  Last year they did use the screens, lights and laser system for short horror clips throughout the night during horror nights (just for HHN), but it's not the full performance.


----------



## Tinachichi

Being realistic, how many houses on a Friday night (Oct 18th) with the Stay and Scream and the EP can you plan on getting into?


----------



## Mnementh

I am seriously considering doing HHN for the first time this year. I know a few of the rides are open during the event and I was wondering if they take the time to change any of them at all to give them more of a HHN feel?

ETA: I just noticed the sticky at the top of the page. Sorry. If this is going to get combined with that thread, allow me to ask another HHN question. Typically how busy is the first Thursday of the HHN season? Would I be able to do all 8 houses and maybe even catch a show without having the express pass?


----------



## DOOM1001

Mnementh said:


> I am seriously considering doing HHN for the first time this year. I know a few of the rides are open during the event and I was wondering if they take the time to change any of them at all to give them more of a HHN feel?
> 
> ETA: I just noticed the sticky at the top of the page. Sorry. If this is going to get combined with that thread, allow me to ask another HHN question. Typically how busy is the first Thursday of the HHN season? Would I be able to do all 8 houses and maybe even catch a show without having the express pass?



I think if you go early in the month,during a weekday,eat before you get there so you don't have to eat during the event,do the Stay and Scream area so you can do the first couple of houses before the people in the front gate are let in then you can do all the houses as well as the two shows if you manage your time right.If you plan to do rides as well then you better be looking at getting the express passes because all the houses and shows just aint gonna happen.


----------



## macraven

Mnementh said:


> I am seriously considering doing HHN for the first time this year. I know a few of the rides are open during the event and I was wondering if they take the time to change any of them at all to give them more of a HHN feel?



_no changes in the rides in the way of decorations for hhn._


----------



## ilovefh

My friend has a premium AP that comes with the free HHN ticket.  Can he upgrade that to a Frequent Fear ticket?

And just because I'm a wimp and keep going back and forth about whether or not I will go with my husband one night....in the past few years there is no more "safe" areas right?  A few years ago I was able to relax if I was walking on the sidewalk or in a zone with no scare zone.  But the Walking Dead people will probably be roaming everywhere right?  (I don't do houses and I don't do scary by myself so I used to wait for him in areas I knew were safe!)  Yep, wimpy here!


----------



## Metro West

ilovefh said:


> My friend has a premium AP that comes with the free HHN ticket.  Can he upgrade that to a Frequent Fear ticket?
> 
> And just because I'm a wimp and keep going back and forth about whether or not I will go with my husband one night....in the past few years there is no more "safe" areas right?  A few years ago I was able to relax if I was walking on the sidewalk or in a zone with no scare zone.  But the Walking Dead people will probably be roaming everywhere right?  (I don't do houses and I don't do scary by myself so I used to wait for him in areas I knew were safe!)  Yep, wimpy here!


 I'm not sure he could upgrade since the HHN ticket is free...usually free tickets cannot be upgraded. FFPs are not that expensive with the AP discount so if he can't upgrade, just buy a FFP at the park. He will need to exchange the voucher he got at the parks for the HHN ticket anyway.



Tinachichi said:


> Being realistic, how many houses on a Friday night (Oct 18th) with the Stay and Scream and the EP can you plan on getting into?


 Realistically....all eight. Having Express will help tremendously but also doing S & S will allow you to do several houses twice...once w/o Express and once with Express.


----------



## ilovefh

Metro West said:


> I'm not sure he could upgrade since the HHN ticket is free...usually free tickets cannot be upgraded. FFPs are not that expensive with the AP discount so if he can't upgrade, just buy a FFP at the park. He will need to exchange the voucher he got at the parks for the HHN ticket anyway.



Thanks! Also, it's been 3 years since I last did HHN. At the time AP holders could buy a certain amount of discounted HHN tickets for others (6 I think) . Is that still the same?


----------



## Metro West

ilovefh said:


> Thanks! Also, it's been 3 years since I last did HHN. At the time AP holders could buy a certain amount of discounted HHN tickets for others (6 I think) . Is that still the same?


 Yes...Passholders can purchase up to six tickets with their AP.


----------



## pirateprincess73

Can you go to Universal during a Horror night and not participate in the horror night? I'm going on 10/4 and I see that's slated as a horror night.


----------



## tchrchgo

pirateprincess73 said:


> Can you go to Universal during a Horror night and not participate in the horror night? I'm going on 10/4 and I see that's slated as a horror night.



I believe the parks close to regular guests and you must have a separate ticket for hhn


----------



## Deanie1

I believe the Studios side closes at 5pm but you can still do IOA until it closes.


----------



## Marquibiri

pirateprincess73 said:


> Can you go to Universal during a Horror night and not participate in the horror night? I'm going on 10/4 and I see that's slated as a horror night.



Yes you can! 

The props for the event are covered up during the day so they won't be visible or frighten youngsters.
You will have to leave the park by 5 pm (perhaps cross on over to IoA till that parks closure or stay at CityWalk and grab some food or drinks).

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Metro West

pirateprincess73 said:


> Can you go to Universal during a Horror night and not participate in the horror night? I'm going on 10/4 and I see that's slated as a horror night.


 You will have to have a separate ticket to enter or stay in the park after the 5PM closing but once inside you can choose not to participate in the houses and shows during the event. So if you're asking can you stay in the park (using your day ticket) and just not do any of the HHN stuff, the answer is no. If you're going during HHN at the Studios, you will have to leave the park at 5PM and go over to IOA which stays open until 7PM.


----------



## Marquibiri

Ladies and Gents...

HHN Map....





Kang & Kodos Twirl ‘n’ Hurl WILL REPLACE Shrek 4D in the list of open rides during the event.

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Marquibiri

Want to keep busy..... 




The prizes only apply to TMs.....

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Marquibiri

Mnementh said:


> I know a few of the rides are open during the event and I was wondering if they take the time to change any of them at all to give them more of a HHN feel?



This is what they did to my ride photo back in 2010....but that was pretty much it.... 





Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## bam

We are buying the Rush of Fear Pass and plan on attending opening weekend. Will it be so crowded that we should buy the Express option also. I hate waiting in line over 20-30 minutes but the price difference between the Rush of Fear pass and the express add on is over $100 each ticket. Do we need the express pass for opening weekend? Thanks!


----------



## Metro West

bam said:


> We are buying the Rush of Fear Pass and plan on attending opening weekend. Will it be so crowded that we should buy the Express option also. I hate waiting in line over 20-30 minutes but the price difference between the Rush of Fear pass and the express add on is over $100 each ticket. Do we need the express pass for opening weekend? Thanks!


 If you're going both nights you should be OK. You won't be able to do everything the first night but do the houses you missed the second night.


----------



## DCTooTall

ilovefh said:


> My friend has a premium AP that comes with the free HHN ticket.  Can he upgrade that to a Frequent Fear ticket?





Metro West said:


> I'm not sure he could upgrade since the HHN ticket is free...usually free tickets cannot be upgraded. FFPs are not that expensive with the AP discount so if he can't upgrade, just buy a FFP at the park. He will need to exchange the voucher he got at the parks for the HHN ticket anyway.



  I'm pretty sure you can't "upgrade" the free ticket since it doesn't have an actual value assigned to it.  (It's listed/marked as a Complimentary ticket when redeemed).

that being said,   After you redeem the coupon the ticket is a valid HHN ticket that can be used by anybody.     So,   Last year I purchased my FF with my AP discount before the event,    and then my "free" ticket I ended up selling to a friend who was coming with me one night for a little under what I could've gotten them a ticket for using the AP Discount.


----------



## Dynamoliz

Thanks for posting the map! Are the areas marked S1 and S2 the 'holding areas' for Stay & Scream?


----------



## DCTooTall

Dynamoliz said:


> Thanks for posting the map! Are the areas marked S1 and S2 the 'holding areas' for Stay & Scream?



No.  They are the stage show stages.

S1 is the Fear Factor stage which hosts the Bill and Ted show.   S2. Would be the Beatlejuice Review stage that will have the RHPS Tribute.


----------



## Metro West

Dynamoliz said:


> Thanks for posting the map! Are the areas marked S1 and S2 the 'holding areas' for Stay & Scream?


 Holding areas are not usually marked on the maps but the largest area is on Delancey Street by Finnegan's followed by the area near ET.


----------



## DCTooTall

Metro West said:


> Holding areas are not usually marked on the maps but the largest area is on Delancey Street by Finnegan's followed by the area near ET.



Hmmm....  now that I think about it....   With the one house entrance being between the store and dispicable me,   How will that impact that "front" S&S pen that was there last year as an overflow?   or how will that house fit into the rotation?     

Maybe it might help slow the mass of front-gate guests getting to the other houses at 6:30?    and for S&S we just save it for last?


----------



## MRAven

I just saw on FB the announcement of The Slaughtered Lamb.

My question is if this will be a Pub/Restaurant ? 

If it is, will it have advance reservations ? 

Ty.


----------



## Marquibiri

MRAven said:


> I just saw on FB the announcement of The Slaughtered Lamb.
> 
> My question is if this will be a Pub/Restaurant ?
> 
> If it is, will it have advance reservations ?
> 
> Ty.



Nope. It is part of the props/scenery that will be used for the American Werewolf in London house.

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## MRAven

Marquibiri said:


> Nope. It is part of the props/scenery that will be used for the American Werewolf in London house.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



Maybe a Wolf Draft


----------



## Metro West

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm....  now that I think about it....   With the one house entrance being between the store and dispicable me,   How will that impact that "front" S&S pen that was there last year as an overflow?   or how will that house fit into the rotation?
> 
> Maybe it might help slow the mass of front-gate guests getting to the other houses at 6:30?    and for S&S we just save it for last?


 I don't know if the map is really a good indication of where the houses will be. I mean...in years past the map has been a little off with the locations. There will be two house entrances near the side street by Twister but I don't think there will be a house up near the front of the park. 



Marquibiri said:


> Nope. It is part of the props/scenery that will be used for the American Werewolf in London house.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri


 Correct...it's part of the interior of AWIL house.


----------



## DCTooTall

Metro West said:


> I don't know if the map is really a good indication of where the houses will be. I mean...in years past the map has been a little off with the locations. There will be two house entrances near the side street by Twister but I don't think there will be a house up near the front of the park.



If you zoom in,  it mentions the house entrance location and stage it's based in.   

Evil Dead is in SS24, With the entrance  in front of the NYC Public Library facade. (The end of NY Street)

An American Werewolf is in SS22,  With the entrance "next to music plaza courtyard stage at Twister"

Resident Evil is in SS21B,  with the Entrance "music plaza Courtyard stage near Rockit"

And then Cabin in the Woods is in SS21A,  with the Entrance "Between Despicable Me Minion Mayhem and the Universal Studios Store"


It's been awhile since I've paid much attention,   but Im' trying to remember...  Isn't there room for a path between the BMG soundstage and the Rockit station?     I could very easily see them routing the line out the side entrance there and beside the Aquos theater to get to the soundstages.


----------



## fizbobunny

The slaughtered lamb is where the two American travelers are warned to stay off the moors. I can't wait.


----------



## RAPstar

DCTooTall said:


> If you zoom in,  it mentions the house entrance location and stage it's based in.
> 
> Evil Dead is in SS24, With the entrance  in front of the NYC Public Library facade. (The end of NY Street)
> 
> An American Werewolf is in SS22,  With the entrance "next to music plaza courtyard stage at Twister"
> 
> Resident Evil is in SS21B,  with the Entrance "music plaza Courtyard stage near Rockit"
> 
> And then Cabin in the Woods is in SS21A,  with the Entrance "Between Despicable Me Minion Mayhem and the Universal Studios Store"
> 
> It's been awhile since I've paid much attention,   but Im' trying to remember...  Isn't there room for a path between the BMG soundstage and the Rockit station?     I could very easily see them routing the line out the side entrance there and beside the Aquos theater to get to the soundstages.



God that sounds like a tight fit! I wonder where all the houses will exit? The area by the courtyard and Twister is usually congested cause that's where 2 of the soundstages exited, so wonder of they're moving them this year? Isn't this the first year they've had 4 soundstage houses like this?


----------



## Metro West

DCTooTall said:


> It's been awhile since I've paid much attention,   but Im' trying to remember...  Isn't there room for a path between the BMG soundstage and the Rockit station? I could very easily see them routing the line out the side entrance there and beside the Aquos theater to get to the soundstages.


 There's always a first time for everything.


----------



## pluto's fan

Just saw the walkthrough for TWD from the Media preview. Looks like it's an improvement from last year's house.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

pluto's fan said:


> Just saw the walkthrough for TWD from the Media preview. Looks like it's an improvement from last year's house.



I just saw it too. it looks amazing and scary. i was so bummed with the final scene of last year maze. it was pretty empty when i went through it. i was hoping that a lot of scare actors jumped at me from behind the long and twisted wood fences. The new maze takes on season 3 of the series thus the prison and Woodbury. I can't wait to go through it. I am hoping the final scene is better this year. I also saw clips for AWIL, AL: DR, UL: LL, H2D. They all look amazing. I think AL: DR will be the 3D house this year because of the bright colors.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Is there anyone else in here sign up for the passholder's event on opening night? I would love to meet up with you.


----------



## Metro West

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Is there anyone else in here sign up for the passholder's event on opening night? I would love to meet up with you.


 Sorry...I'm heading to the main holding area opening night. Maybe Saturday night but I haven't decided yet. You are welcome to come to the main holding area by Finnegan's if you'd like. We have a small group meeting.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Metro West said:


> Sorry...I'm heading to the main holding area opening night. Maybe Saturday night but I haven't decided yet. You are welcome to come to the main holding area by Finnegan's if you'd like. We have a small group meeting.



The passholder's event starts at 5 pm and ends at 6:30 pm. The check in starts at 4 pm near the main entrance or the kids zone. Is it still possible to do a meet up?


----------



## Chumpieboy

I know about the S&S area and that most people will be hanging out getting their early drink on in Finnegan's.    Will any other food places like Chez Alcatraz be open during the S&S period?


----------



## Metro West

Chumpieboy said:


> I know about the S&S area and that most people will be hanging out getting their early drink on in Finnegan's.    Will any other food places like Chez Alcatraz be open during the S&S period?


 Between 5PM and 6:30PM the park is closed.


----------



## Metro West

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> The passholder's event starts at 5 pm and ends at 6:30 pm. The check in starts at 4 pm near the main entrance or the kids zone. Is it still possible to do a meet up?


 Hmmm...probably not Friday night. I'll already be in the park at Louie's with friends until the holding area is opened.

Are you doing any other nights and did you post on Macraven's thread about HHN dates? If not, you should so you can see who else is supposed to be there and on what night.


----------



## Chumpieboy

Metro West said:


> Between 5PM and 6:30PM the park is closed.



So that's a no?


----------



## pluto's fan

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I just saw it too. it looks amazing and scary. i was so bummed with the final scene of last year maze. it was pretty empty when i went through it. i was hoping that a lot of scare actors jumped at me from behind the long and twisted wood fences. The new maze takes on season 3 of the series thus the prison and Woodbury. I can't wait to go through it. I am hoping the final scene is better this year. I also saw clips for AWIL, AL: DR, UL: LL, H2D. They all look amazing. I think AL: DR will be the 3D house this year because of the bright colors.



Yeah I agree with you about last year..sort of a let down especially at the end. Im really looking forward to AWIL.


----------



## Metro West

Chumpieboy said:


> So that's a no?


 That's a no.


----------



## keishashadow

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I just saw it too. it looks amazing and scary. *i was so bummed with the final scene of last year maze*. it was pretty empty when i went through it. i was hoping that a lot of scare actors jumped at me from behind the long and twisted wood fences. The new maze takes on season 3 of the series thus the prison and Woodbury. I can't wait to go through it. I am hoping the final scene is better this year. I also saw clips for AWIL, AL: DR, UL: LL, H2D. They all look amazing. I think AL: DR will be the 3D house this year because of the bright colors.


 
I 'felt' for the scareactors in that area last year went thru several times and they were basically standing there milling around...not to be confused with zombies.think it was combination of poor house design and lack of training/seasoning.  Universal is smart enough not to make the same mistake twice.


----------



## fizbobunny

Which Resident Evil movie do you most recommend to watch in prep for the trip? I think the mazes are supposed to based off the games (which I played some of the first ones), but we are trying to decide on something to watch tomorrow for Friday the 13th.


----------



## KristenRB

Anyone else going opening night? What's your plan of attack?

This will be my first time attending on opening night!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

KristenRB said:


> Anyone else going opening night? What's your plan of attack?
> 
> This will be my first time attending on opening night!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I will be there on opening night. I have a reservation for the passholder's event that night. They are going to take us through 3 houses before the park opens for the event. Once the park opens, I am planning to tackle the other 5 houses, street experience and shows.


----------



## DMMarla07860

keishashadow said:


> I 'felt' for the scareactors in that area last year went thru several times and they were basically standing there milling around...not to be confused with zombies.think it was combination of poor house design and lack of training/seasoning.  Universal is smart enough not to make the same mistake twice.



This is great to hear that they are smart enough to not make the same mistake twice


----------



## Cais

KristenRB said:


> Anyone else going opening night? What's your plan of attack?
> 
> This will be my first time attending on opening night!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I'm off at 830 that night and the next, so I'm probably going to just head over after work. Maybe catch bill and Ted and rocky horror.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Metro West

KristenRB said:


> Anyone else going opening night? What's your plan of attack?
> 
> This will be my first time attending on opening night!


 I'll be at the main holding area...a tradition that's 10 years old now...and will do the soundstage houses first. Then see what else I can see before the lines get too long.


----------



## RAPstar

KristenRB said:


> Anyone else going opening night? What's your plan of attack?
> 
> This will be my first time attending on opening night!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I think the second movie will be closest to the feel of the house. Since it had most of the same monsters, including Nemesis, that were in the same games. Not sure about any human characters.


----------



## lauren5406

I consider myself a HHN old pro but until last year it has always been just me and my sister and we both are Passholders.  Her boyfriend will be tagging along again this year and I can't remember what time he can get in with his HHN ticket.  I want to say 4 but that seems to early...if anyone knows.  Thanks!


----------



## Metro West

lauren5406 said:


> I consider myself a HHN old pro but until last year it has always been just me and my sister and we both are Passholders.  Her boyfriend will be tagging along again this year and I can't remember what time he can get in with his HHN ticket.  I want to say 4 but that seems to early...if anyone knows.  Thanks!


 Since he isn't a passholder, he would not be able to do Stay & Scream unless he was able to get into the park before the 5PM closing. However...last year there were day tickets available to FL residents that you could purchase for $19.99 and enter the park anytime after 3PM. I don't know of any other way to enter prior to park closing w/o having a day ticket.


----------



## keishashadow

DMMarla07860 said:


> This is great to hear that they are smart enough to not make the same mistake twice


 
i'm an optimistic sort but would like to think that they actually evaluate the surveys they take during the event and make necessary corrections to keep the event #one


----------



## RAPstar

Woo! Just booked both UTH tours for the 28th!


----------



## DMMarla07860

Would we grab something before Halloween horror nights starts or when happening? We have stay and scream. We have park hopper so first part of the day we are in IOA then universal studios if that helps


----------



## Metro West

DMMarla07860 said:


> Would we grab something before Halloween horror nights starts or when happening? We have stay and scream. We have park hopper so first part of the day we are in IOA then universal studios if that helps


 I always grab something before HHN so I'm not having to take time away from the houses. Maybe a snack during but not an entire meal. I usually eat around 4PM and then I'm good until much later in the evening.


----------



## tricky1

Metro West said:


> Since he isn't a passholder, he would not be able to do Stay & Scream unless he was able to get into the park before the 5PM closing. However...last year there were day tickets available to FL residents that you could purchase for $19.99 and enter the park anytime after 3PM. I don't know of any other way to enter prior to park closing w/o having a day ticket.



They have the scream early for either of the parks. You can get in starting at 3:00 p.m.http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/scream-early.html


----------



## patster734

DMMarla07860 said:


> Would we grab something before Halloween horror nights starts or when happening? We have stay and scream. We have park hopper so first part of the day we are in IOA then universal studios if that helps



I suggest getting a Finnegan's reservation for 4:30.  Those reservations can be made on opentable.com.  If you don't want to do that, than eat at one of the US fast food restaurants (Louie's, Simpsons, etc.) between 4 and 4:30 and then get to a stay and scream holding area by 5.  These restaurants will be open during HHNs, but you'll probably be focused on seeing all of the HHNs houses, scare zones, and shows.

And Finnegan's is part of a stay and scream holding area, so no rush to leave it to get to a holding area.


----------



## Metro West

tricky1 said:


> They have the scream early for either of the parks. You can get in starting at 3:00 p.m.http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/scream-early.html


 I know that...but the poster was asking "what time can he get in with his HHN ticket." Scream Early is an additional charge that is not part of the basic HHN ticket.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Woo! Just booked both UTH tours for the 28th!


 




patster734 said:


> *I suggest getting a Finnegan's reservation for 4:30.* Those reservations can be made on opentable.com. If you don't want to do that, than eat at one of the US fast food restaurants (Louie's, Simpsons, etc.) between 4 and 4:30 and then get to a stay and scream holding area by 5. These restaurants will be open during HHNs, but you'll probably be focused on seeing all of the HHNs houses, scare zones, and shows.
> 
> And Finnegan's is part of a stay and scream holding area, so no rush to leave it to get to a holding area.


 
dates I checked are filling fast, not much left after 3:30 pm.  Glad I decided to book what seemed really early end of June.  Assume it's a combination of word getting out and influx of Disney people who are used to booking ADRs


----------



## DMMarla07860

Metro West said:


> I always grab something before HHN so I'm not having to take time away from the houses. Maybe a snack during but not an entire meal. I usually eat around 4PM and then I'm good until much later in the evening.



I figure if grab something small before hand, not dinner just snack and should be good. I'll be eating enough at food and wine the two days after so works out well


----------



## Metro West

DMMarla07860 said:


> I figure if grab something small before hand, not dinner just snack and should be good. I'll be eating enough at food and wine the two days after so works out well


----------



## pluto's fan

HHN's twitter posted a pic of one of the werewolves in AWIL...Looks great!!!
I can't wait to see this in person!!


----------



## patster734

keishashadow said:


> dates I checked are filling fast, not much left after 3:30 pm.  Glad I decided to book what seemed really early end of June.  Assume it's a combination of word getting out and influx of Disney people who are used to booking ADRs



Wow! I can't find any times available for a party of 6 on Thursday, Oct. 3.  I'm glad I have my reservation too.


----------



## jasonpope2003

Hey guys and gals.
I have a question about how these are done.

Are ALL rides and attractions open during these events? or just the haunted houses and select attractions?

We are trying to figure out if we can use one of these extended nights to see everything?

We arrive in Orlando at 1pm but have to go to Disney first to check in and all that. we would be arriving before 4pm hopefully at US/IoA on Sunday the 29th.

Would everything in both parks be open if you had a parkhopper? or is this only in US area and only select attractions?

Thanks for any answers.


----------



## Metro West

jasonpope2003 said:


> Hey guys and gals.
> I have a question about how these are done.
> 
> Are ALL rides and attractions open during these events? or just the haunted houses and select attractions?
> 
> We are trying to figure out if we can use one of these extended nights to see everything?
> 
> We arrive in Orlando at 1pm but have to go to Disney first to check in and all that. we would be arriving before 4pm hopefully at US/IoA on Sunday the 29th.
> 
> Would everything in both parks be open if you had a parkhopper? or is this only in US area and only select attractions?
> 
> Thanks for any answers.


 HHN is only in the Studios park so IOA is unaffected. During the event, there are six attractions open this year: Mummy, MIB, The Simpsons, Transformers, Despicable Me and the Rockit coaster...in addition to the HHN houses and shows. The Studios will close at 5PM on nights when HHN is staged and unless you have a valid HHN ticket for that night, you will be asked to leave the park at that time. IOA is open until 7PM so you could there once the Studios closes.


----------



## jasonpope2003

Metro West said:


> HHN is only in the Studios park so IOA is unaffected. During the event, there are six attractions open this year: Mummy, MIB, The Simpsons, Transformers, Despicable Me and the Rockit coaster...in addition to the HHN houses and shows. The Studios will close at 5PM on nights when HHN is staged and unless you have a valid HHN ticket for that night, you will be asked to leave the park at that time. IOA is open until 7PM so you could there once the Studios closes.



Yeh I knew about tickets was wondering if both parks were part of HHN and both stayed open on the HHN pass.

Ok so it is highly doubtful we can see all of IoA from 4-7pm bummer guess that first night is going to be very impractical to do anything park related.
unless I can find a killer deal on a 2 day hopper with HHN access for cheap.
then we could start that night and finish another day during our 5 days there.


----------



## Metro West

jasonpope2003 said:


> Ok so it is highly doubtful we can see all of IoA from 4-7pm bummer guess that first night is going to be very impractical to do anything park related. unless I can find a killer deal on a 2 day hopper with HHN access for cheap. then we could start that night and finish another day during our 5 days there.


 Yeah...sounds like you should skip the parks that first night. I doubt you'll find any cheap deals on tickets that include HHN. HHN is not a cheap event any longer but good luck in your search.


----------



## stonedv8

Ok, ive read through about 30 pages here and could not find my answer directly, so thought I would go ahead and post it for some more info as the dates to HHN get closer.

My wife and I (early 30's) both have annual passes, I have the 2nd grade annual pass for discounts and such.

Anyways. We will be getting the frequent fear passes and be visiting HHN on Oct 3,4,5 definitely and possibly Oct 6th as well. We are Halloween junkies and this being our first time we want to experience everything if possible.

We will also be doing the parks during the daytime as well.

I have noticed others post that annual passholders get some kind of benefit to being allowed to stay in the park so we can skip having to leave and then come back in with the rest of the crowd. Can I get some clarification on that?

I have also seen some posting about a staging area where we can wait for a bit inside for the official opening for that particular night as well. Calarification would be great for that as well.

Also, Is there any benefit for staying on site during this time since they express passes would not work on the HHN events and it being those Oct dates, would express passes for US and IOA even be worth it since it doesnt seem like a busy time.

Any tips or tricks for these first timer HHN newbs, as stated above we will have at least 3 full nights and possibly a 4th to experience everything.

We are from N Alabama, so this trip is being made especially for HHN, we arrive the Sunday prior and will relax and probably hit up some waterparks, Seaworld and Discovery Cove the dates prior to HHN. As far as the waterparks go would the temp still be alright that last week of Spet and first week of Oct?


Sorry for the long post, excited and typing ecstatically.


----------



## Metro West

Passholders and anyone else who has a day ticket can stay in the park after the 5PM closing at the Studios. Anyone not having a valid HHN ticket for that night will be asked to leave. There are holding areas set up around the park where you will be directed to wait until the areas are released. You'll wait about an hour...until 6PM and then are released into the park. You will be able to do several houses before the general public is allowed to enter at 6:30PM. The main holding area is on Delancey Street which is near Revenge of the Mummy. I wouldn't wait until 5PM to head over though...last year the area was as crowded as I've ever seen it and expect more of the same this year.

Since you will be going multiple nights, I wouldn't worry about trying to see everything the first night. Do what you can and then do the rest when you return. Lines...later in the evening...will be long...two hour waits are not unusual...so keep that in mind. There are also six attractions open during HHN so you can do those w/o too much of a wait. 

Other than being close to the action, there is really no advantage to stay onsite. Your unlimited Express does not convey to HHN so you'd have to purchase Express access just like anyone else. If you were going once then I would recommend purchasing an EP but again since you're going several nights, you will be able to see everything w/o it. 

September and October are still warm enough for the waterparks. Just try not to go on the weekends when lots of locals make it crowded.


----------



## patster734

Answers below in red.



stonedv8 said:


> Ok, ive read through about 30 pages here and could not find my answer directly, so thought I would go ahead and post it for some more info as the dates to HHN get closer.
> 
> My wife and I (early 30's) both have annual passes, I have the 2nd grade annual pass for discounts and such.
> 
> Anyways. We will be getting the frequent fear passes and be visiting HHN on Oct 3,4,5 definitely and possibly Oct 6th as well. We are Halloween junkies and this being our first time we want to experience everything if possible.
> 
> We will also be doing the parks during the daytime as well.
> 
> I have noticed others post that annual passholders get some kind of benefit to being allowed to stay in the park so we can skip having to leave and then come back in with the rest of the crowd. Can I get some clarification on that?
> 
> No one has to leave the park who has both a day pass and a HHN ticket.  Instead of being ushered out of the park, you'll be ushered to a holding area.
> On Sept. 20, 21, 27 and 28, there's a special AP holding area that might get released to explore the houses earlier than the regular holding area, but that AP holding area won't be available the weekend that you are there.
> 
> I have also seen some posting about a staging area where we can wait for a bit inside for the official opening for that particular night as well. Calarification would be great for that as well.
> 
> There will probably be two holding area: one outside and including Finnegan's restaurant; and the other over by ET I believe.  The few times that I've done HHN, I've stayed at the Finnegan's holding area.  As long as you're in the park for the day and also have a HHN ticket, you'll be able to use the holding area, and you will want to do this.  The holding area will be released to explore the houses usually a 1/2 hour before the outside gates open.
> 
> Also, Is there any benefit for staying on site during this time since they express passes would not work on the HHN events and it being those Oct dates, would express passes for US and IOA even be worth it since it doesnt seem like a busy time.
> 
> I always suggest staying onsite if financially possible.  Although you won't be able to use your onsite express for HHNs, you'll still have access to the transfer boats between Citywalk and your onsite hotel when leaving HHNs, and won't have to deal with the drive back to your offsite hotel or catching a taxi.
> 
> Any tips or tricks for these first timer HHN newbs, as stated above we will have at least 3 full nights and possibly a 4th to experience everything.
> 
> I've only done 1 night during my HHNs visits, so I'll defer to someone else who can giver better advice for multiple nights.  Only advice would be to consider using both holding areas over your 3 or 4 night visit as I believe they get released to different houses.
> 
> We are from N Alabama, so this trip is being made especially for HHN, we arrive the Sunday prior and will relax and probably hit up some waterparks, Seaworld and Discovery Cove the dates prior to HHN. As far as the waterparks go would the temp still be alright that last week of Spet and first week of Oct?
> 
> I'll be there the same week, arriving on Monday, Sept. 30, and leaving Saturday, Oct. 5.  But I'll be staying offsite this trip to save money.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, excited and typing ecstatically.


----------



## fizbobunny

Undercovertourist has a 2 day park hopper Plus HHN ticket combo for $187 including tax.


----------



## stonedv8

Thanks Patster and Metro, y'all's info was exactly what I was looking for.


One last question for now: I know this isn't directly HHN related but as previously stated, the wife and I are both Halloween/Horror junkies. We will be down here in Orlando for a full week. Does anyone have any other idea of Halloween related activities that would be cool to catch while in town? Any other must see haunted houses or attractions?


----------



## Marquibiri

stonedv8 said:


> Thanks Patster and Metro, y'all's info was exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> 
> One last question for now:  Does anyone have any other idea of Halloween related activities that would be cool to catch while in town? Any other must see haunted houses or attractions?



HOWL-O-SCREAM over at Busch Gardens in Tampa! I am heading to FL from the 2nd to the 7th of October. I added Howl-o-Scream to my HHN trip last year and loved it just as much (maybe even more) than HHN.. Last year there were 7 houses during HHN and 6 houses for HoS. Why see 7 when I could see 13!!!!

This year there will be 8 houses during HHN and 7 houses for HoS. That's a total of 15 different houses I will see!!!!!

Heading to Tampa on the 2nd Oct. for HoS on the 3rd, then driving back to Orlando for HHN on the 4th, 5th, and 6th..

Halloween junkie? Book the UTH (Unmasking The Horror) Tour! You get to see 3 houses (or 6) as a "Lights on Tour" during the day. I got my ressie for the 5th for that!

Staying on site is a must for me, especially due to the convenient location of the Hotels. I drink, and a lot, so I don't have to worry about driving, security, cabs, getting to my distant hotel, etc.
Staying on site allows you to charge stuff to your room, get things delivered there, and no need for car.

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Metro West

stonedv8 said:


> One last question for now: I know this isn't directly HHN related but as previously stated, the wife and I are both Halloween/Horror junkies. We will be down here in Orlando for a full week. Does anyone have any other idea of Halloween related activities that would be cool to catch while in town? Any other must see haunted houses or attractions?


 This website should help you out:

http://www.orlandohauntedhouses.com


----------



## keishashadow

patster734 said:


> Wow! I can't find any times available for a party of 6 on Thursday, Oct. 3. I'm glad I have my reservation too.


 
, now to decide what to eat.  Fish wasn't done 'right' last time I ate it, so skipped it last visit and went with wings, need to look for recent reviews.


----------



## patster734

keishashadow said:


> , now to decide what to eat.  Fish wasn't done 'right' last time I ate it, so skipped it last visit and went with wings, need to look for recent reviews.



I've had their fish and chips before and liked it.  Fried up and served with a side of tartar sauce.  Have they changed the way they cook them or are you talking about one of their other fish meals?  How are the wings?  I skip the wings to focus on Irish-type food at Finnegan's, but I do love wings.  And I love their Bangers and Mash, which is what I usually get there.


----------



## housemouse

keishashadow said:


> dates I checked are filling fast, not much left after 3:30 pm.  Glad I decided to book what seemed really early end of June.  Assume it's a combination of word getting out and influx of Disney people who are used to booking ADRs



Me too. I booked at what I considered a foolishly early advanced time months ago just being cautious. Now I'm so glad I didn't wait because there's nothing left the nights  we're going.


----------



## RAPstar

patster734 said:


> I've had their fish and chips before and liked it.  Fried up and served with a side of tartar sauce.  Have they changed the way they cook them or are you talking about one of their other fish meals?  How are the wings?  I skip the wings to focus on Irish-type food at Finnegan's, but I do love wings.  And I love their Bangers and Mash, which is what I usually get there.



The bangers and mash are excellent. The Shepard's Pie is excellent. I can't remember what else I've had there besides apps (Scotch Egg, pasties, and wings are all good). I've had the corned beef sammich too, but it needed more mayo or something.


----------



## keishashadow

I've always ordered the fish/chips, picky but liked finnegan's offering.  My meal looked the same, just texture of fish was odd to me, rather mushy vs firm texture I expect.  It was so busy I didn't want to take the time to send it back, just requested another loaf of bread & grabbed a slice of pizza later @ Louies.  Corned beef sandwich is huge wound up sharing it, tasted ok to me after I put catsup on it lol


----------



## mischief32

Where do you buy the HHN 2013 lanyards?  I saw the ones in the Universal store last year but I do not like the ones that have velcro at the bottom.  I just want a regulat HHN 2013 lanyard.  I already have our tickets.


----------



## Metro West

mischief32 said:


> Where do you buy the HHN 2013 lanyards?  I saw the ones in the Universal store last year but I do not like the ones that have velcro at the bottom.  I just want a regulat HHN 2013 lanyard.  I already have our tickets.


 You can buy them at Guest Services or during the event. I don't believe they are sold until HHN starts.


----------



## jimpossible87

Metro West said:


> You can buy them at Guest Services or during the event. I don't believe they are sold until HHN starts.



they are selling them now I saw them at the Universal store and in the store at twister already during the regular park hours


----------



## joshdunford

I've read on forums and HHN Facebook posts; A LOT of people complain about the lines at HHN.

We're celebrating our Honeymoon and the first time ever at HHN on October the 6th.

We only have ONE night to be in the park for the event, and considering all the negativity I've been reading about the lines, it's got me really worried that we're not going to be able to see all the houses.

Can anyone shed some light on this situation?


----------



## atricks

joshdunford said:


> I've read on forums and HHN Facebook posts; A LOT of people complain about the lines at HHN.
> 
> We're celebrating our Honeymoon and the first time ever at HHN on October the 6th.
> 
> We only have ONE night to be in the park for the event, and considering all the negativity I've been reading about the lines, it's got me really worried that we're not going to be able to see all the houses.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this situation?



If you only have one night, and aren't getting there early (at least 30 minutes before it opens) you may want to get express, or if you are willing to splurge a bit for the honeymoon (highly recommended to do so), do the VIP tour (aka RIP Tour), that alone will get rid of all the worry, and for the honeymoon, this is really important (I know from experience).  http://halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/rip-tours.html 

On a Sunday the tour should be on the lower end of the cost scale, it also doubles as a regular express pass when you are done with the tour.  The tour gets you "backdoored" to all the houses and any rides the group wants to do.  (Skipping even the express waits)

That Sunday won't be as super packed as the two nights before, but it will still be very packed, and with the shorter hours, you run the risk of not doing everything unless you get there very early or do the express/tour.


----------



## joshdunford

atricks said:


> If you only have one night, and aren't getting there early (at least 30 minutes before it opens) you may want to get express, or if you are willing to splurge a bit for the honeymoon, do the VIP tour (aka RIP Tour), that alone will get rid of all the worry.



We actually have IOA and USO tickets for that day, (the main vacation is WDW) so when we get settled in our resort we're heading out to start the day.

Last time we went, we arrived around 2 and had enough time to see all of IOA, so we added a IOA/USO Express Pass tickets this time around.  

So essentially, we'll be there AT re-opening for HHN.

My personal touring plan would be to start the day in USO and hit the major attractions with our Express pass, then move on to IOA while we wait for HHN.  Is that doable?

How does that work?  Do they kick people out of USO & corral them if they have tickets to HHN?  What time does USO shut down to get ready for HHN? Can you go back to IOA and wait for USO to re-open? 

I know it's a pretty immense amount of stuff, but we're just trying to get the most out of whatever we can for 1 day's worth.


----------



## atricks

joshdunford said:


> We actually have IOA and USO tickets for that day, (the main vacation is WDW) so when we get settled in our resort we're heading out to start the day.
> 
> Last time we went, we arrived around 2 and had enough time to see all of IOA, so we added a IOA/USO Express Pass tickets this time around.
> 
> So essentially, we'll be there AT re-opening for HHN.
> 
> My personal touring plan would be to start the day in USO and hit the major attractions with our Express pass, then move on to IOA while we wait for HHN.  Is that doable?
> 
> How does that work?  Do they kick people out of USO & corral them if they have tickets to HHN?  What time does USO shut down to get ready for HHN? Can you go back to IOA and wait for USO to re-open?
> 
> I know it's a pretty immense amount of stuff, but we're just trying to get the most out of whatever we can for 1 day's worth.



  I've only been in the studios prior to shutting down for HHN, but they will place you in a holding area, which is by the Irish bar Finnegan's between Transformers and Mummy, you can go in and eat or get something to drink while waiting.   At IOA I think the crossover is by one fish blue fish in Suess Landing, they will walk you over to Universal between the soundstages that lie between the two parks.  

You get about a 20 minute head start with a few houses they open at the start, you can essentially ride the wave counterclockwise around the park, and do it that way.  And still probably have time for the show.   The only negative is it will still be daylight when you start, and those soundstage houses are DARK.  (Which may not give enough time for your eyes to adjust).


----------



## Metro West

jimpossible87 said:


> they are selling them now I saw them at the Universal store and in the store at twister already during the regular park hours


 There are two different kinds of lanyards. You're right...they are selling one now but I think the question was about the other kind. This is the other kind that I believe is sold during the event. This one is from a few years ago.


----------



## KristenRB

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I will be there on opening night. I have a reservation for the passholder's event that night. They are going to take us through 3 houses before the park opens for the event. Once the park opens, I am planning to tackle the other 5 houses, street experience and shows.



Sounds like fun!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MRAven

Hi, do you know if there is going to be a HHN App for park live information like line waiting time etc. ?


----------



## lee33lyn

joshdunford said:


> I've read on forums and HHN Facebook posts; A LOT of people complain about the lines at HHN.
> 
> We're celebrating our Honeymoon and the first time ever at HHN on October the 6th.
> 
> We only have ONE night to be in the park for the event, and considering all the negativity I've been reading about the lines, it's got me really worried that we're not going to be able to see all the houses.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this situation?



Got to get a express pass. Worth every penny.
Last year was our first year and thank goodness we got a express pass.
Two or three hours in, the lines where a couple hours long.


----------



## patster734

lee33lyn said:


> Got to get a express pass. Worth every penny.
> Last year was our first year and thank goodness we got a express pass.
> Two or three hours in, the lines where a couple hours long.



I concur with the express pass.  Furthermore, I advise having a day pass to be in the park to take advantage of the Stay and Scream holding area.  On top of that, I also suggest not using the express pass for the first few houses, because the waits for those initial houses will be minimal when starting from the holding area.  Then revisit those houses later in the evening when the wait times have gotten bigger, and use the express pass for those houses at that time.  

Interesting story: a few years ago, we followed a couple to one of the houses from the holding area.  They used their express pass and we didn't.  Although they did enter the house before us, it was a difference of about 5 people.


----------



## xApril

Went to preview tonight. Had lots of fun. I managed to do all the houses. Definitely felt scarier this year, but it might've just been me getting scared since it was the first night and I'm not used to it yet. 

I personally liked B&T better last year but I'm sure it'll grow on me.

Excited to do more runthroughs of the houses and such. Should be a fun year!


----------



## lee33lyn

We went in about 5pm to S&S area at Finnegan's and had a couple of beers.
They let us loose about 10 til 6pm. We did all but two houses without express pass and then started to make another round with express pass tickets. Really need to see the houses twice if you can.
We did most twice and finally gave up when my legs felt like spaghetti noodles about 11.30. We had a blast. Just be ready to walk and stand alot.


----------



## keishashadow

atricks said:


> I've only been in the studios prior to shutting down for HHN, but they will place you in a holding area, which is by the Irish bar *Finnegan's between Transformers and Mummy, you can go in and eat or get something to drink while waiting*. At IOA I think the crossover is by one fish blue fish in Suess Landing, they will walk you over to Universal between the soundstages that lie between the two parks.
> 
> You get about a 20 minute head start with a few houses they open at the start, you can essentially ride the wave counterclockwise around the park, and do it that way. And still probably have time for the show. The only negative is it will still be daylight when you start, and those soundstage houses are DARK. (Which may not give enough time for your eyes to adjust).


 
good advice, however, Finnegans appears to be a tough grab as to claiming a table without a reservation, at least the dates we tend to visit.  The bar has always been packed early when we arrive, appears to be SRO.


----------



## WebmasterCorey

Enjoy! http://youtu.be/k3KvsK1aRHk


----------



## wdw_monster

An someone give me the low down on Halloween horror nights. We've never even been to universal before. But we are big fans of horror and since we just moved to Florida the tickets are pretty cheap for fl residents.
Which park is it at?
What time does it start and finish? 
How early can we enter the park?
Are any rides open during horror nights?
Are there any restaurants/ quick service open?
Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jimpossible87

Metro West said:


> There are two different kinds of lanyards. You're right...they are selling one now but I think the question was about the other kind. This is the other kind that I believe is sold during the event. This one is from a few years ago.



Ive seen walking dead, HHN 23 and Legendary Truth Lanyards on sale currently


----------



## WyoLars

On the other side of the OP. We hate horror. 

Is it even worth going to universal the days they have horror nights?? Since we will not be paying for the hard-ticket event to follow?? 

Or if we do pay for the hard ticket are we still able to get around the park and do the rides with out being around the horror elements. (mainly harry potter).

(Hope I didn't hijack your thread, but figure the info could benefit us both)


----------



## jimpossible87

joshdunford said:


> I've read on forums and HHN Facebook posts; A LOT of people complain about the lines at HHN.
> 
> We're celebrating our Honeymoon and the first time ever at HHN on October the 6th.
> 
> We only have ONE night to be in the park for the event, and considering all the negativity I've been reading about the lines, it's got me really worried that we're not going to be able to see all the houses.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this situation?



15 year veteran of HHN and I will be glad to give you any tips...1st of all you are going Sunday night correct? Ill be there that night as well, will be there that whole weekend.
Anyway, if you are planning on just the one night and have regular daytime admission already you are allowed to stay in one of the 2 holding areas prior to the start of the event when the park close to reg guests at 5pm. One by the animal stage near ET and one by Finnegans in the NY area. the event starts at 6pm but they usually let everyone go a bit before and depending which side of the park you choose to start with they usually direct everyone to the early opening houses right away where you will see no lines. after that the park starts to open up and gets more and more crowded as the night goes on. There are 8 houses this year and to see them all in one night requires a LOT of walking. The houses are outside the regular park areas and some of the houses in the front you actually have to walk all the way over to the back of Seuss Landing at IOA to go in. 
  On a regular trip I have usually picked a weekday like Thurs for a one night visit and I have always added the Express (which is cheapest on the Thurs as well...but not too bad for Sunday either) The express sells out so you should buy it in advance if you plan on getting it.
   As the crowds  grow the lines can go into hours on the waits. with the express I have gone and done all the houses watched the Bill and ted show and had plenty of time for the outdoor areas...its just a major workout with all the walking. it can be done tho pretty easily. without express you will get into the 1st 2 houses right away and then the wait times will start. if you want to do other things in the park besides waiting on the houses you wont end up with too much time. It would be hard but not impossible to see all the houses and in my honest opinion you wont want to be in that many of the long lines after 1 or 2 of them.
  Lots of HHN blogs put out trip reports that give you an order to do the houses in and such ( I usually use them so I know where to go) orlando informer is gong to be doing one . There's was a spot on plan last year for me when I only had one night.
  Im waiting for everyones advice once the actual opening goes on this Friday and we can see how everything is ordered this year


----------



## DOOM1001

I've been to HHN like 18 of the 22 years,the event has been held at Universal most of the years with a couple of years at IOA and a couple of years where it was partially in both parks.Recently it's been at Universal with the soundstages between the parks housing some of the houses.I have an AP so when the park closes at 5pm everyone with tickets to HHN can stay inside the park in the Stay and Scream area which has been the street by Finnegans lately.Usually around 6pm they let out the people in the Stay and Scream area to do the 2-3 houses that they open early.The event might not be officially open until 6:30-7pm but you can get these houses done with little lines before the masses of people outside the gates are let in.If you don't have AP's what you would do is buy the Stay and Scream add on if you're visiting the park,which is usually the same discounted price AP holders pay for the event.You can also visit IOA during the day and around 5pm there will be a side entrance to Universal for people with Stay and Scream tickets so you don't have to exit the park and get access to Stay and Scream.The event usually ends between 1am and 2am depending if it's a peak night.HHN gets crazy busy pretty much every night but at least on non peak nights the crowds won't be as bad and might ease off after 11pm or so.Usually the most popular rides are open during HHN,but having an AP and that they usually also have long lines I never do rides during the event,it's hard enough to get all the houses and shows done in one night as the lines can easily be 1-2 hours during the busiest parts of the night.If you want to do the houses,rides and shows you better be looking to purchase the express pass,which is pretty expensive.The restaurants are also obviously open given how popular this event is.If I didn't have an AP I wouldn't buy a 1 day ticket to Universal since the park closes at 5pm,a two park pass or to IOA would be fine as you can go to IOA which will stay open later.And no if you want to pay the HHN to just do the rides at the Universal park that would not be smart either as like I said earlier the lines for the rides will also be pretty insanely long,it is the most popular Halloween event in the country.However since it's Potter you're interested in,it would work since HHN is not in IOA.Either buy a ticket to IOA or get a more expensive 1 day 2 park pass so you can hop over to IOA when Universal closes.


----------



## Planogirl

WyoLars said:


> On the other side of the OP. We hate horror.
> 
> Is it even worth going to universal the days they have horror nights?? Since we will not be paying for the hard-ticket event to follow??
> 
> Or if we do pay for the hard ticket are we still able to get around the park and do the rides with out being around the horror elements. (mainly harry potter).
> 
> (Hope I didn't hijack your thread, but figure the info could benefit us both)


You can barely tell that there is a horror event at night when you visit in the daytime and this won't affect IOA at all. We went last year and enjoyed IOA in the evening once the Studios shut down. We went to HHN the next night and we couldn't believe how the whole atmosphere of the Studios changed. It went from being pretty much its normal self to a very crowded, Halloween party.


----------



## Planogirl

wdw_monster said:


> An someone give me the low down on Halloween horror nights. We've never even been to universal before. But we are big fans of horror and since we just moved to Florida the tickets are pretty cheap for fl residents.
> Which park is it at?
> What time does it start and finish?
> How early can we enter the park?
> Are any rides open during horror nights?
> Are there any restaurants/ quick service open?
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


If you haven't seen this, this might help too:  http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/index.html

We enjoyed the Stay and Scream feature since we were already visiting the parks.


----------



## bumbershoot

DOOM1001 said:


> Recently it's been at Universal with the soundstages between the parks housing some of the houses.



We were at Universal in September of 2011, and I think that was before the soundstages started being used.  There were one or two places in the Studios where they had big sort-of walls up that were creepy even in the broad daylight.  My son absolutely hated them, and is pretty annoyed that we're heading back in October.  

Would you say that those outdoors, right along the pathways, creepy sort of things are gone now?  (please say yes please say yes)



Planogirl said:


> You can barely tell that there is a horror event at night when you visit in the daytime...



This is sounding like those big things are gone.  Hoping!


----------



## RAPstar

bumbershoot said:


> We were at Universal in September of 2011, and I think that was before the soundstages started being used.  There were one or two places in the Studios where they had big sort-of walls up that were creepy even in the broad daylight.  My son absolutely hated them, and is pretty annoyed that we're heading back in October.
> 
> Would you say that those outdoors, right along the pathways, creepy sort of things are gone now?  (please say yes please say yes)
> 
> 
> 
> This is sounding like those big things are gone.  Hoping!



The soundstages have been used for a while. I think I know what you're talking about since I was there in 2011. Big wall with skull like faces on top? That was for one of the scarezones. This year, all the scarezones are Walking Dead themed, so there are some props out but I don't think they'll be anything like those walls.


----------



## Gillbob316

Question for anyone who knows the answer...

Is the Resident Evil themed house the same Resident Evil attraction that's currently at Universal Japan? Where you actually get a (fake) gun and shoot at the zombies as you progress through it?

Or is is just a haunted house?

When I saw photos from the Japanese attraction I was DYING to try it, so if they've brought it to the US park, I may have to go out of my way to get down there this month.


----------



## Cais

Gillbob316 said:


> Question for anyone who knows the answer...  Is the Resident Evil themed house the same Resident Evil attraction that's currently at Universal Japan? Where you actually get a (fake) gun and shoot at the zombies as you progress through it?  Or is is just a haunted house?  When I saw photos from the Japanese attraction I was DYING to try it, so if they've brought it to the US park, I may have to go out of my way to get down there this month.



It's just a haunted house. I just got out of it - it was neat but seemed really short.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jimpossible87

Gillbob316 said:


> Question for anyone who knows the answer...
> 
> Is the Resident Evil themed house the same Resident Evil attraction that's currently at Universal Japan? Where you actually get a (fake) gun and shoot at the zombies as you progress through it?
> 
> Or is is just a haunted house?
> 
> When I saw photos from the Japanese attraction I was DYING to try it, so if they've brought it to the US park, I may have to go out of my way to get down there this month.



Ya def not based on the Japan attraction...based on the part 2 and 3 of the video game series.You can see pics from it on Universals HHN website they have posted pics of inside all their houses this year which Ive never seen them do before. That Japan one did look awesome.


----------



## Metro West

Cais said:


> It's just a haunted house. I just got out of it - it was neat but seemed really short.


 What did you think of the houses in general? We did five tonight...will do the remaining three tomorrow night. Of the ones we did, we liked La Llorona the best. I loved the stream running through it. I thought the others were weak but I know it's only the first night, the casts are still getting into their characters and tweaks will be made. I didn't think it was very crowded and the weather was absolutely perfect!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

We got in tonight at around 8:20pm.  We didn't do any of the haunted houses but we did get all the rides done along with Bill & Ted's Show.  Tomorrow we shall partake in the adult beverages and bravely walk through the houses.  (We have been up since 5:30am today so drinking was going to be a no go after 1 drink)


----------



## Marquibiri

Metro,
What was the S&S house after all? Did more than one soundstage house open earlier (before 6:30 - like the one in the Twister queue) since there are 4 houses right there?

How were the crowds in that part of the park? Overall thoughts?

Thanks!

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## goofyfigment

Since this is the first year I'm going so late I'm going to keep watching for reviews. Right now I'm torn between doing one or two nights (both non peak I hope wed Oct 23 and Thurs Oct 24) so I'll be watching to see how the crowds are picking up and how the reviews of the houses are changing. Getting excited 31 days!


----------



## JustBusiness

Does anyone know why thursday Oct. 30 is not available?  Seems weird the day before Halloween would be closed, especially being a Thursday.  It's the night that works best for us because we are going to NSS on the 31st...


----------



## dedex13

The 30th is a Wednesday.


----------



## Metro West

dedex13 said:


> The 30th is a Wednesday.


----------



## PolyGuy

Photo Report from opening night, minimal spoilers:http://allaroundorlando.blogspot.com/2013/09/universal-studios-florida-halloween.html


----------



## jarrdisney

We went last night and have FFP w/express. We arrived at 730pm and managed to squeeze in all 8 houses and Bill + Ted's, while leaving a little after 12am. 

Our overall consensus thus far is that it's better than last year. The "scare zones" are still weak, but we knew that going into this year, and that being said, I think they're better than last year. That's also saying a lot since it was opening night and things get progressively better. 

Our fave houses were Cabin in the Woods, American Werewolf in London, and Walking Dead, which was a much needed upgrade from last year.

Afterlife (3d) wasn't very good, and I'm unsure there's anything they can do to make it much better. The theme really didn't flow, but there's opportunities for some scares.

The remaining houses have a lot of potential and I imagine any one of them could be a favorite for the evening, depending on timing and if they're firing on all cylinders. Honorable mention might have to go to La LLorona, which is a pretty sadistic house and concept. 

Bill + Ted's was very disappointing, and while I know they have to work on the execution, I'm unsure the writing is going to get any better. However, I remember saying the same thing last year and ended up really enjoying the show towards the end of it's run. 

Overall, I'm truly excited for this year and we'll be going again tonight. Despite the crowds being manageable last night, I'm still beyond happy to have express for the duration of the event. At around $225 per person, I consider it a steal, considering we can go over 20 times. The longest wait we saw posted was 60 minutes and the longest we waited was around 10 minutes, with most houses being less than 5.


----------



## KristenRB

Ok, so here are my thoughts on last night. (Not that anyone asked lol)

I'd have to say that Cabin in the Woods and American Werewolf in London were some of the top houses. The Walking Dead, Evil Dead and Resident Evil were also enjoyable. Was there room for improvement? Yeah, but this is the first night and I know it gets better as time goes on. 

We had fast passes and got there at opening. We only had enough time to do those houses plus Havoc (which was a complete waste of time IMO). 

The scare zones were pretty decent. Overall I felt very immersed and for any fan of the Walking Dead (or any zombie fan in general), would enjoy the street experience.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Brownie54

Thanks to everyone who took the time to give us a report on last night. I look forward to reading more and giving my thoughts after next week when we go. Thanks again.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Here is my experience from last night. I attended the annual passholder's event. 

The Walking Dead: No Safe Heaven. We went in around 5 pm. It was very dark and scary. Some of us got completely lost because it was so hard to see anything. There are a couple of rooms that I was able to see, and I am absolutely impressed with the set decor. Be ready to duck down and avoid zombies. I went on the second night, and I could see better. The house definitely beats last year house. It is scarier and creepier this year. Overall, I enjoy the house. Highly recommended.

Urban Legends: La Llorona is the second house that was open during the event. The queue line was not very bad at the time. We got in pretty quick. The house is great and scary. It was very different from the Hollywood houses. You may notice some of the decors if you have come to past Halloween Horror Nights. Recommended. 

Afterlife: Death's Revenge. This is a 3D house with a lot of bright colors. Personally, this is my least favorite house. You can almost see the scare actors with their bright colors costumes. If you mentally prepared yourself when you see them, you won't be scared easily. I will recommend the house for last.

The Cabin in The Woods. This house is amazing. It was scary and creepy. You are guaranteed to encounter some of the monsters from the movie and someone from the past. You need to look around to catch the special someone from the past. There are scenes from the movie that you may recognized, but the house focuses more on the monsters instead of the characters from the movie. I was pretty surprised about this. This house has a guest activated trigger in one of the rooms that will do something. You need to find it out for yourself. Highly recommended. 

Resident Evil: Escape from Raccoon City. My experience with the house was ruined by the dumb couple in front of me who took flash photographies inside the house. The house attendant finally stopped them from taking more pictures. The house itself was pretty good if you are a fan of the games. I am not one of them so I don't really know any of the monsters. It was not the same house as the one in Japan. You will recognized some the characters from the games. The decor is pretty good. There is one room that makes me laugh everytime I think about it. Game paused room. I just wish they have more animatronics on the monsters. My experience for the second night was much better. Recommended.

An American Werewolf in London. The house is very authentic and true to the movie. The animatronic on the werewolves are amazing. The werewolves is very realistic and look like wolves instead of wolf men. The scenes are beautifully done. The police near the end warned me about a werewolf close by, and I just howled at him. He has a British accent (not sure if it is real or fake). Recommended. 

Evil Dead. For me personally, I don't like the beginning of the house. The facade of the house is pages from the book that are arranged like a deck of cards. It reminds me of Lady Luck when I see it. Once you past the pages, you will see the huge house name EVIL DEAD on top of the entrance. This is the first time in 4 years that I have gone to HHN Orlando and Hollywood where I literally see the house name. Inside the house, you will see scenes from the movie with all of the characters. You will get a little bit wet in this house. Recommended.

Havoc 2: Derailed. I have a mix feeling about the house because I don't personally care about the first half of the house but I love the second half of the house. This house is completely different from the first one. The first house was more chaotic from the beginning to the end, and it had a lot of loud noises. Not so much on the second one. The second house is still pretty intense. The line was CRAZY. I waited for 90 minutes to get in the house. Saw the changes of the scare actors twice. The huge problem with the line is the time on the monitor was not accurate whatsoever. It said 30 minutes wait and it was 90 minutes wait. Be prepared to stand if you don't have express pass. Recommended.

The street experience. As much as I love the Walking Dead, I personally think that it has too many zombies roaming around. Everywhere you look, there is a zombie. After a while, I keep saying "there is another zombie and another one and another one". I miss the old varieties scare zones or street experience. I love how the scare zones were themed individually instead of zombies everywhere. I don't even mind seeing the monsters from the Cabin in the Woods roaming around the park. Just give me some varieties please. There are five zones: The Fall of Atlanta (from the entrance to the Mummy), Survivor Camp (around the kid zone), Woodlands (the path from the kid zone to the Mel's Die-In), The Barn (near Mel's Die-In) and Woodbury (the New York area). Make sure to check out the iconic zombies from the series. You can only catch one of the iconic zombies when you go through the barn. There are also a chainsaw drill team and a zombie van roaming around the park. The street experience is the same as last year. The scare actors can go inside the stores, the restaurants, the queue lines, anywhere really. They cannot go to the restrooms however. I saw a scare actor went inside Ben & Jerry's and Starbucks tonight. You cannot avoid this one no matter what. Be prepared to run and scream.

The Bill and Ted Show. I love the show. The parodies cover movies (Evil Dead), tv shows (Game of Throne), teen idols (Miley Cyrus), pop idols and songs (Thrift Shop). A lot of guys and girls in their underwear and even some drag. The show is hilarious and also a good place to rest your tired feet. I personally recommend this show in between the houses. Do 4 houses then a show then 4 more houses.

The queue line. Havoc 2: Derailed always has a very long queue line (60 minutes or more). The Cabin in the Wood, Evil Dead, The Walking Dead, An American Werewolf in London have an average of 40 minutes waiting time. Resident Evil, Afterlife, La Llorona have an average of 20 minutes or less waiting time. I suggest hitting Havoc 2: Derailed first followed by the movie and tv show houses. 

My ranking from favorite to least favorite: The Cabin in the Woods, The Walking Dead, La Llorona, An American Werewolf in London, Evil Dead, Havoc 2, Resident Evil, Afterlife.


----------



## Planogirl

I can't believe that people were taking flash pictures in one of the houses. Just when I think I've heard it all...

Thanks so much for the reviews for those of us that can't go this year! I'm curious - which rides are open during the event?


----------



## DOOM1001

dedex13 said:


> The 30th is a Wednesday.



I'm going on the 16th which is a Wednesday,HHN is also held the 23rd,the next Wednesday,why would it not be held on the 30th,the day before Halloween,kinda doesn't make sense,the event is popular enough to warrant it being held that day.


----------



## Metro West

DOOM1001 said:


> I'm going on the 16th which is a Wednesday,HHN is also held the 23rd,the next Wednesday,why would it not be held on the 30th,the day before Halloween,kinda doesn't make sense,the event is popular enough to warrant it being held that day.


 HHN is staged on Sunday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday nights. The only time it's held on Wednesdays is during Hell Week and if Halloween falls on a Wednesday. You are going during one of the two Hell Weeks this year. Since 10/30 is not during Hell Week and Halloween is on Thursday this year, HHN will not be staged that Wednesday night. It may not make sense but it's always been that way. 



Planogirl said:


> I can't believe that people were taking flash pictures in one of the houses. Just when I think I've heard it all...
> 
> Thanks so much for the reviews for those of us that can't go this year! I'm curious - which rides are open during the event?


 I haven't seen any flash pictures being taken in the houses. They are very strict about cameras and if they even see one, they will ask you to put it away. 

The attractions open this year are: MIB, The Simpsons, Twirl 'n Hurl, Rockit, Revenge of the Mummy, Despicable Me and Transformers.


----------



## schumigirl

I saw one person with a flash. just as we came out of Cabin in the woods......there`s really no need for it.

We were in Finnegans area again last night and they let us out around 5.50pm to AWIL. We enjoyed this more the 2nd night than the 1st.

I loved Cabin in the Woods......and yes there is a face from the past......didn`t think I would like it as I hated the movie......but very different. This was one of my favourites.

Evil Dead.....another I wasn`t sure about but really enjoyed it and lots of scares.

La Llorona......this was a top 3 house. Lots of scares and loved the little bridge scene. 

Havoc.......nope.....not for me.

American Werewolf.............I must be the only person to have never seen this movie, but the house was really good. Would happily do this house more than once.

Resident Evil.......Not for me.

Walking Dead.......I think we liked this one......but some of the themes of the houses meant to me they all kind of blended into one another.

Note to Universal........come up with something different, far too many zombies!!!!!

Didn`t do Afterlife: Death`s Vengeance.........the queue was 50 minutes when we got there, and we had already queued for ages for a couple of houses we really didn`t want to stand again. I`m glad we didn`t as later in Citywalk we met several peeps who all said it was the weakest house and they were sorry they had queued.

Street zones..........Sorry but very bored with zombies.....I`m a jumper and a screamer and scare very easily.....but after a few jumps it became very dull. I miss the scare zones of a few years ago. I don`t know if they have run out of ideas but they need to come up with something fresh........bring back Jack 

Didn`t do Rocky Horror or Bill and Ted.....will do that Thursday.

Overall a good atmosphere and we enjoyed the nights, but it lacks something for us.

Will go back next week though


----------



## Cais

Made it back out last night as well. I've been working till 830 so I haven't been able to get out there right at opening but I managed to squeeze in three houses both nights. Did Cabin twice, definitely one of my top houses. Resident Evil I'm a huge fan of the games and it's very true to them but feels really short. After life was interesting but not great. La Llorana was fantastic and there's not enough that can be said for AWIL.

Last night I finally found out where to set up the in-park Legendary Truth - the Collective experience they have for frequent fear passes. They had sold out of the RFID cards for the night so I now have an antenna attached to my ticket. This early in the event it's basically limited to scanning my ticket at the end of houses for points and a few flash games online but I was talking to one of the guys running it and as the event goes on there will be special assignments, like meet this person in this scare zone and get a code, enter the code at this house to set something off. I'm pretty excited to see what they do last year was my first HHN and I didn't really do any of the ARG at all. This year is different. 

Overall disappointed by the scare zones. I love zombies, haven't watched much of walking dead and they just eh. Did get to see zombie van last night though.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## amityisland

My sister and I went last night as well. I thought the best houses were American Werewolf in London (Werewolf Puppet for the Win!!!) and Cabin in the Woods. Also enjoyed Evil Dead (didn't get all the scares but maybe next time , Resident Evil (house seemed really short, but loved the little touches from the video game and got a good scare) and Walking Dead (really dark in there!). I know that it seems to be getting bad reviews, but I even enjoyed Afterlife (got a good scare in that one and I just kinda like the 3-D trippiness).

Maybe I had too high hopes going in, but  La LLarona disappointed me. It started off strong with great atmosphere but the last third of the house just seemed weak. 

Havoc was not scary or interesting at all. I've read that this one can be great when it has a great cast....guess we didn't get the great cast, they just kinda stood there and did not seem into it.

We went pretty early (got in early with the Annual Passholder thing around 5), so not all of the scareactors/scare zones were fully set up. I did like the added props this year that I did see and will hopefully see more when I go again. They seemed to be out just as we were leaving, but with the heat and humidity we were pretty beat and just wanted to get going. 

I always feel a bit rushed on the first night (gotta see houses, gotta see houses!) so hopefully next weekend, I can go at a slower pace and soak it in a little more. Plus I still want to see Rocky Horror 

Overall, its not the best HHN I've ever been too, but a liked it a whole lot better than last year.


----------



## TaylorsDad

HHN and tickets question. My wife and I are going to buy APs, 1 Preferred and 1 Power Pass since we are going in a few weeks and plan on going back in November as well as next year for HP expansion. We also have my sister and her husband going this HHN only. Would the best option be to purchase Annual Passes for us now and let my sister and her husband order multi day tickets online now and then day we get there use our AP to get discounted stay and scream tickets?  I welcome any and all suggestions.


----------



## Metro West

TaylorsDad said:


> HHN and tickets question. My wife and I are going to buy APs, 1 Preferred and 1 Power Pass since we are going in a few weeks and plan on going back in November as well as next year for HP expansion. We also have my sister and her husband going this HHN only. Would the best option be to purchase Annual Passes for us now and let my sister and her husband order multi day tickets online now and then day we get there use our AP to get discounted stay and scream tickets?  I welcome any and all suggestions.


 Anyone can get HHN tickets at the S & S discount...they just need to have park tickets. With your Preferred AP, you can purchase up to six tickets (theme park and HHN) with your discount. It may be cheaper to go that route...you'd have to do the math.


----------



## rrali33tt

I have to pick up my HHN tickets from will call. What time should I plan to leave WDW and arrive at Universal?  We are going on Thursday night and have express passes. I know the event starts at 630pm and ends at midnight. I would like to hit all 8 houses and shows and hopefully a few rides. Do you think that is possible? What is the best touring strategy to do as much as possible that night?


----------



## Metro West

rrali33tt said:


> I have to pick up my HHN tickets from will call. What time should I plan to leave WDW and arrive at Universal?  We are going on Thursday night and have express passes. I know the event starts at 630pm and ends at midnight. I would like to hit all 8 houses and shows and hopefully a few rides. Do you think that is possible? What is the best touring strategy to do as much as possible that night?


 I think you should leave around 4:30PM...you're travelling right in the middle of rush hour on I-4 so allow plenty of time for delays. 

That's going to be tough to do everything in a single night but I guess it could be done...I wouldn't try it though...LOL.

As far as the houses go, start with The Cabin in the Woods (which is the first house you come to) and then work your way around. Do the soundstage houses then move around the back of the park and finish up near T-2. I would do the houses/shows first...you can ride attractions anytime.


----------



## lili1126

If I'm going with my friends on the nights of the 18th & 19th and we don't have express pass but are staying on property and get in a little earlier...will we be able to do/see everything in 2 nights?


----------



## Metro West

lili1126 said:


> If I'm going with my friends on the nights of the 18th & 19th and we don't have express pass but are staying on property and get in a little earlier...will we be able to do/see everything in 2 nights?


 That's during Hell Week and it's a Friday/Saturday...it's gonna be tough. Getting in early will definitely help but the lines will get long pretty quickly. Do what you can the first night and then come back ready to go on Saturday night.


----------



## stonedv8

Metro West said:


> That's during Hell Week and it's a Friday/Saturday...it's gonna be tough. Getting in early will definitely help but the lines will get long pretty quickly. Do what you can the first night and then come back ready to go on Saturday night.



What's Hell week at Univesral?


----------



## Metro West

stonedv8 said:


> What's Hell week at Univesral?


 It's when some of the local schools are out for a few days and the kids descend on the parks...mainly for HHN though.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Metro West said:


> It's when some of the local schools are out for a few days and the kids descend on the parks...mainly for HHN though.



Is that in sept or oct?


----------



## donaldduck352

patrickpiteo said:


> Is that in sept or oct?



*Its in October.Done it once-never again.*


----------



## patrickpiteo

donaldduck352 said:


> Its in October.Done it once-never again.



Oct 18, 19 then?


----------



## donaldduck352

like Metro said-HELL WEEK.The lines are like 60min long within a hour of opening.


----------



## Tinachichi

Had no choice in picking the night we'd hit HHN it had to be the 18th.  Only able to do one night.  Grand daughter's 16th birthday and this is the one thing she wanted for her birthday.  Hate to hear it's going to be a bad night.  We do have S&S passes and EP.  Do you think we'll be able to hit all the houses?


----------



## macraven

_hit the houses once the park is open to the stay and scream peeps.

buy the express pass and use them once the lines start to reach 45 minutes.


this will better your chance of hitting all the houses at least once.

don't do rides but concentrate on the houses and a show if possible._


----------



## donaldduck352

S&S helps a lot,look thru the posts to see what way to go 1"st this year and do not use your EP's till you see 90mins or more.You can probally catch Bill&Teds if done right.Just do not waste time in scarezones you can see them after the houses.HTH


----------



## macraven

_friday the 18th, hhn closes at 2:00 am.

if you are let out of the stay and scream holding pen at 6:00, you will have 8 hours to do the entire park.


8 houses can be done if you have the ep.
the first 2 houses can be done quickly if you are ahead of the pack when let out of the holding section.

could be about 30 minutes tops to obtain that.

if you wait until the lines are 90 minutes wait for the rest of the houses, you won't be seeing everything in the park.

if you buy the ep and then use them when house line waits are 30-45 minutes, you could see it all before closing.

and, have some time left over to work in a show, get something to eat, shop for a hhn tshirt, etc.

that is how i see it.
you'll always get opinions based on how a crowded night can be accomplished.
i just share how i have done it when a park is really packed for hhn._


----------



## patrickpiteo

macraven said:


> friday the 18th, hhn closes at 2:00 am.  if you are let out of the stay and scream holding pen at 6:00, you will have 8 hours to do the entire park.  8 houses can be done if you have the ep. the first 2 houses can be done quickly if you are ahead of the pack when let out of the holding section.  could be about 30 minutes tops to obtain that.  if you wait until the lines are 90 minutes wait for the rest of the houses, you won't be seeing everything in the park.  if you buy the ep and then use them when house line waits are 30-45 minutes, you could see it all before closing.  and, have some time left over to work in a show, get something to eat, shop for a hhn tshirt, etc.  that is how i see it. you'll always get opinions based on how a crowded night can be accomplished. i just share how i have done it when a park is really packed for hhn.



Is there a closing time schedule somewhere?


----------



## macraven

patrickpiteo said:


> Is there a closing time schedule somewhere?



_if you go to the hhn website, click on the interactive calendar.
it will list the hhn hours on that.

www.halloweenhorrornights.com

fridays, saturdays, hhn closes at 2:00 am

sundays at 1:00 am on most dates.
last two sundays at 2:00 am


wednesday hours are midnight i believe.

came back to add that during hell week, hours are longer than the rest of the month on some of the dates.
_


----------



## patrickpiteo

macraven said:


> if you go to the hhn website, click on the interactive calendar. it will list the hhn hours on that.  www.halloweenhorrornights.com  fridays, saturdays, hhn closes at 2:00 am  sundays at 1:00 am on most dates.  wednesday hours are midnight i believe.



Nice going Thursday 2 am close thanks


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

For those of you who are curious about the houses, YouTube has some videos from the media event. The media event lets media personnel from magazines and YouTube to videotape the inside of the houses. You will see a complete walk through of all the houses. I personally don't recommend it because it will ruin your in park experience. Thus I won't post the links here.


----------



## Marquibiri

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> For those of you who are curious about the houses, YouTube has some videos from the media event. The media event lets media personnel from magazines and YouTube to videotape the inside of the houses. You will see a complete walk through of all the houses. I personally don't recommend it because it will ruin your in park experience. Thus I won't post the links here.



Thank you! I don't want to be tempted to watch them... 

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Metro West

Tinachichi said:


> Had no choice in picking the night we'd hit HHN it had to be the 18th.  Only able to do one night.  Grand daughter's 16th birthday and this is the one thing she wanted for her birthday.  Hate to hear it's going to be a bad night.  We do have S&S passes and EP.  Do you think we'll be able to hit all the houses?


 Having been twice, this is what I would do to see the houses...

Since you will do S & S, the first house you will do is *American Werewolf in London*...which is awesome! I would then go to *The Cabin in the Woods* since it opens before the other soundstage houses. When you exit this house, you will be at the entrance to* Evil Dead*. Do that one provided it's after 6:30PM when it opens. Then tackle *Resident Evil * which is in the middle of the soundstage houses.  That's all the soundstage houses so you can move along to *Havoc: Derailed* which is behind the Beetlejuice theater. That's the only house in that area. 

Once you're over by MIB, do *Afterlife* and finally head over to the final two houses near ET. Make sure you do *The Walking Dead* first...the exit dumps you at the entrance to *La Llorona*. It will save you LOTS of walking to do these two houses in this order...don't forget.

If you are interested in the shows, you'll have to check the times when you're at the park and work around those. 

If you've never done HHN before, make sure you understand the insane amount of walking you are going to do. My plan above will hopefully save you some steps. Since you will have EPs, don't use them first thing. Wait until the lines get to 45 minutes or so before using them. I know you'll be tempted but you only get one time through each house so use it wisely. Saturday night we saw people using their EP first thing when the line was less than 10 minutes! 

I will be in the S & S area on 10/18 too if you want to say hi.


----------



## keishashadow

Todd - Taking notes, was hoping you'd post a good itinerary! Will follow it on our Thursday HHN, saving footsteps is a good thing.


----------



## Marquibiri

Metro West said:


> Having been twice, this is what I would do to see the houses...
> 
> Since you will do S & S, the first house you will do is *American Werewolf in London*...which is awesome! I would then go to *The Cabin in the Woods* since it opens before the other soundstage houses. When you exit this house, you will be at the entrance to* Evil Dead*. Do that one provided it's after 6:30PM when it opens. Then tackle *Resident Evil * which is in the middle of the soundstage houses.  That's all the soundstage houses so you can move along to *Havoc: Derailed* which is behind the Beetlejuice theater. That's the only house in that area.
> 
> Once you're over by MIB, do *Afterlife* and finally head over to the final two houses near ET. Make sure you do *The Walking Dead* first...the exit dumps you at the entrance to *La Llorona*. It will save you LOTS of walking to do these two houses in this order...don't forget.
> 
> If you are interested in the shows, you'll have to check the times when you're at the park and work around those.
> 
> If you've never done HHN before, make sure you understand the insane amount of walking you are going to do. My plan above will hopefully save you some steps. Since you will have EPs, don't use them first thing. Wait until the lines get to 45 minutes or so before using them. I know you'll be tempted but you only get one time through each house so use it wisely. Saturday night we saw people using their EP first thing when the line was less than 10 minutes!
> 
> I will be in the S & S area on 10/18 too if you want to say hi.



Thanks dude!

It's odd, isn't the house by the Barney theater the one that exits right back there and the other house (TWD this year) the one that exits by MIB? I don't know, I am just trying to remember from these past years...

I might probably do Afterlife last, crossing from Havoc through Transformers walkway to La Llorona or TWD, whichever exits right there, then doing the other one and finally Afterlife since I'll be dropped out there...
Sounds feasible too?? 

and I'll be jogging from house to house... HHN is my yearly exercise routine...  

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## macraven

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> For those of you who are curious about the houses, YouTube has some videos from the media event. The media event lets media personnel from magazines and YouTube to videotape the inside of the houses. You will see a complete walk through of all the houses. I personally don't recommend it because it will ruin your in park experience. Thus I won't post the links here.



_i go for the spoilers.
i always seek them out early and during the hhn event.

for me, it adds to the event.


going through some of the houses, that conga line is fast moving.
don't want to miss anything in there.

each year i do the UTH's, prior to the night event.
i appreciate all the details put into the houses which you can not always catch when inside the houses at night.

but, i never give any info out in advance on boards as i know many homies do not want to know it.
they like to experience it themselves first hand._


----------



## rrali33tt

Thanks for all the advice so far 

So excited for HHN in 2 days!! Not so excited if it ends up raining all night. That will not be fun. If it rains really bad do they just cancel the shows? I would guess all the roaming actors would not be roaming around either and the only ride that would be shut down would be rip rocket.

Also, any advice on what to eat at HHN? I have only bought alcoholic drinks there (the special drink last year was delicious LOL ) Will be skipping dinner to get there at opening so we will def be hungry at some point.


----------



## Brandis

I reserved a table at Finnegans for 4:45 PM, so I can just quickly run out at 5 or so to get the wristband and then spend the wait until the early start eating.


----------



## Metro West

Marquibiri said:


> It's odd, isn't the house by the Barney theater the one that exits right back there and the other house (TWD this year) the one that exits by MIB? I don't know, I am just trying to remember from these past years...


 TWD exits by Barney and Afterlife and LaLloroda both exit near the back walkway near MIB...which is why it doesn't make sense to have to walk all the way around just to do TWD if you do LaLlorona first.


----------



## macraven

Brandis said:


> I reserved a table at Finnegans for 4:45 PM, so I can just quickly run out at 5 or so to get the wristband and then spend the wait until the early start eating.



_you don't have to do that.

at a few minutes after 5:00, TM's will walk thru Finnegans, scan your hhn ticket and issue you the wristband._


----------



## chrisn

Sorry if this has been asked...

So we have S&S and are doing early dinner (4:00) at Finnegan's.  I was thinking to start at house A then work our way clockwise around the park.  But now I'm reading...and assuming they maybe don't open the whole row that early?  So we will have to backtrack anyway?  Then I'm assuming we continue again clockwise?

Only been once.  HHNXX.  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_there should be 3 houses opened early when the s n s crowd is released from the holding area.

rest of the houses will open by 6:30 appoximately._


----------



## Metro West

chrisn said:


> So we have S&S and are doing early dinner (4:00) at Finnegan's.  I was thinking to start at house A then work our way clockwise around the park.  But now I'm reading...and assuming they maybe don't open the whole row that early?  So we will have to backtrack anyway?  Then I'm assuming we continue again clockwise?


 Like I posted before...the S & S house is *An American Werewolf in London* which is open early as is *The Cabin in the Woods* but they are not right beside each other. *Evil Dead* and *Resident Evil* open at 6:30PM. Those are the soundstage houses. If you wanted to do the stage houses first, do it in this order: AWIL, The Cabin in the Woods, Evil Dead and Resident Evil. Then move to another part of the park and do those. Since the passholder party ends this weekend, I don't know which of those houses will remain open if there is a holding area near ET. All other houses should be open by 6:30PM.

I'm only suggesting a route that should save time and steps.


----------



## DisneyMissy318

Metro West said:


> Like I posted before...the S & S house is *An American Werewolf in London* which is open early as is *The Cabin in the Woods* but they are not right beside each other. *Evil Dead* and *Resident Evil* open at 6:30PM. Those are the soundstage houses. If you wanted to do the stage houses first, do it in this order: AWIL, The Cabin in the Woods, Evil Dead and Resident Evil. Then move to another part of the park and do those. Since the passholder party ends this weekend, I don't know which of those houses will remain open if there is a holding area near ET. All other houses should be open by 6:30PM.
> 
> I'm only suggesting a route that should save time and steps.



Thanks for posting!  I've already written it down and will mark the map appropriately!  So excited!  Will be at HoS on Saturday, 10/5 and the first of 3 nights for HHN on 10/6


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

macraven said:


> i go for the spoilers.
> i always seek them out early and during the hhn event.
> 
> for me, it adds to the event.
> 
> going through some of the houses, that conga line is fast moving.
> don't want to miss anything in there.
> 
> each year i do the UTH's, prior to the night event.
> i appreciate all the details put into the houses which you can not always catch when inside the houses at night.
> 
> but, i never give any info out in advance on boards as i know many homies do not want to know it.
> they like to experience it themselves first hand.



Even if there is no post on the board, they can always find the videos on YouTube by themselves. I have done the UTH in the last two years, and I absolutely enjoy it. I think the best way to really appreciate the details that the A&D department puts into the house is by taking the UTH. The videos are basically walkthroughs with the fast moving or slow moving conga line. You won't be able to see everything in the videos. You can take pictures inside the house during UTH tour, and I always find something that I may overlook during my walkthrough during the nights.


----------



## Metro West

DisneyMissy318 said:


> Thanks for posting!  I've already written it down and will mark the map appropriately!  So excited!  Will be at HoS on Saturday, 10/5 and the first of 3 nights for HHN on 10/6


----------



## lili1126

Metro West said:


> That's during Hell Week and it's a Friday/Saturday...it's gonna be tough. Getting in early will definitely help but the lines will get long pretty quickly. Do what you can the first night and then come back ready to go on Saturday night.



Thanks Metro West! So it is doable without express passes? I have 13 people going (we're coming from NYC) for my birthday and not everyone wants to spend the extra money on express pass...we figured we'd try and do 4 houses one night and 4 houses the 2nd night (although I think I'll wind up wanting to do AWIL on both nights since everyone is raving about it!  )


----------



## macraven

breaking up your touring by doing half the houses each night, will be good.

you will be able to see all of the houses and probably a show doing it that way.

hhn ends at 2:00 am on friday/saturday nights.


----------



## Brandis

Do Sunday HHN in early october usually sell out (fast)? 

As I already have Universal tickets, I cannot buy the discounted S&S ticket online and will need to buy them at Universal directly. 

If I want to go on Sunday, Oct. 6, do you think I will be fine getting the HHN ticket the day before or could they already be sold out by then?


----------



## macraven

Brandis said:


> Do Sunday HHN in early october usually sell out (fast)?
> 
> As I already have Universal tickets, I cannot buy the discounted S&S ticket online and will need to buy them at Universal directly.
> 
> If I want to go on Sunday, Oct. 6, do you think I will be fine getting the HHN ticket the day before or could they already be sold out by then?



_see you there on the 6th!

i don't feel that the hhn ticket will be sold out in advance for that night.


it is more during the end of hhn that certain dates sell out.

buy the hhn ticket before 4:15 that sunday in the park.
lines at guest service can get long around that time as many decide to stay for the hhn event that day while they are in the park._


----------



## goofyfigment

Maybe I need to buy my hhn tix.  I know when I'm going just haven't gotten around to buying my frequent fear pass. Maybe next week lol


----------



## Brandis

macraven said:


> _see you there on the 6th!
> 
> i don't feel that the hhn ticket will be sold out in advance for that night.
> 
> 
> it is more during the end of hhn that certain dates sell out.
> 
> buy the hhn ticket before 4:15 that sunday in the park.
> lines at guest service can get long around that time as many decide to stay for the hhn event that day while they are in the park._



Thanks! I already have the Express Pass for that night as well as a table reservation for Finnegans at 4:45, so I'm pretty much locked into that night. Planning on quickly dropping buy the the day before and get the ticket then as I'll be in the area anyways.


----------



## b8nker

We have never been before and will be there Oct. 17-21.  Do you think it would be alright to take an 11 year old boy?


----------



## Brandis

I don't think Universal gives a firm guideline on what age HHN is appropriate for, but they say it might be too intense for young children.

Also, there is no discount for children, you will need to buy an adult ticket for him as well.

Just keep in mind this is nothing like Disney's Halloween event...


----------



## Metro West

Brandis said:


> Do Sunday HHN in early october usually sell out (fast)?
> 
> As I already have Universal tickets, I cannot buy the discounted S&S ticket online and will need to buy them at Universal directly.
> 
> If I want to go on Sunday, Oct. 6, do you think I will be fine getting the HHN ticket the day before or could they already be sold out by then?


 You shouldn't have any issues going that early in the event.



b8nker said:


> We have never been before and will be there Oct. 17-21.  Do you think it would be alright to take an 11 year old boy?


 If your son can handle "in your face" scares, blood and guts and the like, sure...he'd enjoy it. If he doesn't like stuff like that, save your money. I've already seen several strollers during the event which really bothers me but...what do you do?



lili1126 said:


> Thanks Metro West! So it is doable without express passes? I have 13 people going (we're coming from NYC) for my birthday and not everyone wants to spend the extra money on express pass...we figured we'd try and do 4 houses one night and 4 houses the 2nd night (although I think I'll wind up wanting to do AWIL on both nights since everyone is raving about it!  )


 Sounds like a lot of fun for the group. If you aren't doing Stay & Scream, make sure you're as close to the entrance by 5PM as possible so the wait isn't terribly long to enter the park. Do what you can the first night and then return ready to finish things off. AWIL is great! The wolves are very life like...I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## macraven

b8nker said:


> We have never been before and will be there Oct. 17-21.  Do you think it would be alright to take an 11 year old boy?



_if your son can't handle it, and you leave the park, there are no refunds.

hhn website recommends the event is not for children under 13._


----------



## PolyGuy

Here's our thoughts & rankings on all 8 mazes this year:
http://allaroundorlando.blogspot.com/2013/09/halloween-horror-nights-23-maze.html

Also, here's a link to videos of all 8 houses. Most are dark thru-out but there are spots where you can see some great scenery. We were invited by Universal to film for our YouTube channel, as normally taping & pictures are not allowed:

http://allaroundorlando.blogspot.com/2013/09/universal-studios-florida-halloween_22.html


----------



## PolyGuy

macraven said:


> _if your son can't handle it, and you leave the park, there are no refunds.
> 
> hhn website recommends the event is not for children under 13._



I think this is a marketing tool. The houses & scare zones are on a much more impressive scale than a Six Flags Fright Fest, but not that much more intense or scary. My 10 year old goes thru the houses with her sisters and is fine. 

The real issues are with the shows. Bill & Ted's drop some 4 letter words, and has a sexual overtone. Rocky Horror is Rocky Horror. I personally enjoy the shows, but I can see how some parents would not be comfortable watching these with their young children.


----------



## DCTooTall

PolyGuy said:


> I think this is a marketing tool. The houses & scare zones are on a much more impressive scale than a Six Flags Fright Fest, but not that much more intense or scary. My 10 year old goes thru the houses with her sisters and is fine.
> 
> The real issues are with the shows. Bill & Ted's drop some 4 letter words, and has a sexual overtone. Rocky Horror is Rocky Horror. I personally enjoy the shows, but I can see how some parents would not be comfortable watching these with their young children.



I'll go one further and say that the real issue can also be the other guests and atmosphere of the event.

  Yes.... there can be language, sexual overtones, and of course the blood and guts and horror throughout the event's activities.

BUT...  There is also massive amounts of alcohol flowing and extreme crowds.   Add in the frightening aspects and the dark,   and it can sometimes be a powder keg or a place which may not be the best place to bring a child.     The crowds and alcohol can sometimes lead to short tempers, fights, or other incidents which are the reason during HHN the local police are highly visible and have an expanded facility at the hub between the parking decks.         You also have a lot more adults who are attending what is obviously a more mature event with lots of alcohol availability who will behave more like they are in a child-free zone than they would in  public place which kids could be reasonably expected to be present.  [Language, PDA, etc].

I'm personally a firm believer that HHN should be treated as a HARD PG-13/Soft-R type of rating,   due to not only the official HHN events,  but the overall party atmosphere that the guests can give the place.      Some parents and kids could probably feel that their 13 or 14 year old horror junky child can handle the event just fine.  While others may feel uneasy letting their 16/17yr old attend.       But I do believe that you should know what to expect if you plan on taking your child,  and be aware that beyond the straight horror aspects of the houses and scare zones,   the child will be exposed to lots of drunk guests,  Strong Language,  Sexual innuendo,  half-naked monsters and performers,  PDA,   possible violence,   and lots of Drunk guests.  (Seriously... there is basically a bar every 100ft during the event.  I seldom have an empty glass in my hand unless I'm in a house, show, or ride.)


----------



## chrisn

Metro West said:


> Like I posted before...the S & S house is *An American Werewolf in London* which is open early as is *The Cabin in the Woods* but they are not right beside each other. *Evil Dead* and *Resident Evil* open at 6:30PM. Those are the soundstage houses. If you wanted to do the stage houses first, do it in this order: AWIL, The Cabin in the Woods, Evil Dead and Resident Evil. Then move to another part of the park and do those. Since the passholder party ends this weekend, I don't know which of those houses will remain open if there is a holding area near ET. All other houses should be open by 6:30PM.
> 
> I'm only suggesting a route that should save time and steps.



Thank you...that's exactly what I wanted.  We only have the one night so we definitely don't want to waste time.


----------



## Bluer101

DW wants to know if she can wear open toe sandals to HHN. Like the sport Velcro style.

She wears these to the parks all the time but we have never attended HHN.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Bluer101 said:


> DW wants to know if she can wear open toe sandals to HHN. Like the sport Velcro style.  She wears these to the parks all the time but we have never attended HHN.


See no reason why not


----------



## Metro West

patrickpiteo said:


> See no reason why not


 Yeah...I don't see any reason not to either.


----------



## MRAven

Metro West said:


> Having been twice, this is what I would do to see the houses...
> 
> Since you will do S & S, the first house you will do is *American Werewolf in London*...which is awesome! I would then go to *The Cabin in the Woods* since it opens before the other soundstage houses. When you exit this house, you will be at the entrance to* Evil Dead*. Do that one provided it's after 6:30PM when it opens. Then tackle *Resident Evil * which is in the middle of the soundstage houses.  That's all the soundstage houses so you can move along to *Havoc: Derailed* which is behind the Beetlejuice theater. That's the only house in that area.
> 
> Once you're over by MIB, do *Afterlife* and finally head over to the final two houses near ET. Make sure you do *The Walking Dead* first...the exit dumps you at the entrance to *La Llorona*. It will save you LOTS of walking to do these two houses in this order...don't forget.
> 
> If you are interested in the shows, you'll have to check the times when you're at the park and work around those.
> 
> If you've never done HHN before, make sure you understand the insane amount of walking you are going to do. My plan above will hopefully save you some steps. Since you will have EPs, don't use them first thing. Wait until the lines get to 45 minutes or so before using them. I know you'll be tempted but you only get one time through each house so use it wisely. Saturday night we saw people using their EP first thing when the line was less than 10 minutes!
> 
> I will be in the S & S area on 10/18 too if you want to say hi.



Thank you will defenatly take your advice.


----------



## Bluer101

patrickpiteo said:


> See no reason why not






Metro West said:


> Yeah...I don't see any reason not to either.





We will see you that Friday night, looking forward to it.


----------



## Planogirl

PolyGuy said:


> I think this is a marketing tool. The houses & scare zones are on a much more impressive scale than a Six Flags Fright Fest, but not that much more intense or scary. My 10 year old goes thru the houses with her sisters and is fine.
> 
> The real issues are with the shows. Bill & Ted's drop some 4 letter words, and has a sexual overtone. Rocky Horror is Rocky Horror. I personally enjoy the shows, but I can see how some parents would not be comfortable watching these with their young children.


I would imagine that many kids under 13 are terrified though so Universal is probably accounting for them. I can already see the angry parents if Universal didn't do this.

Of course, there is also that party atmosphere. I definitely agree with that.

Also, great reviews. I enjoyed reading them.


----------



## castaway3

Has anybody been to the Pass holder night ?I am going Friday 9-27 Not much info on RSVP...thanks


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

castaway3 said:


> Has anybody been to the Pass holder night ?I am going Friday 9-27 Not much info on RSVP...thanks



I did it on the opening day. You need to RSVP on the website. Bring the confirmation, valid HHN ticket and Passholder ticket. They will give you a wristband when you check in and present the three things mention in the previous sentence. The houses that are open during the event in the consecutive order are The Walking Dead No Safe Haven, Urban Legends La Llorona, Afterlife Death's Vengeance. The check in starts at 4, but people starts lining up around 3:30 pm. I suggest lining up in the kid zone instead of the main entrance because it is closer to the entrance for the walking dead and la Llorona. The only drawback from doing the passholder event is the sight. Your eyes are so used to the sunlight, and you will feel the houses are very dark. Very hard to see the surroundings. It was fun though because the line was not very long. The walking Dead had the longest wait time due to its popularity.


----------



## keishashadow

DCTooTall said:


> I'll go one further and say that the real issue can also be the other guests and atmosphere of the event.
> 
> Yes.... there can be language, sexual overtones, and of course the blood and guts and horror throughout the event's activities.
> 
> BUT... There is also massive amounts of alcohol flowing and extreme crowds. Add in the frightening aspects and the dark, and it can sometimes be a powder keg or a place which may not be the best place to bring a child. The crowds and alcohol can sometimes lead to short tempers, fights, or other incidents which are the reason during HHN the local police are highly visible and have an expanded facility at the hub between the parking decks. You also have a lot more adults who are attending what is obviously a more *mature event with lots of alcohol availability who will behave more like they are in a child-free zone than they would in public place which kids could be reasonably expected to be present. [Language, PDA, etc].*
> 
> I'm personally a firm believer that HHN should be treated as a HARD PG-13/Soft-R type of rating, due to not only the official HHN events, but the overall party atmosphere that the guests can give the place. Some parents and kids could probably feel that their 13 or 14 year old horror junky child can handle the event just fine. While others may feel uneasy letting their 16/17yr old attend. But I do believe that you should know what to expect if you plan on taking your child, and be aware that beyond the straight horror aspects of the houses and scare zones, the child will be exposed to lots of drunk guests, Strong Language, Sexual innuendo, half-naked monsters and performers, PDA, possible violence, and lots of Drunk guests. (Seriously... there is basically a bar every 100ft during the event. I seldom have an empty glass in my hand unless I'm in a house, show, or ride.)



you raise some good points for potential visitors with children/teens to consider.

Most adults manage to enjoy both a few drinks & HHN, having a great time while holding themselves together, just as they would in any party atmosphere.As at any adult event that features alcohol, you have those who over indulge to the point of being sloppy drunks (amateur night ala NYE) and become a nuisance to everybody else. the majority of guests aren't raving lunatics...if they were they'd likely find a job as a scareactor. If a guest isn't able to control himself, security puts up with absolutely *no* crapand that is a very good thing imo.

I'd hate to see Universal dumb down the level of scares to appease the HP crowd's demographic, yet it can be said that many teens are far more mature than the adults you describe above.




Bluer101 said:


> DW wants to know if she can wear open toe sandals to HHN. Like the sport Velcro style.
> 
> She wears these to the parks all the time but we have never attended HHN.


 
conga line thru the houses is tight, her toes may suffer if somebody jumps back after a scare.


----------



## troydjames

If you are staying on sight do the front of the line access you have during the day in the parks also work for HHN or is it a separate express pass you have to buy in addition to your ticket?


----------



## Metro West

troydjames said:


> If you are staying on sight do the front of the line access you have during the day in the parks also work for HHN or is it a separate express pass you have to buy in addition to your ticket?


 No...onsite benefits do not carry over to hard ticket events. You would have to purchase an EP in order to use Express.


----------



## RobynDunk

First time to HHN, so want to make sure I work this correctly.  We will be going to HHN on the 23rd with a S&S ticket, then to IoA the next day.  So am I able to go to the holding area early or not?  How do I get there?

Thanks,


----------



## EasternShoreGal

I am planning to attend HHN for the first time and want to use early entry.  We would prefer to go to IOA and use the crossover since my friend is a Harry Potter fan. Or do we then loose the early entry advantage?  In other words, do we have to have access to USF in order to gain early access to the houses?  Not an issue for me since I will have an annual pass but my friend won't.


----------



## DCTooTall

RobynDunk said:


> First time to HHN, so want to make sure I work this correctly.  We will be going to HHN on the 23rd with a S&S ticket, then to IoA the next day.  So am I able to go to the holding area early or not?  How do I get there?
> 
> Thanks,



In order to take advantage of the holding area,  you would need to already be inside the park before it closes.    Since you won't be using your regular park admission until the next day,  you won't be in the park already to be able to go to the holding area before park close the day you are attending HHN.


----------



## AliceandAriel

Just to confirm- is it really $91.99 for a single night of the Halloween Horror? Is that only for the Halloween Horror, or does that price include a ticket to one of the parks?


----------



## Metro West

AliceandAriel said:


> Just to confirm- is it really $91.99 for a single night of the Halloween Horror? Is that only for the Halloween Horror, or does that price include a ticket to one of the parks?


 Just HHN.


----------



## housemouse

keishashadow said:


> conga line thru the houses is tight, her toes may suffer if somebody jumps back after a scare.




Excellent point. I was planning on flip flops those nights but think I'll go with tennis shoes instead. Thanks for pointing that out!I


----------



## Fluff724

I always wear flip flops to theme parks, but for HHN I wear sneakers.  You are walking in the dark and sometimes the surfaces are uneven and/or wet.  I just feel safer with my feet enclosed and with good traction.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Fluff724 said:


> I always wear flip flops to theme parks, but for HHN I wear sneakers.  You are walking in the dark and sometimes the surfaces are uneven and/or wet.  I just feel safer with my feet enclosed and with good traction.




ME TOO. I feel way too exposed and vulnerable to wear flip-flops during Horror Nights.


----------



## pinkxray

I have already ordered our park tickets for our trip. Now, DH wants to attend HHN. Can I add the stay and scream option to our tickets at the parks?


----------



## patrickpiteo

pinkxray said:


> I have already ordered our park tickets for our trip. Now, DH wants to attend HHN. Can I add the stay and scream option to our tickets at the parks?


 yes you can.. Think about EP if your going on a busy night well worth the $$$ IMHO


----------



## cbsnyber1

patrickpiteo said:


> yes you can.. Think about EP if your going on a busy night well worth the $$$ IMHO



Ditto from one who should have listened to those wiser than he: went on a Sunday last year, got in 3 of 7 houses. Crazy big crowd. Spend the money.


----------



## rhondamc21

I don't know how people do without EP and go to all the houses. I went this past Thursday and did not get to do all the houses because the lines were too long. I had S&S, so we got to start a little early but I was so tired by the end, I didn't want to stand in any more lines. If I ever go again, I will be getting EP.


----------



## bellrae

There were a LOT of people lined up to get in tonight (far more than the same time last night).

Out of interest though - does anyone know why normal entry to the park they just have a quick look into your bag, but tonight there were metal detectors and things (which I didn't have to do this morning when I entered the park)?


----------



## Metro West

bellrae said:


> Out of interest though - does anyone know why normal entry to the park they just have a quick look into your bag, but tonight there were metal detectors and things (which I didn't have to do this morning when I entered the park)?


 The metal detectors have been there every night for HHN as far back as I can remember. Not during the day...just during the event.


----------



## Cais

Back for my third night. Definitely don't do havoc until after dark - it was practically a lights on house. However I was also basically the only one inside so got hit by everyone. I hope to catch bill and Ted or rocky horror tonight.  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards

Update: so we got 12 houses done. I did havoc, AWIL, walking dead, and afterlife twice and caught bill and Ted. The task for tonight appeared to be visiting the houses in alphabetical order but doing so didn't seem to do anything. We plan on asking Thursday.


----------



## Deanie1

I am being talked into going to HHN with my brother. He is quite a bit younger than me and I am worried that I might be too exhausted after a full 17 hrs at the park. Is there somewhere during HHN that I caan rest for a bit or will I get surrounded by zombies and monsters? He wants to be there at rope drop. 

Also, can I add an extra day onto my 2day park hopper if needed? TIA


----------



## macraven

_you can upgrade and add another day to your tickets.
do so while you are in the park and before that park closes.

you will paying the difference between the 2 day P to P, from the 3 day P to P tickets.

if you want to take a break during hhn and not be around scare actors, probably sitting in the area around guest services might work out.
in that section is first aid, lost and found, etc.
this is near the front of the park.

if you are already in the park at the studios, you can buy the add on ticket called stay and scream.
you wait in a holding area from 5:00 pm until the park is cleared out.
that could be around 6:00 pm, to start hhn.

_


----------



## Deanie1

Thank you, Macraven, you are always so helpful on these forums and I really appreciate the reply.  My brother already has his HHN Stay n Scream plus the Express pass for Oct 20. I figure this is probably the only chance I will get to do this. I do tend to hide under the covers during scary movies but I love Hallowe'en. We are also doing MNSSHP for the first time but I think HHN is a whole new ballgame!


----------



## macraven

Deanie1 said:


> Thank you, Macraven, you are always so helpful on these forums and I really appreciate the reply.  My brother already has his HHN Stay n Scream plus the Express pass for Oct 20. I figure this is probably the only chance I will get to do this. I do tend to hide under the covers during scary movies but I love Hallowe'en. We are also doing MNSSHP for the first time but I think HHN is a whole new ballgame!



_go ahead and try hhn once.
you might get a kick out of it.

get the express if you go on the 20th.
the park is open later that night for hhn.
i am guessing it will have crowds.

you go through the lines conga style so you can't dawdle and really look around.  
scareactors inside the house will try to scare you if you don't see them first.

if you cover your eyes during scary movies, wear sunglasses while you do the houses and park that night...........lol
_


----------



## donaldduck352

*mac is a pro on anything HHN  *


----------



## fanoforlando

does anyone have a map of the houses???


----------



## DMMarla07860

I'm sure you can't take videos and pictures in the houses, but can you in the street, etc


----------



## mama03

We just went this past friday night, so if anyone has any questions I would be happy to try and answer them for you.

The houses are in the same areas as last year.
Must do  house American Werewolf of London, the best!

We broke down and got fast passes because we have heard about the lines.  Well worth it, if you can scrape together the money.  We saw every  house and rode every ride without any real wait time.  The lines were long without FP and it will just get worse the closer it gets to Halloween.  
Note: all the houses on the left as you enter the park have the same exit zone.  So you will walk all the way to the back of park and walk back to front again for other houses.
Bill and Ted's excellent halloween show is really funny but raunchy.

You can take pictures and videos on the streets.  But saw security shutting people down during show.  

Look for the old people zombies on motorized scooters, hilarious.
Transformers ride is just like spiderman.
Lots of temp bars everywhere.
Had a good time!


----------



## Marquibiri

fanoforlando said:


> does anyone have a map of the houses???



You mean this?...





Cheers!  

Marquibiri 

I AM ARRIVING 2MORROW!!!!!!!


----------



## fanoforlando

Marquibiri said:


> You mean this?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri
> 
> I AM ARRIVING 2MORROW!!!!!!!



omg yes, thanks for the map


----------



## EasternShoreGal

Do we need an express pass if we go on Thursday 10/10.  With my annual pass we figured we could always go again Sunday for less than cost of express pass.  Thoughts anyone?


----------



## vacationfamily2499

This might have been asked but haven't seen it:
We will be going on Sunday and will be using the S&S.  What is the best plan when they release us?  This is our first trip to HHN.  
Also, is there any good tips for getting the most out of this trip without EP?  (we want to visit Cabin in the Woods, AWIL, Evil Dead, and Walking Dead, Bill and Teds, and Rocky Horror)  is that possible without EP?


----------



## Metro West

EasternShoreGal said:


> Do we need an express pass if we go on Thursday 10/10.  With my annual pass we figured we could always go again Sunday for less than cost of express pass.  Thoughts anyone?


 If you're only going to attend one night, an EP is highly recommended but if not, skip it. You can see everything over the course of two nights. 



vacationfamily2499 said:


> This might have been asked but haven't seen it:
> We will be going on Sunday and will be using the S&S.  What is the best plan when they release us?  This is our first trip to HHN.
> Also, is there any good tips for getting the most out of this trip without EP?  (we want to visit Cabin in the Woods, AWIL, Evil Dead, and Walking Dead, Bill and Teds, and Rocky Horror)  is that possible without EP?


 American Werewolf in London is the S & S house so you will be led there first. There are only a few houses open at 6PM so you can't go anywhere you want. Go back and check some of my posts in this thread...I've given plans for how to save time and steps.


----------



## EasternShoreGal

Thanks Metro West!  If we were to do so e kind of stay and scream would we have to have used the ticket at USF or could we get the same early entry benefit if we used crossover from IOA?  I think the answer is no and thought I remembered reading something about that when I scoured this thread but I couldn't find it again when I went back to check it specifically.


----------



## PammyK

Metro West said:


> If you're only going to attend one night, an EP is highly recommended but if not, skip it. You can see everything over the course of two nights.
> 
> American Werewolf in London is the S & S house so you will be led there first. There are only a few houses open at 6PM so you can't go anywhere you want. Go back and check some of my posts in this thread...I've given plans for how to save time and steps.


You know, on Sunday we got into the park at about 16:52 (cutting it close, lol) and when I asked a team member for confirmation that S&S was over by Finn's, he told me that there were 3 areas - the one by Finn's, one by Animal Actors and one right by the entrance.  We still went over to Finn's so I can't confirm the veracity of his statement, but it could be worth exploring.


----------



## Metro West

EasternShoreGal said:


> Thanks Metro West!  If we were to do so e kind of stay and scream would we have to have used the ticket at USF or could we get the same early entry benefit if we used crossover from IOA?  I think the answer is no and thought I remembered reading something about that when I scoured this thread but I couldn't find it again when I went back to check it specifically.


 If memory serves, the cross over at IOA won't really get you into the park earlier like the regular S & S does but it will save you from having to stand outside in the mob waiting to get in the main gates.



PammyK said:


> You know, on Sunday we got into the park at about 16:52 (cutting it close, lol) and when I asked a team member for confirmation that S&S was over by Finn's, he told me that there were 3 areas - the one by Finn's, one by Animal Actors and one right by the entrance.  We still went over to Finn's so I can't confirm the veracity of his statement, but it could be worth exploring.


 That makes sense...there's usually more than one holding area each year. I tend to go to the Delancey Street holding area since more posters end up there.


----------



## b8nker

This is exactly what I was needing to know.  Thanks for all the input.  I think we'll wait a few years and then give it a try.


----------



## macraven

Net rawest,will be at hhn on Sunday for hhn?

I hop so
Met up at finnegans around 330
Seeing mariquri there also that nihgt on the 6 oct.


----------



## Marquibiri

macraven said:


> Net rawest,will be at hhn on Sunday for hhn?
> 
> I hop so
> Met up at finnegans around 330
> Seeing mariquri there also that nihgt on the 6 oct.



You forgot to mention you'll be seeing me as well apart from mariquri.... 


My flight leaves in 10+ hours!  I'm quickly packing! It's 1:30 am!

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## macraven

Marquibiri said:


> You forgot to mention you'll be seeing me as well apart from mariquri....
> 
> 
> My flight leaves in 10+ hours!  I'm quickly packing! It's 1:30 am!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



Youse were in the last sentence in that.
Of course, I changed the spelling of youse name........I hate using my ipad"....


----------



## DMMarla07860

So I go on Saturday, hoping for good weather and no rain


----------



## Metro West

DMMarla07860 said:


> So I go on Saturday, hoping for good weather and no rain


 Yes...that would be nice.


----------



## DCTooTall

macraven said:


> Youse were in the last sentence in that.
> Of course, I changed the spelling of youse name........I hate using my ipad"....



Don't blame the ipad.... We all know you've been hitting the 'Necter of the Gods" in Mythos and all the tasty beverages in Finnegans.


----------



## NEW-B

Just got back from my first ever HHN.  Went on sunday evening and had the express pass.  Crowds were not too bad.  We were able to do all 8 houses and then 5 of them twice, saw both shows, AND stopped for a quick bite to eat. My favorite house was Cabin followed very closley by American Werewolf.  I will now make this an annual thing


----------



## DMMarla07860

Metro West said:


> Yes...that would be nice.


 yeah lol


----------



## macraven

:





DCTooTall said:


> Don't blame the ipad.... We all know you've been hitting the 'Necter of the Gods" in Mythos and all the tasty beverages in Finnegans.







Food and wine event........


----------



## donaldduck352

*Must have been posted before but I'll post it again.The layout of HHN23
*http://halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/event-map.html


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and wine event........



*Feeling good mac are we!!*


----------



## DrewAlmighty

Do the onsite hotels sell the Horror Nights lanyards that seem to be so popular? I figure with the express, room key, park tickets, etc. I may want to pick one up. Thanks in advance!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Lanyards are the only way to carry info. We use them everytime we are there.But keep cash in your front pocket to be safe.
Every resort has a Uni store to by them at..*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Lanyards are the only way to carry info. We use them everytime we are there.But keep cash in your front pocket to be safe.
> Every resort has a Uni store to by them at..*



What I can not carry in my lanyard, I stuff in my bra.


The UO blue tri fold wallet/lanyard, holds more than just tix and passes.


----------



## Bluer101

Can you use the photo connect for HHN also? Like no extra charge?


----------



## xApril

I've been using a lanyard to carry my ID, driver's license, credit card, and card for the Legendary Truth game. It's definitely saving me big time this year. My back used to always hurt after HHN because of my purse. My boyfriend has cargo pants so any other things I need, he's able to carry them for me. 

I've always wanted to do it, so I took the plunge! Booked an Unmasking the Horror Tour for November 2nd. Boyfriend expressed interest in doing it for his birthday, so I went behind his back and booked it for him. We like Cabin in the Woods and American Werewolf a lot, so we're hoping the tour stays with those houses, and I'm sure we'll enjoy La Llorona too. I'm super excited for it, although that'll mean the end of HHN, so I hope it comes slowly.


----------



## Marquibiri

Bluer101 said:


> Can you use the photo connect for HHN also? Like no extra charge?



I asked this question about a month back. Someone said YES but I will confirm tonight when I attend....

Cheers from Tampa!

Marquibiri


----------



## Bluer101

Marquibiri said:


> I asked this question about a month back. Someone said YES but I will confirm tonight when I attend....  Cheers from Tampa!  Marquibiri



Thanks.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I am curious. How many people in here play the legendary truth the collective interactive game? What legion are you? I am a Kerezan.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Can you use the photo connect for HHN also? Like no extra charge?



Read that email I sent you about our private tour.

I believe we all get that photo connect free.

I can not pull up me emails on my iPad for that original letter.
Maybe I misread it.

I hate my ipad but I may end up loving it if you can do a Mac 101 for me when at Rph........


I did something bad today and suffering for it now.
Did a weak coaster today at the motherland and needed up pulling out 4 stitches today.BTMRR.
Been in bed whining since 6:30 this evening.

I was trying to gauge if coasters Would be a safe thing or bad thing thing for me to do at hhn.
If I get my nerve up by then, nurse joice will be there to let men know if it will be a bad thing for me try........

ANd I have brought a box of surgical tape and a box of bandades to use

I plan to do TF that night


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Read that email I sent you about our private tour.  I believe we all get that photo connect free.  I can not pull up me emails on my iPad for that original letter. Maybe I misread it.  I hate my ipad but I may end up loving it if you can do a Mac 101 for me when at Rph........  I did something bad today and suffering for it now. Did a weak coaster today at the motherland and needed up pulling out 4 stitches today.BTMRR. Been in bed whining since 6:30 this evening.  I was trying to gauge if coasters Would be a safe thing or bad thing thing for me to do at hhn. If I get my nerve up by then, nurse joice will be there to let men know if it will be a bad thing for me try........  ANd I have brought a box of surgical tape and a box of bandades to use  I plan to do TF that night



I need to go back and read thru the emails. We have the AP photo connect so if not we can use ours for everyone in the group. 

Well if you are still sore for TF you and Jen can ride middle center row so the spinning and effects are not bad. 

I'm looking forward to the tour and seeing everyone. Friday morning here we come!

The best thing is after this trip we return 3 weeks later then after that 4 more weeks to Grinchmas!


----------



## xApril

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I am curious. How many people in here play the legendary truth the collective interactive game? What legion are you? I am a Kerezan.


I do! I believe I saw you at the scanning task on Thursday. I'm a morphan.


----------



## MMitchell29

Ok quick question, while I do love Halloween as much as the next person I do not want to partake in HHN because I have a 6 and 8 year old that is probably too young. My family and I do not have to do a whole lot of advance planning because we are only a 9 hour drive from Orlando so my biggest concern is when is the best time to go. Am I correct in seeing that HHN goes all the way through Nov 2 ? If so would you say that Sun and Mon Nov 3rd and 4th are good days to visit both parks or possibly that Mon and Tue. Nov 4th and 5th. Thanks for any input


----------



## Metro West

MMitchell29 said:


> Ok quick question, while I do love Halloween as much as the next person I do not want to partake in HHN because I have a 6 and 8 year old that is probably too young. My family and I do not have to do a whole lot of advance planning because we are only a 9 hour drive from Orlando so my biggest concern is when is the best time to go. Am I correct in seeing that HHN goes all the way through Nov 2 ? If so would you say that Sun and Mon Nov 3rd and 4th are good days to visit both parks or possibly that Mon and Tue. Nov 4th and 5th. Thanks for any input


 HHN's last night is 11/2 which is Saturday so either Sunday/Monday or Monday/Tuesday would be fine. Crowd levels will be low whichever days you choose.


----------



## flfun

Deanie1 said:


> I am being talked into going to HHN with my brother. He is quite a bit younger than me and I am worried that I might be too exhausted after a full 17 hrs at the park. Is there somewhere during HHN that I caan rest for a bit or will I get surrounded by zombies and monsters? He wants to be there at rope drop.
> 
> Also, can I add an extra day onto my 2day park hopper if needed? TIA



There were plenty of areas where no zombies were around at all, they mainly hang out in the actual scare "zones".  We did sit down in one scare zone for quite a while and watched the scene with no zombie interruptions, but its a possibility I'm sure.


----------



## PammyK

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I am curious. How many people in here play the legendary truth the collective interactive game? What legion are you? I am a Kerezan.


Bacchanoid here.  The friend who I usually do HHN with is a Kerezan.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

xApril said:


> I do! I believe I saw you at the scanning task on Thursday. I'm a morphan.



Yes, I was at the park for the in park assignment on Thursday. I got to the park just in time (cutting it close). I wasn't even aware of the assignment since I deleted my Facebook account. I also completely forgot my Kerezan hat. I think it is easier to tell who belongs to which legion with the hat. I was completely lost during the second task. How can you tell the CRO from the CFO? I am so lost with this game since I am a newbie.


----------



## PammyK

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Yes, I was at the park for the in park assignment on Thursday. I got to the park just in time (cutting it close). I wasn't even aware of the assignment since I deleted my Facebook account. I also completely forgot my Kerezan hat. I think it is easier to tell who belongs to which legion with the hat. I was completely lost during the second task. How can you tell the CRO from the CFO? I am so lost with this game since I am a newbie.


Would you consider re-joining FB?  There are a couple groups devoted to the game that are really key to getting the information. 

CROs are the folks playing the game online only - they do not have an active in-park game card associated with their game login.  

CFOs are the folks playing the game in the parks themselves.  

The whole idea of the "collaborative" is that some information regarding the in-park tasks will ONLY be sent to the CRO players so the CFO players will need to collaborate with their CRO counterparts in order to decipher the clues and complete the tasks.  That is why it really helps to be part of the FB groups.  The CROs and CFOs are able share information in order to solve the clues and complete the tasks.  

Many of the die hard HHN/Legendary Truth/Horror Unearthed fans are also big fans of the B&T show.  Those who enjoy a libation now and again also tend to find their way into Finn's between tasks.  If you're not on FB, you might be able to find another member of your legion in the parks and perhaps plan to work together in person or by email/text.  You could do this with someone from another legion too, but if they start doing legion specific stuff, it might be easier for you to get the information for your legion from another Kerezan.


----------



## MMitchell29

Metro West said:


> HHN's last night is 11/2 which is Saturday so either Sunday/Monday or Monday/Tuesday would be fine. Crowd levels will be low whichever days you choose.



Thank you for your input   Would you happen to know if all the rides will be up and running as usual ?


----------



## Metro West

MMitchell29 said:


> Thank you for your input   Would you happen to know if all the rides will be up and running as usual ?


 Nothing is listed on the website as being closed except for Fear Factor...it's a toss up if that show will be open.


----------



## Cais

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I am curious. How many people in here play the legendary truth the collective interactive game? What legion are you? I am a Kerezan.


I'm a Baccanoid. New task tonight! Details at 730 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## o0quirkygirl0o

My fiancee and I just recently decided to add a day at Universal to our Disney honeymoon. We really wanted to spend a day hopping between the two parks then buy the "stay and scream" option and spend the evening getting our scared-y pants on. 

I was curious if I needed to buy the whole shebang at once, or if you can add the stay and scream tickets on later? I don't mind buying it at once if I have to, but this leads m to my second question...

I wanted to know if I could buy the Universal tickets that are available through Dreams Unlimited that include taxi fare and still add on "stay and scream"? I'm just not positive how the add on works.

Lastly, what are the chances that Halloween night will sell out for Halloween Horror Nights. It is a Thursday night and I noticed it was in the least expensive price bracket so I thought it might not end up selling out. I may be very wrong, though.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Metro West

o0quirkygirl0o said:


> I was curious if I needed to buy the whole shebang at once, or if you can add the stay and scream tickets on later? I don't mind buying it at once if I have to, but this leads m to my second question...
> 
> I wanted to know if I could buy the Universal tickets that are available through Dreams Unlimited that include taxi fare and still add on "stay and scream"? I'm just not positive how the add on works.
> 
> Lastly, what are the chances that Halloween night will sell out for Halloween Horror Nights. It is a Thursday night and I noticed it was in the least expensive price bracket so I thought it might not end up selling out. I may be very wrong, though.
> 
> Thanks!!!


 You can purchase the S & S add on at any time...you only have to have a theme park ticket for that day which you will. 

Halloween night is historically not a busy night so you should be OK.


----------



## coastermom

Ok this is not really a relevent question now but when can I start planning for 2014 ? I am a HUGE chicken and Hubby is looking to go to HHN so we are going to go with another group . I am going to suck it up and just walk into the park as they go into the houses .   When can I start to plan my nightmare trip ? LOL I am good with the zombies that just run up to you and stuff I am not good in small houses and tight areas .. 

any info is great I guess planning in Feb or March is too early ? Only because I got great airfare then for my WDW trip this Nov. \


----------



## Deanie1

What? There are tickets thru DU that include taxi fare? We have always done it separately. 

I am thinking of tagging along on Oct 20 for HHN. Does anyone know if nights have sold out yet? We will already be in the park on that day so I would just buy a S&S and the Express pass.


----------



## DMMarla07860

My dad and I are not big fans of horror movies etc, but I love the walking dead so went to HHN on October 5th and enjoyed it. Went in the three houses I wanted to see. All in All great time and will go back


----------



## Marquibiri

Just returned from the event... Sitting at the HRH room, gonna be 3 am!

Mac, it was so wonderful to finally meet you! Sharky goddess, u guys as well! Pax, if you ever get to see this post, you three!

Metro, where were you man!

I did Thursday Howl-o-Scream, Fri-Sun HHN. I also did the morning and afternoon Unmasking The Horror Tour (I´ll open up a thread with pics sometime tomorrow.... or the day after...

Flying back home 2morrow!

Favorite houses:
American Werewolf, Evil Dead, Cabin, Llorona, Walking Dead, After Life, and Havoc..

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## macraven

Great to meet up with you, sharky and pax and their spouses!

It was fantastic to spend time together.

Marco, sleep is highly overrated...
Sleep on the plane tomorrow.

I will wave at 3:00 tomorrow.

Have to say that AMerican werewolf and walking dead houses were winners  tonight.

Agree with youse on the house list..


----------



## macraven

Having the express pass tonight was we'll worth it.

Did 3 houses in the regular lines, and started seeing time waits 60 minutes for werewolf and another one around 7:20.

Did hit all 8 houses w/ ep and both shows at the end of the night.
Crowds just were not there in the last hour.


----------



## dedex13

Just ordered the HHN Express passes for Oct 31.    Now I'll keep my fingers crossed that the night doesn't sell out since I won't be getting the actual admission to the event until we arrive on Oct 30 (I'm not too worried, but that would be just my kind of luck).  I did notice that MNSSHP has sold out on the 31st!  Probably a good thing though, since everyone will be over there.  

A question about the will call kiosks.  I was under the impression the kiosks were available at the on-site hotels and the plan was to pick up our tickets the night we arrive (very late on Oct 29) so that we wouldn't have to mess with it in the morning.  I noticed on my confirmation, however, this information about the kiosks "...only located at the front gate..."


----------



## patrickpiteo

dedex13 said:


> Just ordered the HHN Express passes for Oct 31.    Now I'll keep my fingers crossed that the night doesn't sell out since I won't be getting the actual admission to the event until we arrive on Oct 30 (I'm not too worried, but that would be just my kind of luck).  I did notice that MNSSHP has sold out on the 31st!  Probably a good thing though, since everyone will be over there.    A question about the will call kiosks.  I was under the impression the kiosks were available at the on-site hotels and the plan was to pick up our tickets the night we arrive (very late on Oct 29) so that we wouldn't have to mess with it in the morning.  I noticed on my confirmation, however, this information about the kiosks "...only located at the front gate..."[/QUOTE
> 
> Only at the front gate


----------



## housemouse

We got back from our trip late Saturday night and our first HHN experience. Had a total blast and already have my room reserved for next year.

Afterlife was the hands down house winner for us. Totally wowed us. AWIL and Walking Dead were awesome also. I already can't wait for next year!!


----------



## Metro West

dedex13 said:


> A question about the will call kiosks.  I was under the impression the kiosks were available at the on-site hotels and the plan was to pick up our tickets the night we arrive (very late on Oct 29) so that we wouldn't have to mess with it in the morning.  I noticed on my confirmation, however, this information about the kiosks "...only located at the front gate..."


 The kiosks are in the extreme right hand side before you get to the main Studio gates. They are over by outside Guest Services office.


----------



## patster734

HHNs was pretty fun this year.  We went last Thursday, Oct. 3rd.  No rain this time so we got to see everything except Rocky Horror. 

Enjoyed most of the houses.  Unfortunately, the only time we went in Cabin, a video crew entered right before us and really ruined the house.  I was livid.  The only comfort is that they will have have to edit out the grumpy old man sneering at them throughout the house (me).  

Favorite had to be AWIL.  Those wolfs were awesome.

And the queue lines for TWD are super long.  I think we walked a mile just to get to the entrance of that house and a half mile through the exit queue.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Cais said:


> I'm a Baccanoid. New task tonight! Details at 730   Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I was at HHN Hollywood last night so I wasn't able to do the task.


----------



## nicknamy1996

From the Universal website I see this:

================================
*If I purchase a daytime park ticket to Universal Studios Florida or Universals Islands of Adventure, will it include Halloween Horror Nights?
A daytime park ticket does NOT include Halloween Horror Nights, as this is a separately ticketed event.
*
You may upgrade your daytime ticket to include Halloween Horror Nights by purchasing a Stay and Scream ticket (includes both daytime and Halloween Horror Nights admission) at the same time you purchase your regular ticket. The Stay & Scream ticket *does not* have to be used on the same day you visit the theme parks during regular park hours.


=================================

Is that correct?  Any experiences?

Could I do this to get a 2 day ticket?  Day one do IOA, and day two get in as early as possible (when would that be?) and do US (as many rides as they leave open) and then enjoy some of the Halloween festivities as well?


----------



## Metro West

nicknamy1996 said:


> Is that correct?  Any experiences?
> 
> Could I do this to get a 2 day ticket?  Day one do IOA, and day two get in as early as possible (when would that be?) and do US (as many rides as they leave open) and then enjoy some of the Halloween festivities as well?


 You must have a separate ticket for HHN and in order to do S & S, you must be inside the Studios prior to the 5PM closing the night you are going. During the day nothing changes...the Studios is 100% just like any other day. During HHN only a limited number of attractions are open along with the houses and shows.


----------



## patster734

nicknamy1996 said:


> From the Universal website I see this:
> 
> ================================
> *If I purchase a daytime park ticket to Universal Studios Florida or Universals Islands of Adventure, will it include Halloween Horror Nights?
> A daytime park ticket does NOT include Halloween Horror Nights, as this is a separately ticketed event.
> *
> You may upgrade your daytime ticket to include Halloween Horror Nights by purchasing a Stay and Scream ticket (includes both daytime and Halloween Horror Nights admission) at the same time you purchase your regular ticket. The Stay & Scream ticket *does not* have to be used on the same day you visit the theme parks during regular park hours.
> 
> 
> =================================
> 
> Is that correct?  Any experiences?
> 
> Could I do this to get a 2 day ticket?  Day one do IOA, and day two get in as early as possible (when would that be?) and do US (as many rides as they leave open) and then enjoy some of the Halloween festivities as well?



What that means is that you can buy a HHN ticket at the Stay and Scream price, but if you use it on a different day than your day pass, you'll have to wait outside of the front gates for HHNs to begin.  You can only take advantage of the Stay and Scream holding area if you use the HHNs ticket on the same day that you used the day pass.


----------



## micksterlee

Are cameras not allowed ?


----------



## PammyK

For anybody planning on attending HHN this year who is also a fan of AMC's _The Walking Dead_, there are some great _Dead Yourself _photo ops in the Atlanta scare zone.  

They have some props that are meant to resemble walls of sandbags with half-eaten corpses sprawled across them.  Take a photo of yourself bent over the corpse but looking at the camera as if you've been interrupted while snacking.  Then, using the _Dead Yourself _app, zombify yourself.  They make for some awesomely creepy photos.  If you get the one by Finn's and you position it correctly, there will be a sign on the building beside you that reads "breakfast" which made it even more deliciously creepy.

This is what I ended up looking like...


----------



## macraven

They are allowed but not in the houses when you are going thru then
You take can take picture outside of houses, scareactore, prompts,etc

If you do the day house tours,you are allowed to take pics during those tours.


----------



## pointybubble

Does anyone have any experience with the valet or preferred parking during HHN? We are going on a peak night, this Saturday (the only night we could go).  We did shell out the $109 each for the express passes.

We are cutting it a little close as I have to work a half day and drive to Orlando after (about 3 hour drive leaving at 2pm), but hopefully we will make it in around 5pm. In the event that we arrive closer to 6, I can only imagine how crowded the parking lines to get in, city walk security lines, etc will be right before the event on one of the busiest nights. Do you think I will save a significant amount of time/stress by valet parking? If not, is preferred parking worth anything?

I'm also thinking that it if we did, it might allow us to avoid the whole "parking lot" effect when everyone leaves at the same time, since it seems like a different entrance/exit. Is this correct or does there tend to be a long wait to get your car back?

I've only ever parked regular, but this is my only shot at HHN this year and I've spent a lot of money on it ($380 for two people!!!) so any tips to get in or out quickly would be very appreciated.


----------



## Metro West

pointybubble said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the valet or preferred parking during HHN? We are going on a peak night, this Saturday (the only night we could go).  We did shell out the $109 each for the express passes.
> 
> We are cutting it a little close as I have to work a half day and drive to Orlando after (about 3 hour drive leaving at 2pm), but hopefully we will make it in around 5pm. In the event that we arrive closer to 6, I can only imagine how crowded the parking lines to get in, city walk security lines, etc will be right before the event on one of the busiest nights. Do you think I will save a significant amount of time/stress by valet parking? If not, is preferred parking worth anything?
> 
> I'm also thinking that it if we did, it might allow us to avoid the whole "parking lot" effect when everyone leaves at the same time, since it seems like a different entrance/exit. Is this correct or does there tend to be a long wait to get your car back?
> 
> I've only ever parked regular, but this is my only shot at HHN this year and I've spent a lot of money on it ($380 for two people!!!) so any tips to get in or out quickly would be very appreciated.


 After around 6PM, the lines to get into the garage get long but valet is worse. I would try to get there as early as you can and stick with regular parking. Preferred won't really do much for you and you never know which level you'll end up on with regular. The five times I've been so far this year I've entered around 4PM and have parked on the first level four times and level four Friday night. All were easy exits.


----------



## Metro West

micksterlee said:


> Are cameras not allowed ?


 It's difficult to take good night shots at HHN because most of the park is dark. Cameras are not allowed inside the houses except during the tour Macraven mentioned. I don't fool with taking my camera to HHN...it just gets in the way.


----------



## momof3girls6712

Any advice welcome?

My husband loves HHN. Last year I went with him and we had a great time. This year I invited some of our friends and we are going in a group (4 of our friends). He was down with it at first, but I can tell he is worried about it now. I don't want to ruin his trip and we have our tickets for Friday.

Here are the issues -
* We always get express passes, but the group says they can't afford it.
*We are all riding together and last night one of ours friends mentioned she doesn't get off work till 5pm (its a 2.5 hour drive)
*They are first time HHN and theme park goers. They seem to think it will be a leisurely stroll that will include a sit down dinner during HHN. 

At this point I am even thinking I will need to give hubby a second trip, but I don't think he will be able to get off work again. 

I am not sure there is anything we can do, but any helpful tips are welcomed. I don't wanna seem like an **** to friends, but I don't want an angry husband either.


----------



## Metro West

momof3girls6712 said:


> Here are the issues -
> * We always get express passes, but the group says they can't afford it.
> * We are all riding together and last night one of ours friends mentioned she doesn't get off work till 5pm (its a 2.5 hour drive)
> *They are first time HHN and theme park goers. They seem to think it will be a leisurely stroll that will include a sit down dinner during HHN.


 These are valid issues and I too would be a little concerned. I think you need to let your friends know HHN is not what they think it is. Arriving that late (7-8PM) and not having EPs would be a complete waste of the evening...IMHO. You would not be able to do more than two houses with the crowd at that time of night. EPs are expensive...I haven't had them for two years now but I live in Orlando and make multiple trips. You can make time for dinner if you want but having limited time, grab a snack...not a complete sit down meal. 

I think you should explain to your friends how things are...based on your experience and tell them it would be better if they come another night when your party can arrive much earlier. Then you and the hubby can enjoy the evening.


----------



## macraven

Homie...

Marco and I looked for youse Sunday night!
We could not find youse,
When will youse Be there?

Wanna see youse.
Thursday, Sunday?

(Know will see youse for dinner Friday)


----------



## vacationfamily2499

Just got back from HHN.  We did the S&S on Sunday night and had a blast.  This wad our first time going and it lived up to the hype.  We were able to do 6 houses (AWIL, Evil Dead, TWD, Cabin the Woods, Havoc, and the 3D) plus saw both shows.
We didn't have the ep and did wait in some long lines but it worked out for us.  
We had a great time and the scare zones are fun.  We stopped several times and took photos.  
Really enjoyed Bill and Teds but RHPS not so much.

Loved most of the houses.  Wished we would have skipped the havoc house and seen la lanora instead.

We will be going back next year!


----------



## pointybubble

Metro West said:


> After around 6PM, the lines to get into the garage get long but valet is worse. I would try to get there as early as you can and stick with regular parking. Preferred won't really do much for you and you never know which level you'll end up on with regular. The five times I've been so far this year I've entered around 4PM and have parked on the first level four times and level four Friday night. All were easy exits.



Thanks for the advice! I think we will just park regular then.


----------



## pointybubble

momof3girls6712 said:


> Any advice welcome?
> * We always get express passes, but the group says they can't afford it.
> *We are all riding together and last night one of ours friends mentioned she doesn't get off work till 5pm (its a 2.5 hour drive)
> *They are first time HHN and theme park goers. They seem to think it will be a leisurely stroll that will include a sit down dinner during HHN.
> .



I know what you mean about not wanting to a be a ***** to your friends- I run into this same situation a lot in group travel. We used to go with a group and it would always turn up exactly how you describe. It stopped being fun only getting into 2-3 houses (maybe 1 show and no rides) and the group stopped going every year. 

Our friends actually planned to go with us this year and we let them know that if they wanted to tour with us they would need to get express passes. They ended up not going because of the cost.

Friday is going to be very busy. I would confront your friends about whether they want to wait in lines all night or fork over the $79. Show them this picture from easywdw.com and ask them if they want to stand there for 180 minutes: 




If that doesn't work, my best suggestion to you is to consider the possibility of driving up separately and getting to the event early when it opens with your DH. I would use the express and get into as many houses as you can while your friends drive up to meet you. Realistically if your friends are leaving AT 5:30 and don't hit any traffic they will meet you at the earliest 8:30-9pm after parking, walking in, security checkpoints etc. You could then relax, knowing you've already seen 4-5 houses by then and just enjoy being at the event with your friends.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> Homie...
> 
> Marco and I looked for youse Sunday night!
> We could not find youse,
> When will youse Be there?
> 
> Wanna see youse.
> Thursday, Sunday?
> 
> (Know will see youse for dinner Friday)


 The only night I can guarantee is Friday night. Thursday is a no and Sunday is a maybe.


----------



## Deanie1

Just got my ticket for HHN with express pass and going on Sun Oct 20. This is my first time and I think if I didn't go and heard it was fabulous I would be kicking myself afterwards. So, for this girl who spent most of the time in the lobby while at the Exorcist movie, I am going to have to brave! Now, the scare actors are not allowed to touch us are they? I do love Halloween and always have. Going to MNSSHP on Friday for a warm up - LOL!


----------



## goofyfigment

Deanie1 said:
			
		

> Just got my ticket for HHN with express pass and going on Sun Oct 20. This is my first time and I think if I didn't go and heard it was fabulous I would be kicking myself afterwards. So, for this girl who spent most of the time in the lobby while at the Exorcist movie, I am going to have to brave! Now, the scare actors are not allowed to touch us are they? I do love Halloween and always have. Going to MNSSHP on Friday for a warm up - LOL!



I'm with you I'm scared to death of all horror movies but find myself coming back to hhn every year


----------



## Deanie1

It is comforting to hear that you HAVE gone back again! I figure there will be lots of people and safety in numbers. I am a little worried about the amount of walking as we will be at IOA for rope drop. I might need a bit of caffeine to make it through the night.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Deanie1 said:


> It is comforting to hear that you HAVE gone back again! I figure there will be lots of people and safety in numbers. I am a little worried about the amount of walking as we will be at IOA for rope drop. I might need a bit of caffeine to make it through the night.



Wow you can get through IOA by early afternoon go catch a quick nape be at studios to get in the holding pen,

This will be my fifth ... It's just a real blast


----------



## Deanie1

That would be a great plan except that our hotel is at WDW. Too bad there is no Hall of Presidents there... Any suggestions of a good nap place at USF?


----------



## patrickpiteo

Deanie1 said:


> That would be a great plan except that our hotel is at WDW. Too bad there is no Hall of Presidents there... Any suggestions of a good nap place at USF?



Me I use my hotel room at PBH..  

But seriously I would try to go back to WDW hotel.. what it's like 15 min ride.. Or go have a nice long lunch around 2-3 head over to  the studios for the holding pen before 4:30..

Otherwise you are gonna be dragging ...  

What day you going?


----------



## Planogirl

Deanie1 said:


> That would be a great plan except that our hotel is at WDW. Too bad there is no Hall of Presidents there... Any suggestions of a good nap place at USF?


We stayed the whole day and then went to HHN on a very busy night last year. I had the adrenalin going early but I was dragging badly around 10. There really is nothing dull enough to nap through at Universal unfortunately.


----------



## Deanie1

We are going on Sunday, Oct 20. Maybe I can talk the crew into arriving at 10am instead of at 9. We will have a late lunch/early supper and then head for the holding pen. Are there two pens and do we have our choice of where to go? Which one would you recommend? My brother has a plan and he is most interested in Walking Dead, Cabin in the Woods, AWIL. We will likely do 4 houses, then a show, then more houses. Maybe we can be done by 1am as we have the XP.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Deanie1 said:


> We are going on Sunday, Oct 20. Maybe I can talk the crew into arriving at 10am instead of at 9. We will have a late lunch/early supper and then head for the holding pen. Are there two pens and do we have our choice of where to go? Which one would you recommend? My brother has a plan and he is most interested in Walking Dead, Cabin in the Woods, AWIL. We will likely do 4 houses, then a show, then more houses. Maybe we can be done by 1am as we have the XP.



You using FP? The pen I start at is on Delancey street I head over to by despicable me there are 3 HH on a row there.. TWD is on the other side by Barney I believe.. Check the map out on the HHN web site. From the pen you should be golden for at least  3 HH without big lines.


----------



## Metro West

Deanie1 said:


> We are going on Sunday, Oct 20. Maybe I can talk the crew into arriving at 10am instead of at 9. We will have a late lunch/early supper and then head for the holding pen. Are there two pens and do we have our choice of where to go? Which one would you recommend? My brother has a plan and he is most interested in Walking Dead, Cabin in the Woods, AWIL. We will likely do 4 houses, then a show, then more houses. Maybe we can be done by 1am as we have the XP.


 The main holding area is the one on Delancey Street by Finnegan's. You will do American Werewolf in London first. The houses open at different times so just keep that in mind. The holding areas are near ET and Despicable Me but I'm not sure which houses are open early with those. I always go the the main holding area.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> The only night I can guarantee is Friday night. Thursday is a no and Sunday is a maybe.



Will see youse Friday.
Crossing my fingers Sunday works for youse.


----------



## Tracy Becka

Any ideas on how busy it will be on Saturday, November 2? 

Also, when I look at the calendar, it states the event closes at 12 am but other posts say it is open later on Saturdays.  Am I missing something?  Do they stay open later than posted?

So looking forward to my HHN!


----------



## Deanie1

I almost hate to ask this, but what and when is "hell week?" How bad will the crowds likely be then? (our date is Sun Oct 20 )


----------



## Metro West

Tracy Becka said:


> Any ideas on how busy it will be on Saturday, November 2?
> 
> Also, when I look at the calendar, it states the event closes at 12 am but other posts say it is open later on Saturdays.  Am I missing something?  Do they stay open later than posted?
> 
> So looking forward to my HHN!


 It's hard to guess since it's the last night of the event. Since it's closing at midnight that night, I would guess they aren't expecting a very busy night.


----------



## momof3girls6712

Thanks for the sympathy all. My husband and I talked it over and we are going to just buy our friends the express passes. I am hoping the express lines won't be horrible and we will still get to see most the house and the shows. 

We are excited, hurry up Friday and get here!!


----------



## Metro West

momof3girls6712 said:


> Thanks for the sympathy all. My husband and I talked it over and we are going to just buy our friends the express passes. I am hoping the express lines won't be horrible and we will still get to see most the house and the shows.
> 
> We are excited, hurry up Friday and get here!!


 Glad you got it all worked out.


----------



## justme88

Deanie1 said:


> I almost hate to ask this, but what and when is "hell week?" How bad will the crowds likely be then? (our date is Sun Oct 20 )



In a word (ok, 2 words) High schoolers. Plus, they're apparently doing something with/for UCF students on October 20th (where they can get cheaper tickets) So it's likely to be more crowded that night.


----------



## patrickpiteo

justme88 said:


> In a word (ok, 2 words) High schoolers. Plus, they're apparently doing something with/for UCF students on October 20th (where they can get cheaper tickets) So it's likely to be more crowded that night.



Great edgy days week is hell week again?


----------



## goofyfigment

What time is the last show of bill and ted? Trying to figure out my game plan


----------



## donaldduck352

*Probably the same as the day but never did it during HHN.
We can still bring in water and Power Aide in a small fanny pack during the event to save a few $ ?*


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> What time is the last show of bill and ted? Trying to figure out my game plan



This past Thursday, hhn closed at 1:00 am, with B & T last show at 12:30.

Not sure of closing time for your non peak nights.


----------



## donaldduck352

goofyfigment said:


> What time is the last show of bill and ted? Trying to figure out my game plan




*Check out this site tomorrow night to get times.It should be the same way during all event nights:*http://halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/wait-times.html


----------



## TurkA77

Never been to HHH, but the gf is really interested in going.  I tried reading thru this thread to get my answers, but it was taking too long.  We want to go on Nov. 1st.  With ticket price at $128 and HHH at $53, we are looking at $400 after taxes for both of us.  Add in another $90 for express and we are looking at $500 for the day.  Seems a little high,  but thats the price you pay to have fun.

My questions are:

What are the lines like after Halloween?  Will we definitely need Express passes to do it, and is it just the regular express pass you would use in the afternoon for IOA and US?  Is there a cheaper way to do this?  

Thanks for the help.  Ive been to IOA and US probably a half dozen times, but never HHH, so thanks for being patient with me.  Feel free to add in anything I missed.


----------



## Metro West

TurkA77 said:


> My questions are:
> 
> What are the lines like after Halloween?  Will we definitely need Express passes to do it, and is it just the regular express pass you would use in the afternoon for IOA and US?  Is there a cheaper way to do this?


 In my experience going after Halloween, it's still pretty busy. If you only have the one night you should probably purchase the EP. HHN has it's own Express Pass so you can't use the one from the day and there are no discounts on EPs.


----------



## LMO429

We are doing the RIP Tour..we are not staying on site.

We do not have to check in for our tour anytime between 7:15pm - 7:45pm. Tour does not kick off until 8pm

Anyone who has done the tour before since we can get in at 6:30 any suggestion for how to spend that 45 mins to an hour?


----------



## Metro West

justme88 said:


> Plus, they're apparently doing something with/for UCF students on October 20th (where they can get cheaper tickets) So it's likely to be more crowded that night.


 Yeah I remember the UCF night from last year...lots of Knights running around.


----------



## palmtreegirl

What time do you think we should get there, we're going on this Sunday 10/13? Do the gates open at 6:30 or slightly before?


----------



## TurkA77

Metro West said:


> In my experience going after Halloween, it's still pretty busy. If you only have the one night you should probably purchase the EP. HHN has it's own Express Pass so you can't use the one from the day and there are no discounts on EPs.



Any idea what the HHH express pass cost is I didn't see it anywhere on the Universal site?  Thanks again for the help


----------



## TurkA77

TurkA77 said:


> Any idea what the HHH express pass cost is I didn't see it anywhere on the Universal site?  Thanks again for the help



Never mind, I found it.  Another $50 on top of everything else.  I think that's close to $300 per person with all the add ons.  I don't like to be cheap on my vacations, but that's really pushing my limits.


----------



## Metro West

palmtreegirl said:


> What time do you think we should get there, we're going on this Sunday 10/13? Do the gates open at 6:30 or slightly before?


 If you're in line out front by 5PM or so, you shouldn't have too long to wait. Sometimes gates will open before 6:30PM but no later.



TurkA77 said:


> Never mind, I found it.  Another $50 on top of everything else.  I think that's close to $300 per person with all the add ons.  I don't like to be cheap on my vacations, but that's really pushing my limits.


 Yes...HHN tickets for single admissions are expensive. Multiple entry tickets are usually the way to go so keep that in mind for next year. EPs are very expensive especially late in the event so if you decide to come again, try visiting at the beginning of the event...that's where all the cheaper tickets and EPs are.


----------



## donaldduck352

.


----------



## Deanie1

Single tickets certainly are pricey! I just paid $140 and that is on top of my 2 day PtoP ticket. The trick is, just pass them your credit card and try not to look at the total!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Found the answer


----------



## spotretun

good


----------



## Tinachichi

We're going to be there next week, Wed thru Sat.  Wondering about the temp at night for HHN.  We have S&S but wonder if it would be prudent to take warmer clothes for the evening.  Anyone get chilly wearing shorts and t shirts only?  Maybe planning on going back to the resort to change.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Tinachichi said:


> We're going to be there next week, Wed thru Sat.  Wondering about the temp at night for HHN.  We have S&S but wonder if it would be prudent to take warmer clothes for the evening.  Anyone get chilly wearing shorts and t shirts only?  Maybe planning on going back to the resort to change.



I have been wearing nothing but a t shirt, and it is pretty warm during nighttime. Some of the scare actors are running around shirtless every night, and they look healthy. The only chill you will get is inside the houses especially sound stage houses. The coldest one is An American Werewolf in London house. It is a very nice cold especially coming from the outside. You don't need warmer clothes but bring a sweatshirt if you feel cold inside the sound stage houses.


----------



## justme88

palmtreegirl said:


> What time do you think we should get there, we're going on this Sunday 10/13? Do the gates open at 6:30 or slightly before?




We went last night, they opened the gates at maybe 10 after 6? No later than that.


----------



## xApril

Tinachichi said:


> We're going to be there next week, Wed thru Sat.  Wondering about the temp at night for HHN.  We have S&S but wonder if it would be prudent to take warmer clothes for the evening.  Anyone get chilly wearing shorts and t shirts only?  Maybe planning on going back to the resort to change.



We haven't quite gotten to the colder night temperatures yet. It's been probably in the 70s these past few nights. There's a breeze that can get you a little chilly, but it hasn't been too bad yet...

To me, anything below 70 is cold so I will probably start bringing my jacket soon.


----------



## snykymom

Deanie1 said:


> Just got my ticket for HHN with express pass and going on Sun Oct 20. This is my first time and I think if I didn't go and heard it was fabulous I would be kicking myself afterwards. So, for this girl who spent most of the time in the lobby while at the Exorcist movie, I am going to have to brave! Now, the scare actors are not allowed to touch us are they? I do love Halloween and always have. Going to MNSSHP on Friday for a warm up - LOL!


No, the scare actors are not allowed to touch! They do get up in your face, though!

We went on 10/4, and did the RIP Tour. If you can afford it, I can't recommend it highly enough! We saw all 8 houses, did Terminators and Men in Black, and Bill & Ted. We got in before the EP holders - literally no lines! We had a great tour guide, and a really nice group of folks in our tour. We didn't have time for Rocky Horror, which was a disappointment, but the rest of the night was fabulous! My d is a screamer, so the actors had a great time with her. 

I don't know if the tour was necessary on a Thursday so early in October, but it was a perfect way to see HHN.


----------



## Deanie1

HHmmm.. I am going to check into the RIP tour for sure. We can only afford the time to go on the one night so we will have to make the most of it.


----------



## macraven

You will enjoy doing  a rip tour.

I booked a private on this past Friday 

Well worth it


----------



## AmyB2006

Hi all,

I found prices and such for everything.  But, how crowded is it really going to be on Friday the 25th?  Am I going to be miserable?   I really don't want to get an express pass because that's more than the actual ticket for FL residents. 

What do you all think?


----------



## goofyfigment

AmyB2006 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I found prices and such for everything.  But, how crowded is it really going to be on Friday the 25th?  Am I going to be miserable?   I really don't want to get an express pass because that's more than the actual ticket for FL residents.
> 
> What do you all think?



I'm going on Thursday and taking my chances, I dont want to spend the extra on the ep so I plan to get there for S&S and hope for the best. I've never gone this late in the year, except one of the first times I started going and ended up there during hell week.


----------



## johamna

Had a chance to visit two weeks ago and it was AMAZING.  

American Werewolf in London was my favorite house by far, followed by Resident Evil.  While the latter wasn't particularly scary, I found the theming to be excellent and really make me nostalgic for that PS1 era of RE games.  I particularly loved how they sprinkled iconic items from the game into the sets, such the herbs, typewriter, ribbons, and ammo brands.

Really, really cool stuff.    I've been going nuts editing the photos from it, so I'll just share this one for now:




Universal Studios Florida: Halloween Horror Nights 2013 by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## heidijanesmith

We went to HHN for the 1st time on Oct 10th. It was AWESOME!  Loved all the zombies, houses and best of all the RIP tour. 

The RIP tour was worth every penny. We booked the non-private tour. Arrived at 7:15 to check in at the lounge, were able to buy a couple of drinks and relax with our tourmates. We saw all 8 houses, reserved middle-front seating for Bill and Teds show and two rides at the end of the night. We finished up about 12:10AM, started at 8PM.  

The park was open until 1AM, so we rode a couple of rides before leaving.

Any questions, please ask. We had a blast and will go again next year for sure. I can understand why people come over and over.


----------



## AmyB2006

heidijanesmith said:


> We went to HHN for the 1st time on Oct 10th. It was AWESOME!  Loved all the zombies, houses and best of all the RIP tour.
> 
> The RIP tour was worth every penny. We booked the non-private tour. Arrived at 7:15 to check in at the lounge, were able to buy a couple of drinks and relax with our tourmates. We saw all 8 houses, reserved middle-front seating for Bill and Teds show and two rides at the end of the night. We finished up about 12:10AM, started at 8PM.
> 
> The park was open until 1AM, so we rode a couple of rides before leaving.
> 
> *Any questions, please ask*. We had a blast and will go again next year for sure. I can understand why people come over and over.



I haven't been to this in probably 10 to 15 years.  Is the express pass really worth it?   Will I be disappointed if I don't do it?  What is this RIP tour you speak of?  LOL


----------



## patrickpiteo

AmyB2006 said:


> I haven't been to this in probably 10 to 15 years.  Is the express pass really worth it?   Will I be disappointed if I don't do it?  What is this RIP tour you speak of?  LOL



IMHO and past experience even last year on a Thursday late oct it was wort it's weight in gold..

Also do the SS be in the pen before closing..


----------



## Metro West

AmyB2006 said:


> I haven't been to this in probably 10 to 15 years.  Is the express pass really worth it?   Will I be disappointed if I don't do it?  What is this RIP tour you speak of?  LOL


 If you are going for only one night, you should invest in the EP. If you are going multiple nights, skip it.


----------



## Deanie1

I've been trying to find out the dates for "hell week" and hoping we will miss it but I am thinking that Sun. Oct 20 will be either the start or end of it. Please tell me that I am wrong! (No, really, I would rather you tell me the truth).


----------



## Tinachichi

Don't want to sound like an idiot but this is our first HHN and can someone tell me....what exactly is hell week?  We are booked for Oct 18th for HHN.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Tinachichi said:


> Don't want to sound like an idiot but this is our first HHN and can someone tell me....what exactly is hell week?  We are booked for Oct 18th for HHN.



Hell week is the worst week to go to HHN because it is very crowded. Most of the skool kids are out in HHN. Long wait times for everything even getting food. If you happen to go during this week, express pass or rip tour is very recommended. Otherwise you have to expect 120 minutes wait times for some houses. It is hell because you spend most of the time standing in line to get inside the house. It is also elbow to elbow.


----------



## PammyK

And so it begins...

Tonight's crowds were, in a word, ugly.  A stark contrast to last Sunday.  By 6:30pm, the queues for CitW and AWiL were over approaching 45 minutes and RE and ED already were building even though the houses hadn't opened yet.  At 11pm, pathways were extremely crowded and it was getting really difficult to navigate through the crowds.  We finished our assignments from the LT game and got the heck out of Dodge because of the crowds.  From here on out, I think we can only expect it to get worse.  The exceptions may be Halloween itself and possibly the November dates.  As much as I hate Express Pass, for anybody who is only visiting on one night, I strongly suggest the investment if you want to be sure to see all 8 houses, enjoy both shows and spend some time in the Scare Zones.   

The only other way to possibly visit every house is to take advantage of Stay and Scream and knock off 3 or 4 houses before things start getting busy.  If you plan to do this, your best bet might be to S&S in the Kid Zone/Animal Actors holding area where you can quickly hit WD and LaL.  Next, hit Afterlife and then make a quick march past London and San Francisco to Havoc.  Because Havoc and Afterlife are post-show dump houses, it will be important to try to get to them BEFORE the first B&T and RHPS shows end.  When these shows dump, the start a domino effect that the houses really don't recover from until maybe the very end of the night.  If you are able to get through your first 4 houses by 8, you should be okay to get through the remaining houses.  You'll probably have really long waits, but you should be able to get through them all.  For the front houses, save RE for last unless you are an uber-Fan of the games.


----------



## macraven

I was at hhn last Sunday and tonight.
Big difference in the crowds....
I had express and used it early tonight.

Unbelievable crowds tonight!
Walking dead at 8:50 was at 115 minutes yes almost 2hour wait in the regular line....
laLlorona at 9:15 was at 80 minutes

At 9:35, Afterlife, was packed.
I was in the express line for 27 minutes .......goodness gracious!

When I was leaving around 12:35, I saw American werewolf had a wait time of 90 minutes.

If you are going hell week, get the express pass, we'll worth your money!
Hell wk starts the 16th.
The next week will also be busy.

Tonight's crowd, caught me by surprise, did not think the crowds were would be this high.
Have been doing hhn since 1999, and have been surprised on dates a few times for crowds, but tonight was not one I suspected.

If you want to do all the houses the next two weeks, the express pass will be your best friend.

Tonight was a lot more crowded than Friday, which I never would have expected.


----------



## Deanie1

Macraven, you have been at least a couple of times to HHN this year, I believe. Do you have an order that would suggest that we do the houses in? We are hoping to do all the houses (but may need to miss one or two) and also see Bill and Ted. We have the express pass and stay and scream. This is our first time for this. TIA


----------



## macraven

Do stay and scream for sure!

If you do the back section at the back of the park, by the Kid zone, ET area,
You can beat the crowds.
WD do first.
It will empty out back where you started.
Then do the house LaLlorona.
This will let out near Afterlife .
Do that house then.

At this point, the 3 houses near the entrance, might not be as crowded.
Work on that front set ion then.
Look at the hhn map online to get the layout of the houses.

Hope you do not have large crowds when you go.
If you do, have patience...


----------



## patrickpiteo

So avoid hell week is when again???


----------



## Metro West

patrickpiteo said:


> So avoid hell week is when again???


 This week and next...whenever you see a Wednesday on the HHN calendar, it's Hell Week. Plus...this Sunday night is UCF night which means LOTS of college students at the event.


----------



## TaylorsDad

Wow! That is the best way to describe it. Who would have thought last nights crowd would be so much heavier than Fridays. We did stay and scream and and when halfway thru Awil Queue heard people say line was already 50 minutes. Last night we changed things up and after Awil walked around to Havoc and it was walk on. Then did Llorona with only about 15-20min wait. I know this was unnecessary walking but allowed us to get the two houses we missed. By 7:00 we had the 3 houses on our to do list completed and just wandered around for awhile taking in shows and things missed Friday.


----------



## DOOM1001

OK so I'm going this Wednesday and I'm hearing the Hell Week explanations but honestly isn't it still a Wednesday and I'm sure it being Hell Week will mean extra crowds but I just want to hear it won't be insane,I mean it's a Wednesday.I've only missed like 4 years of the 22 years and I only remember 1 or 2 visits that the day I chose got to be completely out of control crowded.In the last 10 years or so I know I've pretty much only gone on non peak dates,that's why I went with Wednesday but now I'm hearing this Hell Week talk,but it's still a Wednesday,isn't it??


----------



## patrickpiteo

Metro West said:


> This week and next...whenever you see a Wednesday on the HHN calendar, it's Hell Week. Plus...this Sunday night is UCF night which means LOTS of college students at the event.


Oh oh I'm there 10/24 doing SS with FP


----------



## patrickpiteo

TaylorsDad said:


> Wow! That is the best way to describe it. Who would have thought last nights crowd would be so much heavier than Fridays. We did stay and scream and and when halfway thru Awil Queue heard people say line was already 50 minutes. Last night we changed things up and after Awil walked around to Havoc and it was walk on. Then did Llorona with only about 15-20min wait. I know this was unnecessary walking but allowed us to get the two houses we missed. By 7:00 we had the 3 houses on our to do list completed and just wandered around for awhile taking in shows and things missed Friday.



Which plan did you use... Start SS at kids Zone?


----------



## patrickpiteo

DOOM1001 said:


> OK so I'm going this Wednesday and I'm hearing the Hell Week explanations but honestly isn't it still a Wednesday and I'm sure it being Hell Week will mean extra crowds but I just want to hear it won't be insane,I mean it's a Wednesday.I've only missed like 4 years of the 22 years and I only remember 1 or 2 visits that the day I chose got to be completely out of control crowded.In the last 10 years or so I know I've pretty much only gone on non peak dates,that's why I went with Wednesday but now I'm hearing this Hell Week talk,but it's still a Wednesday,isn't it??


Which touring plan did you use? SS from the kids zone?


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

DOOM1001 said:


> OK so I'm going this Wednesday and I'm hearing the Hell Week explanations but honestly isn't it still a Wednesday and I'm sure it being Hell Week will mean extra crowds but I just want to hear it won't be insane,I mean it's a Wednesday.I've only missed like 4 years of the 22 years and I only remember 1 or 2 visits that the day I chose got to be completely out of control crowded.In the last 10 years or so I know I've pretty much only gone on non peak dates,that's why I went with Wednesday but now I'm hearing this Hell Week talk,but it's still a Wednesday,isn't it??



I will not assume that it will not get crowded just because it is a Wednesday. You never know what will happen during Hell Week. You may think it is going to be a good crowd until you show up at the event like last night. Last night, it was insane. Long lines at all houses and food stands and bar stands. I didn't know what the hell happened last night at HP construction area, but it was very hard to move. We had to push through to get through. Otherwise, we would not move at all. Elbow to elbow, body to body. Thank God, the chainsaw drill team was not in that area during that time. It would be worse. Just be prepare for anything.


----------



## palmtreegirl

My DH & DD went last night and had a blast!!

Following the advice on this thread they were able to see ALL the Haunted Houses and ride Despicable Me, Transformers & The Mummy! With NO express passes!

The longest line they waited in was for The Walking Dead, at like 10:30, it was about 100 minutes long. 

The parks hours were extended from 1am to 2am last night as well. 

They LOVED every minute of it last night, arrived at 5pm to get in line and didn't leave till 2:30am or so, they were on the last Despicable Me ride of the night.


----------



## heidijanesmith

AmyB2006 said:


> I haven't been to this in probably 10 to 15 years.  Is the express pass really worth it?   Will I be disappointed if I don't do it?  What is this RIP tour you speak of?  LOL



We went on Thurs the 10th and it was not a peak night, nor was is during Hell week. We still thought the park was crowded. The original closing time was midnight, but US extended the closing time to 1AM due to "pre-sale" numbers.

It was not horribly crowded, but enough that we were telling ourselves all night that we were so glad we booked the RIP Tour. Waits for the houses ranged from 75-90 min at the max.   

The RIP Tour we booked was a non-private tour. We had 12 people in our group and it was fun to meet everyone in our group. We went through all 8 houses, saw Bill and Ted's show, The Mummy and Transformers in 4 hours.  I heard some other parks goers say that they did not have an Express Pass and they saw 4 houses total.

The official Universal Horror nights website has the RIP tour info, cost, dates and number to call.  I will do the RIP tour again next year for sure!


----------



## donaldduck352

*I was really surprised at the amount of small children there this year more then I ever seen before. *


----------



## DCTooTall

Ok...  Quick question for those of you who have already been....


   I'm bringing my wife with me to the event this year for her first HHN.  She's not a huge horror or haunted house type person.   With all the licensed houses this year,  I'm wondering if the fact she hasn't seen most of the source material would cause an issue with her ability to enjoy the event?

With our EXTREMELY limited time available which we can use to watch any source material (movies,  or TV Shows),   Is there any opinion on if she'll be fine not knowing the original when she visits a house?  or maybe a list of houses, movies,  or Walking Dead Episodes,   which we should try and find the time for her to watch before attending so she isn't completely lost?


  (With walking dead,  I've now seen everything up thru the end of Season 3,  and she understands the idea behind Zombies... so I might be able to help bring her up to speed on any details that people think might help.   I'm wondering though if I should have her watch Cabin in the Woods considering how "odd" that movie was,   so depending on how they did the house it might be osmething to help her not end up completely confused....)


----------



## Deanie1

I am in the same boat as your wife, so I am curious also.


----------



## goofyfigment

I Dont watch any of the shows or movies and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## flfun

DCTooTall said:


> Ok...  Quick question for those of you who have already been....
> 
> 
> I'm bringing my wife with me to the event this year for her first HHN.  She's not a huge horror or haunted house type person.   With all the licensed houses this year,  I'm wondering if the fact she hasn't seen most of the source material would cause an issue with her ability to enjoy the event?
> 
> With our EXTREMELY limited time available which we can use to watch any source material (movies,  or TV Shows),   Is there any opinion on if she'll be fine not knowing the original when she visits a house?  or maybe a list of houses, movies,  or Walking Dead Episodes,   which we should try and find the time for her to watch before attending so she isn't completely lost?
> 
> 
> (With walking dead,  I've now seen everything up thru the end of Season 3,  and she understands the idea behind Zombies... so I might be able to help bring her up to speed on any details that people think might help.   I'm wondering though if I should have her watch Cabin in the Woods considering how "odd" that movie was,   so depending on how they did the house it might be osmething to help her not end up completely confused....)





I have seen and am a big fan of AWIL and TWD.  I  saw the original ED decades ago and only the trailers for CITW... nada for the rest, but it didn't matter to me at all, I still enjoyed the unfamiliar houses.


----------



## macraven

DCTooTall said:


> Ok...  Quick question for those of you who have already been....
> 
> 
> I'm bringing my wife with me to the event this year for her first HHN.  She's not a huge horror or haunted house type person.   With all the licensed houses this year,  I'm wondering if the fact she hasn't seen most of the source material would cause an issue with her ability to enjoy the event?
> 
> With our EXTREMELY limited time available which we can use to watch any source material (movies,  or TV Shows),   Is there any opinion on if she'll be fine not knowing the original when she visits a house?  or maybe a list of houses, movies,  or Walking Dead Episodes,   which we should try and find the time for her to watch before attending so she isn't completely lost?
> 
> 
> (With walking dead,  I've now seen everything up thru the end of Season 3,  and she understands the idea behind Zombies... so I might be able to help bring her up to speed on any details that people think might help.   I'm wondering though if I should have her watch Cabin in the Woods considering how "odd" that movie was,   so depending on how they did the house it might be osmething to help her not end up completely confused....)



Buy the express pass if you have limited time that night.

Read up on other sites that give the spoilers on the houses.
Then you will know if viewing the movies in advance will be necessary.

Resident evil makes sense if you have or know about the game 1 and 2.


----------



## Tinachichi

We will be at HHN on Friday Oct 18th.  Been reading all the sites and all the messages for weeks.  We have S&S and the EP.  Since this is our first time and with all the posts about crowds and hell week it's a little intimidating.  What I'd like is some kind of a plan.  We have reservations at Finnigans for 4:00.  Can anyone give me a plan of what houses to hit and in what order to get the most out of our night?  Almost decided to try to change to the tour but since we're leaving Wed morning decided it would be more trouble to try to exchange what we have for the tour at this point in time.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pointybubble

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Ok...  Quick question for those of you who have already been....
> 
> I'm bringing my wife with me to the event this year for her first HHN.  She's not a huge horror or haunted house type person.   With all the licensed houses this year,  I'm wondering if the fact she hasn't seen most of the source material would cause an issue with her ability to enjoy the event?
> 
> With our EXTREMELY limited time available which we can use to watch any source material (movies,  or TV Shows),   Is there any opinion on if she'll be fine not knowing the original when she visits a house?  or maybe a list of houses, movies,  or Walking Dead Episodes,   which we should try and find the time for her to watch before attending so she isn't completely lost?
> 
> (With walking dead,  I've now seen everything up thru the end of Season 3,  and she understands the idea behind Zombies... so I might be able to help bring her up to speed on any details that people think might help.   I'm wondering though if I should have her watch Cabin in the Woods considering how "odd" that movie was,   so depending on how they did the house it might be osmething to help her not end up completely confused....)



I highly recommend watching Cabin in the woods. We watched it before we went just because it would be at HHN. We really enjoyed it and it ended up being our favorite house...it's an amazing re-creation of the movie. I find that watching the movies really gives me a sense of appreciation for those houses.


----------



## pointybubble

I was really surprised about the low wait times we saw for the houses on a peak night, this past Saturday night. We had express pass and did not have to wait more than 5-10 minutes for anything, so we were able to do all the rides, houses, and b&t show and even leave early. Many of the houses as we passed hovered around 30 min although we saw Cabin in the Woods hit 75 min early on and Walking Dead was about 65 when we went later in the night. 

I was expecting most houses to approach an hour and the big ones to hit more than 2 hours. We also had almost no lines at the bars/food places. I dunno if we just had good timing but it was a lot less crowded than the Sunday we went last year during the exact same weekend.


----------



## macraven

DOOM1001 said:


> OK so I'm going this Wednesday and I'm hearing the Hell Week explanations but honestly isn't it still a Wednesday and I'm sure it being Hell Week will mean extra crowds but I just want to hear it won't be insane,I mean it's a Wednesday.I've only missed like 4 years of the 22 years and I only remember 1 or 2 visits that the day I chose got to be completely out of control crowded.In the last 10 years or so I know I've pretty much only gone on non peak dates,that's why I went with Wednesday but now I'm hearing this Hell Week talk,but it's still a Wednesday,isn't it??



I have been able to figure out busy days and have a plan most of the time for hhn, but Sunday night (13), I was off base.
I knew it would have crowds and lines, but did not think it would be crazy busy.
I managed it al, but still had to Maneuver thru the crowds......

Wednesdays do have young crowds in the past years, but if this is when you want to go, you can manage it.  You are a regular and know your way around the houses in the park layout
Use SNS tixs, express pass in case the crowds grow more than you expect.
I would start at the back of the park to avoid congested areas
With teens being out of school, more could go to hhn for evening fun.  That large excited groups of young people, might add to the edge


----------



## TaylorsDad

macraven said:


> I have been able to figure out busy days and have a plan most of the time for hhn, but Sunday night (13), I was off base.
> I knew it would have crowds and lines, but did not think it would be crazy busy.
> I managed it al, but still had to Maneuver thru the crowds......
> 
> Wednesdays do have young crowds in the past years, but if this is when you want to go, you can manage it.  You are a regular and know your way around the houses in the park layout
> Use SNS tixs, express pass in case the crowds grow more than you expect.
> I would start at the back of the park to avoid congested areas
> With teens being out of school, more could go to hhn for evening fun.  That large excited groups of young people, might add to the edge



But Mac,  you told me Sunday would be easier to manage and it was worse than Friday.  Just teasing because I know there can always be surprises and you gotta adjust accordingly .I wonder if Columbus day being on Monday could have been a factor? I know having Monday off from work allowed me a long weekend and was one of the reasons I was able to go at all.


----------



## Metro West

TaylorsDad said:


> But Mac,  you told me Sunday would be easier to manage and it was worse than Friday.  Just teasing because I know there can always be surprises and you gotta adjust accordingly .I wonder if Columbus day being on Monday could have been a factor? I know having Monday off from work allowed me a long weekend and was one of the reasons I was able to go at all.


 Last year crowds exploded towards the middle of the month to the point you could hardly enjoy yourself. It sounds like this will be the case again this year.


----------



## TaylorsDad

Well, Metro it was still manageable and like you and Mac said 2 days was still plenty of time to do everything and even revisit some favorites and ride a few rides. Unlike many, I loved the roamers. I had a blast even sitting and watching others getting startled when least expecting it. Again a big thank you to you, Mac, and others for some wonderful tips that helped us get the most out of our weekend.


----------



## DCTooTall

macraven said:


> Buy the express pass if you have limited time that night.
> 
> Read up on other sites that give the spoilers on the houses.
> Then you will know if viewing the movies in advance will be necessary.
> 
> Resident evil makes sense if you have or know about the game 1 and 2.



Mac,

  Express is a given.    I don't think I'd ever visit the event again without express.


As for reading the spoilers....   Well...  I don't want to be spoiled before I go.        i just know I've seen more of the licensed source material than she has since I'm much more of a horror and movie fan than she is,    so I'm not as worried about my enjoyment of the houses.   Since she's not as big a horror fan,   I'm just wanting to try and find ways to make it more enjoyable for her  (so maybe she'll join me again in future years.   )


----------



## DonaldandMinnie

Hello, all! 

Longtime lurker - first time poster! 

Planning on attending HHN on the 23rd and 24th. 

Wondering about a few things:

*Are there any crowd estimates for those nights?
*What, if any, is the house strategy for this year?

I was originally going to do the RIP tour, but my wife and I wound up agreeing to go with a group of friends who will be in town the same nights, so we just want to maximize our time there and make sure we can get thru all the houses and shows in the 2 nights. 

Ideally, I'd like to get through the Evil Dead house more than once.


----------



## macraven

_there will be crowds but don't know to what extent the line waits will be.

if you have a day ticket, use the stay and scream holding area.
if you can swing the express ticket, do so.

those two things will help you when you are facing crowds.

check out the hhn map online.
you might have an edge if you go to the holding area that is near the kid zone/et area and start from there.
you can do 3 houses in that section right away.

then move to the front of the park after the crowds from outside the gate have been let in.

i got home last night from orlando and haven't read any predictions for those hell weeks today.

maybe once peeps start posting of how the crowds were last night/wednesday, it might be a prediction of next weeks situation.
wednesdays i don't do, but thursdays in the mid of the month i do hit.

_


----------



## Cais

I got there about 930 last night and did five house. Lines were about 65 for werewolf and evil dead when I walked in but cabin and resident evil showed 20.

I waited about fifteen for la Llorana, 20 for afterlife, walked on to havoc and waited maybe 35 for werewolf. Crowds were a lot smaller than I expected.

Back tonight ( I wanna say this is night 7 or 8 for me)

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## goofyfigment

Mac/metro or anyone who can answer. Going Oct 24th no ep(Dont yell at net) which holding zone should I use


----------



## macraven

_the one by kid zone/et area.

you can get walking dead, la llorona and then afterlife done.

do wd first.
this house line empyties back where you started.
then do la llorona.

that house empties on top near the afterlife house.
(mib) area)

then go towards the front or take in havoc/beetlejuice area, if line is short.
then go towards the front._


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> the one by kid zone/et area.
> 
> you can get walking dead, la llorona and then afterlife done.
> 
> do wd first.
> this house line empyties back where you started.
> then do la llorona.
> 
> that house empties on top near the afterlife house.
> (mib) area)
> 
> then go towards the front or take in havoc/beetlejuice area, if line is short.
> then go towards the front.



Thanks!!!!!   In your opinion what's your favorite house


----------



## macraven

_AWIL and Walking Dead were my favorites.
truly enjoyed them each time i went thru them.
their timing was awesome!


had great time in Evil Dead, Cabin, and Afterlife due to the SA in those houses.
friday La Llorona was super with the SA working at the time i went through.

awil and wd never disappointed me.
some houses on different dates/times, were super and other times, okay._


----------



## Metro West

AWIL was my favorite...I'm not a fan of TWD so the house didn't do a thing for me.


----------



## TaylorsDad

AWIL was so great for us that nothing else came close. Our second and third favorites was Llorona and Cabin in the Woods because scares and timing were great. The only house we were disappointed in was Havoc derailed, it just wasn't up to par with the other houses. Overall this was my way better than HHN 2010 which was my only other HHN visit.


----------



## goofyfigment

Thanks everyone. Metro I wasn't a fan of twd last year either. So based on macs plan it sounds like I should be able to get at least 4 of them done before the crowds. The extended the hours til 2 so I'm trying to make the best plan before the crowds hit!  You guys rock and next year I'll be there with yas


----------



## Cais

goofyfigment said:


> Thanks everyone. Metro I wasn't a fan of twd last year either. So based on macs plan it sounds like I should be able to get at least 4 of them done before the crowds. The extended the hours til 2 so I'm trying to make the best plan before the crowds hit!  You guys rock and next year I'll be there with yas



I haven't watched walking dead at all and last year was quite disappointed with the house, but it's much better this year. I'd put it in my top three along with werewolf and cabin.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## macraven

Cais said:


> I haven't watched walking dead at all and last year was quite disappointed with the house, but it's much better this year. I'd put it in my top three along with werewolf and cabin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



_last year wd was awful for me.
this year, just the opposite.

i did the UTH day tours, both of them, and cabin had so many details in it, i went crazy taking pictures in it.

going thru the house congo style, i missed a lot of those added touches.

on the 13th, cabin, awil and wd had crazy wait lines.
at mid evening, the regular line had a posting of 80 minutes, wd was up to 115 minutes.
yea i had the express but it took 25 minutes in line at wd to get thru it.

crowds usually grow thru the month.
i'm curious on how the lines will be this week/end for the houses._


----------



## Metro West

goofyfigment said:


> Thanks everyone. Metro I wasn't a fan of twd last year either. So based on macs plan it sounds like I should be able to get at least 4 of them done before the crowds. The extended the hours til 2 so I'm trying to make the best plan before the crowds hit!  You guys rock and next year I'll be there with yas


 I'm just not a fan of zombies...never have been and I wish HHN would move away from featuring zombies every single year. It's getting really old now.


----------



## goofyfigment

Mac I'll post on the 24th about the crowds that night. Hopefully I can pull this off....


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I'm just not a fan of zombies...never have been and I wish HHN would move away from featuring zombies every single year. It's getting really old now.



Yep us too........the zombies just became very blah this year. Did enjoy most of the houses though.

Tom said if it's the same theme next year he doesn't want to bother with horror nights again  so I really hope they up their game and come up with something new.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Tom said if it's the same theme next year he doesn't want to bother with horror nights again  so I really hope they up their game and come up with something new.


 I tell ya...If next years' "theme" is lacking again, I may just get a single night ticket and be done with it. HHN is getting too expensive so I won't be doing any extras like Express or the tours and the event is not ringing my bell like it did years ago.


----------



## snykymom

DCTooTall said:


> Ok... Quick question for those of you who have already been....
> 
> 
> I'm bringing my wife with me to the event this year for her first HHN. She's not a huge horror or haunted house type person. With all the licensed houses this year, I'm wondering if the fact she hasn't seen most of the source material would cause an issue with her ability to enjoy the event?
> 
> With our EXTREMELY limited time available which we can use to watch any source material (movies, or TV Shows), Is there any opinion on if she'll be fine not knowing the original when she visits a house? or maybe a list of houses, movies, or Walking Dead Episodes, which we should try and find the time for her to watch before attending so she isn't completely lost?
> 
> 
> (With walking dead, I've now seen everything up thru the end of Season 3, and she understands the idea behind Zombies... so I might be able to help bring her up to speed on any details that people think might help. I'm wondering though if I should have her watch Cabin in the Woods considering how "odd" that movie was, so depending on how they did the house it might be osmething to help her not end up completely confused....)


 
I haven't seen a single one of the source material movies or video games. Never seen an episode of Walking Dead - no interest, although I too get the idea behind zombies. I went into 7 of the 8 houses, and had a blast! Before entering, our tour guide gave us a brief synopsis of what the source material was about (virus turning people into zombies, mother drowning her children, etc.) and that was enough. Perhaps you could do that with your wife as well.


----------



## LMichelleee

I meant to post weeks ago but completely forgot!  I think I'm still having vacation withdraws because thinking about HHN makes me really sad! 

We went to HHN September 26-28, Friday-Sunday. Even going this early we noticed the crowds were much bigger. I want to say last year we did all the houses by 9 and that was in October! This time all three nights we ended up staying til 11:30. 

Over the three nights we were able to do all the houses and we did our favorites multiple times. Our favorites were AWIL, CITW, TWD, LaL, RE. We did not like/repeat Afterlife or Havoc. BF liked Evil Dead, but I didn't for my own personal reasons so we didn't repeat that one either.

We didn't do Bill & Teds, but loved Rocky Horror Tribute. 

I also really enjoyed the scare zones this year! I had the most fun just walking around these areas seeing people get scared, and of course getting scared ourselves. We found it much scarier and better than last year. We will definitely be back next year, probably late September again. We saved so much money by going earlier!

For anyone wondering if you should watch stuff so you'll understand better, do it. You're spending a lot of money and you should get the full experience. I really wish I would have watched some of The Walking Dead. Everything seemed very well themed and I feel I would have appreciated it more if I knew what was going on. Same goes for CITW, I am so glad I watched that one. I would have left that house so confused and it probably wouldn't have been my favorite!


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Just wanted to thank Metro for his mapped out plan on how to tackle the houses.  I went last night and it worked out great!  My experience will be brief since I'm mobile.  Showed up at Finnegans by 4:15 and it was standing room only.  No matter as long as I had a beer I was fine not having a table.  They let us out at 5:45.  Followed Metros advice for the order of the houses, only flaw was that US let everyone in the gates at 6, not 6:30.  I was able to knock out 4 houses by 8 and that was without EP.  Longest wait of the night for us was 110 minutes for WD.  Another long wait time seemed to be Cabin in the Woods.  Lucky for me that took 20 minutes because we knocked it out early. For Hell week it wasn't at all that bad.  

Thanks for the advice here!


----------



## DOOM1001

Well I went on Wednesday and stayed in the Stay and Scream area where they let us out around 5:40.It did not start out well as apparently the Werewolf in London was the only house open,ridiculous to only have one open as it was the longest wait for first house I've probably ever done since I always do S&S.Lines overall were not short but not horrible.I NEVER buy express and was able to do all the houses and both shows.I am however pretty commando about my touring and we got the last house of the night in by about 10 seconds as they closed the line right behind us at the ridiculously early midnight closing time.I thought non peak nights closed at 1am,or at least the last couple of years have been that way.Overall there were some good houses and 2-3 lame ones,the walkers all over the streets were good but I found the event pretty disorganized and I don't like the cost cutting of only one house open early along with the early closing time.Event maps were also hard to come across,they gave some out at the holding area but eventually ran out.Overall 6.5/10 for this year.


----------



## Marquibiri

Sup all! Have been away from the boards for almost two weeks now!!!

Back to reality!!! 

I should be posting my Unmasking The Horror Tour pics soon as I've done in previous years.

I stick with AWIL as my favorite!
Followed by Evil Dead, Cabin, TWD, La Llorona, Resident Evil, and the so so houses (Life and Havoc).

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## ckelly10

Me and my other half went to HHN last year for the first time and it was amazing. The only thing I would say we didn't enjoy was the massive ques to get into the houses, on average we was waiting 80-90 minutes. I loved how the universal grounds are filled with smoke and there are scary characters walking around - the chainsaw ones were really cool. Its actually quite depressing really as I have just been to a 'haunted house' which was promoting itself as the best in the UK or something and everyone was raving about how good it was. All I could think was this is nothing on the ones I went to in Universal.

I loved the Zombie theme but I could see how this could get old if you went every year.


----------



## MRAven

We did it last night and had a wanderfull time, enjoyed it every minute.

Thank you Metro West and to Macraven and everyone else with their tips.

I liked all houses and scare zones, each with it's own individuallity and I think it depends on the flow you choose for your first visit.

I must say Express Pass is a must, I almost felt sorry for the ppl on that side of the line. Almost.

Halloween Horror Nights XXIII is a great event and I recomend it.


----------



## PatsGirl

DOOM1001 said:


> .Overall there were some good houses and 2-3 lame ones,the walkers all over the streets were good but I found the event pretty disorganized and I don't like the cost cutting of only one house open early along with the early closing time.Event maps were also hard to come across,they gave some out at the holding area but eventually ran out.Overall 6.5/10 for this year.



This was our first and last year doing HHN.  I am Type A organized and had all my information from the boards to help us along.  We also did S&S at Finnegans on Thursday 10/10 but they didn't seat us until 5:15 for a 4:45 reservation and so we got a late start right away.  I believe it was a 40 minute wait at the first house and then we only did one more because the lines were upwards to 60 minutes and more. 

We did enjoy the zombies and the Bill & Ted show but for $41 over and above our regular pass it just wasn't worth it.  I'm not sure how we could have made it any easier/better (other than paying for an express pass) to make it worth the $$.  Well, if Finnegans hadn't messed up our seating that would have made a difference I'm sure but enough of one?


----------



## macraven

_MRAven ........
great time, huh...........go again, go again!


totally agree that the express pass shortens those line waits.






Marco, let's see those pics!!
you have been missed on these boards._


----------



## RobynDunk

My 16 year old daughter & I will be at HHR nights on the 23rd - we fly in that day.  We have express passes but will not be in the park that day (going to IoA on the 24th), so we won't be in early.

Just reading that this Wednesday is Hell Week.  So what should we do to make this a great fun night!  DD & I both love The Walking Dead, she is a fan of Cabin in the Woods and Evil Dead.  I want to do some of the rides - Mummy & Transformers.

What would be our best course of action, what should we plan to miss if we have to?

We have never been to Universial - so don't want to miss something just because I did not do my homework!!!

Thanks,


----------



## macraven

_i would concentrate on the houses and do the rides if you have time.

at the end of the evening, before closing, if you are in a line for a house or ride, you will be able to finish it even if the park has closed then.

if the park closes at 1:00 am and you are in line at *12:58*, that house/ride continues to stay open until all in the line have gone through._


----------



## MRAven

macraven said:


> _MRAven ........
> great time, huh...........go again, go again!
> 
> 
> totally agree that the express pass shortens those line waits._



Will  defenatly do it again. I forgot to mention that it does help if you have seen the movies.


----------



## Metro West

Tizzy_Meliss said:


> Just wanted to thank Metro for his mapped out plan on how to tackle the houses.  I went last night and it worked out great!  My experience will be brief since I'm mobile.  Showed up at Finnegans by 4:15 and it was standing room only.  No matter as long as I had a beer I was fine not having a table.  They let us out at 5:45.  Followed Metros advice for the order of the houses, only flaw was that US let everyone in the gates at 6, not 6:30.  I was able to knock out 4 houses by 8 and that was without EP.  Longest wait of the night for us was 110 minutes for WD.  Another long wait time seemed to be Cabin in the Woods.  Lucky for me that took 20 minutes because we knocked it out early. For Hell week it wasn't at all that bad.
> 
> Thanks for the advice here!


 You're welcome...I'm glad everything worked out for you.



MRAven said:


> Thank you Metro West and to Macraven and everyone else with their tips.


 Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Marquibiri

macraven said:


> _
> Marco, let's see those pics!!
> you have been missed on these boards._



Thank you mac! Were you able to do the houses from the holding area by TWD and La Llorona? I thought I read on one of your posts that you recommended that. If so, how was that holding area? Any booze over there? 

The Unmasking The Horror Tour Thread is now up! 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3190043[/COLOR][/SIZE]

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## LMO429

We are staying onsite and are taking a cab to HHN. Would it pay to get a cab at the end of the party at the hard rock hotel instead of walking all the way to the front entrance?


----------



## Metro West

LMO429 said:


> We are staying onsite and are taking a cab to HHN. Would it pay to get a cab at the end of the party at the hard rock hotel instead of walking all the way to the front entrance?


 I'm confused as to why you are taking a cab if you're staying onsite. It's much faster to walk or take the boats plus it's much shorter. Maybe I'm misunderstanding what you are asking? 

Are you staying onsite at Universal or Disney?

There's a big difference.


----------



## LMO429

Metro West said:


> I'm confused as to why you are taking a cab if you're staying onsite. It's much faster to walk or take the boats plus it's much shorter. Maybe I'm misunderstanding what you are asking?
> 
> Are you staying onsite at Universal or Disney?
> 
> There's a big difference.



Ooppps so sorry we are staying off site this year at the yacht club. after HHN we need to take a cab back since we are familiar with the hard rock hotel since we have stayed there plenty of times would it just pay to walk there and get a cab from the lobby of the hotel ?


----------



## Metro West

LMO429 said:


> Ooppps so sorry we are staying off site this year at the yacht club. after HHN we need to take a cab back since we are familiar with the hard rock hotel since we have stayed there plenty of times would it just pay to walk there and get a cab from the lobby of the hotel ?


 That should work and is a shorter walk than going to the taxi area...I think. I don't know if cabs are waiting outside the lobby for fares but you shouldn't have to wait long.


----------



## Tinachichi

Took all the advise from the board and while sitting at the S&S in Finnegan's talked with our waitress Ann (she was great) and she gave us a couple more ways to plan our attack.  We had the EP and ended up doing all the houses and the rides.  Could not have gone better.  We had a blast. They do a wonderful job on the park.  First time for all of us and we certainly did get scared out of our wits.  Thanks to all for the invaluable advise, it made all the difference in the world.  Can't wait till next year.


----------



## LMO429

Metro West said:


> That should work and is a shorter walk than going to the taxi area...I think. I don't know if cabs are waiting outside the lobby for fares but you shouldn't have to wait long.



how would you get to the lobby of the hotel. we use to cut thru the pool area but we had a resort key..what would your sugggestion be?


----------



## Planogirl

We didn't go this year but learned last year to never go to HHN on a busy night without Express passes. We still had to wait at times but I felt so bad for those in the endless regular lines. It's pricey but well worth it IMO!

We also had to wait a while at Finnegan's but I expected that since they were slammed by so many people around the same time. The event is just so extremely popular that I don't see any way around it.


----------



## Metro West

LMO429 said:


> how would you get to the lobby of the hotel. we use to cut thru the pool area but we had a resort key..what would your sugggestion be?


 Now that I can't tell you. I never stay onsite since I live so close so I'll let someone who stays onsite answer that question.


----------



## donaldduck352

*They do have cabs at Hard Rock till what time at night I do not no I would just go to CW hub to be sure you can get one for sure.It's not that much further of a walk.IMO*


----------



## lili1126

First I'd like to say thank you Metro West and to Macraven and everyone else for their advice...

I have to say..my friends and I were there on the 18th and 19th....with NO express pass at all and got everything done...the first night we didn't even get there until 7:30pm (we stayed on property too but were just too tired after being in the parks all day to do stay and scream or even get to the event on time...LOL) and we were able to get 4 houses done AND the Rocky Horror Show...I was very impressed..most we waited for a house was an hour....The 2nd night same thing we actually saw Rocky Horror again and managed to see the other 4 houses...Oh and I forgot...both nights we rode all the rides that were open too...I seriously couldn't believe we got everything done WITHOUT the express pass....

I didn't do the cabin in the woods house (it was our last house to see) and I'm regretting it...as I heard that one was the best....I loved AWIL, Evil Dead scared the bejesus out of me...LOL....and I did enjoy Havoc...while not super scary I have to say one of the scareactors got me after I left the house...just when I thought it was safe one of them came up behind me and yelled IT'S NOT OVER YET...and I went running/screaming...ha...ha...

The entire experience was great for my friends and I and I'd definitely do it again....


----------



## ilovefh

Ok gang, it's time for my yearly post yo ask for hunts for HHN wimps!

I've been several times but I'm a huge wimp! No houses for me normally!

A few questions....I haven't been since they did away with scare zones . DH tells me that this year even though there are no scare zones per se, there are areas where there are walkers and areas where there are no walkers. Is this true? DH has only been one night this year so I wanted to check with the pros! 

Also, since this may be our last HHN because we're moving I told DH I might do a house. Which one is the least scary? I thought about Resident Evil because even though it's based on the games, I like the movie franchise so I'd at least know some characters!


Any other tips for wimps besides don't go?

Feel free to PM me too!!  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

lili1126_, all the homies that are addicted to HHN, love to help others.
glad you had a great time!.





ilovefh, i know there are some peeps that are terrified of the unknown in the houses.

the 3-D house, Afterlife, is not scary but does have surprises.
SA blend into the walls and when you see them move, it can be exciting if it has not caught you off guard.

read up on that house on the hhn website and see if you can handle it.

you will see the WD SA moving in areas that have lots of people in it.
the front of the park, the long avenue in front of Mummy, and around the walkway to MIB, and by the 'burning barn' kitty corner from Horror make up show, are the places i encounted walkers.

i didn't think Havoc Derailed was scary but very loud.

hope you will able to try hhn before you move._


----------



## heidijanesmith

ilovefh said:


> Ok gang, it's time for my yearly post yo ask for hunts for HHN wimps!
> 
> I've been several times but I'm a huge wimp! No houses for me normally!
> 
> A few questions....I haven't been since they did away with scare zones . DH tells me that this year even though there are no scare zones per se, there are areas where there are walkers and areas where there are no walkers. Is this true? DH has only been one night this year so I wanted to check with the pros!
> 
> Also, since this may be our last HHN because we're moving I told DH I might do a house. Which one is the least scary? I thought about Resident Evil because even though it's based on the games, I like the movie franchise so I'd at least know some characters!
> 
> 
> Any other tips for wimps besides don't go?
> 
> Feel free to PM me too!!  Thanks!



I was terrified before we went. I really don't like Haunted Houses and was afraid that I would be hounded all over the park and have to hide in the bathroom. We did an RIP tour as my DD and DH LOVE haunted houses!  I decided to do the RIP tour to and just see what I could do.

I went in every house, except the 3-d one as I can't handle the spinning tunnel.

Our haunted houses are different here, they let you go in about 6-8 people at a time.  At HHN, you go thru as a constant line. I was able to see some of the scares ahead of time and saw security through out the houses.  It really helped me. I had a blast.

The only places we saw walkers was in the "scare zones", there were lots of places that we did not see any scary people.

We loved HHN and can't wait to go back. I am so glad that I tried the 1st house and then was able to do all but one.  I am pretty claustrophobic and did not find any claustrophobia issues.   

I would try a house and if you don't like it, then you don't have to do any more. I thought they were all about the same as far as scares, but the werewolf house had some amazing werewolf costumes and sets.


----------



## heidijanesmith

Metro West said:


> Now that I can't tell you. I never stay onsite since I live so close so I'll let someone who stays onsite answer that question.



We stayed at HRH Oct 2013:

We had to show our room key to get through security at 1:20AM after HHN to walk to HRH.  I am not sure if they would have let us though if we were not staying at HRH or Portifino.  

If you can't cut thru the pool gate, keep walking on the path and you can get to the boat drop off area. I think that door is open with out a key.  I think the path keeps going on to the front of HRH.  I never go that way, so hopefully someone knows for sure.


----------



## LMO429

donaldduck352 said:


> *They do have cabs at Hard Rock till what time at night I do not no I would just go to CW hub to be sure you can get one for sure.It's not that much further of a walk.IMO*



Will there be cabs at 2am when the party ends?


----------



## Metro West

LMO429 said:


> Will there be cabs at 2am when the party ends?


----------



## Deanie1

We did the whole day at USF/IOA on Oct 20 and then did the RIP tour at HHN. I cannot say enough about the tour. We had a great guide, Seth, and we would have had a hard time manouvering the park without him as it was quite dark. It was great getting back door entry into the parks and it really saved my feet, especially since we had done the parks all day. Certainly, it would have been best not to do both together but we couldn't spare the extra day. Thanks again, Metro, for the sound advice!


----------



## dedex13

I usually carry a stainless steel filtered water bottle when I'm in the park.  I was just taking a last look at the HHN website and noticed:

"No food, drinks, bottles, recording, flash photography, flashlights or laser pens are permitted in the haunted houses. Screaming and sobbing are perfectly fine, though."

Does that mean you aren't allowed to have water bottles? I get a little panicky if I don't have my water...


----------



## goofyfigment

dedex13 said:
			
		

> I usually carry a stainless steel filtered water bottle when I'm in the park.  I was just taking a last look at the HHN website and noticed:
> 
> "No food, drinks, bottles, recording, flash photography, flashlights or laser pens are permitted in the haunted houses. Screaming and sobbing are perfectly fine, though."
> 
> Does that mean you aren't allowed to have water bottles? I get a little panicky if I don't have my water...



If its empty they are usually ok with it. I had my red refillable cup with me all night and a popcorn bucket with no issues. I'm sure if you aren't swinging it around or causing trouble you should be fine


----------



## jpeppers

LMO429 said:


> Will there be cabs at 2am when the party ends?



I've never had a problem getting a cab after HHN, they will be lined up at the drop off area. They might not be at the hotel at that hour but the staff will call one for you and I'm sure it would arrive quickly. There are no shortage of cabs in that area.


----------



## snjmorrison

Will I need express pass for Nov. 1? Is the price the same online and at the park? If so, can I purchase at the park if needed?


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

You can buy express pass in the park. There are plenty kiosks selling the express pass only inside and outside the park. The locations: after the bridge before the security check point on the left side, after you enter the park in front of the big gate in the middle, next to Resident Evil house entrance and a couple more I don't remember. I am not sure about the price. It is usually cheaper online than buying it in the park. There is always online discount for the tickets.


----------



## Metro West

Normally there are no discounts for Express passes for HHN or the parks. However, this year at HHN they have been discounting EPs after 11PM...if they are still available. I wouldn't count on a discount though. In the years that I've gone after Halloween, HHN is still pretty busy.


----------



## RedSox68

I may be reading this wrong, but are those who are asking about cabs just going from the parks to Hard Rock?  I thought it was within walking distance.  I know Royal Pacific is.


----------



## Metro West

RedSox68 said:


> I may be reading this wrong, but are those who are asking about cabs just going from the parks to Hard Rock?  I thought it was within walking distance.  I know Royal Pacific is.


 The poster who asked that question is staying onsite at Disney not Universal. I read it wrong too but I think they have their answers now.


----------



## RedSox68

Metro West said:


> The poster who asked that question is staying onsite at Disney not Universal. I read it wrong too but I think they have their answers now.




oh, got it.  Thanks.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Aaaahhhh, 1 more day for HHN 2013 and last in-park assignment for Legendary Truth. Most excellent, dude. What a relief cause my feet can't take it anymore. To all LT players, don't forget to attend tonight. I was told by someone in the LT registration that it will be epic. Party on.


----------



## Metro West

Since HHN is over for another year, I'm going to unstick this thread. 

Thanks for all the replies and recommendations from posters!


----------



## xApril

Was a good last night! Sad that it's over already. Feels like it went by so fast.  Lots of house runs and good memories though.

Did the afternoon tour and had lots of fun. Definitely something I'll be doing every year from now on.


----------



## 4greatboys

End of haunt season 

I have to say they had some really strong houses this year. Several went back and forth as my favorite. I know some people weren't crazy about the all Walking Dead scare zones but I thought they did a good job of making each one a different part of the show. The scareactor that was Bicycle girl did a great job. He had to be blind by the end of each night considering how many people were surrounding him taking his picture.

Houses in order of my favorites (1&2 went back and forth as did 3&4):

1-American Werewolf in London
2-Cabin in the Woods
3-Evil Dead
4-TWD
5-La Llorona
6-Resident Evil
7-Havoc
8-Afterlife


----------



## lea25

This may be a silly (dumb) question, but we're first timers going there in 3 weeks. 

Will any of the props used from HHN still be around? In particular, I was wondering if they'd have some Walking Dead stuff lingering around the park.


----------



## Metro West

lea25 said:


> This may be a silly (dumb) question, but we're first timers going there in 3 weeks.
> 
> Will any of the props used from HHN still be around? In particular, I was wondering if they'd have some Walking Dead stuff lingering around the park.


 No...all HHN props are removed and/or stored behind the scenes so the public can't see them. 

Props are removed starting the day after the last event night.


----------



## PoohLover78

I was at the studios last week and all props had already been removed and extra set ups dismantled. It suddenly looked extremely empty in some places...


----------



## SoarinSC

Sadness.  I miss HHN.  Was such a blast this year.


----------

